# What video game are you playing...



## CrazyDragon (Jun 22, 2017)

My main one right now is _Rainbow 6: Siege _(so addicted), and _Rim World_ is a close runner up.

What are you playing these days! 
(And share your Steam/gamertag if you're interested)


----------



## Alstren (Jun 22, 2017)

Been playing alot of Mechwarrior Online recently in anticipation of the new weapons coming out in July.

And Iv also been binge playing Stellaris now that I finally have all the expansions, and I'am trying to see just how completely and utterly evil I can possibly be in that game.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 22, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Been playing alot of Mechwarrior Online recently in anticipation of the new weapons coming out in July.



Ah man, I used to play that when they first started up, but after resetting everything and losing my progress three times I called it quits. I'll have to pick it up again sometime.


----------



## Alstren (Jun 22, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> Ah man, I used to play that when they first started up, but after resetting everything and losing my progress three times I called it quits. I'll have to pick it up again sometime.



If you do mind the learning curve, ALOT has changed since beta.


----------



## Sagt (Jun 22, 2017)

Hearthstone and Democracy 3.

I've been kind of tempted to buy Overwatch and give that a go, but I feel like I'm probably a bit late to that party.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 22, 2017)

I was playing Horizon Zero Dawn a week ago (I think it's just as great as I kept hearing it was). But right now I'm taking a break from that with some Saints Row IV.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 22, 2017)

Mostly WoW at the moment, but I recently played Persona 5, awesome game


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 22, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> I was playing Horizon Zero Dawn a week ago (I think it's just as great as I kept hearing it was). But right now I'm taking a break from that with some Saints Row IV.



I really wanted to play that... bummed it's not on PC


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 22, 2017)

It's a fun game, should it ever come on pc, you should definitely get it


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Limbo 


Spoiler



http://store.steampowered.com/app/48000/LIMBO/



The Cave


Spoiler



thecavegame.com: The Cave





...and Assassin's creed black flag
oh, and binding of issac. Recently and FINALLY beat mom's hearts after so many attempts :') Its embarrassing how bad I am.


I'm a noob who used to play more games in my childhood, getting back into it, including the new popular PC steam gaming (which I started "getting into" at 2014, and still am three years later:v), so these ones are kinda nice to play for fun


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 22, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> The Cave
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I still need to finish The Cave. I liked what I played of it, but I got distracted by some life stuff. I'll probably have to start over seeing as I can't remember exactly what was going on when I left off.


----------



## real time strategist (Jun 22, 2017)

Dwarf fortress currently, I am hyped for the new update coming out.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 22, 2017)

Persona 5. This game is so great and so long.


----------



## Norros (Jun 22, 2017)

Prey. Really love this game, it has everything I like in games: beautiful design, interesting plot, unusual mechanic and hardcore enemies.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 22, 2017)

Persona 5. The dialog options can be pretty meh, but the whole game just oozes style.


----------



## Sivath (Jun 22, 2017)

Arkham Knight, actually. I played only half of it from my ex's ps4 last year, so I bought one myself to complete it.
I'm almost done, but kinda lazing off on it now. The only ones left are Slade Wilson and Edward Nigma.
I'm too lazy to destroy Slade's tanks, and I like Eddie too much so I really don't want to punch him as the Batman.
I already felt really bad when Wayne pricked Scarecrow with his toxin.
It's hard playing as Batman when you're team villain and sort of hate Batman like the rest of them. Batman's a self justified bully. grrrr


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> I still need to finish The Cave. I liked what I played of it, but I got distracted by some life stuff. I'll probably have to start over seeing as I can't remember exactly what was going on when I left off.



I dont know how far you got but for one play it's kind of a short game. It's one of those games you play more than once because you unlock the backstories of the other playable characters. And I'm on my second playthrough so I havent figured it out quite yet but some of the previous playthrough effects into the next one...so... yeah x3

It's an interesting little game, heh. Certainly an amusing narrarator.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 22, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I dont know how far you got but for one play it's kind of a short game. It's one of those games you play more than once because you unlock the backstories of the other playable characters. And I'm on my second playthrough so I havent figured it out quite yet but some of the previous playthrough effects into the next one...so... yeah x3
> 
> It's an interesting little game, heh. Certainly an amusing narrarator.


Yeah, I know. I think I was around the middle of my second play through before I got sidetracked.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 22, 2017)

I've been really into Niche lately.  ♡☆


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 22, 2017)

I charged up my ds and i've been wanting to play a little pokemon and story of seasons


----------



## real time strategist (Jun 23, 2017)

Norros said:


> Prey. Really love this game, it has everything I like in games: beautiful design, interesting plot, unusual mechanic and hardcore enemies.


Which prey?


----------



## Norros (Jun 23, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> Which prey?


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jun 23, 2017)

There are few i play recently:
- Xonotic (free quake-style FPS)
- UT2k4
- Quake Live and Quake 3 CPMA
- Brutal Doom (with Doom's 4 arsenal and items)


----------



## Nixonia (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm mostly on PS4 myself. I've got Warframe, Battlefield 1, Killing Floor 2, and ESO going right now. I will be setting my rig back up though, since I miss my steam account. XD

EDIT: Finally got around to installing steam again. So! If anyone wants to add me, I go by Nixonia, or [NLR] Nix. ^^


----------



## Iovic (Jun 25, 2017)

I regularly play Dwarf Fortress, Stellaris, and Heroes of the Storm with a couple of friends.
I recently started playing Hoearts of Iron 4


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 25, 2017)

Picked up Hollow Knight and Rise of the Tomb Raider on sale, so I'm mostly playing that at the moment. Aside from running around in Diablo III or random games with friends.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 26, 2017)

Recently revisited an old classic for my N64: mystical ninja starring Goemon. Nothing says ancient japan like giant fighting robots


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 26, 2017)

Finally started playing Life is Strange, gotta say I'm getting kind of a Twin Peaks vibe from it for some reason. Probably just because it takes place in a backwoods Oregon town, and involves a missing/dead girl.


----------



## voxuan (Jul 4, 2017)

Does anyone play 
*Super Mario Run Games*
I play it on my PC. That is great if anyone also play it.
Specially, it is free now.
take the chance!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 6, 2017)

Last few days I have mainly played a mix of Titanfall 2, Stellaris and MechWarrior Online. Oh, and a little bit of ARMA III.


----------



## Alstren (Jul 6, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Last few days I have mainly played a mix of Titanfall 2, Stellaris and MechWarrior Online. Oh, and a little bit of ARMA III.



Hell yeah Stellaris and MWO are my jam right now.


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 6, 2017)

Dark Souls 3, playing as a tanky as hell knight.


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 6, 2017)

Black Desert Online!


----------



## Randomrock (Jul 6, 2017)

Dirty bomb is the only thon  I've been playing


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jul 6, 2017)

Starbound with feline mod and shadowrun Hong kong


----------



## Notkastar (Jul 6, 2017)

played this game a while back ago and picked it up again for old times sake ╹‿╹)


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 7, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> Finally started playing Life is Strange, gotta say I'm getting kind of a Twin Peaks vibe from it for some reason. Probably just because it takes place in a backwoods Oregon town, and involves a missing/dead girl.



It's funny, I always felt like Alan Wake was like Twin Peaks. Forboding, moody forest towns!


----------



## Beatle9 (Jul 7, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> It's funny, I always felt like Alan Wake was like Twin Peaks. Forboding, moody forest towns!


Don't hate me, but I've never played Alan Wake. I want to though!


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 7, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> Don't hate me, but I've never played Alan Wake. I want to though!



I didn't either, I watched my husband play it ;p  For me I wasn't interested in playing but happy to watch


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 9, 2017)

at the moment 
Hunter: Call of the wild
Fallout 1-4


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 9, 2017)

Currently only playing Starcraft II atm.

Having WAY Too much fun in the Arcade.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 10, 2017)

I finished my 3rd playthrough of the Mass Effect series a few days ago. Right now I've been switching back and forth with Shadowrun Returns and Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2.


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (Jul 11, 2017)

TidesofFate said:


> I finished my 3rd playthrough of the Mass Effect series a few days ago. Right now I've been switching back and forth with Shadowrun Returns and Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2.


I'm in the middle of the Mass Effect trilogy now as well.


----------



## Denji (Jul 11, 2017)

Surprised no one has mentioned CS:GO, LoL or GTA V!


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 12, 2017)

Rivals of Aether.  I completed story mode ... the final battle stage was fitting, for a fighting game.

I can now proudly say I have a beginner's skill level with the six story characters.


----------



## sbm1990 (Jul 22, 2017)

Pokemon Y, its become my version of crack, atm.


----------



## Mopesters (Jul 22, 2017)

The first Splatoon because I can't find a Switch to play the second game.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 22, 2017)

Shantae and the Pirate's Curse. Fun, cute, and a little naughty


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 22, 2017)

Occasionally pick up Day Of Infamy, mainly just to shoot bots and feel like I'm good at video games for once. Other than that, a bit of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. with the Call of Chernobyl mod now and again.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jul 22, 2017)

Splatoon 2. And sometimes a few rando games. I also got a game called "Get Even" that I should get back to. It seemed interesting


----------



## Wild-Fantasy-Run (Jul 23, 2017)

Dear god....well I have been playing Skyrim for 2 years and 6 months. Beat it multiple times, then moved on to mods, now its my second life. Lol JK on the last one. I have been stuck on elder scrolls for a while even moved on to ESO (Elder Scrolls Online), I played SWOTOR vigorously but like ESO its world was just too big. MMO's never end as we all know. I seriously need to try a different game but skyrim is like crack. Thinking about playing Elders scrolls Oblivion but I need to step out of this series and try something new even if its old. Do you peeps have any ideas? I like fantasy games, not to big on shooters I played enough of those. I like RPG's but I need to be really into the story. How about something open world like skyrim I dunno know give me some ideas.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jul 23, 2017)

Grandia II: Anniversary Edition
Nice to be able to play a version that *works *(unlike the original PC port) but I kind of wish they put a little more effort into it. Still, clocked about 30ish hours so far, so it can't be that bad


----------



## Carin Claws (Jul 23, 2017)

Ratchet and Clank( 2016 ver)
Crash Bandicoot (2017 ver)


----------



## Dongding (Jul 24, 2017)

Fallout 4 mostly and a little Ghost Recon: Wildlands.

Bethesda is really good at making games that you can dick around in endlessly and do the whole thing over again with a new type of character and it doesn't get old until the next installment comes years later. (I'm going to pretend Elder Scrolls Online doesn't exist for obvious reasons.)


----------



## Sumb0dee (Jul 25, 2017)

I am currently hooked on Battlefield 4.  Also frequently play Destiny, Skyrim, Halo, and Star Wars Battlefront.  I've played Skyrim many times over, and I've recently discovered the world of mods and it got me hooked all over again.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 25, 2017)

Sumb0dee said:


> I've played Skyrim many times over, and I've recently discovered the world of mods and it got me hooked all over again.



Dat Frostfall. ;3


----------



## Sumb0dee (Jul 25, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Dat Frostfall. ;3


It makes the game so much better.  I run it with Open Cities and Amazing Follower Tweaks, tons of fun.  I love camping in real life and when I saw there was a mod that lets you camp I was all over it lol.  Also check out Castle Gonduin.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 25, 2017)

Used to make sword/bow and shield heavy warriors but that got old. I always make a backstab thief/archer now. Bows and daggers only. So fun.


----------



## Sumb0dee (Jul 25, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Used to make sword/bow and shield heavy warriors but that got old. I always make a backstab thief/archer now. Bows and daggers only. So fun.



Those are both fun builds, my main is a battlemage with high skill in One-Handed swordplay, Archery, and Sneak (for those times when I feel like picking them off one at a time) and Destruction, Restoration, and Alteration magic.


----------



## nekhromancy (Jul 26, 2017)

FFXIV:ARR over here. Or, technically it's Stormblood now. ARR is old and outdated. //shrug

Haven't seen as many threads for it out here as I expected ;v;


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 1, 2017)

Fallout: New Vegas. Sometimes it'll give a kick in the head in Hardcore mode with the little bugs inherent in Bethesda games, but easily overlooked when you get rewarded with the jingle jangle jingle of both caps and ammo.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice. FO:NV was great. First thing I do is strip my ammo down to make slugs for the single barrel shotgun, and get Ratslayer. >:3


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 1, 2017)

Dark Souls 3. Because I hate myself and I crave punishment


----------



## Alstren (Aug 1, 2017)

X-Com 2 for the same reason as the guy above me really


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 1, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Nice. FO:NV was great. First thing I do is strip my ammo down to make slugs for the single barrel shotgun, and get Ratslayer. >:3


Hunting bighorns with a varmint rifle never gets old. Gotta have me them +2 Str steaks. XD


----------



## Dongding (Aug 1, 2017)

Couldn't believe FO4 released with no survival mode.


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 1, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Couldn't believe FO4 released with no survival mode.



yeah it does you change it in the difficulty it was patched in survival mode is really just making it more like fallout 1-2


----------



## Norros (Aug 1, 2017)

Finally finished Nier Automata. Since I hate hacking system in this game, last 5-6 hours for me was a pain in the butt.


----------



## modfox (Aug 1, 2017)

Counter Strike Global offensive


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 1, 2017)

Osu! still at the moment because of low end hardware.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 2, 2017)

Rainbow 6 siege, as well as Overwatch


----------



## Dongding (Aug 2, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> yeah it does you change it in the difficulty it was patched in survival mode is really just making it more like fallout 1-2


It wasn't released with it though. We had to complain for months like overgrown babies until they patched it in. So much better now!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Aug 3, 2017)

MechWarrior Online and Starbound.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Aug 3, 2017)

So much fallout... 

Just finished a full playthrough of 4 2 months ago and finished 3 a week ago now im on NV and I sold all my csgo skins to buy fallout 1 for later XD


----------



## Jarren (Aug 3, 2017)

PUBG, World of Tanks, Rimworld, and a few others.


----------



## Alstren (Aug 3, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> MechWarrior Online and Starbound.



Nice to see some one else who plays MWO


----------



## Sagt (Aug 5, 2017)

Knights of Pen and Paper +1, and Shadow Warrior


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 5, 2017)

Started playing Foxhole about a week ago, it's a brilliant little ww2 mmo, I'd advise you have a look at it if you're looking for something to play.


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 5, 2017)

Alstren said:


> X-Com 2 for the same reason as the guy above me really


Never played the Xcom series, although i heard some good stuff about it. Really that hard?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 5, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> Never played the Xcom series, although i heard some good stuff about it. Really that hard?


It's challenging and will give you a kick in the pants if you're not prepared at a given difficulty, but it's not outright cruel like Dark Souls. It largely depends on how the RNG is treating you, for the most part.

The more recent XCOM games (XCOM: Enemy Unknown/Enemy Within, XCOM2) also have a modding community, some of whom liking the more sadistic gameplay provided by the Long War mod.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Aug 5, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Nice to see some one else who plays MWO



Same here.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 5, 2017)

i'm TRYiNG to (re)play MGS Vhantom Pain to share the story with someone but the game is sooooooo damn long and drawn out that i keep losing their attention. it wouldn't be so bad if the game played like your typical MGS title but the open world gameplay and the constant grinding makes for a lousy game _unless you're the one playing it_. it's simply not fun to watch. -Which is why i'm so disappointed there's no GOOD "movies" of the game's important cutscenes laid end-to-end on YouTube. i could easily just show the damn "movie" like any other MGS game but the majority of the story is told via cassette tapes and gameplay conversation.

Yes, i know Kefka Productions has one up but his gameplay scenes SUCK!

i'm trying to do all the grinding and unimportant missions on my own but the unpredictable cutscenes and such make the game too hard to play alone without accidentally playing a one-time-only scene. i keep having to play short scenes for my "audience" on YouTube while trying to avoid spoilers because i keep triggering cutscenes by accident when nobody's watching. it's a clusterfuck of playing alone, grinding, earning money and clearing unimportant missions, triggering cutscenes and smashing ALT+F4 in hopes of sharing them later. Problem is, at that point i can't come back to the game until company is in the room so i have have shit to do in-game, i have to wait!!

*if you haven't played the game, that complaint won't make much sense, but trust me, if you've played the game, you'd get it.* -Especially if you've tried playing it for an audience that doesn't like watching 2 hour missions of Snake crawling through sand and mud with no dialogue or cutscenes. it's a long ass game with cutscenes further and fewer between!!! To put things into perspective, i'm 40 hours in, only JUST made it to Africa, Motherbase construction is _DONE_, i have endless GMP in the bank, 50+ vehicles, max fulton, etc. i'm barely 20% into the game but i've got endgame stats and equipment at this point. Staff is a whole other matter but at this point, i'm still WAY OP!


----------



## ElwinVikeok (Aug 8, 2017)

Mostly PlanetSide 2, Skyrim, sometimes Terraria and Starbound, i'll also throw in stardewvalley. But other then that not much else. (Rarely..i'll play WoW xD.) 
 If anyone wants to add me on steam. My ID is Elwin Vikeok :3.


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 8, 2017)

i've been trying to stop neglecting my animal crossing villagers. its an uphill battle.


----------



## Iovic (Aug 10, 2017)

My friend persuaded me to get back into WoW, after I left for a couple of years. Turns out that Legion is pretty good IMO.


----------



## SlashVorezSilverfang (Aug 10, 2017)

Currently I am playing the PS3 edition of Shadow of Mordor and when I take breaks from that I play CS:GO


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 11, 2017)

I recently replayed all the Kingdom Hearts games, but through the HD collections this time.


----------



## CastielTsuki (Aug 11, 2017)

League of legends,FF14,SL. I need to beat persona 5 ;w;


----------



## ElwinVikeok (Aug 22, 2017)

Ah, well now i'm playing through dark souls. xD..lots of death for me. and many many curses. But yep, as the offer still stands, Steam ID: ElwinVikeok. I'm mostly on Armello, but i have castle crashers, don't starve together, planet side 2, starbound, terraria, and a few others that are multiplayer if anyone is interested. (Know i haven't played starbound in a a long while, or..beaten that game xD.)


----------



## WolfyJake (Aug 22, 2017)

Currently GTA IV, Wolfenstein: The New Order and Euro Truck Simulator 2... When I get back home, Persona 3, 4 and 5. (yes, I'm playing all three at once)


----------



## ElwinVikeok (Aug 22, 2017)

Best of luck to you then.


----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 22, 2017)

Skyrim, For Honor, and PVK II (Guess what character haha)


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 22, 2017)

XCOM2 Modbuddy, because while vanilla XCOM2 is fun and challenging, finding and/or writing bits of code to exploit in-game for fun and profit is a game in itself.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 22, 2017)

World of Tanks/Warships/Warplanes in rotation


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 22, 2017)

Mostly Starbound at the moment.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 22, 2017)

Darkest Dungeon and Hitman: Blood Money. There's nothing I like more than killing things and getting killed by things.


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 22, 2017)

I've been meaning to try darkest dungeon for a while now. I've heard it's quite good!


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I've been meaning to try darkest dungeon for a while now. I've heard it's quite good!


It is, and incredibly addictive too. If anything, it plays similar to some classic ultra-hardcore D&D Modules, like Tomb of Horrors - shit hits the fan unexpectedly and in spectacular ways, and it's not uncommon to get into chain reaction of death and lose all your characters one by one in a single battle (and yeah, character death is permanent), yet it all is part of the fun. Stress/habit system is the main draw though - the fact that all your characters get various positive/negative quirks that affect their usability a lot (like, they can shoot better at night, or visit only certain buildings, or get some kind of permanent disease, or even learn some cute useless skill like dancing), and long exposure to horrors during dungeon crawling can break them emotionally and lead to them doing irrational things like skipping turns or breaking the formation (or, if they're really scared shitless, they can even die from heart attack). Pretty much the only turn-based RPG I know with this kind of individuality within custom characters - which is a shame, considering that by the time you get attached to them, the game finds the way to wipe out your party


----------



## Dongding (Aug 22, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i'm TRYiNG to (re)play MGS Vhantom Pain



Incredibly deep controls and CQC combat in that game. Loved it.

And that headshot noise... *shudder*


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 22, 2017)

Dongding said:


> And that headshot noise... *shudder*


The silent knife-to-the-throat sound also gives me chills. Not just the sound of the action but the music cue at the end implies you fucked up. -Which if you play stealthy with no/few kills, you may have. The game really lays on the guilt thick when killing soldiers.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh I killed everyone who wasn't valuable. Executions even if they're unconcious. Knives to the throat for everyone!

Were you WAAAAAAY into unarmed combat like I was? They made Snake a kung-fu master in that game. So badass!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 22, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> The game really lays on the guilt thick when killing soldiers.


Even when it's a requirement.


Spoiler



May Huey drown in a pool while his son bangs his new wife.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Aug 22, 2017)

I love games I can mod easily. I've been playing skyrim like forever now (my first male nord dragonborn to date), but I've switched to minecraft for a while. I also occasionally play old DS and GBA pokemon games. (my faves are emerald for gameboy and platinum for ds) By the way, this is a lil off-topic but I've found some mods for minecraft that I think don't quite get the attention they deserve. I tend to play with difficulty-increasing mods, but only a few of the are combat-oriented. Tough as nails is absolutely spectacular. It is a survival mod that not only adds thirst AND fully-functional seasons into minecraft, but also adds a temperature survival system where you have to stay cool in the summer and warm in the winter, almost reminiscent of frostfall but obviously minecraft world is a lil warmer than skyrim. some REALLY under-appreciated mods in the same vein are hatchery, which makes chicken farming more realistic, and leather works, which makes leather-making an actual gameplay mechanic rather than animals somehow dropping perfectly tanned leather right off the bat.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Aug 22, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> Dwarf fortress currently, I am hyped for the new update coming out.


Ahh, That's a game I'd love to play if I didn't suck so much. I've heard it's obscenely difficult.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Aug 22, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Hearthstone and Democracy 3.
> 
> I've been kind of tempted to buy Overwatch and give that a go, but I feel like I'm probably a bit late to that party.


You're never late to the party. I joined wow in late mists and I had a grand old time until I got too busy in early legion. even that decade-old mmo is still stunning and a piece of gaming history as well.  I believe it might be the only MMORPG to ever make it into the video game hall of fame.


----------



## Iovic (Aug 22, 2017)

BloodyBonez87 said:


> Ahh, That's a game I'd love to play if I didn't suck so much. I've heard it's obscenely difficult.



It can be. The biggest difficulty is learning your way around the many systems and the unfriendly UI.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Aug 22, 2017)

sbm1990 said:


> Pokemon Y, its become my version of crack, atm.


In minecraft there's a mod that add actual crack! Ender Crack - Pages - EnderCrack - Mods - Projects - Minecraft CurseForge


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Aug 22, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Fallout: New Vegas. Sometimes it'll give a kick in the head in Hardcore mode with the little bugs inherent in Bethesda games, but easily overlooked when you get rewarded with the jingle jangle jingle of both caps and ammo.


Bethesda is famous for making buggy games and let modders clean up the rat's nest of code. therefore, I love them, but also love to hate them.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Aug 22, 2017)

Iovic said:


> My friend persuaded me to get back into WoW, after I left for a couple of years. Turns out that Legion is pretty good IMO.


I played heavily in WoD, but the current-content sucked. mostly what I did is do end-game content from past expansions just to experience a bit of gaming history and run old raids about a million times each for gold and rare drops. I tried to keep current in legion but the patches rolled out so fast I gave up just before the broken shore was about to come out and I was barely ready to run emerald nightmare.


----------



## Sarachaga (Aug 22, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> It is, and incredibly addictive too. If anything, it plays similar to some classic ultra-hardcore D&D Modules, like Tomb of Horrors - shit hits the fan unexpectedly and in spectacular ways, and it's not uncommon to get into chain reaction of death and lose all your characters one by one in a single battle (and yeah, character death is permanent), yet it all is part of the fun. Stress/habit system is the main draw though - the fact that all your characters get various positive/negative quirks that affect their usability a lot (like, they can shoot better at night, or visit only certain buildings, or get some kind of permanent disease, or even learn some cute useless skill like dancing), and long exposure to horrors during dungeon crawling can break them emotionally and lead to them doing irrational things like skipping turns or breaking the formation (or, if they're really scared shitless, they can even die from heart attack). Pretty much the only turn-based RPG I know with this kind of individuality within custom characters - which is a shame, considering that by the time you get attached to them, the game finds the way to wipe out your party


Well all these seem like more reasons for me to try it! Is it a long game?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 22, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Even when it's a requirement.


Other than the... *_AHEM_* The saddest fucking 3 minutes...
-When else was killing required in the game? My first play-through was entirely kill free, minus a few accidental splash-damage explosion "whoopsies".


Spoiler



What does Father-con have to do with required kills? Or was that just a side-note? Honestly, i don't hold anything against Hue-hue. He was only trying to do what was right and keep both Big Boss and world peace in check. His intentions were honest and unselfish (at least as i recall) but Venom was right to send him adrift. i legit felt bad for the guy...


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Well all these seem like more reasons for me to try it! Is it a long game?


Welp, quite a long one, but it's like Binding of Isaac or Rogue Legacy - while there is an ultimate winning condition, the game is more for playing in 10-30 minute bursts, upgrading your stuff and advancing further into more interesting dungeons, rather than beating it from start to finish. There's just not much story to care about beating the thing (although the plot is quite intriguing), it's all mostly in the gameplay.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 22, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Other than the... *_AHEM_* The saddest fucking 3 minutes...
> -When else was killing required in the game? My first play-through was entirely kill free, minus a few accidental splash-damage explosion "whoopsies".


Did it only for the achievement hunt, which I've since completed.


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What does Father-con have to do with required kills? Or was that just a side-note? Honestly, i don't hold anything against Hue-hue. He was only trying to do what was right and keep both Big Boss and world peace in check. His intentions were honest and unselfish (at least as i recall) but Venom was right to send him adrift. i legit felt bad for the guy...





Spoiler



His morality is that of Adolph Eichmann. So long as he's allowed to work on his pet R&D projects, he doesn't care who he works for. Pragmatic, but not good for one's reputation when you associate with shady characters.


----------



## Belatucadros (Aug 22, 2017)

Assassin's Creed Unity and vainglory


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 22, 2017)

Lots of rainbow 6 siege


----------



## Leaftail (Oct 22, 2017)

Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild. I'm just aimlessly wandering the world and I'm loving it. So much ambience.

Also just recently caught 'em all in Pokemon gold for the first time ever!


----------



## Beatle9 (Oct 22, 2017)

Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 22, 2017)

Team fortress 2
Well I was playing that game a sec ago...


----------



## CastielTsuki (Oct 23, 2017)

Final Fantasy 14


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 23, 2017)

Friday the 13th (A SHIT TON!!) on PS4, gamer tag is FuzzzyNightmare


----------



## Dongding (Oct 24, 2017)

Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition on mobile.

Anybody else play?


----------



## Sagt (Oct 24, 2017)

Europa Universalis 4, as per usual. 

I'm actually getting kind of bored of games at the moment though, there just isn't much that interests me enough. I bought Knights of Pen and Paper +2 recently, but it's pretty much the exact same thing as its predecessor. :v


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 24, 2017)

Metroid Prime, one of the best Sci Fi games I've played.


Dongding said:


> Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition on mobile.
> 
> Anybody else play?


I've been meaning to pick up Baldur's Gate! One of these days...


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Dongding (Oct 24, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> I've been meaning to pick up Baldur's Gate! One of these days...


You gotta! Can't get more classic. It's essentially an isometric mass effect where everything is determined by dice rolls and character stats. Play it however you want.

I made a hobbit burglar... :3

Edit: Shit's about to get really nerdy in here...



https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FLSXJ7%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 24, 2017)

Dongding said:


> You gotta! Can't get more classic. It's essentially an isometric mass effect where everything is determined by dice rolls and character stats. Play it however you want.
> 
> I made a hobbit burglar... :3



The only real concern I have is that the Enhanced Edition modified some of the original releases balance and graphics slightly, the purist in me wants to experience the game as it was originally designed.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 24, 2017)

Everyone is fine with the changes if you browse the forum. They changed very little and those changes were mostly unintended quest breaking bugs. Bethesda could learn a lot from BeamDog.

Edit: Imgur doesn't appear to be working on my end... is there an image there?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Oct 24, 2017)

Mothlight and TF2 are the two I play the most right now


----------



## Iovic (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm playing DOOM 2016.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 24, 2017)

Playing on the hardest difficulty I hope. You aint fighting hell unless that difficulty is all the way. ;3


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 22602


I've actually got a scenario on the Workshop for that game.


> Viral Therimorphism
> 
> A staple of lycanthropic afflictions, mad biology, and furry-themed biopunk, transformation viruses are the subject of fantastic escapism for many. However, what if such a virus were to exist? What might happen to those infected and subject to the ensuing changes?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 24, 2017)

Terraria 
At the moment I need friends to do this with lol.


----------



## Okamio (Oct 25, 2017)

I stream and play many games!
Trying to get back into Injustice 2 on the PS4, but lately I've been playing Paladins, Fortnight, and hand of the Gods: Smite Tactics on Ps4.
On PC, I play ESO and have been trying SO HARD to get further in Divinity; Original Sin.
Steam user name: BPositiv3


----------



## Okamio (Oct 25, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Terraria
> At the moment I need friends to do this with lol.


Hey I've got that game and enjoy it very much so.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 25, 2017)

I just started playing Moo2. A little late to the party, but it's a pretty cool game.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 25, 2017)

Have been re-playing some classics myself, namely, the Bioshock series. It's quite remarkable just how intense and atmospheric those games still are, the "remastered" versions are pure shit, though, some improvements but the FPS and optimization takes a serious nosedive.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I've actually got a scenario on the Workshop for that game.



I must have missed this earlier.  I had to go into the Scenario section, but I'm surprised there actually isn't a Lycanthropy Scenario.  There is an entire expansion pack each for both Vampirism and Zombies, but no Were.  Honestly surprised.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 25, 2017)

Okamio said:


> Hey I've got that game and enjoy it very much so.


Would you like to add me on steam later on

If you do DM me.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 25, 2017)

Just stopped playing some shadowverse , sadly i lost all matches XD i still dont know how


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I must have missed this earlier.  I had to go into the Scenario section, but I'm surprised there actually isn't a Lycanthropy Scenario.  There is an entire expansion pack each for both Vampirism and Zombies, but no Were.  Honestly surprised.


It's admittedly been a while since I last played. Simian Flu was the new thing back then. Vampire looks cool though, and I'd imagine that it'd be a good disease type from which a werewolf virus could be made in the scenario creator.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> It's admittedly been a while since I last played. Simian Flu was the new thing back then.



Blacktaint wipes out the planet on a regular basis lol.


----------



## GigaBit (Oct 26, 2017)

Starbound


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 26, 2017)

Spooping myself up for the Halloween - completed Doki Doki Literature Club, going through System Shock 2, backlogging some Silent Hill stuff


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 26, 2017)

The Evil Within 2
I love the character of Stefano because he made me think of the personality of my Dragon when I RP


----------



## Loffi (Oct 26, 2017)

I just beat South Park this morning. Waiting for Mario tomorrow. Excited to finally used my Switch again.


----------



## Sagt (Oct 29, 2017)

Fire Emblem Awakening

I bought it a couple of years ago and got to chapter 5 before taking a break, and then eventually forgetting about it entirely. I've now begun playing it again and I've found it to be a lot more enjoyable than I remembered it.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Oct 30, 2017)

Quake 3 Arena with Challenge ProMode Arena mod, getting gud.....with 3G mobile internet xD


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 30, 2017)

I was playing warframe again but they nuked my account the other day for unknown reason like a week later after spending a good amount of money to them.
I need to find a new game to play.


----------



## ElwinVikeok (Oct 30, 2017)

Well i recently got back into Mabinogi. Though i play starbound, terraria and i got Stellaris a while ago.

SteamID: Elwin Vikeok. 

Hit me up if you'd like to play sometime. I am rather bored xD.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2017)

I just completed Silent Hill 2, and started 3


----------



## Nullkek (Nov 16, 2017)

Unnyworld and Battlerite...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2017)

I play DCS, War Thunder and sometimes CSGO or Overwatch


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 17, 2017)

I guess I'll try 'Endless Space 2,' it's free-to-play this weekend, on Steam.


----------



## Simo (Nov 17, 2017)

A compilation of the early Sonic the Hedgehog games.

I find I can only play games that are cute, and sort of simple. 

If there is blood and gore, I get scared and queasy.


----------



## W00lies (Nov 18, 2017)

Nothing atm but I am looking for a decent adult minecraft server to play game in between batched of commissions when I take a break. I'm open to suggestions if anyone knows any. For some reason the game's FPS drops like crazy if it's hosted by my own computer (even tho I can play world of warcraft with graphics cranked all the way up) so need to play on a server. :0


----------



## Butt_Ghost (Nov 18, 2017)

Quake 3 forever until the end of time

and Path of Exile.


----------



## Vitaly (Nov 19, 2017)

Nekojishi. I spend like a hour in this game with three bara cats and I still a virgin, 0/10.


----------



## 134 (Nov 19, 2017)

Cities skylines, GTAV, Fallout 4, Arma 3, 7 Days to Die, Rainbow six siege ... yeah that should be it.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 19, 2017)

i used to game all the time but nothing has floated my goat for years now. Basically I'm reduced to Tomodachi Life and Skyrim and though they are nice I've basically done it all. I'm trying to find some sort of way of acting in character in Skyrim so I can have material for a webcomic or something but I had the idea of having specific equipment with me and now I have to see whether my ability is going to level out first or I'm gonna be perpetually stuck at a point where i can't advance. Also I really Really REALLY need to get back in enchanting.


----------



## Ginza (Nov 21, 2017)

W00lies said:


> Nothing atm but I am looking for a decent adult minecraft server to play game in between batched of commissions when I take a break. I'm open to suggestions if anyone knows any. For some reason the game's FPS drops like crazy if it's hosted by my own computer (even tho I can play world of warcraft with graphics cranked all the way up) so need to play on a server. :0



I recommend minewind. I play on there fairly often. It's overall nice and has some really cool features. It's an anarchy server so no factions, or protections. Basically you can raid, kill, be raided, and be killed. I play on the "arch" version of that server 

Definitely worth checking out if you're looking for enchanced vanilla survival. I can pm a link if you'd like


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 21, 2017)

Playing Pokemon Silver and having a blast!


----------



## W00lies (Nov 22, 2017)

Ginza said:


> I recommend minewind. I play on there fairly often. It's overall nice and has some really cool features. It's an anarchy server so no factions, or protections. Basically you can raid, kill, be raided, and be killed. I play on the "arch" version of that server (Sockwolf on there hehe)
> 
> Definitely worth checking out if you're looking for enchanced vanilla survival. I can pm a link if you'd like


Oh my I've never played on a server before were raiding is allowed so that could be interesting hehe, and yeah PM me the server, my IGN is w00lies (with zeros) I'll come check it out later.  And thanks


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 22, 2017)

Rise of Flight, Arma 3, and UnReal World.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 22, 2017)

STILL skyrim, I don't have any money for new games and I'm sick of minecraft. I really wish I could get Assassin's Creed Origins when it comes out or shortly after though.


----------



## GermanShepherd (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m still trying to get everything done in Ghost Recon: Wildlands. It takes forever, a completionist’s nightmare, but it’s gonna get done! I game on Xbox if anyone wants to tag along: MaurickShepherd


----------



## Sagt (Dec 11, 2017)

Fire Emblem Fates


----------



## Dongding (Dec 11, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> i used to game all the time but nothing has floated my goat for years now.


Lol.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 13, 2017)

Skyrim and Starcraft 2. For the Swarm!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Dec 13, 2017)

Terraria and plague inc evolved

cuz nothing else really to play until I can upgrade my system :\

and that takes monies


----------



## Sabrewulf (Dec 13, 2017)

Okami was finally released on Steam yesterday. Been playing that. It's my favorite game of all time and I'm super happy I won't have to keep my PS3 around forever just to play it. IMO it's still one of the most criminally underperforming games in terms of sales if you look at how gorgeous, engaging and fun it is.


----------



## Zettios (Dec 13, 2017)

Seeing as Okami HD has been released, that, and I have also been playing BlazBlue Central Fiction, Dead by Daylight, Absolver and FFXIV so every now and then.


----------



## Mabus (Dec 13, 2017)

Sabrewulf said:


> Okami was finally released on Steam yesterday. Been playing that. It's my favorite game of all time and I'm super happy I won't have to keep my PS3 around forever just to play it. IMO it's still one of the most criminally underperforming games in terms of sales if you look at how gorgeous, engaging and fun it is.


Dont forget to spam that woof button =P


----------



## Zettios (Dec 13, 2017)

Mabus said:


> Dont forget to spam that woof button =P


Oh trust me, I am. Especially around people and other animals just to get their "HOLY SHIT" reaction.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 13, 2017)

Pokemon Ultra Sun  ... I'm really liking the choice of added Gen 5 and 6 Pokemon to the region early on -- e.g. Zorua, Furfrou, Hawlucha, Noibat.

Anyway, we just beat the first Kahuna, with a team comprised of Dartrix, Furfrou, Hawlucha, Rufflet, Rockruff, and Noibat, roughly level-matched.  A.k.a. basically everybody is a Flying type with Roost.  I made precisely one tactical error during the match, and that was having my Hawlucha Roost off some damage before the kahuna unleashed his Z-move -- Hawlucha took about 60% damage (it would have been 30% without the Roost).

I beat the ace trainer on Route 3, the one who advertised having Roost on his side, yet ironically _never actually used it_ during the battle.  His Butterfree did hit hard, though.

I've also had too much fun Wonder Trading the spare Pokemon in the boxes.


----------



## Sagt (Dec 14, 2017)

Stratelier said:


> Pokemon Ultra Sun  ... I'm really liking the choice of added Gen 5 and 6 Pokemon to the region early on -- e.g. Zorua, Furfrou, Hawlucha, Noibat.
> 
> Anyway, we just beat the first Kahuna, with a team comprised of Dartrix, Furfrou, Hawlucha, Rufflet, Rockruff, and Noibat, roughly level-matched.  A.k.a. basically everybody is a Flying type with Roost.  I made precisely one tactical error during the match, and that was having my Hawlucha Roost off some damage before the kahuna unleashed his Z-move -- Hawlucha took about 60% damage (it would have been 30% without the Roost).
> 
> ...


Ahhh I'm so jealous.

My 3ds is region locked to US, and I haven't figured out how to buy American games yet. I have the ones I bought when I first got the device, but I can't get any more yet. :v


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Dec 25, 2017)

Just finished playing through Firewatch in one sitting. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 25, 2017)

Just finished first Danganronpa this night - probably the first game in 2-3 years that managed to murder my productivity completely for a while. I'm a huge sucker for well-written story driven games, they tend to catch my attention much easier than sandboxes and grindfests .u. Looking forward to try all the other installments. It's basically Phoenix Wright made on that one drug Suda51 uses before making his weird vidyas about professional killers - instead of using evidences to protect the innocent, you shoot words with other words to escape the murderschool of despair populated by walking anime stereotypes.

As of now, started Guacamelee - a cutesy indie game about magical luchador suplexing demons evil esqueletos. It's as fun as it sounds, and presentation is fantastic. The only real con is that it's full of trite videogame references in the vain of "LOOK, IT'S JUST LIKE MARIO/ZELDA/METROID ON NES, ISN'T THAT FUNNY, HAHA" - I just really dislike how many indie games cling so much to the past with all those pointless nostalgic throwbacks (Braid and AVGN Adventures are two worst offenders I can name) instead of creating a self-contained and believable world (like the one in Cave Story or Undertale). I don't mind an occasional sneaky reference, but not when it's as subtle as a sledgehammer to the head.


----------



## depthjacks (Dec 26, 2017)

Insurgency and Crossout. Can't stop playing those games.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 26, 2017)

Back in Ultra Sun, it took a second attempt but we beat the Fire Totem (different from original Sun/Moon) despite making a few tactical errors - the level grinding helped two members of my team outspeed the Totem, and the rest survive more than one hit.

After that we beat the Grass Totem easily - made no tactical errors on this one and we do have a massive advantage over Grass, but it was impressive nonetheless.  The plot now leads south to the Grand Trial against Olivia.  Oh, and the special (limited event) Rockruff in our party evolved to Dusk Lycanroc now -- though I kind of prefer Midday Lycanroc better.


----------



## Rant (Dec 26, 2017)

Currently Breath of the wild. 

Ark survival evolved, fallout 4, Skyrim (always looking for new ways to break it), FF14, pocket mortys


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Dec 27, 2017)

Evening, mes amis!

2Paw got the Morrowind Digital Collector's Upgrade for Elder Scrolls: Online for Christmasbirthday from my brother, and am thinking of picking up EVE: Online Premium Edition with a wee bit of Christmasbirthday money in Steam later on today. As of two weeks ago, I've got my Big Rig back up and running with her new liquid cooler, and she's purring away quietly like a dream. Of all of the games in my Steam Library I'm looking forward to starting to play again, it'd be between Skyrim/Skyrim: SE (have both and both installed) and continuing through the DLC for Borderlands 1. I'd like to get a bit more mileage out of BL1 prior to digging into Borderlands 2 or Pre-Sequel, although I know I'll enjoy it anyway. ^_^

-2Paw.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 27, 2017)

Currently playing: bioshock 1, doki doki literature club, and overwatch

I still need to finish: south park fractured but whole, rachet and clank, crash 1, bloodborne, borderlands 1, majora's mask and mario odyssey.

I have started but havent played much of: ultra sun, skyrim, cuphead....

I have a bad habit of picking up games but never finishing them


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 27, 2017)

Skyrim Switch.  Apparently the save/load menu is split by character, which took me a bit to adjust to at first but is cool otherwise (no worries about accidentally overwriting one character's file with another, as in the PS3 version).  Some of the highlights:



Spoiler



My first character (male Khajiit, melee focused build) decided to enter the Halted Stream camp by jumping down the pit, then had to figure out how to beat the bandit trio (at Lv.8, including one Bandit Chief with a bounty on his head).  Ended up luring them until they triggered the mammoth skull trap, then dropped the fire lantern trap on the Chief.

Second character (female Khajiit, archery focused build) cleared Bleak Falls Barrow naked.  (At Lv.5)  No armor, no ward/flesh spells, no weapons other than fisticuff claws.  Even the boss (a Lv.5 Draugr Overlord) went down without much struggle.

Third character (male Argonian, mage focused build) has a little trouble running out of Magicka currently, but otherwise doing fine -- not too much of note to speak of.  Did catch a glitch of an NPC walking backwards out of Helgen (if you revisit it soon enough after clearing the dungeon you may find a few NPCs walking away).



It's certainly a lot more colorful than the PS3 version ... though it doesn't hold a candle to the new Zelda.  Which I still have to go back to and play for the DLC now that it's out.


----------



## LumiNinetales (Jan 9, 2018)

I absolutely love to play Guacamelee: metroidvania in a mexican folklore universe. Really fun to play ^^
I also like to play to Don't Starve (Together), Gmod and Killing Floor for coop. Lately I had a crush on Nekojishi (I have some visual novels but they dissapointed me. I hope this one is worth the time putted in)


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm trying to 100% every XBOX 360 game I have until I can afford an XboxOne. Currently, I'm playing through Just Cause 2.


----------



## Ashke (Jan 9, 2018)

Sabrewulf said:


> Okami was finally released on Steam yesterday. Been playing that. It's my favorite game of all time and I'm super happy I won't have to keep my PS3 around forever just to play it. IMO it's still one of the most criminally underperforming games in terms of sales if you look at how gorgeous, engaging and fun it is.



Yes, it deserves so much more attention. And the attempts to get it have been sadly overlooked. I hope now it's thriving. A shame if it isn't.

I've been playing We Happy Few for a bit, but I tend to jump between games, so I also started a re-run through of Planescape Tormet and a new game of Observer.


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Jan 9, 2018)

Been on a hardcore Zelda binge, playing Twilight Princess GCN, Ocerina of Time and finishing Breath of the Wild.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 9, 2018)

Been playing Holdfast: Nations At War.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Rising Storm 2: Vietnam, or as it's better known: PTSD Simulator.


----------



## Nightlock (Jan 9, 2018)

Overwatch!

Bit behind the times, I know, but I recently bought the GotY edition and have fallen in love with it. It never gets old.
I also highly recommend Skyrim if you're into more roleplay/open adventure style games.


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 10, 2018)

I've been recently playing Escape from Tarkov.


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm trying to get an ENB to work in Fallout: New Vegas...so far not much luck >_<


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 10, 2018)

LoZ: Breath of the Wild. It's kinda sorta taken over my life. But it seems each day I play that game I discover a new mechanic that I just have to experiment with. It's such a rich game.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 11, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> LoZ: Breath of the Wild. It's kinda sorta taken over my life.


Yeah, it does have a lot of that appeal.

Last night, I made a "loot run" through Gallows Rock in Skyrim Switch.  That is to say, I ran through the dungeon, picked every notable lock, looted every chest, all while not killing any of the enemies.  Oh, I did let out that one captive werewolf to cause a distraction in the process.  Nearly died on the way out when I opened a door and found myself on the wrong side of it (that is, cornered between the door itself and the wall it swung open against) with the enemy chief on my back.  Nonetheless, we made it out with all the loot.  Fun time.

But has anyone seen my housecarl?


----------



## FunGu5 (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm currently really into Divinity Original Sin 1 (Enhanced Edition of course )

It's my first Turn-Based RPG, so the concept is pretty fresh to me, historically I've just been a straight-up FPS/RPG/RTS guy, buuut I can see this genre growing on me :3

The writing and voice-overs are really great so far, along with its art-design, not too much has happened insofar as the story is concerned, but I'm looking forward to see where it takes me 

My only regret: No lizard people.


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 13, 2018)

Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time.

Too bad I missed this game before, such a great thing


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Been enjoying my NES Classic. Beat Super Mario Bros and Metroid. Working on SMB 3 and The Legend of Zelda. Flashbacks!


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 13, 2018)

About half-way through the Okami HD re-release on PS4
Such a pretty game.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jan 13, 2018)

Currently playing Elite Dangerous, on my way to some Neutron Fields and Sat A*.


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Jan 15, 2018)

Okami HD on the PS4, which I'm doing a Let's Play (no commentary) on YT for. I also started playing Oceanhorn: Monster of Uncharted Seas, which I'm also doing a Let's Play for (tho I'm currently sticking with Okami for now)


----------



## NexusOmega (Jan 15, 2018)

CrazyDragon said:


> My main one right now is _Rainbow 6: Siege _(so addicted), and _Rim World_ is a close runner up.
> 
> What are you playing these days!
> (And share your Steam/gamertag if you're interested)



Wildstar is my preferred right now.


----------



## IIHydroII (Jan 16, 2018)

Recently got Escape from Tarkov, and I just downloaded Rainbow 6 Siege. Been waiting for quite a while to finally play these.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 16, 2018)

It's been a while since I touched a Total War game, but the first Total Warhammer has been turning out rather well. Kind of forgotten what it was like to be assaulted by massive nomadic hordes though.


----------



## LatheranWolf (Jan 20, 2018)

Alot of fortnite with friends but as soon as friday hits its going to be monster hunter worlds.


----------



## Etyruven Dratnykuh (Jan 20, 2018)

I play OS runescape, League of Legends, and Osu! for now, but enjoy Smite(can't play it right now for technical reasons), Heroes of the Storm, and various console games that aren't really playable across the internet, and I don't really have anyone irl to play em with. Mostly PC gaming for me. Though I tend to stay within the bounds of what I know I'll enjoy, sometimes other games people suggest pique my interest.


----------



## Etyruven Dratnykuh (Jan 20, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Osu! still at the moment because of low end hardware.


Perhaps we could play sometime if you still play, what types of difficulties do you usually play?


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 21, 2018)

Etyruven Dratnykuh said:


> Perhaps we could play sometime if you still play, what types of difficulties do you usually play?



uhhhh Im just going to leave a video


----------



## Etyruven Dratnykuh (Jan 21, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> uhhhh Im just going to leave a video




Far more accurate than I, but I feel your pain with the mouse pad thing. Mine is a large mousepad but it's wrinkled from... family irresponsibility(spilled water on it), and the table I'm on is caving in under the weight of my stuff, so it's not an even plane(slider breaks for daaaaays).
My name is indolentbee if you wanted to play, though I admit I don't have the greatest maps, but jumps are super fun.


----------



## Etyruven Dratnykuh (Jan 21, 2018)

My comment went in as your words, my bad XD


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 21, 2018)

Etyruven Dratnykuh said:


> Far more accurate than I, but I feel your pain with the mouse pad thing. Mine is a large mousepad but it's wrinkled from... family irresponsibility(spilled water on it), and the table I'm on is caving in under the weight of my stuff, so it's not an even plane(slider breaks for daaaaays).


Try a trackball sometime, no pad required


----------



## Etyruven Dratnykuh (Jan 21, 2018)

I feel like my aim would be monumentally worse with one of those :O


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 21, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> Try a trackball sometime, no pad required


Someone has done something like this


Etyruven Dratnykuh said:


> I feel like my aim would be monumentally worse with one of those :O


----------



## Etyruven Dratnykuh (Jan 21, 2018)

I just think for me personally it'd be harder.


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 22, 2018)

im gay for dota 2


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 22, 2018)

Etyruven Dratnykuh said:


> I feel like my aim would be monumentally worse with one of those :O


All it takes is practice.  There are even trackballs that resemble standard mice (e.g. this is the model I'm currently using), though I otherwise prefer the aesthetic of the ambidextrous trackball (I used this one until it broke -- which was quite a while).


----------



## McStuffy (Jan 22, 2018)

I've been playing a crap-ton  of Splatoon 2 as of late.
I'm hoping on participating in the League Battles soon but I'm kinda low in the "Friends who have Splatoon 2" department.


----------



## GalaxyOtter (Jan 23, 2018)

Overwatch, been playing for quite a while and I still enjoy it lots. 

Got to play more games on my Switch at some point.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 23, 2018)

Been trying to speed-run jedi knight: jedi academy but things aren't going well. The elevation boost is the opposite of how one has to move in cs 1.6 kreedz(jumping mod), so I almost never get it right.


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Jan 31, 2018)

CrazyDragon said:


> My main one right now is _Rainbow 6: Siege _(so addicted), and _Rim World_ is a close runner up.
> 
> What are you playing these days!
> (And share your Steam/gamertag if you're interested)



I am playing the hell out of some Monster Hunter World. I love the series!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 1, 2018)

Meanwhile, I've got more MH4U to do.  Did I mention that I'm trying to learn the Insect Glaive?  I crafted the Chameleos one (because why not, I've hunted two of them already).  But just to be clear, we didn't immediately go out and hunt elder dragons with it.  No, we trained up on small fry like Seltas, Tigrex, Kirin...

(Yes, there was one G-rank expedition involving a Seltas + Queen, Diablos, Rathalos, and Tigrex.  And we managed to get them all.)


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 1, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> Meanwhile, I've got more MH4U to do.  Did I mention that I'm trying to learn the Insect Glaive?  I crafted the Chameleos one (because why not, I've hunted two of them already).  But just to be clear, we didn't immediately go out and hunt elder dragons with it.  No, we trained up on small fry like Seltas, Tigrex, Kirin...
> 
> (Yes, there was one G-rank expedition involving a Seltas + Queen, Diablos, Rathalos, and Tigrex.  And we managed to get them all.)



I am.not a fan of the insect glaive myself but i remember that mission i think. Tough but fun!


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

Just finished the first 4 episodes of Telltale Batman Enemy Within.  So good.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 2, 2018)

Val_Redwolf said:


> I am.not a fan of the insect glaive myself but i remember that mission i think. Tough but fun!


Remember, which monsters appear in a given Expedition is determined randomly so things can get wild sometimes.


----------



## Hairy Harry (Feb 5, 2018)

Bouncing between Slime Rancher and Airport Sim 2015. SR is weirdly addictive despite the player having seen most of it around the 8 hour mark.


----------



## Altal (Feb 7, 2018)

Metal Slug X. There's actually an arcade with a bunch of old machines near me, but none as unpopular as Metal Slug X and Samurai Shodown next to the crowded Marvel vs. Capcom. Sadly after hours of giving the finger to not having arthritis, the machine randomly rebooted entirely. Those 45 coins will be missed.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 7, 2018)

Been playing a lot of Age of Empires II recently.


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 7, 2018)

Momster Hunter World : >


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 8, 2018)

Earlier today, did a quick expedition in MH4U because Gore Magala (G-rank) was available.  Chameleos Insect Glaive (poison) + Dragon-type Kinsect, we finished it off in about ten minutes.  Not bad!  But we still need more materials before we can finish the G-rank Gore armor set ... (we did unlock another Gore Magala Guild Quest, though!)


----------



## Zulus (Feb 9, 2018)

Mount and blade: Warband. A few more castles left and I would have conquered Calradia!


----------



## Goldenqilin (Feb 11, 2018)

I've been playing Paladins and Siralim 2 lately. I'm deciding what RPG I should play next.


----------



## CarbonCoal (Feb 11, 2018)

Monster Hunter Stories, Pokemon Ultra Sun, and Yo-kai Watch Psychic Spectors.


----------



## Katergaris (Feb 12, 2018)

Divinity 2
If you like RPG's, especially old school "styled" ones, give it a try. It's a modern rendition of old school styled RPG's with all sorts of dialogue options and fun ways to create your character. Combat is fun too, they have an environment system, so you could use a spell that drops oil on someone then light that on fire, causing a satisfying explosion. 
The co op can be a blast too if you have a buddy you wanna play with.
Highly highly recommend it!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 12, 2018)

Nioh. I bought all the DLC because I MUST have that final guardian spirit. At this rate, that could take a while...


----------



## Stealtheart (Feb 12, 2018)

On top of my random assortment of games I'm still trying to beat Super Mystery Dungeon and Heartgold.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 15, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> On top of my random assortment of games I'm still trying to beat Super Mystery Dungeon and Heartgold.


What chapter of PSMD?  Just wait until Yveltal makes his debut.


----------



## Stealtheart (Feb 15, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> What chapter of PSMD?  Just wait until Yveltal makes his debut.


I'm on the epilogue.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 16, 2018)

Ah.  Well, have fun filling out the network of quests!


----------



## Stealtheart (Feb 16, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> Ah.  Well, have fun filling out the network of quests!


the dungeons were you have to go alone are kicking my butt right now. But I loved the story. So amazing. Was really hard for me to not replace Red Rescue Team as my fav Pokémon game


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 16, 2018)

Binge-leveled Stukov from 1 to 15 in Starcraft 2 Co-op this morning.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 25, 2018)

Maybe I should put Skyrim (Switch) down for a bit...

Started up a little thing I got on Steam, by name of _Rain World_.  I don't know why people think that this game has weird jumping physics, because it doesn't.  A few hours in and I think I've finally figured out how to read the UI....


----------



## DivinePrince (Feb 25, 2018)

Currently playing Elder Scrolls Online.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Feb 25, 2018)

I’ve been playing some Destiny 2, and a little bit of Rift (so sad, it’s dying fast).


----------



## Karatine (Feb 25, 2018)

KNACK 2!!!




(edit: Redout and Minecraft hurr durr)


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 26, 2018)

Han and Horner are a hoot to play as in Starcraft Co-op, half of which being the banter that goes on between the odd couple as announcers and in co-op mode itself.


----------



## Yvvki (Feb 26, 2018)

Mabinogi and Monster Hunter World. xD


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 26, 2018)

For reasons beyond my own understanding, I'm sinking an ungodly amount of hours into Skyrim on the 360. 
There are so many things I hate about this game but I just.. keep... playing...
Blarg!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 26, 2018)

Minecraft (*gasp* I know, I know)

Though really what I'm doing is setting a rule where all structures have to be lit with lamps, and all redstone contraptions and circuits have to be powered by a furnace that is burning
 using block update detection and flip-flopping the redstone signal depending on the furnace block state. So in order to have usable shelter, I must constantly fuel a furnace. The goal beyond that is just to make everything automated to create an industrial wonderland of infinite resources.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 26, 2018)

Pac Man and Space Invaders, on the old-school Atari.. they never get tired.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 26, 2018)

_Rain World_, which I picked up on Steam some time ago but only started playing recently.

Boy, these areas are _big_.  Took me a while to figure out how to go through those gates that separate areas, but now I'm in the area known as the "Industrial Complex".  At one point, the following epic escape happens:


Spoiler



Okay, so I'm exploring high up in the area and I see these red flower things in the distance.  I throw my spear at one and it breaks open, releasing a swarm of tiny things that fly in on me and lasso me to the ground.  I don't have any other weapons in tow, I don't know if these things will outright kill me (like the fake-pole plants, which let you struggle for a bit but eventually just drag you under and you're dead) or if I can break out.  But after about 15 seconds of struggling one of the game's infamous "vultures" flies into the scene. CRAP.  At right about this time  most of the things tying me down finally start to break and I'm able to scramble out of the way to the nearest exit tunnel ASAP, despite still having two or three of those things stuck to me and trying to tie me down.


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 26, 2018)

Psychonauts! Somehow I have never played this before so I'm like 12-13 years late but hOLY shit I am absolutely in love. What do I do with my life when I beat it? The world may never know.


----------



## Gee_Anson (Feb 27, 2018)

I just got into Elite Dangerous~
I'm trying to take it easy and RP as myself in the setting, so if any fellow noobs want some company, I'd be happy to tag along~


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 27, 2018)

I bounce between Alien Isolation and AVP 2010 for the PC. Always has been my favorite game series plus I dont ever have time to get into anything else


----------



## Scales42 (Feb 27, 2018)

VapingFox said:


> I bounce between Alien Isolation and AVP 2010 for the PC. Always has been my favorite game series plus I dont ever have time to get into anything else



I suppose you dont like Aliens: Colonial Marines?


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 27, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> I suppose you dont like Aliens: Colonial Marines?


I do!  But the only platform I have it for is the PS3 which I am no good at using a controller lol


----------



## Scales42 (Feb 27, 2018)

VapingFox said:


> I do!  But the only platform I have it for is the PS3 which I am no good at using a controller lol



I played the PS3 copy quite a lot, but I also bought the PC version on a Steam sale. While the game does have flaws, and the multiplayer is unfortunately dead, Iam too much of an alien fan to not like it atleast a bit.


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 27, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> I played the PS3 copy quite a lot, but I also bought the PC version on a Steam sale. While the game does have flaws, and the multiplayer is unfortunately dead, Iam too much of an alien fan to not like it atleast a bit.


I'd love to try it out for the PC It would probably be my new favorite once I buy it.
After I saw the Covenant movie I had to binge play them for about 4 nights in a row of course


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 27, 2018)

Also, Doom 3 BFG Edition is an old one I couldn't possibly tear myself away from. 
Still have the original Doom and Doom2: Hell on Earth running on my Windows 98 machine


----------



## Scales42 (Feb 27, 2018)

VapingFox said:


> Also, Doom 3 BFG Edition is an old one I couldn't possibly tear myself away from.
> Still have the original Doom and Doom2: Hell on Earth running on my Windows 98 machine



classic







The Bethesda remake was good too. One of the few games that I got on release


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Feb 27, 2018)

been playin lots of the witcher 3 and diablo 3


----------



## Sagt (Mar 1, 2018)

Town of Salem

While the graphics aren't exactly great (read: they're horrendous), it's still a very fun game.

The gameplay is based on Werewolves, the board game, but Town of Salem has different roles and it's online.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 1, 2018)

Not much at the moment but I'm sorta casually playing Don't Starve once in awhile. Like I finally got Maxwell, but my game glitched out and I wasn't able to get Wes. So I have to go BACK and get Wes and I am a little like "no."


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 2, 2018)

Had a fun Zinogre hunt in MH4U earlier today.  I went after him to acquire some G-rank materials to get closer to finishing his armor set...

My best Thunder Resistance is from high-rank Zinogre armor, ergo I take massive damage for any mistakes.

I'm bringing along my max-upgraded Chameleos Insect Glaive (+ dragon Kinsect), but am otherwise only competent with this weapon.

Fun hunt, though.  I got a suspicion early on this guy was big...

We bombed him using the supply Pitfall Trap, stalled him for a moment with a Shock Trap (even though it finished charging him up in the process), got carted twice but the subquest ("slay 5 Slagtoth") is super easy which meant that after the 2nd cart I could just have turned in the subquest and claim rewards for wounds on Zinogre, but I thought I saw the big guy limping so we headed back for a final, cautious brawl.  Yes he WAS limping and we trapped him at the lair.

We got him!  Turns out he was gold-crown large (beating the silver-crown size on record), plus we received enough materials to fashion two more pieces of his G-rank armor (I was only expecting enough to make one) AND a Skyemerald (G-rank rare drop).  Not bad!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 2, 2018)

Cross-posting from another thread.


ChapterAquila92 said:


> Second game in Stellaris 2.0 with all expansions. The Slann Empire (militant, materialist, authoritarian) is venturing forth to survey potential new claims, and one of my scientists has the urge to boop the snoot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2018)

Mostly Factorio, although heavily modded  I also do play PlanetSide 2 every now and then and some Stardew Valley in between


----------



## LeonOnyx (Mar 2, 2018)

I’ve been sinking a lot of time into Monster Hunter World on PS4. (always looking for new people to play with) It’s the first monster hunter I’ve delved into, and is a blast to go around the vast beautiful land sacpes, and fight breathtakingly designed monsters each one a different challenge in a way. I’ve also been playing PUBG and I’m sure everyone is doing that.


----------



## light tear drop (Mar 7, 2018)

Devil may cry 4 the bloody palace


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 7, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Monster Hunter Generations
> 
> 10 hours in game and I’m still in tutorial.


Yeah, Generations starts up very slowly (even slower than 4 Ultimate), mostly because it doesn't actually have a story .  It's basically just "welcome to Bherna Village!  We have monster problems -- specifically, they're YOUR problem.  Have fun!"

Last I played Gen I was at the final boss.  My prowler currently lasts about 30 minutes against it....


----------



## Remy (Mar 7, 2018)

Currently picking at the console version of Stardew Valley!


----------



## EapingEagle (Mar 7, 2018)

Monster Hunter World and Dead By Daylight


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 7, 2018)

just got darkest dungeon EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Dongding (Mar 7, 2018)

Still Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition on Mobile. Gangster AF.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 7, 2018)

Made some more progress in _Rain World_, if by progress you mean "mapped out more areas but still have very little clue how things work around here."

Made it to the area known as the 'Shaded Citadel' -- and, wow, does this place start getting dark when you go underground.  And there are spiders.  Fortuitously, I noticed they are afraid of bright lights, and was lucky enough to snatch a brightly glowing gem off a wandering creature (which I otherwise don't know whether to fear it).  Made it very far across the area but, unfortunately, died about one screen away from the next checkpoint (and boy were there a lot of spiders scuttling about in the dark).  I did, however, unlock an ability to fast travel so I warped back to the Outskirts and headed into a different area, which turns out to be the 'Drainage System'.  I made it to one checkpoint (after unfortunately falling victim to one of those pole-mimicking plants, which was RIGHT next to the checkpoint room too), then continued exploring and found another (which, again, needed two attempts to actually reach).  I keep forgetting about the pounce-jump maneuver.  Oh, and I discovered that there are fish that apparently like to eat you, and it's also possible to drown (not that this should be a surprise in general).  Now if I can figure out how to fast-travel out of here, perhaps...

But then again, fast travel IS a mechanic that sort of weakens the overall immersion, and game experiences generally feel more cohesive without it.


----------



## ResidentEvilfan (Mar 8, 2018)

Been playing some Bloodborne and Rainbow Six Siege Outbreak lately. Outbreak mode is pretty cool, but can be a pain. And Bloodborne... I have a stronger love/hate relationship with it more than I do Dead by Daylight. But when it's being a piece of cake, it's good.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 11, 2018)

DOOM3 was fantastic. It felt like a spiritual successor to the originals at the time. I don't know why people hated it so much when practically the only difference was the survival horror aspect.

That being said DOOM 2016 fucking nailed it to the wall, if not just making it a little bit arcadey.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 11, 2018)

Dongding said:


> ...when practically the only difference was the survival horror aspect.


I believe that WAS what people didn't like about it.  After all, DOOM 1 & 2 (and DOOM 2016) were fast-paced, over-the-top first-person shooters.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 11, 2018)

I still liked it <3


----------



## autumnlynx (Mar 12, 2018)

Recently I've been playing Tomb Raider Anniversary. Haven't played the first one in a long time so I wanted to play it again.


----------



## Scales42 (Mar 12, 2018)

Dino_Nerd said:


> HOLYSHIT this mod is awesome! Can't stop playing it. Also got approval from the original developer to assist with debugging and have corrected almost everything, the last couple of little things are just little janitorial things that irritate me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is awesome!


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 12, 2018)

Made it out of the Shaded Citadel in Rain World and am now in the Shoreline area, which has too much water.  And even bigger things in said water than just swarms of leeches (some of which are now blue instead of red, and definitely stronger).


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Mar 13, 2018)

I just found Dust: An Elysian Tail. It has a pretty satisfying combat system, an enticing plot, and some fantastic artwork. Plus, the characters are anthropomorphic.


----------



## Vaulren (Mar 15, 2018)

Monster hunter worlds is just amazing, all of the monsters feel as if they have their own personality's, which makes the game so much more in-depth, of course they all act differently because they are different from one another (species) but say for example a bazelgeuse can be a total d*ck and try to interfere with your hunts for sh*ts and giggles while a Tobi kadachi will walk past you giving you with an acknowledging non aggressive glance and stroll on by, just how people would do real life, all he's missing is the, "sup?" and a nodding gesture to go with it and you'd think he's more than just a feral beast.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 15, 2018)

Um. Fallout 3. But I’m not getting anywhere. I’m killing everyone. >;]


----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Mar 15, 2018)

Playing Bloodborne seeing as it was free on PS4 this month and enjoying it more that the souls games.


----------



## ellaerna (Mar 15, 2018)

Umbra Vulpes said:


> Playing Bloodborne seeing as it was free on PS4 this month and enjoying it more that the souls games.


bloodborne is the best out of all the soulsborne games imo.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 15, 2018)

Vaulren said:


> Monster hunter worlds is just amazing, all of the monsters feel as if they have their own personality's, which makes the game so much more in-depth, of course they all act differently because they are different from one another (species) but say for example a bazelgeuse can be a total d*ck and try to interfere with your hunts for sh*ts and giggles while a Tobi kadachi will walk past you giving you with an acknowledging non aggressive glance and stroll on by, just how people would do real life, all he's missing is the, "sup?" and a nodding gesture to go with it and you'd think he's more than just a feral beast.


Yes, I have heard that large monsters don't automatically aggro on hunters anymore.  Oh, and apparently Deviljho is releasing next week in a major update (it even has a turf-war animation vs. Bazelgeuse).


----------



## Vaulren (Mar 16, 2018)

Yeah, just saw that actually I find it funny how he's swinging around great Jargas like a bat just to hit you


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 16, 2018)

Yeah, I saw some coverage of their Japan livestream press release.  I noticed that the Jagras suffered like 500 damage every time Deviljho swung it around ... makes you sorry for the poor thing.

I do like the minor changes they noted (cool to see English subtitles provided in the slides):
- Immune to knockback after completing quest objective (stops those jerks trying to prevent you carving the monster for materials)
- Adjustments to almost all weapons across the board (e.g. Great Sword gets damage buffs to charge attacks 1 and 2 so people will actually USE THEM instead of just canceling into a charge 3 attack, or JCharge Blade Impact phials tweaked to favor non-Ultra Discharge attacks so people will actually USE the rest of the weapon's moveset)


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 18, 2018)

Been putting time into Diablo III lately. Never played it before and I've been wanting to play it for years now. I am enjoying it a lot but I feel it's too easy.


----------



## ItsFleco (Mar 20, 2018)

I've put tons of time into Super Smash Bros Melee. It's such a satisfying game to play and it's a huge plus that lots of my friends are interested in it too. Also, my steam username is Neapolitan (profile picture is an animated dog) if anyone wants to add me!


----------



## Dragon Kuro (Mar 20, 2018)

Have a couple of games going at the moment:

Final Fantasy XIV: Used to play this game all the time during A Realm Reborn, but have gone really casual during Stormblood.  Still hop on every day though to do some daily activities and possibly pay a visit to some of the beast tribes.

Xenoblade Chonicles 2: I've already completed this game twice.  Once normally and again on New Game+.  Been working on maxing out all the characters and figuring out which ones are my favorites before taking on some of the superbosses.  Not the biggest fan of the gacha system they added to the game, but thankfully there are no micro-transactions.  Overall though, I've been really enjoying this game.

Once I'm done with Xenoblade Chronicles 2, I'll be starting Nier: Automata.



SkyboundTerror said:


> Been putting time into Diablo III lately. Never played it before and I've been wanting to play it for years now. I am enjoying it a lot but I feel it's too easy.



What difficulty are you playing on?  It's been awhile since I played Diablo III, so I don't even remember if the higher difficulties are available right away.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 21, 2018)

Dragon Kuro said:


> What difficulty are you playing on?  It's been awhile since I played Diablo III, so I don't even remember if the higher difficulties are available right away.



Currently on Expert. You unlock difficulty the more you level up. Even then, I still feel it's too easy at the moment, but there seems to be a fair amount of difficulty scaling the more you play, which is nice.


----------



## Dragon Kuro (Mar 21, 2018)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Currently on Expert. You unlock difficulty the more you level up. Even then, I still feel it's too easy at the moment, but there seems to be a fair amount of difficulty scaling the more you play, which is nice.



Ah ok.  Think when I first played, you were forced to complete the game on normal to unlock higher difficulties.  Sounds like you still have the Torment difficulties to unlock still.  Hopefully those provide more of a challenge for you.


----------



## SharkyCaleb (Mar 21, 2018)

Finally gotten around to playing Mass Effect: Andromeda. 

Looks like my patience has paid off, it's been patched up real nice!


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 23, 2018)

Demon's Souls and A Legend a Zelda a Link to the past. 

Which should be indicative of my view on the heaps of garbage hey call games these days.


----------



## Aibiki (Mar 23, 2018)

FFXIV: Been doing pretty much nothing but farming for the gear upgrades in Eureka. I just have my weapon to max out for now(on WHM). Then I get to start the rest of the classes. 

I finally started playing Ratchet and Clank since it was a freebie on PSN.

Monster Hunter World: Picklejho finally got added, and that was a pretty fun fight for not having been good at fighting him in the last MH game I played. :3

Binding of Isaac AB+ (PS4): I've just about unlocked the Polaroid, but I'm still no where near having the whole set of floors available (compared to my Steam version)


----------



## Sagt (Mar 24, 2018)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Spirit of Justice

Not the type of game I'd usually play, but I've been really enjoying it.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Rune Factory Tides of Destiny, it's pretty relaxin'


----------



## Llamapie (Mar 25, 2018)

My go-to for some time now has been Fallout 4. I really want to try playing Fallout New Vegas, but it's not compatible with my computer unfortunately


----------



## katalistik (Mar 25, 2018)

Warframe, Rainbow Six Siege, a few runs on Rust, not much.


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 25, 2018)

Fallout 4,binding of Isaac afterbirth,cod infinite warfare!!!(I know it sucks but sometimes it can be fun).


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 29, 2018)

Persona 4. I just started playing it, even though I kinda watched a play through of it up until Kanji joined the party. I'm in Yukiko's Castle right now.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Mar 31, 2018)

I've been playing Horizon: Zero Dawn, recently finished The City of the Sun and The Field of the Fallen.

Hoping to complete the story by Tuesday night, I took today off so I have four days to make this happen !


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 31, 2018)

I got a free copy of Car Mechanic Simulator 2015 on steam. I tried it - interface and controls are rather clunky for my taste but it seems interesting. Overall, it seems pretty good for a simulator.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 2, 2018)

Various grinds in MH4U.  It's too bad Miiverse is over, because I could've snagged some nice screenshots.

We finally got enough G-rank Gore Magala materials to finish the Gore X armor set, except we used up its rarest material (a Mantle) upgrading our Shagaru insect glaive.  We've also banged heads with G-rank Teostra (solo) quite a few times by now, most of them ending in record KOs (in some cases, literally within 60 seconds).  We have beaten the subquest twice so far, but damn is this cat aggressive.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 3, 2018)

I've picked Stardew Valley up again and it is taking over my life.


----------



## crociq (Apr 4, 2018)

Guild Wars 2, mostly. Some Overwatch. I reeeeeeeally need to finish Hand of Fate 2 and NieR: Automata, still...


----------



## Sealab (Apr 5, 2018)

R6 Siege and Squad mostly. I've had to uninstall Squad just so I could take break.


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

Just finished Divinity: Original Sin 2

About to give Shiness: The Lightning Kingdom a shot.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 14, 2018)

Diablo 2 cause damn its addicting, fun.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Diablo 2 cause damn its addicting, fun.


Loot grinds that encourage playing the base game are always as fun as how much you enjoy the base game.

Which is one reason I still play MH4U.  Actual progress is difficult (since I am in G-rank by now), but it's fun to work on side tasks like crafting new armor sets and upgrading weapons.


----------



## Hairy Harry (Apr 15, 2018)

Race 07, won it on Steamgifts a whopping 6 years ago and never touched the thing. It utterly hates Windows 10, yay


----------



## rd924 (Apr 15, 2018)

Been playing COD: WW2 a lot recently. But sometimes I’ll play Rocket League.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2018)

Speaking of MH4U, I'm currently getting blown up by that frenzied Brachydios in G-rank.  Over and over and over again.

... Fortunately, the subquest is easy so after the 2nd knockout I can just throw in the towel and leave for home.  I at least get rewards for any broken parts...


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 16, 2018)

Playing Fallout 4 through again, this time installed mods and just taking my time.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> Speaking of MH4U, I'm currently getting blown up by that frenzied Brachydios in G-rank.  Over and over and over again.
> 
> ... Fortunately, the subquest is easy so after the 2nd knockout I can just throw in the towel and leave for home.  I at least get rewards for any broken parts...


Play MHgen with me!


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Play MHgen with me!


Last I played, I was stuck on the final boss (Nakarkos).  Did I mention I play Prowler a lot?


Spoiler



Keep in mind, my Prowler cat totally OWNED highrank Seregios, Shagaru, AND the Fated Four just to unlock Nakarkos.  Final day of Miiverse, too.



Anyway, latest grind in MH4U we hunted a G-rank Brachydios for materials.  (Subquest: cut the tail.)  We took it pretty cautious and did get the tail (nearly got carted trying to carve it, however), then put some pretty big hurt on the monster.  THEN a frenzied Stygian Zinogre decides to show up (the last Stygian Brachy combo was a major nightmare to complete, and it wasn't even Frenzied), so I dung the Brachydios out of there (I was actually aiming for Stygian, but whatever) and we continue fighting in another room for awhile.  Brachy limps off right as Stygian walks in, but I'm able to chase it down for the capture.  Got a few Brachy Gems out of it, plus the G-rank tail material so I can upgrade my Brachy insect glaive (though I've hit the next cap until I can face a Raging Brachydios).


----------



## Luda (Apr 22, 2018)

I play different genre of games like Sims, Half Life, GTA and Countr strike but my favorite one is Assassins Creed, and love first 3 parts.  I moved from Europe to Australia and have to study a lot, to get back on track because the system of education is slightly different, parents even got tutors for me so now they do not allow me to play much, unfortunately.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 27, 2018)

Silver Grapple. Retro game where your only major tool is a grappling hook and you have to escape a large lab after a huge accident.




Also, Aquaria. A metroidvania where you play as a mermaid who can change forms and stuff with magic songs. She goes on an adventure to explore and discover more about the world around her and what her role is in it.




A bit of an old game from somewhere around 2007. Yikes.
Cuphead, but I think you know what that is.
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic Single Player. AKA sir deathboot kicksalot in the land of conveniently placed spike racks! Pretty much a game where not only do you use the environment against enemies and to your advantage, but you can also change what skills you have that you level up.
Streets of Rogue. Even though I've unlocked everything I keep playing it because it's fun as hell.




I like to play as a few different classes in that game. Ninja or Hacker for a rogue class, Wrestler, Soldier or Werewolf for warrior class, and Scientist or Comedian if I just wanna play some weird class. While I always play it single player, I'd love to have the opportunity to play it multiplayer sometime. Seems like it'd be crazy fun.


----------



## Konpeitobread (Apr 28, 2018)

Currently moving between Pokémon Sun, Ocarina of Time and Monster Hunter Stories :0


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 29, 2018)

Overwatch and halo 5


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 29, 2018)

I've just recently picked up "Swords of Ditto"

The music and art-style are excellent, and the game has a pretty good combat system to boot.  I'm also a huge sucker for rogue-likes :3


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 29, 2018)

"The Darkest Dungeon" for the Switch.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Apr 29, 2018)

Batman Arham Knight on PC, Ori and the Blind Forest, and Nier Automata


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Meowly555 (Apr 30, 2018)

Fortnite!!!!!


----------



## Whimsycal (Apr 30, 2018)

Been playing Valkyria Chronicles on the PC and FFX


----------



## Dreamline (May 1, 2018)

Mostly Monstet Hunter: World.

Trying to farm my last glimstone from Kulve before the event disappears. <_<


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 1, 2018)

League of Legends and it'd be more accurate  to say that I'm crying instead of playing it.


----------



## Sarachaga (May 2, 2018)

Master of Orion 2 atm. It's quite addictive tbh.


----------



## dogryme6 (May 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> League of Legends and *it'd be more accurate  to say that I'm crying instead of playing it.*


Um... Why?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 2, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> Um... Why?



9 losses in a row...


----------



## dogryme6 (May 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> 9 losses in a row...


Hot damn. I'm sorry for you!


----------



## thvnvtxs (May 10, 2018)

Usually a lot of elder scrolls online, but have been playing tons of frostpunk lately since my bf got it for me.


----------



## redfox_81 (May 12, 2018)

Currently slogging my way through _Bloodborne, _which I’m digging a lot. I’m a big fan of the Souls series of games so I’m used to the love/hate relationship that comes with them!


----------



## Whimsycal (May 12, 2018)

I been playing Pit People, is from the guys of The Behemoth, Will Stamper totally rocks his role as a power-hungry narrator


----------



## Lexiand (May 12, 2018)

still osu! because I have nothing to do


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

thvnvtxs said:


> Usually a lot of elder scrolls online, but have been playing tons of frostpunk lately since my bf got it for me.




Is ESO still relevant in 2018? Started when it was new, could never get into it. I kind of want to try again  




I jump between WOW and Runescape for the past 10 years lol. Currently excited for Battle for Azeroth to come out. Until it comes out that is, and Blizzard changes  too many things as usual. *sigh*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 12, 2018)

I'm a die hard Borderlands fan. I play them every morning.


----------



## thvnvtxs (May 14, 2018)

Izar said:


> Is ESO still relevant in 2018? Started when it was new, could never get into it. I kind of want to try again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how it was before, just got into it a few months ago so can't really compare. I dig it personally, but if you didn't like Skyrim it probably wouldn't be your cup of tea.


----------



## Izar (May 14, 2018)

thvnvtxs said:


> I don't know how it was before, just got into it a few months ago so can't really compare. I dig it personally, but if you didn't like Skyrim it probably wouldn't be your cup of tea.




I liked Skyrim  people say they’re quite different though one being an mmo and such. I may have to start back up again though!


----------



## LadyNovaKane (May 14, 2018)

Guild wars 2 and Overwatch on the pc :3


----------



## thvnvtxs (May 14, 2018)

Izar said:


> I liked Skyrim  people say they’re quite different though one being an mmo and such. I may have to start back up again though!


I'm not much into MMOs generally, but my boyfriend got it at the same time as me so we played a fuckton together and that definitely made it more fun. If you're playing alone it's very similar to Skyrim just with other people running around and there are a ton more quests (but smaller storylines). Besides playing with my bf I haven't much gotten into the other MMO aspects like guilds and group areas tbh so can't say much about those, but if you liked Skyrim I'd say it's worth at least checking out.


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (May 16, 2018)

Augmented Husky said:


> Batman Arham Knight on PC, Ori and the Blind Forest, and Nier Automata



2Paw bought Arkham Knight with uber DLC on Steam on Sunday! I got Arkham Origins as a freebie when I got my current rig, and was thoroughly impressed with it.



Izar said:


> I liked Skyrim  people say they’re quite different though one being an mmo and such. I may have to start back up again though!



I'm looking forward to ESO's Summerset DLC activation this coming Monday (the 21st), as I got myself the Digital Collector's Upgrade pre-order a month or so ago. If I can say so, you can whip yourself up a Khajiit character in Elder Scrolls Online that looks like pretty much any variety of catperson you can think of. ^_^

-2Paw.


----------



## Drayk (May 16, 2018)

I feel like as of late I've been really stuck on playing Vermintide 2. 

Also periodically playing Eve Online and mining.


----------



## Denji (May 16, 2018)

Osu! I've managed to get 500pp by now so I'm pretty proud of that 
I've also picked up Darkest Dungeon, seems like a cool game I'll play periodically because it's too stressful for me to play in long sessions!
Also League of Legends with friends.


----------



## thvnvtxs (May 16, 2018)

Twopaw Tarnished-Silver said:


> 2Paw bought Arkham Knight with uber DLC on Steam on Sunday! I got Arkham Origins as a freebie when I got my current rig, and was thoroughly impressed with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heck yeah can't wait to play the summerset DLC. I checked out the beta a bit but I don't like running around doing stuff and getting reset after so mostly decided to wait and see.


----------



## SolBdg (May 16, 2018)

Xenoblade 2 and Warframe on Ps4


----------



## Piratefoxbox (May 17, 2018)

Oh man
I just finished god of war
so much funnn
the game isnt perfect
more so the combat system is pretty boring
but the whole stories and side missions are so much fun and the awkward relationship between Kratos and his BoYyYy is so adorable.
the ending made me want MOARRRR


----------



## StolenMadWolf (May 19, 2018)

Been recently playing BattleTech alot, but also MWO and Stories: Paths of Destiny and Omensight recently for an indie fix.


----------



## PolarizedBear (May 19, 2018)

Hyrule Warriors Definitive and Resident Evil Revelations' Raid  Mode <3


----------



## Stratelier (May 19, 2018)

Doing various grinds in MH Generations, mostly in Prowler mode.  Our last attempt at the final boss Nakarkos went rather well, actually -- we came maybe 30 seconds short of timing out instead of being defeated.  (Yes, you gotta be somewhat crazy to challenge a 10,000-HP elder dragon with just three cats, but I do believe it's doable!  Just need to "get good.")

Meanwhile, the same cat can easily take down the average single monster in about 20 minutes.  We hunted a few (high-rank) Kirins for Novacrystals (needed to upgrade that Shagaru insect glaive), and also took on a Hyper Kecha Wacha which was more fun than it had any right to be (plus, hitting the Hyper parts of a monster fills the Prowler gauge super fast -- like MHXX-fast, which is part of what made it so fun).


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Jul 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I'm a die hard Borderlands fan. I play them every morning.



And after you're done, barbecued Skag bacon and Rakk eggs for breakfast?  I finally filled in my DLC for Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel a couple of months ago, and I've got both GOTYs for BL1 and 2, and I've been having a blast on my second Borderlands 1 playthrough. 'The Zombie Island Of Dr. Ned' (BL1 DLC) is one of the most replayable add-ons I've ever come across for a game; love it thoroughly.

As for new games in my Steam library: I finally gave in and got myself the whole Egosoft X3 (Reunion, Albion, Rebirth, Terran War, etc.) Collection in Steam today. I still have the USB uber joystick my brother gave me a few years back, and I plan to have a fair bit of fun. Also got myself Torment: Tides Of Numenera, and the big huge Neverwinter Nights: Enhanced Edition package.

-2Paw.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jul 16, 2018)

Sometime ago i played (finally) Unreal because it for free on steam and it was time well spend....so well that i actually get through it 2nd time on "Hard" and damn it was fun. From newer games i've been able to finally experience Quake Champions and its a damn good game, but it have one serious issue: a really wonky net code.


----------



## Alyssa.the.fox (Jul 16, 2018)

Mainly destiny and destiny 2, even though there is nothing to do until the next expansion comes out


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 16, 2018)

Dead by Daylight~


----------



## Marcl (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm going to shame myself. I don't have time for video games right now, so... Threes is my current thing.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 16, 2018)

Fallout 4. I haven't bothered much with the main quest line (Preston and co. are still in Concord), and outside of the Automatron DLC I've focused more on exploring and building up the first few settlements.

Thus far, I've got a decent hub of activity going on at the Red Rocket just outside of Sanctuary Hills, and Sanctuary is just starting to receive newcomers as well. As soon as I get more concrete, wood, and glass, I'm continuing work on the settlement-to-be at the Starlight Drive-In.

Also, enjoy Jezebel having pathfinding issues as she tries to bulldoze a shed.


----------



## Lopaw (Jul 17, 2018)

Currently playing descent and breath of the wild. Will have to make time for xenoblade 2 at some point.


----------



## FrankieFlora (Jul 18, 2018)

Throne of Lies if that counts


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

Started playing Project Zomboid. It's essentially poor man's DayZ if you have a crappy computer but want to play DayZ badly.

Frig it's so much fun.


----------



## katalistik (Jul 19, 2018)

Been playing Overwatch for two weeks, its fun, it used to be more toxic back a few years ago but now its actually chill. Fun to play with friends.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 19, 2018)

katalistik said:


> Been playing Overwatch for two weeks, its fun, it used to be more toxic back a few years ago but now its actually chill. Fun to play with friends.


I wonder if the advent of Fortnite had a hand in that....


----------



## Eli Wintershade (Jul 20, 2018)

Sonic Mania Plus: Encore 

Great addon so far.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2018)

Right now I'm playing fallout 4, assassin's creed origins, gems of war, and occasionally sea of thieves. Kinda dropped out of overwatch and fortnite, but do go back to them from time to time.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 20, 2018)

www.addictinggames.com: Hide the Fart


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 21, 2018)

Unfortunately, my graphics card (a GTX 770 I've had for nearly four years) is nearing the end of its life, evidenced by the fact it screen-freezes after a few minutes of anything remotely intensive.  I was lucky enough to get through Metro 2033 Redux recently, but anything more than that can screen-freeze without warning.  (And the game still goes on - I can tell from the sound.)

Until I upgrade (which is in the next few weeks - I'm not waiting for 1180s to come out), I'm basically stuck with things like The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, though I'm thinking of picking up the Descent series as that shouldn't be so old as to leave my card in crippling pain.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 21, 2018)

Oblivion... I'm derping my way through it.











*I LOVE COLLECTING HERBS.




*
I like to make potions and give them stupid names.


----------



## BlueGrrr (Jul 22, 2018)

Fallout 4 (ps4). Just tweaking my raider outposts now I've finished getting my settlements up to speed and turned them vassals.
I can't think of anything more satisfying than telling Preston I'd bury him if he crossed me..... yet he still tries to send me off to sort out settlements ¬¬

Preston: "You evil monster! whatever blah blah blah, I'll never forgive you Waaaa! Waaaaa!....
....by the way there's another settlement that needs your help...General..."

*new soon-to-be raider outpost/Vassal appears on my pip-boy map*

Me: >>


----------



## Pandingus (Jul 25, 2018)

Destiny and Digimon: Cyber Sleuth are my major games of choice right neow.


----------



## mshy (Jul 28, 2018)

It may seem old, but I am playing Fallout 3 goty edition on PS3.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 28, 2018)

Borderlands 2 on my Xbox 360


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 28, 2018)

minecraft because i can
I like modding the game


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 28, 2018)

Chad Metriod Prime 2 vs Virgin other games


----------



## David Drake (Jul 29, 2018)

Mostly Heroes of the Storm but I've been getting back into Skylanders recently.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 3, 2018)

Dark Souls, Nier:Automata, Zelda: BotW, Europa Unviersalis IV and Doom II, all very slowly save for the last one.


----------



## RadioactiveHusky (Aug 6, 2018)

Stella Deus - The Gate of Eternity for PS2 :3


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 10, 2018)

My graphics card finally came in, so I wound up not touching Descent just yet.

Instead, I'm going with The Evil Within 2.  Right in with Nightmare mode given that I wasn't always deficient on resources when I played the first game.


----------



## Whimsycal (Aug 10, 2018)

Been playimg Bioshock for the fun of it


----------



## Flumpor (Aug 13, 2018)

I am currently hunting some Monsters all around the World. 
Sure I already have played the game on PS4 earlier this year, but after a month I sold it again for 40€ so I can buy it again when it comes out on PC and play with all my friends 

Btw. did any of you play Omensight? It seems interesting and I might take a look at it afterwards.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

Waiting for fh4 at the moment


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 13, 2018)

Borderlands 2


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 13, 2018)

Far Cry 5, Left 4 Dead 2, and hopefully Rainbow 6 Siege in the future.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 13, 2018)

Kingdom come: Deliverance, Company of Heroes, Stronghold: Crusader and occasionally aoe 3


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 13, 2018)

So slight correction: I shifted gears away from The Evil Within 2 for the moment to focus on Joe Dever's Lone Wolf.  Yeah, the video game adaptation, or more precisely the PC remaster.  I actually HAD been playing through the books on the side (and I frankly admit to cheating in said books because the author overcompensated for having the Sommerswerd starting in Book 9) but I prefer the videogame more, because it doesn't leave combat solely to random chance.

I'll go for the rest of the achievements later on, but it's worth noting a few things about that game:
-Heal as much as possible before EVERY fight.  Even in Normal mode the fights are tough enough to warrant it.
-Stick to one weapon type for the whole game - I was late mastering the sword because I tried axe and mace.
-I HATE THE CUBE PUZZLES!
-I dread the Vordaks in later playthroughs because I probably won't have Mindblast/Mindshield next time around.  (I went with that, Healing, Sixth Sense and Weaponskill on my first play.)

So now, my focus will be split between The Evil Within 2 and Wolfenstein: The New Order (which I couldn't play until now because it still stuttered on my older graphics card, which I find unacceptable for an FPS).


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 13, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Far Cry 5, Left 4 Dead 2, and hopefully Rainbow 6 Siege in the future.


Left 4 Dead 2 is amazing! So is Rainbow Six: Siege.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 13, 2018)

Playing paladins~ of course haha


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 13, 2018)

I play Rainbow 6, Smite, Warframe, Fallout 4, The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim, and recently Dead by Daylight all on PS4.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 13, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> Left 4 Dead 2 is amazing! So is Rainbow Six: Siege.


I got Rainbow Six: Siege earlier today, it's taking ages to download updates, etc.
I'm sure I'll like it, though.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 14, 2018)

In MH Generations ... oddly, the Lv.2 Deadeye Yian Garuga quest felt super easy.  We picked a good weapon, everything seemed to go right and WAIT what do you mean we were supposed to capture it alive? ... Okay, we're trying that again, and no mistakes this time.

Yeah, maybe a few minor tactical errors here and there but we did capture the thing without much trouble.


----------



## Delta Draconis (Aug 14, 2018)

Heroes of the Storm, Dark Souls 2-3, Nioh (samurai Dark Souls lol), Kerbal Space Program, Children of a Dead Earth, Surviving Mars, Overwatch, Magica 2, Skyrim.

And many other, but these are what I recently played and like.


----------



## Reiv (Aug 14, 2018)

Should I list it?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 14, 2018)

Basically just Monster Hunter: World at this point. I want my damn Damage+ build for my Heavy Bowgun. :V


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2018)

Just finished blood borne a couple weeks back and began playing octopath travlerer since its release.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 17, 2018)

So many many hours of Hearts of Iron Kaiserreich.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2018)

No Man's Sky on PS4. I stranded myself on my second planet -_-


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

The game of all games! Gothic 2: Night of Raven


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 17, 2018)

MH Generations Ultimate demo.  Mostly just playing around with the Great Maccao and trying to pay attention to just what is different from MH Generations by itself (which I still have to face certain Deviants and Elder Dragons in before I can say I've "seen everything").


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2018)

Yet another switch of gears, mainly because I'm waiting on one last part for my computer...

I went back and played something I hadn't played in years - Earthbound.  I'm up to the Lost Underworld portion of the game - no I didn't get that far all in a week, this has been going on for a while but mostly only when on the exercise bike.  The thing this time is I tried going after some of the 1/128 items that had eluded me ever since I was a kid... emphasis on 'tried' because while I finally got the Sword of Kings after so long, I've given up on ever getting the Broken Antenna, the Star Pendant, and the Magic Fry Pan.  I was gaining too many levels for any of them to be worth my time (yes, I know how good the Star Pendant is - no I still don't think it's worth it).


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

Trying to finish up my legendary gear in D2 (PS4) if anyone wants to team up


----------



## Rayd (Aug 22, 2018)

Hearthstone has been taking a backseat this month for Dead By Daylight, I've recently hit rank 1 survivor and am now working on getting rank 1 killer (which would be a first for me.)

I've also been playing through various Gamecube games from my childhood on the side, namely Yugioh: The Falsebound Kingdom, which is debatably one of my favorites, despite being publicly rated below average. (Probably because Konami made the ambitious decision to turn a card game into an RPG and it didn't sit well with people.)

Oh, There's been a bit of Mount & Blade: Warband in there, too.

Gaming this year has been kind of dry for me in the sense that I'm not really looking forward to anything coming soon, and I haven't been able to play games as much as I've been wanting to, but I've still been playing what I've mentioned here and there when I'm able.

Also, my Steam ID is "MarbleWolf", If anyone wants to bug me on there.


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 22, 2018)

Devil survivor 2 for nintendo ds. I played the first one a few years ago and it was enjoyable, this one is kinda weird but eh, it's just to pass time on public transport anyway


----------



## magetea (Aug 22, 2018)

Currently, I’ve been in a final fantasy kick so I’ve been bouncing from ffxiv to ffix. And occasionally Spyro.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 22, 2018)

Call of Duty : Black Ops


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 22, 2018)

Just saw the trailer for Lis2, It seems like a good game!


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 24, 2018)

and osu!, but like that's it


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 24, 2018)

Dead by Daylight, Warframe, and Smite on PS4. A lot of those three.


----------



## Axle_wolf (Sep 9, 2018)

Forza horizon 3


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 9, 2018)

Spider-Man


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 9, 2018)

SCUM

A friend bought it for me and this game is absolutely awesome!

Especially when you can get a diarrohea if you will eat not the way you should


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 9, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> SCUM
> 
> A friend bought it for me and this game is absolutely awesome!
> 
> Especially when you can get a diarrohea if you will eat not the way you should


I mean, you can do that in real life, so what's the point..


----------



## Valaska (Sep 9, 2018)

Warframe, Monster Hunter World (waiting for a replacement MOBO RMA so I can plop my R5 2600x back in, with new ram... SSD, etc), Battletech, Nier  Automata here and there too. Oh and FFXIV.

I get around I guess.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 9, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> I mean, you can do that in real life, so what's the point..


that you can do it in grat company!


----------



## katalistik (Sep 9, 2018)

Valaska said:


> Warframe



Ah I see you're a man of culture as well.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2018)

Recently started Monster Hunter Gen Ultimate for the switch.

Didnt have gen on 3ds so its a fresh start.


----------



## Zezel (Sep 11, 2018)

I started playing the English version of Dragon Quest XI

Its still fun


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 11, 2018)

Conker's bad fur day


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 12, 2018)

Right now I’m playing Star Stealing Prince. It’s an amazing indie game.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 12, 2018)

Waiting on Paradox Interactive to release the LeGuin update for Stellaris, so until then I'm leveling up Tychus in Starcraft 2 Co-op.


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 13, 2018)

Dragon Quest 11. So far it's pretty good just like the majority of the series.


----------



## bombylius (Sep 13, 2018)

At the moment mostly Tomb Raider (2013 reboot) and Crusader Kings II.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 13, 2018)

Currently i play with my... saber


----------



## linkmaster647 (Sep 23, 2018)

depends of the time i have lots of games rn im on patapon and on my way to finish my OFF lp


----------



## Juju-z (Sep 23, 2018)

Spiderman


----------



## Angelfrost72 (Sep 25, 2018)

Right now Overwatch but I think I may need to take a brake. I'm a Mercy main and it's just not fun anymore.


----------



## Hide (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm probably spending most of my time on Pillars of Eternity right now. but after that? *shrugs*


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Oct 2, 2018)

Nier: Automata and Europa Universalis IV currently


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 2, 2018)

Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


> Nier: Automata and Europa Universalis IV currently


I see you are man of coalition as well...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 2, 2018)

Only the best shooter ever made


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Oct 2, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I see you are man of coalition as well...



Oh yes


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 2, 2018)

Running Tomb Kings in _Warhammer II: Total War_.

Settra does not serve! Settra rules!


----------



## Hide (Oct 2, 2018)

Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


> Nier: Automata and Europa Universalis IV currently


I have to say Nier is a game that will stick with me for life


----------



## tinybuggy (Oct 3, 2018)

ESO while waiting for the new XCOM 2 dlc to drop ^_^


----------



## Oaker (Oct 4, 2018)

The amazing spider-man 2, surprisingly enough the story is better than the movie's. Good enough for ONE playthrough, I reaaaaally don't feel like completing it 100%...


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Paolite (Oct 4, 2018)

Monster Hunter: World. I don't have free time and only do a few hunts every week, but still a fun game. I was very impressed by this game, I didn't expect it to be so fun.


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 4, 2018)

Right now, I'm playing a game called Shadow of Destiny on the PS2 for my YouTube channel's Halloween special. It's pretty neat, so far. I'm still in the beginning. And I'm pretty hyped about Super Mario Party coming out tomorrow!


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 5, 2018)

In my recent Tomb Kings campaign in Total War: Warhammer 2, I had quite the battle with a rival Tomb King faction.


----------



## Feeka (Oct 5, 2018)

World of Warships!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 5, 2018)

Last week or so Steam had a bundle of La-Mulana and its new sequel, so I picked them up.  Yeah, impulse purchase, but I'd definitely better play the original (er, remake) before even attempting the sequel, right?

Lots of things happened, including some sequence breaking, getting stuck several times (the last of which was hard enough to need consulting a guide for things I missed).  I currently stand at 6 of 8 Guardians defeated (Baphomet is fightable, but Tiamat is still locked).  Oh, and this is in Hard Mode.


----------



## Kinare (Oct 6, 2018)

Even though I'm pretty geared now, I'm still playing MHW. Grinding for gems and augments is my excuse (though boring and annoying), along with not having much else to play until November releases some things I'm looking forward to.

I've also found a friend to start up a new 7 Days to Die world with, which is always a hard game to find folks to play with, and it's one of my most favorite games. We might also play some spoopy story games this month.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 6, 2018)

Lol, Stardew Valley-
I've started some other games but this is about as far as I've ever gotten. I'm doing a co-op game with friends too, but they're really far along. I had to go practice and get good with my own individual game, but i'm having fun with it.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 6, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Lol, Stardew Valley-
> I've started some other games but this is about as far as I've ever gotten. I'm doing a co-op game with friends too, but they're really far along. I had to go practice and get good with my own individual game, but i'm having fun with it.


I saw a   furry  mod for that game


----------



## PercyD (Oct 7, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I saw a   furry  mod for that game


I'm really critical of furry content. Some of it can be really good, but I notice that some of it can get a lot of hype and it's actually not that great-


----------



## gerryty (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm playing witcher 3 now. This is an exciting game, I can not tear myself away from it. My kids love online games Free Online Games on SkywardGames – Play Best Free Online Games!  , and you allow children to play online?


----------



## HuneyB (Oct 8, 2018)

I've been playing through Lakeview Cabin Collection to celebrate Spooky Month. It's a nice set of puzzle horror games, all paying homage to 70s-80s slashers. What I really like is that you can clearly spot what each game is referencing. Chapter 3 is clearly homaging Friday the 13th, while 4 is Texas Chainsaw and 5 is Halloween. It's just a fun time for any horror buffs.

It's also incredibly infuriating.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm playing aeero
I streamed myself playing


----------



## Badass_Spaz (Oct 8, 2018)

Mordheim: City of the Damned.

A game which never forgives. A game who will beat you and spit on you until you finally stand your ground, grab that rebar and beat it back.

Beware the City of the Dammed. Remember that one person always fighting with their lover until escalates into crashing and banging? That is the relationship Mordheim has with all who dare tread it's street! 

You'll love it, no matter how rough it gets. Lol


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 8, 2018)

Played a few games of the recent Mario Party at a friend's place. Still friends.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Oct 9, 2018)

Recently bought myself unreal tournament 2004 on steam and holy shit this game is fun....especially when you got someone to play with


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 10, 2018)

Just finished Shadow of Destiny, passively playing World of Warcraft, and the Halloween event for Overwatch just started! :3


----------



## modfox (Oct 10, 2018)

*DOOM*


----------



## Yumus (Oct 16, 2018)

Trying to 100% all of the bioshocks rn


----------



## rd924 (Oct 16, 2018)

About to play some Forza Horizon 4, such a fun game!


----------



## Beefchunk (Oct 17, 2018)

You wouldn't believe me if I told you.


----------



## catscom (Oct 18, 2018)

Continually being amazed by the detail and atmosphere of Hyper Light Drifter.  It rewards curiosity, and I like that.  So much is hidden.


----------



## ❤ circuit the dutchie ❤ (Oct 18, 2018)

Portal ._.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 19, 2018)

Beefchunk said:


> You wouldn't believe me if I told you.


That would be a strange title for a game.  But then, never count out the indies, eh?


----------



## Baalf (Oct 22, 2018)

Spyro the dragon.... Well I just beat the first one, and I found the second one for cheap at a game store and now I'm playing that. The original Spyro game is one of those games that's as good as you remember from your childhood. I don't know if the second game has aged quite as well for me, but even that one is still very fun.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 23, 2018)

Was just playing Super Monkey Ball for the GBA - solely for the bowling mini game..


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 23, 2018)

Was playing Total War: Warhammer 2 in the background last night while kitbashing together a 10-man squad of tempestus scions for my Imperial Guard army.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 25, 2018)

I started to replay Fallout: New Vegas recently, pretty good game. Gonna try out a pure explosive build with high luck and see what happens hahaha


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 26, 2018)

Actually playing Call of Duty: Black ops 4 & League of Legends… 
But waiting for the Fallout 76 release hehe


----------



## Polaris (Oct 27, 2018)

Currently playing a neat little early access coop game called 'Deep Rock Galactic'. A game where you play as a bunch dwarven space miners with your friends to dug deeper into the depths of an alien planet to mine rare minerals, while blasting away swarms of hostile alien insectoid creatures. Lots of fun with buddies joining your struggle to get out alive to collect your pay!


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 21, 2018)

PUBG, Heores of the Storm.


----------



## Tao (Nov 23, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption 2! It's amazing so far and I've barely started it. I've been spending most of my time finding animals and plants.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 23, 2018)

Pokemon Let's Go, solely for shiny hunting..


----------



## ComradeFlop (Nov 25, 2018)

So much Fallout 76!  So much!


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm playing through dune 2 on the chromebooks our school gave us with the world's worst dosbox that will lag if alot of action is happening on the screen. And OH MAN is it slow, me and a few friends played C&C 2 or 3 days ago and it seriously felt like it was dune 2 set at 4x the speed. Soundtrack is still to the quality of Frank's other works, just that it's soundblaster.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Nov 25, 2018)

So I bought Fallout 76. I mean it still feels like Fallout, maybe even more like Fallout, but still it feels really dull after 7 or so hours. I think it really is because of the complete lack of NPCs first and foremost. I feel like Fallout 76 is simultaniously a better wasteland and a worst one. On one hand it's more desolate and feels more realistic, but on the other hand it doesn't really feel like a story. Fallout 76 feels more like a quick retelling of Dante's Inferno than a Fallout game because there are no other characters to interact with, and the multiplayer aspect is just not up to MMO standards not even close. So what you are left with is a LotR esque journey from the shire but instead of going to Mordor you can go wherever you want and kill anything you want to kill. Fun. Except that gets boring. Granted the game world is so freaking good its enough to just want to sit and stare at the screen, and that is a big plus btw, but exploring it becomes too tedious when almost every thing is out to get you.


----------



## arctophily (Nov 25, 2018)

pc: wandersong! it's charming as hell and requires you to listen/play along to songs with the help of your mc, a bard.

vidya: professor layton and the last specter (4th game in the series) on nintendo ds. i stalled on london life somewhere and i'm always down for a puzzle or two.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 25, 2018)

Earthbound and my gazillionth hour playing Borderlands 2.

Seriously no FPS rpg stands up to the Borderlands series, at least until Cyberpunk 2077 comes out.


----------



## Juju-z (Nov 26, 2018)

Sunset Overdrive, thank the gaming gods that it's finally on pc, I have never owned a xbox, and never plan to.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 28, 2018)

Was blitzing the first two Knights of Pen and Paper games because I had a few leftover achievements on both games.  Unfortunately, the loss of save files means I had to marathon both, so there went 32 hours over two weeks in combination.

I've pretty much got one more 'for my own purposes' game I planned to finish this year and that's the first Far Cry, now that I know the AI was bugged by a particular patch last time I tried playing.  (I swear, they had wallhacks on Easy.)  After implementing the fix and coming in with a different mindset, I find the game... actually tolerable.  Yes I fail a lot, but I'm not stuck for 20-30 minutes on the same area (which is also why I'm going on Medium only - trying to ramp it up to Realistic is too much for me even with a stealth approach, and part of it's the spacing of checkpoints and apparent lack of quicksave, something to which I am not adapted AT ALL.)


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2018)

We beat the final boss of MH Generations Ultimate: Ahtal-Ka.  Prowler mode, solo, 38min (out of 50).  Apparently fire wasn't a great weapon element to bring.  We did take a few stupid hits here and there, and by the time we landed the killing blow we were out of acorns AND continues and maybe 1 hit away from failing the quest again (in total we needed about 3-4 tries).  Man, that battle is just plain CRAZY.  But just like Valstrax before it, mostly the good kind of crazy.


Spoiler



MHW's The Commander: "Where's my dragonator!?"
Ahtal-Ka: Hold my Queen Substance


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2018)

Dead Space, for the first time (Bought a bundle on Steam)

FUCK
LURKERS

And fuck the medical deck


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm literally playing Half-life 2 for the 500th time.






I'm so fucking oldschool it hurts.


----------



## Red_Lead (Nov 29, 2018)

I been playing Tomb Raider: The Last Revelation on Steam. But not so much DST and other games that I played with my friends.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 2, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> I'm literally playing Half-life 2 for the 500th time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wepon wepon wepon wepon.


----------



## SusiKette (Dec 4, 2018)

Most of the time I'm playing FTB Relevation because I have nothing else to play at the moment :/


----------



## Trisuniel (Dec 8, 2018)

At the moment it will be Fallout 4 for the first time. However not playing it a lot as I suck at Fallout games, have to play at the easiest difficulty at times. Besides that, Tomb Raider: Anniversary, with a walkthrough because I keep on getting lost every 3 minutes.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 8, 2018)

VRCHAT
I CANT STOP PLAYING AND I DONT KNOW WHY


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 21, 2018)

In the last two weeks I've finished *The Evil Within 2* and *The Darkness II*.  It was kind of a slog because I think I set the difficulty too high and I felt too invested already to bother reducing it.  I'm likely to go through both of these one more time down the road (twice in the case of The Darkness 2, but that's mainly for the whole Vendettas thing).

As for now.... my most recent game?  *Killer is Dead*.  Fun fact, I have NEVER touched a Suda51 game before this.  Not sure how I feel about the surreal-ness of it, although I think my hindrances in appreciating the atmosphere for what it is are because of a gameplay design decision that was NOT Suda51's fault.

This and/or Mystic Towers will likely be the last games I finish in 2018.


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 21, 2018)

Okay, a little while ago, I was playing Tomb Raider IV right? Now, I completely stop playing that and entered the deeps sea world of Subnautica (, thanks Epic Games). Fun game, but terrifying as sh*t.


----------



## furryswag (Dec 30, 2018)

Anybody into EDF5?


----------



## GoblinFace (Dec 31, 2018)

Just got Red Dead Redemption 2, and have been going through it. Other than that I play ESO and For Honor daily.


----------



## Trisuniel (Jan 1, 2019)

GoblinFace said:


> Just got Red Dead Redemption 2, and have been going through it. Other than that I play ESO and For Honor daily.



I also play a lot of ESO. I find the game quite relaxing.

Besides that I just started Alien Isolation and I'm so bad at that game.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 1, 2019)

elite dangerous. the only reason i got it was because it was on sale. 
it seems i cant stop


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 9, 2019)

Well, I'm finally going through the first *Dark Souls*.

Part of my acclimation was having to be told the game is partly a grind, rather than merely being difficult for difficult's sake.  Don't quite think I've "gotten good" just yet, if some of my more stupid deaths are any indication (including slipping off the stairs in the tower right after the Moonlight Butterfly), plus the fact that I may or may not have sunk too far too early into Endurance for my own good (25 Endurance after the butterfly MIGHT be overkill but that lets me use the Elite Knight set with a Gargoyle Helm and still be under 50% encumbrance.  Probably the first set I'll actually reinforce too).


----------



## furryswag (Jan 9, 2019)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> Well, I'm finally going through the first *Dark Souls*.
> 
> Part of my acclimation was having to be told the game is partly a grind, rather than merely being difficult for difficult's sake.  Don't quite think I've "gotten good" just yet, if some of my more stupid deaths are any indication (including slipping off the stairs in the tower right after the Moonlight Butterfly), plus the fact that I may or may not have sunk too far too early into Endurance for my own good (25 Endurance after the butterfly MIGHT be overkill but that lets me use the Elite Knight set with a Gargoyle Helm and still be under 50% encumbrance.  Probably the first set I'll actually reinforce too).



I ran a dex build with the estoc and that worked well. Just flying around all over the arenas lol


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Jan 9, 2019)

warframe is love, warframe is life.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 9, 2019)

Finally broke down and got eso, RIP to what remained of my free time.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jan 9, 2019)

Playing Skyrim on my Let's Go edition Switch..


----------



## TR273 (Jan 10, 2019)

Tomb Raider Legend.


----------



## Turisgu (Jan 13, 2019)

Civilization 6 and 4 Geopolitical simulator 4 and 3 Skyrim Minecraft half-life(swen co-op)  Age of civilization 2 Hearst of iron 4 Crusader kings jade dragon Assassins Creed games (revelations is a worse and this game is in my country damn you Ubisoft)


----------



## FlunseyTheFox (Jan 18, 2019)

A lot of Forza Horizon 4.


----------



## luffy (Jan 18, 2019)

WoW, FFXIV, and BotW


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Stratelier (Jan 26, 2019)

Still playing MH4U.  I donned my G-rank Gore Magala set, Rathian charge blade, signed up for the specific quest and --

-- wait, why am I hunting a _Rathian?_  With a Fire weapon (Raths are immune to fire) and armor with -45 Fire Res (Raths spit fire) !?

Nonetheless, we did defeat her, and got some nice loot for it.  Now, where was that Gore Magala quest I was ACTUALLY looking for...?


----------



## Karatine (Jan 27, 2019)

Don't Starve!
New Hamlet DLC
Playing as Wendy, mostly. I've had so many stupid deaths that claimed hours or maybe even a day of my time. But I kept coming back and now I feel like a pro! XP


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jan 28, 2019)

Love it so far


----------



## TR273 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fired up my old win98 Pentium 2 PC currently playing Delta Force Land Warrior.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jan 29, 2019)

Fun little game..


----------



## Bink (Jan 29, 2019)

Currently playing Night in the Woods. Definitely not just because it has anthro characters x3. But honestly it is a great game, after I watched the ign review on it I _had _to have it. Played it a couple hours now and it’s verrry different from the games I usually play, but I love it. I’ll be sad when I finish it, trying to pace myself.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 29, 2019)

I recently went back to replay Pokemon FireRed because I never finished it as a kid. Finally beat the champion, with hours of grinding to get my team (Persian, Articuno, Arcanine, Clefable, Raichu, and Vaporeon) to level 65. Worth it, battled every trainer I could find.

Not gonna bother with the Pokedex though because it's impossible to complete with an emulator without cheating. (Disclaimer, did have a copy as a kid so I do own the game, but my Wii U is broken so I can't get virtual console.)


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 29, 2019)

Bink said:


> Currently playing Night in the Woods. Definitely not just because it has anthro characters x3. But honestly it is a great game, after I watched the ign review on it I _had _to have it. Played it a couple hours now and it’s verrry different from the games I usually play, but I love it. I’ll be sad when I finish it, trying to pace myself.
> View attachment 53236


Aw yeah, Night in the Woods! Sadly I never got to finish it, but I was taking the Bea route and got like, 70% done? But then I lost my flashdrive and I didn't have enough space for it on my C drive. Got depressed and never went back to it. It was really good though!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have mostly been playing heavily modded versions of Chris Sawyer's (Open) Transport Tycoon Deluxe and Transport Fever. The latter of which recently made improvements to the screenshot tool, and I have found myself massively over-using it.

_A Class 58 in Mainline Blue exiting the north portal of Lakeside Tunnel at 80 mp/h. It is hauling a boat train service from Leppington to Sydney North via Wentworthville Junction._


----------



## Gwyne (Jan 31, 2019)

Once I get home from work? Probably Minecraft and Furcadia.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 31, 2019)

Shadow Warrior Classic Redux


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 31, 2019)

I haven't played console games since the original NES and since Kingdom Hearts 3 isn't out for the PC, I play Looney Tunes World of Mayhem and Star Wars Galaxy of Heroes (which are pretty much the same game)


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Jan 31, 2019)

*Just beat Resident Evil 2, now playing Kingdom Hearts 3. Feeling disappointed in KH 3 though. I want to play Red Dead Redemption 2 but I will wait for a PC port. *


----------



## Dat Wolf (Jan 31, 2019)

GTA V and i just got CoD Advanced Warfare


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jan 31, 2019)

I don't think many people play this anymore..It's your typical generic matching puzzle game - but by Nintendo..and with Pokemon..so it's better. 
Also, you used to have to pay to play if you wanted to play for an extended amount of time..now they just give you as many times to play as you want.


----------



## FelineLikeTrash (Feb 1, 2019)

Been playing a ton of CSGO, Escape From Tarkov, and OSRS. Might Actually be getting back into FF14 with a few buddies of mine. Pretty excited about that


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 1, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> I don't think many people play this anymore..It's your typical generic matching puzzle game - but by Nintendo..and with Pokemon..so it's better.
> Also, you used to have to pay to play if you wanted to play for an extended amount of time..now they just give you as many times to play as you want.


That's not exactly true, nor wrong.  You do recharge one heart every 30 minutes (up to 5 hearts); the ability to spend Jewels (premium currency, currently awarded by login bonus 1 every 15 days) for hearts was always there, but at some point they split the hearts between "free" (recharges over time) and "paid" (bought with Jewels or earned through events/etc.) hearts.  It's actually INCREDIBLY helpful to keep a few paid hearts in reserve for those Escalation Battle events (in case the Pokemon "becomes angry" after you used your last free heart).

Also, I doubt you can easily beat my stats on Pokemon Shuffle:
- Playtime: 827h 39m (in-game stat) of 942h 34m (per 3DS activity log)
- # play sessions: 4,726 (avg. *11m* per session)
- Main stages cleared: 727
- Pokemon caught (includes all events): 977
- Real money spent: $0

Seriously, I play this thing more than Monster Hunter or Pokemon main series.  Partly because it's usually only in 5-minute increments or so ... "real" games demand longer sessions.  For comparison:

Monster Hunter Generations:
- Playtime: 786h 50m
- # play sessions: 504 (avg. *1h 33m* per session)

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate (still playing!)
- Playtime: 730h 2m
- # play session 564 (avg. *1h 17m* per session)


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 1, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> That's not exactly true, nor wrong.  You do recharge one heart every 30 minutes (up to 5 hearts); the ability to spend Jewels (premium currency, currently awarded by login bonus 1 every 15 days) for hearts was always there, but at some point they split the hearts between "free" (recharges over time) and "paid" (bought with Jewels or earned through events/etc.) hearts.  It's actually INCREDIBLY helpful to keep a few paid hearts in reserve for those Escalation Battle events (in case the Pokemon "becomes angry" after you used your last free heart).
> 
> Also, I doubt you can easily beat my stats on Pokemon Shuffle:
> - Playtime: 827h 39m (in-game stat) of 942h 34m (per 3DS activity log)
> ...



o_o

I thought I was getting far with being on level 90..

...cool 
Let's exchange friend codes. :3


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 2, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> o_o
> 
> I thought I was getting far with being on level 90..


Better get used to farming stage 37 (Meowth) for coins....


Spoiler



_Especially_ if you want to S-rank later stages.
- Certain stages (e.g. 149) have a fixed layout that ignores your Support Pokemon, and typically require you to survive 5 moves so that the unbreakable blocks on the field disappear.  There are also stages that start this way but (provided you can survive the opening moves) transition to normal matching afterwards.
- Most Mega Stones were typically won via competitive stage events, but many of them have since been moved onto Mission Cards.
- S-ranking a stage requires beating it in (generally) half the allotted moves.  (For stages with an odd move count, this rounds off in your favor -- e.g. if you have 15 moves to start with, you can get an S-rank with 7 moves left, not just 8 left)
- For very difficult stages try to save up 20,000 coins on hand, so you can buy all the powerups (particularly Complexity-1, very helpful for a lot of S-ranks) AND have some leftover for one or two Great Balls.
- Great Balls are worth the cost if you purchased powerups when attempting the stage.  E.g. if you couldn't beat the stage without a Mega Start, one Great Ball (2500G) is decidedly less coin than two more attempts with one Mega Start each time (total 4000G).
- Jewels are ALWAYS worth spending on the weekend Meowth event; even if you only collect 1000 coins per attempt, that's still more than you'd get by purchasing the Coins with it directly.  (With a good Mega and the available items, it's possible to get 6000+ coins per attempt.)  There's also an achievement on one of the mission cards called "clear 100 coins", which can ONLY be done on this event stage.
- It can be worthwhile spending a Jewel on a powerup bundle, if Complexity-1 is part of the bundle.



At any rate, I've been putting some time into Pokken Tournament DX again.  I chose Sceptile as my partner (back on the Wii U my partner was Braixen), and its model is animated so well it is kinda sexy.


----------



## firezone44 (Feb 2, 2019)

I've been playing battlefleet gothic armada 2, dawn of war 2 retribution, war thunder and demon gaze 2, total war warhammer 2. i love warhammer  oh and warframe.


----------



## Bink (Feb 2, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Aw yeah, Night in the Woods! Sadly I never got to finish it, but I was taking the Bea route and got like, 70% done? But then I lost my flashdrive and I didn't have enough space for it on my C drive. Got depressed and never went back to it. It was really good though!


Aw that sucks to hear you never finished it. I'm slowly making my way through it. I like it a lot, it's nice to find another genre/type of game that differs from the usual I play, especially one that's _SO_ good. I've been neglecting Bea for Gregg, cuz well "Gregg rulz ok?" Definitely gonna do another play-through of it after a while to try out the alternative decisions (also I need to practice more bass x3).


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 4, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> Better get used to farming stage 37 (Meowth) for coins....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I'm bookmarking this page and keeping ALL this in mind!


----------



## 1234554321 (Feb 6, 2019)

The very definition of deceiving looks. This game's brutal as fuck, it's literally Dark Souls tier shit


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 15, 2019)

World of Warcraft (since it's first release), 
GW2 
Diablo 3
Hearthstone
Heros of the storm
Grim Dawn
J-RPGs

In general you could say that I like games that offer long term motivation that give players a constant charackter progression. What I don't like are games that are to hectic, challenging or competition based. I prefere easy flowing games offering a good storry and athmosaphere to enjoy. Real Life is challenging enough.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 15, 2019)

Mostly Ace Combat 7, Rodina, and Overload at the moment. I prefer a good action-rpg but there really has'nt been a game that enthralled me since Mass Effect 3 (up until the last 5 minutes) though. FFXV was pretty good though, even though the ending was a bit of a trainwreck.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 17, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> Tetris 99
> 
> Best battle royale I ever played


Yeah, it's got this weird, Zen-like combination of intensity and calmness.

(I generally average in the top 20.)


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 17, 2019)

Apex Legends (yes i know)
its very interesting to say the least


----------



## Bink (Feb 17, 2019)

Started Undertale last night. The 8-bit style of it reminds me of the old Pokémon games I played. The humor I’ve experienced in it so far is great, I have a love of irony and sarcasm, as well as outlandishness.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Feb 17, 2019)

Just got the Civ 6 dlc. 
Time to fight the weather.


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2019)

Minecraft 
Dragonball xenoverse 2


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 17, 2019)

Resident evil 2 Remake.

Just beat Claire A and am starting my Leon B run <:


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 19, 2019)

Superhot on xbox one
im very confused by the plot but very very interesting


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 21, 2019)

I've been playing Battlefield 5 and City Skylines.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 22, 2019)

Twisted Metal 2, of all things. I got back to that ancient title now and again, something about it is just enjoyable to go back to.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 5, 2019)

Where the gamers at..


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> View attachment 55068


Oh my god you Got to be literally the biggest G in town if you play pinball games 
like i can't even begin to express how lit you gotta be to play THAT wow
thats like even cooler than PUBG


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> Oh my god you Got to be literally the biggest G in town if you play pinball games
> like i can't even begin to express how lit you gotta be to play THAT wow
> thats like even cooler than PUBG


But


I'll do you _*ALL *_one better 


The most lit game in the universe 








Best of board games for the Playstation Vita


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2019)

Currently Trying to beat Uncharted: Golden Abyss


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 13, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> Oh my god you Got to be literally the biggest G in town if you play pinball games
> like i can't even begin to express how lit you gotta be to play THAT wow
> thats like even cooler than PUBG



Thank you! I love me some pinball..


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 13, 2019)

Finished Ori, moved on to Child of Light. 
The rhyming couplets are getting tedious.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 13, 2019)

Currently I'm replaying Persona 5, gotta fill the compendium


----------



## TR273 (Mar 13, 2019)

Booted up the Ancient P2 again, been playing 'Hellbender'


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2019)

Mile008 said:


> The Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon
> 
> View attachment 56914


You like dragons? ( : owo ( :


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> Currently Trying to beat Uncharted: Golden Abyss


The main character is named Drake like me


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2019)

Mile008 said:


> Yep, I like them a lot ^^


COOL!!!! 
Being a dragon myself that makes me feel soo great


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 18, 2019)

Well, I’ve been playing Overwatch a lot. As Mercy. I don’t care about the nerfs of the fact that TikTok is awful an ruined a song. It’s still a good game.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 18, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> The main character is named Drake like me


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 18, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> View attachment 57391


Nathan Draakc


----------



## real time strategist (Mar 19, 2019)

got an urge to play a lot of the RTS games I played when I was younger, currently playing Act of War: Direct Action

Also going through the Metal Gear series, and I'm currently going through 3


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 19, 2019)

I need a new magnifier..


----------



## catscom (Mar 20, 2019)

Suddenly finding myself overjoyed with revisiting train and plane sims.



 

...  Oops!  x')


----------



## CosmicwolF (Mar 21, 2019)

Right now its modern warfare remastered on the xbox one x :3 but will be on pc soon lol.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 21, 2019)

Got bored of Persona, I might switch to Wonderful 101 or SW: Republic Commando


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2019)

Making an honest effort to play Ocarina of Time for the first time. I'm also playing Metroid Prime 2


----------



## Shadowprints (Mar 22, 2019)

CrazyDragon said:


> My main one right now is _Rainbow 6: Siege _(so addicted), and _Rim World_ is a close runner up.
> 
> What are you playing these days!
> (And share your Steam/gamertag if you're interested)


I have always been interested in playing or learning siege but nobody I know who has it, wants to play it with me QQ, thus I never really did much in it.
also hello fellow canadian dwagon


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 22, 2019)

YAKUZA KIWAMI 2


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## SheppardKiller (Mar 24, 2019)

Mine would have to be Open Hexagon and Hyper DOS, both really difficult games on PC when it comes to being one of the best players, but they're both free so anyone can try it, but trust me, I've played Open Hexagon for about 2 years although it's been out since Nov. 2012 and Hyper DOS was for a few months but I forgot the release, so yeah, it tends to be pure insanity.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 24, 2019)

I found a hack for Earthbound that reintroduces a lot of things removed or changed from the Japanese version.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 25, 2019)

Just finished *DUSK*.  "Modern take on Quake" might not be the best way to describe it, but it does seem to go for similarly-angled visuals and similarly-quick gameplay.

I'm now starting to go through *killer7*.  Tried to go right into Deadly mode and even with the PC's superior aiming, the differences between Normal and Deadly are just too much for me to handle, so I'm ultimately having to go Normal even though I suspect it'll be a bit too easy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 25, 2019)

Clicker Heroes and Eart 2160 currently.


----------



## Alondight (Mar 25, 2019)

Been playing Heroes of Might and Magic 3 again for the past weeks... 123 hours now. It's just too good.


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 25, 2019)

Mapping an over the hedge song in osu!
Who even remembers that movie


----------



## 1234554321 (Mar 25, 2019)

SveltColt said:


> Mapping an over the hedge song in osu!
> Who even remembers that movie
> View attachment 57922


I do, I loved it as a kid. Who would have guessed, right?

Anyway I'm playing Fallout 4 but it's survival mode with x4 damage. Much more adrenalinic this way


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 25, 2019)

Alondight said:


> Been playing Heroes of Might and Magic 3 again for the past weeks... 123 hours now. It's just too good.
> View attachment 57921


Holy shit. All my yes! You wouldn't have Heroes IV too by any chance?


----------



## Skittles (Mar 25, 2019)

Today Elite Dangerous or ESO, tomorrow Outward.


----------



## Alondight (Mar 25, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Holy shit. All my yes! You wouldn't have Heroes IV too by any chance?


Oh I do! I have all from 2 - 7. Plan on playing IV once I finish all the campaigns in III :>


----------



## Skittles (Mar 25, 2019)

Oooh Heroes is fun!


----------



## Arvid (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm playing both Fallout 4 and Payday 2 at the moment. Funny thing is, ever since I got Payday 2, I haven't stopped playing it. I'm literally addicted to it.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 8, 2019)

Y'know, there's something actually nice and peaceful about the early game grind in MH4U (compared to the late-game grind).  And this time, I'm making sure to craft enough Decorations so I can start gemming things into my set (currently just wearing a full Jaggi set, but Sharpener is a great skill to have in a fight).


----------



## Sirocco~ (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm currently playing the Spyro Reignited series


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 9, 2019)

Modern Warfare remastered


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 9, 2019)

I used to despise this game when I was younger..I don't hate it as much now, though Luigi doesn't always freaking jump when he needs to..


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 9, 2019)

Don't know if I should replay Nioh or Dragon's Crown...


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Apr 9, 2019)

I just bought skyrim for 1€ now i will test it


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 15, 2019)

Yet again..
I actually really suck at this game 
Still so fun tho..


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Apr 17, 2019)

Okami
TMNT
FF XV
Amorous
Guild Wars II
Elder Scrolls


----------



## Boon Wolf (Apr 17, 2019)

Skyrim and The Witcher 3 have been my mains for some time, and I recently got back to Call Of Duty: Black Ops 1.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 18, 2019)

Been playing lots of Super Smash Bros. Ultimate with my sister. She mains Ness and I switch between King Dedede and King K. Rool. We're practically unbeatable in online doubles! =D


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 18, 2019)

The Division 2 and Combat Wings: Battle of Briain


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm playing this sorta obscure JRPG. It's called Okage. It's got this really quirky art style and I love its silly sense of humor. Especially Evil King Stan. He is so hilarious!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 18, 2019)

*Overwatch Grinding Intensifies*


----------



## Yav (Apr 18, 2019)

A whole lot of mario kart 8 deluxe and smash bros ultimate
also planning on getting scribblenauts ultimate soon!


----------



## TR273 (Apr 18, 2019)

Currently this.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 19, 2019)

I've been getting back into Don't Starve Hamlet, I was actually glad to see this when I saw it first teased, it's actually still in beta but is just as good as it currently is!
Also a game I'm streaming/trying to stream.


----------



## Polaris (Apr 20, 2019)

Currently Deep Rock Galactic and Risk of Rain 2! Both, while still in early access, are absolute blast when playing with friends!


----------



## Deathless (Apr 20, 2019)

Well I'm currently sick so I've been playing a whole lot of classic Sonic the Hedgehog games on my computer and my old DSi XL I found


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 22, 2019)

Give me a year I could give you a brief discription, COULD.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 22, 2019)

Just kidding, 
R6s
Minecraft
Cod bo2 and 3
Naughty bear Pip
Hitman 2016
Brawlhalla
The culling origins
Skate 3
Etc...
(Yes it goes on)


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 22, 2019)

Well, I’ve been playing Divinity II: The Dragon Knight Saga on my Xbox 360.

It’s a fun game, despite the occasional hiccups here and there.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2019)

Been playing Shovel Knight - Treasure Trove on my 3ds


----------



## Narcissa_x (Apr 22, 2019)

Currently on Dead by Daylight and Apex Legends~


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 22, 2019)

Just for the puzzle games..


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 23, 2019)

Furcadia all day every day, with a bit of Stardew Valley in there.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 29, 2019)

Not sure if I'm feeling these Game & Watch galleries yet..


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 29, 2019)

Okami, Hollow Knight and a bit of Fortnite


----------



## jffry890 (May 1, 2019)

Minecraft
Killing Floor 2
PUBG
Dark Souls 3
Red Dead Online

Been getting back into games I haven't played in a while.


----------



## LizardLurker (May 2, 2019)

I've been playing the old 2003 hobbit game and I was honestly surprised by how competent it is. I thought it would be a slog but while on the safe side and so easy a 5 year old could play its actually kinda fun.  Been playing landtsalker for the sega genesis too but the controls are a bit wonky.

also playing some other stuff but those are the focus right now.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 7, 2019)

Big Monopoly..


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 7, 2019)

Now FFXIV because I can't stay playing one thing apparently



 

Look at my cool cat


----------



## Stratelier (May 8, 2019)

LizardLurker said:


> Been playing landtsalker for the sega genesis too but the controls are a bit wonky.


Yeah, controls aside (basically imagine the D-pad being tilted 45 degrees) the game is amazing.  It's too bad the engine didn't include drop shadows though, because there are some minor platforming puzzles where it's hard (but important) to determine the depth of something before you jump.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 8, 2019)

Started to play Digimon World 1 a few days ago, I love how open the game is but I feel like the evolution system is for 400 IQ individuals, there's so many factors affecting the growth of your digimon like weight, hygiene, strength, speed, intelligence, health, discipline and so on. And apparently even dataminers struggle with it lol


----------



## Deleted member 129874 (May 8, 2019)

Well... I usually play first person games like Call of Duty, Battlefield... Minecraft, I guess?
I played Resident Evil 7, too. Great game. Got every single achievement just today.


----------



## David Drake (May 8, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Now FFXIV because I can't stay playing one thing apparently
> 
> View attachment 61365
> 
> Look at my cool cat



I just started playing that too to test it out since the full battlechest went on sale a week or so ago. I'll use my free month and if I like it, I'll budget it when I start making more money.

Been on a Final Fantasy kick since beating KHIII. Finally finished III, alnost done with IV and hoping to move onto V soon. Also leveling abilities in Dissidia Duodecim.


----------



## LizardLurker (May 8, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> Yeah, controls aside (basically imagine the D-pad being tilted 45 degrees) the game is amazing.  It's too bad the engine didn't include drop shadows though, because there are some minor platforming puzzles where it's hard (but important) to determine the depth of something before you jump.


Yeah, having a control stick helps a lot, and I did struggle with one platforming sequence where I was completely misinterpreting the jump (the section where you get the fire sword after), though it may have been me overthinking more than the games faults.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 9, 2019)

@Arnak


----------



## Pyruus (May 9, 2019)

Mostly Minecraft and Breath of the Wild on the Cemu emulator.
So many Minecrafters... What if we made a server?


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 9, 2019)

With Duck Game recently getting ported to Switch, I've been inspired to return to it on PC. It's such a simple game, yet hard to master, and I forgot just how funny it can be.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 9, 2019)

I should really get back to Ace Combat, but I keep going back to Combat Wings as dated as it is. Mainly because my Xbox One doesn't have a flight stick.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 9, 2019)

Don't Starve Hamlet Day 199.
Picture includes me showing off my kitchen area, farms on outside are decoration and just in case I want a specific crockpot recipe, aka dragonpie.
Infinite honey since bees have enough flowers to come back and fully load beebox with honey.
Raided both ROG world and Ship wrecked, still trying to find volcano though.





Accidently did a glitch that spawns two robins, although the other randomly moves and doesn't follow, I have two decorations stone and a birb to stand guard whiles one wonders around in it's pen.
Thought it'd be worth posting since it's a one time thing to pull off, accidently did it too.


----------



## Rayd (May 9, 2019)

doing a randomizer nuzlocke in pokemon black. been getting REAAAALLY unlucky first encounters, but i have 5/8 gym badges, so i THINK we're fine?


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 9, 2019)

I have been comitting medieval war crimes in Mordhau.

_Oh well, they're only peasants.




_


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 13, 2019)

_Carnivores_ on Android.
Gotta put uppity non-avian dinosaurs back in their place. The ground!


----------



## Stratelier (May 14, 2019)

MH4U (second save file), we are now HR7, not too far from where our old save file was anymore.  Battling high-rank Shagaru Magala for the parts to craft its highrank armor (which has wings) and upgrade the Gore Magala weapons (Insect Glaive, check, Charge Blade, check, Sword & Shield ... still more upgrades to go).


----------



## Deathless (May 14, 2019)

Guitar Hero I, II, III, and 5
Pac Man World 3
Sonic 2

Obviously not all at the same time, but it's all I play when I got nothing better to do!


----------



## RossTheRottie (May 15, 2019)

My friends and I picked up that World War Z game and it's really fun. We've been playing it whenever we have spare time this past week. If the long absence of Left 4 Dead 3 left a hole in your heart this will do a pretty effective job of filling the gap. I can't believe how many zeds they're able to render on screen. Reviews aren't perfect because it has some problems and glitches that would irritate me if it was a full-price game and the campaign is short, but for $35 I think it is quite the excellent co-op shooter.


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 15, 2019)

_Get out of here, Stalker!
_
I have been playing some heavily modded S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Call of Chernobyl, which is itself a mod of S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Call of Pripyat. As well as the CoC fan game, plus the latest patch, I'm using a few addons to fix the jank and brokenness of the aging game engine, including:
Increased Weapon Damage
Arsenal Overhaul
Outfit Addon
Dr.X Questlines
Dr.X Dynamic Factions
Autumn Winds

Honestly, when I played this ages ago and couldn't get the addons to work, I didn't get all the fuss. Now it's... A very different beast, and I am thoroughly enjoying it. Whether I'm nervously trudging through a swamp infested with horrific mutants, or locked in a firefight with ambushing bandits, struggling to dislodge them from a fortified position. I would recommend playing it, CoC and it's addons are free, however you need S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Call of Pripyat to play CoC.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 15, 2019)

The original Silent Hill.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 15, 2019)

I'm playing The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, that memefest of a game...


----------



## Rystren (May 15, 2019)

Ace Combat 7 and Elite Dangerous


----------



## David Drake (May 15, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Now FFXIV because I can't stay playing one thing apparently
> 
> View attachment 61365
> 
> Look at my cool cat



Holy Shit I just realized you're on Diobolos too!!


----------



## RafaleFlight (May 15, 2019)

Got my last  trophy for Ace Combat 7, so I decided to delve back into some classics. 

Picked up a PS2 recently, so I've been revisiting Ace Combat 4 and Sky Odyssey, two of my favorite games from my childhood. Sky Odyssey in particular has surprised me.  Feels very fluid for a PS2 game, and I don' know what it is, but something about the soundtrack combined with the flight mechanics just makes for a really satisfying experience despite the early 2000s graphics.


----------



## Skittles (May 15, 2019)

Elite dangerous and Red Dead Online.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 16, 2019)

David Drake said:


> Holy Shit I just realized you're on Diobolos too!!



Gasp! 

We should play together sometime! I'm still kinda new though..


----------



## David Drake (May 16, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Gasp!
> 
> We should play together sometime! I'm still kinda new though..



I'm super new as well, playing on a PS4 with no idea how to chat. Level 18 Arcanist/Level 19 Lancer, and I can rarely get on. But if we could arrange it that would be cool.


----------



## Woomylover100 (May 18, 2019)

Final fantasy IX. It's is a really Amazing introduction for the final fantasy series for me. The colors, characters, story and music seems to blend together very well to produce this gem of a RPG


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 18, 2019)

im getting back into War Thunder a bit


----------



## Narri (May 18, 2019)

The Witcher 3. Going into my second play-through owo.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 18, 2019)

Trying to get back into the swing of things gaming-wise.

A lot of *Vermintide 2*.  Less than 100 hours still, but I've got Kruber at 30 and everyone else at 20 so far.  Very nervous about bringing Sienna or Kerillian into Champion mode though.

I also started the *Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness* series today...... thing is, those are the Penny Arcade RPGs and I knew basically nothing about Penny Arcade going in.  This is already proving to be an experience.


----------



## Wabbajax (May 18, 2019)

Absolver and Rocket League

Maybe one day I'll get back into Elite Dangerous or Freelancer


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 18, 2019)

I just bought and played through Sine Mora. The female anthros are weirdly humanoid.


----------



## jffry890 (May 19, 2019)

Red Dead Online poker.  Would be awesome if most of these jagoffs didn't max bet on a high card of 2 every fucking hand.  It's rare to get a lobby of people who play properly.  The ones who are being stupid need to lose their ass before they drop out and the regular dudes can actually play a game.


----------



## Tec (May 20, 2019)

Wabbajack said:


> Absolver and Rocket League
> 
> Maybe one day I'll get back into Elite Dangerous or Freelancer



Ah yes Freelancer, good memories. IMHO for it's time it was the best space sim/shooter. 
Currently I do enjoy enjoy some hours of Factorio, Overwatch or Satisfactory.


----------



## Jestwinged (May 21, 2019)

I currently play DayZ (modded server), League of Legends (casual low level), Rocket league (Diamond ranked) and Mordhau


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (May 26, 2019)

Was playing Assassin's Creed: Black Flag over the past 2 weeks with a friend of mine. So far so good, especially for my first time playing an Assassin's Creed game.


----------



## Zugai (May 28, 2019)

The past week been playing Planet Coaster


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 28, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I'm playing The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, that memefest of a game...


Hope you're using the best companion


----------



## Rayd (May 29, 2019)

been playing shadow of war on the hardest(?) difficulty. spent like 2 hours assembling my army in one of the highest leveled regions, only for all of them to die in a 5v5 in which i was the only one left standing. _cool._

also i forgot how RAD this cutscene is


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 29, 2019)

Not playing right now, but this is my usual view:


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 29, 2019)

Darkwood.
A really great survival, horror game. Honestly the first title I laid my hands on that deserves to have these two tags. The game itself says that it will not hold your hand but that means it will not treat you like a child either. This is one of those horror games where you will not have an intentional jumpscares thrown in your face. Everything is built by atmosphere and that's what makes me love it. 10/10 recommend


----------



## DashCub (Jun 3, 2019)

Replaying Alien: Isolation.. Small chunks at a time cos its too scary!


----------



## Tattorack (Jun 7, 2019)

Currently playing a lot of Warframe and The Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 8, 2019)

With this little novelty thing..


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 8, 2019)

I have been playing conquest on Battlefield 1 like there’s no tmrw in my free time, good grief.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 8, 2019)

I've been playing The Sims.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 10, 2019)

Absolutely love this thing so far..I got it in red for $69...They usually run for $170+ in that color.


----------



## Traxel (Jun 11, 2019)

I've been playing a lot of Risk of Rain 2 since it came out. My favorite character is Artificer.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2019)

More VR stuff recently.

This time it's COMPOUND (yeah, mistake to be playing that one with locomotion controls - felt like I was on an unstable surfboard the whole time, but at least I don't seem to get fully motion-sick) and GORN (quite a workout compared to a number of VR games).


----------



## RyejekG (Jun 13, 2019)

Metro Exodus, Skyrim SE edition and Surviving Mars. Also recently played some Ace Combat 7.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 13, 2019)

Grr, I hate that Seltas Queen quest in MH4U.  The G-rank one where you have to capture it.  The subquest (capture the Seltas drone) is virtually impossible with the Queen around, and I lost all my traps in the process.  (The last attempt almost succeeded, but the Queen escaped the trap literally a half second faster than I could finish throwing tranqs.)  The worst part being that I collected a number of good drops (including the Queen's rare drop!) so I couldn't just abandon the quest, I had to actually fail it.  So I did.  Not a proud way to end the quest, but I'm definitely going to gear up a little better for the next attempt.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Jun 22, 2019)

Started Breath of the Wild last night. I'd been procrastinating on that game for the longest time--I have so many games that I need to play that I didn't know where to start.

Still playing Smash Ultimate, too. Trying my hardest to git gud.


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jun 22, 2019)

I've finally actually started getting through Banjo-Kazooie. Just suffering through Freezeezy Peak.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 22, 2019)

Been playing Fallout 4 again, focusing on modding my guns a lot - one of my fave activities to do in FO4 because I hate the main story. Man, you can make some WILD guns in this game.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 22, 2019)

Played Paladins today, some of good old Star Wars Battlefront 2 (the good one made by Lucasarts), and tried to play Battleborn, only to find the game dead as disco. XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 22, 2019)

The Sims!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jun 24, 2019)

I've been playing OpenTTD again with a bunch of NewGRFs. I've spent this evening creating a network set in the mid-80's, early 90's UK, and so far I've built what I shall call the London, Norfolk & Suffolk Railway, or LNSR for short. Although please ignore the fact that we do not actually have any railways to Norfolk







Oh well, it's not like Norfolk matters. Instead, why don't you visit the village of Slendean with it's one grossly under-capacity train per week, seen here slightly on fire.






Or maybe you've got an important, time-sensitive parcel to send? Well, in that case we recently invested in a new Parcels service on the mainline from London Broad Street - Malside Victoria! Using old, displaced stock from the 1960's, we've provided this new service in a striking Rail Express Systems livery to deliver your parcels for an extortionate £1 per gram direct from one end of the Great Eastern Mainline to the other, because we don't stop at any intermediate stations, so if you don't live in London or Malside, tough luck buddy.

_London, Norfolk & Suffolk Railways - Abusing public funds to cause you great frustration.




_


----------



## VileTypos (Jun 24, 2019)

I’m trying to find a copy of the old game Pirates: New Horizons, for nostalgia’s sake.

But as of now, I’m really only playing GTAV online and Ingress.

*EDIT: *I’m also trying to find a copy of Super Mario 64 for the DSi, because I lost mine and want to try and finally beat it.
I think talking about the games I _want_ to play may be a bit off topic but whatever lol


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

i tend to switch between games day to day.

i'm also a total apps user.

recently i played an indie game which was a cheap remake of Dead Cells but for some reason the main character was a chicken.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 24, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> recently i played an indie game which was a cheap remake of Dead Cells but for some reason the main character was a chicken.


Chickie game?! What's it called?

I'm playing Let's Go Eevee, Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2, and the first Half-Life


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Chickie game?! What's it called?



Coop 3 but there are several versions on the site as it was for a competition and though they're all chicken themed they're not all Dead Cells.

look for the picture of the chicken hung upside down by one foot.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 24, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> Coop 3 but there are several versions on the site as it was for a competition and though they're all chicken themed they're not all Dead Cells.
> 
> look for the picture of the chicken hung upside down by one foot.


What's the site?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What's the site?



great. it's not coming up in Google.

might have to use a japanese search engine.

sorry but my pc had a big revamp recently so it'snot in my favorites anymore.

it was about a month ago if that helps.


----------



## NyteFae (Jun 26, 2019)

Right now I'm bouncing between 4 games. Guild Wars 2, (though I only pop in for new content and events lately), Warframe, Dauntless, and FFXIV (this one I only buy time for when an expac is released)


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 26, 2019)

I've been day dreaming all day of watching me some Brutalmoose and playing Mario Party


----------



## Marcl (Jun 26, 2019)

I recently finished playing Obduction and Irony Curtain x3

Obduction ® on GOG.com

Irony Curtain: From Matryoshka with Love on GOG.com


----------



## Catdog (Jun 26, 2019)

Marcl said:


> I recently finished playing Obduction and Irony Curtain x3


How'd you like Obduction? I only played a few minutes of it before finishing up a different game, trying to figure out if I want to go back to it. 

Right now I'm playing "what do I play" lmao. 
I'm tempted to buy a summer sale game and the 2 games I'm trying to choose between are Battletech and Battle Chasers: Nightwars.


----------



## Marcl (Jun 26, 2019)

Pavo said:


> How'd you like Obduction? I only played a few minutes of it before finishing up a different game, trying to figure out if I want to go back to it.



Obduction is nice. I enjoyed it. Though I felt that at the end they were rushing production a bit. Still, if you enjoy this kind of games, I highly recommend it.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 27, 2019)

I have to get back into Battletech, never got far on it. 

I picked up Star Control: Origins and am giving that a go at the moment.


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 27, 2019)

Spore!!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 27, 2019)

Just starting Half-Life 2 this moment


----------



## Sagt (Jun 28, 2019)

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion.

I was feeling nostalgic of Skyrim, it was in my library and it had good reviews, so naturally I gave it a try.

Now that I've been playing it for a while, I've decided that it has the worst leveling system I've ever seen in a video game before.

Without explaining how it works, the end result is that unless you've put in a fair amount of effort planning or looking through spreadsheets on how you should train and allocate your skills, you'll often leave yourself becoming increasingly weaker in comparison to enemy NPCs as you grow in level. It leaves a system where there's a huge incentive for casual players to just stay at level 1 and never level up. I had to download a mod that reinvented the leveling system to circumvent this aspect of the game.

...But besides that Oblivion is pretty fun, much more so than I was expecting it to be considering that it's a bit dated now.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 29, 2019)

Battlechasers: Night War. Did not expect to like it. Like it a lot. Go figure.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 30, 2019)

Mario Maker 2.  Alternating between working on the Story Mode levels, playing some Endless Challenge, and copy-pasting a few of my old Wii U levels into this one.  One of which I can tell I already need to make tweaks due to minor engine differences....

Oh, and good news: The "scroll stop" feature (which enables you to wall off areas to prevent the camera from scrolling) doesn't require literal "Ground" tiles to work, it also works with destructible Hard Blocks (as demonstrated in a story mode level).  It also works along both axes (but does still require an unbroken line across the entire level map, so if you are combining them it has to be in a 'grid' format).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 30, 2019)

Half-Life 2


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hmm what I’m I playing? gta 5 and Minecraft for PS4 would love to find some people to play with!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 30, 2019)

Mario Maker 2.  I'm currently working on updating some of the levels I made back on the Wii U, and some of the little tweaks to the overall game engine are actually significant:


Spoiler



- The starting ground is expanded two tiles over, so that Mario isn't standing on an edge anymore.  Furthermore, the area 3 tiles above it is reserved and you cannot place ANY parts there.
- Bowser now has elemental resistances: Fire attacks still do 1 damage (2 if giant) while icicles do 3 damage.  Having Yoshi spit out Dry Bones as attacks also does 3 damage (previously did 1).
- Certain objects won't layer anymore; for example, you can't combine two pipes end-to-end to make a double-ended pipe only 3 tiles long (the minimum is now 4), or you can't have a one-way wall overlapping the end of a pipe by one tile.  You can, however, still layer identical semisolid platforms completely over one another if you aren't watching what you do with the Copy mode.
- Checkpoints no longer turn Small Mario into Super Mario.  (You can, however, attach a powerup to them now!)
- The camera is a little quicker to track Mario vertically.
- If a Thwomp bounces off a Buzzy Beetle Helmet, it returns to idle status instead of remaining in freefall.


Nonetheless, I need brave players to play some of my levels.  Anyone up for this one?  *TCD-WY9-STG*


----------



## Croc and Roll (Jul 1, 2019)

I was playing Super Mario Maker 2 with my sister earlier--we were taking turns doing story mode. 
I really suck at platformers.


----------



## kioshikioshikioshi (Jul 1, 2019)

I've been playing Life Is Strange 2 a lot and it's so far one of my favourite video games. The soundtrack is pretty amazing and the cutscenes are very pleasing to look at it because you could take dozens of screenshots to share with your friends on Steam.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jul 1, 2019)

I am playing nothing right now.  Too much work.


----------



## Narri (Jul 1, 2019)

The Witcher 3 (Third Playthrough o.o)
Also Minecraft (Just picked it back up)


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 1, 2019)

Someone tell this stupid turtle to turn purple already


----------



## Globah (Jul 3, 2019)

Am I the only one here who is playing doom for the ps1?


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jul 3, 2019)

Bloodstained Ritual of the Night, and some Crash Team Racing


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 4, 2019)

Currently Dust: An Elysian Tail. Played it years ago, but didn't finish it. Trying to finish it now.


----------



## Bullslayer (Jul 4, 2019)

currently mostly space engineers but not often, a lot of my time is going into developing my own game. SE is fun and i make mods for it but characters are hard to mod which is sad cause (points to avatar) reasons


----------



## Catdog (Jul 4, 2019)

We Know the Devil 
again

I'm extremely Jupiter


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 4, 2019)

Catdog said:


> We Know the Devil
> again
> 
> I'm extremely Jupiter
> View attachment 65133


Ah, this game. Playing it through at the moment. I also played its successor, Heaven Will Be Mine, which is just as good.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 4, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Ah, this game. Playing it through at the moment. I also played its successor, Heaven Will Be Mine, which is just as good.


I haven't played that one yet but I'm looking forward to it when I do! Do they have similar soundtracks? (curious, I kind dig the weird 80s-almost ambient in WKTD)


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 4, 2019)

Catdog said:


> I haven't played that one yet but I'm looking forward to it when I do! Do they have similar soundtracks? (curious, I kind dig the weird 80s-almost ambient in WKTD)


Yeah, they have the same composer, although considering the difference in stories, HWBM is more action-oriented in terms of music. Here's an example.

EDIT: This is my favorite tune, though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 5, 2019)

There's been a few I've been playing as of late (including trying to get into the LISA series - hoo boy, not one to try on a weak stomach or bad day).

However, I also found myself playing the original Diablo (with the Hellfire expansion).  As the Warrior no less.  Back when I first played, I admit to never playing the final levels legit as that was the big multiplayer thing of the time and Diablo was SO susceptible to hacked items ("Obsidian" and "of the Zodiac" on pretty much every jewelry item I remember seeing in those days).  Honestly, playing the later levels legit is.... both more and less annoying than I thought it'd be.

Not to mention I found out about one of the secret quests in the Hellfire expansion (which I never got to try in the day)... I knew about the odd item drop from said secret, but I never knew someone snuck a fursuiter NPC into a popular game in those days.  (If you don't remember such an NPC, it pretty much required editing a text config file to access, so...)


----------



## XPI Sigma (Jul 5, 2019)

Super Mario Maker 2!


----------



## Sugarbomb (Jul 7, 2019)

Just finished up with Mario Maker 2, myself.  On the hype train for Fire Emblem Three Houses in 3 weeks.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 8, 2019)

Hey, if we're all going to talk about Mario Maker 2 can we perhaps post a level code or two for others to try?  Like this one of mine: BH2-F8D-2JG


----------



## Kinare (Jul 11, 2019)

Gonna be playing RimWorld multiplayer mod with a friend of mine today. Pretty excited to try it out. He's one of my fav friends to play with and we rarely have anything to play, so that makes it all the more fun.

I've recently been playing ESO again. Got back into it for a couple friends who insisted we play it together, but I only play now for the PVP because I finally managed to find a hardcore AD guild to run with. I hate the PVE in that game, it's just as grindy and irritating, if not more so, than other MMOs.

On and off I've been playing Escape From Tarkov. I think I'm taking a break from it though until the new update adding hideouts drops, then I'll be enslaved to that game for eternity trying to make my hideout fancy.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 12, 2019)

I have just played Minecraft since the beta (2010), but I only build pixel art now. (Today it's still my “main game“)
I also play Mario Maker 2 and Tetris 99, some Terraria (pc and switch), Geometry Dash (what I also livestream), Slime Rancher, Ark, Beatsaber...
On my smartphone mainly Clash of Clans and Clash Royal, ouh and Piano Tiles


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 12, 2019)

Portal, Pokémon: Let's Go Eevee!, Metro Redux, and Luigi's Mansion


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 12, 2019)

SCP containment breach. I’ve been playing the game since 2016. I don’t know why I keep replaying it though


----------



## skybel (Jul 13, 2019)

i play a lot of rainbow six and some euro truck sim 2 on pc


----------



## SweetTooth29 (Jul 15, 2019)

Currently playing Agarest Zero on PC - so far, so good. I just have to pace myself so I don't get burnout.

EDIT: I'm also playing Moekuri on PC, which is surprisingly challenging. I'm looking forward to mastering it.


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 16, 2019)

Pokémon Alpha Sapphire/Ultra Moon, Doom (the original) and Animal Crossing New Leaf


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 16, 2019)

...uh, that name


----------



## ShadowWolf561 (Jul 16, 2019)

I play Roblox, Minecraft, Space Engineers, Garry's Mod, Unturned, and a few other Steam games.

ShadowFang598 is my Steam name.


----------



## Orb (Jul 16, 2019)

Been finishing up Silent Hill 3 and committing to finish MGS3. Right now I'm waiting on getting some cash so I can pick up The Cat Lady and Dujanah. I'm considering playing Forbidden Siren 2, but I also want to explore other options when it comes to games reminiscent of Silent Hill. Any suggestions?


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 17, 2019)

Final Fantasy tactics A2 Grimoire of the rift on the 3DS


----------



## PixelPeach (Jul 17, 2019)

Yakuza 0, Okami, and MK11!


----------



## DatUnknownFurry (Jul 17, 2019)

My main alternates between Garry's Mod and BeamNG Drive


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jul 17, 2019)

This


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 17, 2019)

I recently began playing League of Legends! I started off as an Annie main, but I picked up this small mobile version of League and now I think I'm better at playing a tank than someone like Annie. So I may pick one of the big muscley dudes to play as next time.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 17, 2019)

borderlands 2  and will be playing
borderlands 3


----------



## Endyran (Jul 18, 2019)

Currently playing Oldschool Runescape until membership runs out, then I'll focus on playing Stranger Things 3 on the Nintendo Switch. Hopefully that'll get me into playing Earthbound further, I really should finish that game!


----------



## Queendin (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm playing a lot of Super Smash on Switch


----------



## niceu! (Jul 18, 2019)

I've been playing a lot of Stardew Valley, Touhou 16, and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon as of late


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 18, 2019)

DOOM 64 EX.


----------



## Narri (Jul 18, 2019)

Trying to get a living dex and a shiny living dex in pokemon omega ruby. Once I'm done with that then I'll move onto doing the same for gen 7 owo (The shiny dex is gonna take countless hours soft resetting some work though)


----------



## katalistik (Jul 19, 2019)

Kinare said:


> On and off I've been playing Escape From Tarkov. I think I'm taking a break from it though until the new update adding hideouts drops, then I'll be enslaved to that game for eternity trying to make my hideout fancy.



Omg I'm also playing Tarkov and waiting for the next update :O I can't wait for the military base too, AND THEY'RE ADDING P90 LIKE WOOOOOO like I love that gun. 
Also playing ESO but idk about PVP.


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)

Right now it's (I'm gay for admitting this) Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp. ; w ;



 

 

 

My ID is 76400217763
If your intention is to be friends only  and TO NOT HIT ON ME please add me!!!
I joined last night. =)


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 20, 2019)

Been on a round for over a day


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm playing the SHIT out of Metro Exodus, and loving all of it!


----------



## Kinare (Jul 24, 2019)

Oof, playing Ark again. Kill me now plz.

It's a love/hate relationship I have with this game. Generally, I'll come back for a few months when new content happens that may intrigue me (in this case it's a mod map becoming "official"), then somewhere down the line some horrible thing happens and I ragequit, uninstall style. Then... cycle repeats and I have to re-install... This is the 4th reinstall now I think? It's not a small game either, which is partially why I uninstall if I think it will be a while, but I wish I could just quit entirely. Problem is the lack of other things to play atm...

But hey, making the best of it. Found a nice server, gonna be doing a fun build that I've never done before to keep it fresh, so hopefully it stays interesting for long enough.


----------



## Rant (Jul 24, 2019)

Jurassic World Evolution. 

Trying to let a bunch of flockybois out to roam like peacocks at any zoo.


----------



## LeFay (Jul 25, 2019)

I've literally only played Monster Hunter and Warframe for the past two years. You know what I did spend 2 weeks playing Dragons Dogma. Excellent game btw. But I'm almost exclusively on Warframe.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 25, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I've literally only played Monster Hunter and Warframe for the past two years. You know what I did spend 2 weeks playing Dragons Dogma. Excellent game btw. But I'm almost exclusively on Warframe.


From picking it up in 2016, I played MH4U solo for ~700 hours until the game cart lost my save file.

Which was another 200 hours ago (and I'm practically back where I was before in less than half the time).


----------



## LeFay (Jul 25, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> From picking it up in 2016, I played MH4U solo for ~700 hours until the game cart lost my save file.
> 
> Which was another 200 hours ago (and I'm practically back where I was before in less than half the time).


Oh god big oof dude. I'm really sorry to hear that. I would have been so mad. Luckily the game is really fun but having to go back and redo what you already did has got to be heart breaking. Atleast you muddled through it and for that you have my respect.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 27, 2019)

No joke, I am currently playing through Half-Life. Yes, the first one. (Currently at the rail level). Growing up I didn't really have access to games, my brother did so I more or less only ever watched him instead (my mom became kind of anti-video game after that). I do remember watching him play HL2. But I'm playing through the first one first, because I'm OCD like that.

I mainly play PC now since I was never really allowed any consoles (well, now I have a PS3 from my cousin just to play LBP, I do have my old DS lite with a broken screen, a 3DS and then a Switch which I bought myself lol) but since I am running on a crappy old 2015 laptop I'm kind of limited to the games I can play too, even though I have a bunch of games I'd like to play in my Steam library, they run like hell on my laptop. But, I'm working on building my first desktop PC for gaming right now.

Besides HL, I was playing quite a bit of Stardew Valley and Sims 4, I also play Sims 3 a lot, but as with anything with me I play games sporadically. So I haven't played those ones so recently. I'm trying to get into Starbound too, but it's taking me forever, 2 hours in and I'm STILL at the first planet.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Inkstars (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm seriously considering installing Elder Scrolls Oblivion. I kind of miss it.


----------



## лОРИк (Aug 8, 2019)

Today finished "Ori and the blind forest". The game is just sweetie! Кароч заебись, четкая.


----------



## Larch (Aug 8, 2019)

Currently playing Fire Emblem: Three Houses myself. Looking forward to Borderlands 3 too!


----------



## Furlosifur (Aug 17, 2019)

Mount and Blade Warband (With Fire and Sword), The English Civil War mod, and Total War Warhammer.


----------



## Furlosifur (Aug 17, 2019)

Tom Mallard said:


> Currently playing Skyrim, gotta love the writing, world building and combat


The Elder Scrolls have always been amazing I still play Morrowind XD


----------



## Furlosifur (Aug 17, 2019)

Tom Mallard said:


> Morrowind is the worst TSO. I mean, you swing your sword ant sometimes it misses, like wtf?
> I rather play the superior game, Skyrim


Just because you swing a sword does not mean your doing to hit your target.  Plus a lot of it is nostalgia and the 250+ mods Im rocking XD I do like Skyrim it kind of scares me though, working so much I am afraid i will go back down the ES rabbit hole X.x


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2019)

Ghost Recon: Predator on my PSP


----------



## Furlosifur (Aug 17, 2019)

Tom Mallard said:


> I don't know man, I don't like to work of put any effort into games, that's why I rather swing away in my favorite game Skyrim


Oh yeah dude I get it fur sure! It is a great game! Like all the crafting stuff they added, the graphics, and such. Wish they would of kept a lot of the odd ball weapons though. Throwing weapons, spears/pole arms and the like. I have always played on PC have very rarely touched a console N64 and Xbox 360 for the most part with being cannon fodder for Smash here and there. The mechanics for Morrowind were just.. different.. plus were trying to compare to video games almost 20 years apart from one another. Also I am not saying Skyrim is better or worse than Morrowind, just very different its kind of crazy how far all of that has come in under 2 decades.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 17, 2019)

Apex Legends baby, gotta get them solo wins XD


----------



## oappo (Aug 23, 2019)

Currently playing The Pirate's Fate and Child of Light. The former is a bit polarising for me, but I'm really enjoying it. It's been too long since I last played a VN.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 23, 2019)

TABS


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 23, 2019)

Currently playing a Don't Starve Together world. Slightly modded in that bosses have less health so it's like single player to make it actually able to be played.
Day 38 Winter
I activated a Winter Trap on the day of Spring so it reset winter since I didn't get a tusk to make a walking cane which will be needed since it grants bonus speed.
At least got a spare Tamo shanter.
Not visible due to the puffy vest but I'm wearing my Punk costume as Wortox.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Aug 23, 2019)

Currently playing Morrowind as an Argonian. I’m delivering sweet, sweet irony to the Dunmer people, while having fun with the old school mechanics. Seriously, you can break the mechanics of the game just by abusing the power of the Mudcrab Merchant, then making absurdly broken spells. I love it!


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 23, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> View attachment 67629


I'm more of a 3ds guy
tho I never laid hands either on a 2D Or 3D
but I like the I


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 23, 2019)

I’ve gotten into CSGO again which is fun, hopefully I’ll keep playing it


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 23, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I'm more of a 3ds guy
> tho I never laid hands either on a 2D Or 3D
> but I like the I



It's alright, most og 2DS tend to get dust underneath the screen..But I've stopped caring so much about it..


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 23, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> It's alright, most og 2DS tend to get dust underneath the screen..But I've stopped caring so much about it..


Mine got dust n the top button stopped triggerin' since like....what, 4 years ago?


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 23, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Mine got dust n the top button stopped triggerin' since like....what, 4 years ago?



I feel like the quality of Nintendo handhelds went down slightly since the DS Lite..I Never had that issue and bought two used ones recently without that issue.
...The hinge situation was serious though, lol..


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 23, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> I feel like the quality of Nintendo handhelds went down slightly since the DS Lite..I Never had that issue and bought two used ones recently without that issue.
> ...The hinge situation was serious though, lol..


Can't disagree
I went off to try my friends DS's when I was still dog swimmin
they were oooooold, and the buttons were all functional
The screen so scratched out, on shadow you couldn't even see the image right, so blurry..damn, it made your eyes hurt


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 23, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Can't disagree
> I went off to try my friends DS's when I was still dog swimmin
> they were oooooold, and the buttons were all functional
> The screen so scratched out, on shadow you couldn't even see the image right, so blurry..damn, it made your eyes hurt


But still worked
the new ones, just need a couple of scratches and they are done, No bottom screen for Timmy no more...


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 30, 2019)

Spoiler



Added a new Gameboy to my collection <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 7, 2019)

Hatoful Boyfriend


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Sep 7, 2019)

IL-2 Sturmovik: Forgotten Battles.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 8, 2019)

Playing as Space!Singapore in Stellaris, if only because my pacifist empire is trapped within its starting constellation and has to build tall to compensate.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Cyanomega (Oct 1, 2019)

Red dead redemption 2.
And by playing I mean hunting and foraging for the camp and exploring.
I think I've done 3 missions.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 1, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> Red dead redemption 2.
> And by playing I mean hunting and foraging for the camp and exploring.
> I think I've done 3 missions.



That's basically how I played Skyrim


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 2, 2019)

Link's Awakening Switch remake.  The visual style and soundtrack actually mesh really well with the basic game.  I like some of the improvements (Sword is permanently mapped to B, Shield to R, Pegasus Boots to L, etc.) but do wish for a few more, like mapping the Roc's Feather to ZL or something (I keep it almost permanently set in the X item slot), and ability to move Link via the D-pad buttons.  Yes I recognize this game could probably be played with sideways Joy-Con but the system knows which controller type is in use at all times, so just supporting extra features through extra buttons would be grand.

It's kinda surprising to see that they kept the Color Dungeon from Link's Awakening DX, I like the updates to the fishing and crane games, and Dampe's dungeon maker is an interesting distraction.


----------



## FlareAeon (Oct 2, 2019)

I guess not completely on topic, but I recently beat Cat Quest 2. It has several things over the original that I like. Being able to play as a dog is an improvement.  I wish the multiplayer was online and not just local, but I guess it kinda makes sense. It has new spells and new enemies. It still has the same gameplay and charm as the original, where everyone's spewing puns left and right, but now there are dog puns as well. There are some new weapons, rods being one of them so you can fight at a range. One knock that I will give it is that unlike the original, there's no "New Game+" at least, not that I know of. Maybe they might patch it in, or maybe I need to do some sort of mission, but I haven't seen one yet. 

As for what I'm playing currently, that would be the Romancing Saga 2 remake. I never got to play the original, in all honesty, my best friend introduced me to the game, so this is the first I'm seeing of it. Firstly, I should say it's not so much a remake as it is a crappy port of the mobile version to Steam, PSX, and I guess Switch and Xbox if they have it? It functions, but the controls sometimes have this weird buffer or delay or something. It also has moments where the dialogue is obviously translated. Other than that, I'm having fun with it! I wish it wasn't anti-grind, because I love to grind in RPGs lol. But I'm having fun with it so far~


----------



## SheeraArt (Oct 27, 2019)

My favorite game is Okami  I literally love this game. Besides, I like Zelda very much, especially Twilight Princess and BotW. And on the third place: RDR2 



The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Thank you! I love me some pinball..


I  like pinball too


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 27, 2019)

Destiny 2, borderlands 3 on ps4.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 27, 2019)

Homeworld 2 on PC
Space Marine on PS3
Star Wars Rogue Leader on GameCube


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 27, 2019)

I think we are good as long as we stay away from dont wiz on the electric fence


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 27, 2019)

Still going with Vermintide 2, but I've been working through more of a playlist as of late.

This time?  Quake 2.  Turns out this is one entry in the Quake series that I don't actually like.  Apparently something about how so many things are hitscan - but regardless, I only played the main game and didn't bother with either expansion pack.  It felt like a slog.

Hopefully the next game on my PC gaming rush - Prey (2017) - turns out way better.


----------



## Leocrit (Oct 27, 2019)

This War of Mine


----------



## ElricStrot (Oct 27, 2019)

As of right now been jumping between:

Final Fantasy X remastered
Minecraft
Black ops 4 zombies


----------



## oappo (Oct 27, 2019)

Right now it's just Element4l.

 I'll probably start playing Go! Go! Nippon! ~My First Trip to Japan~ and maybe The Talos Principle soon.


----------



## FeatherStream09 (Oct 27, 2019)

im playing modern warfare :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 28, 2019)

Destiny 2
A friend recommended it, saying there was no need to play the first game. 
It's a bit much to take in, and the gameplay style doesn't help much.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 28, 2019)

Battletech, The Outer Worlds, Xcom 2, Shadowrun Returns


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 28, 2019)

So in MH4U my Shagaru Guild Quest has reached near-highest tier (rewards include some truly epic relic weapons) and I'm not giving up until Shaggy drops at least 3 more Mantles (for my assorted upgrades).  Today's attempt went well for about 25 minutes ... then I triple-carted in just the next 5-10.  WE HAD HIM.

... Despite failing this attempt, I still got TWO Phosgems (one shiny drop, one Palico steal) and a few Talismans (from mining).  But where are the mantles?


----------



## Mivrah (Oct 29, 2019)

Only thing I have really been playing lately is God's unchained, pretty fun if your sick of Blizzards crap but still want a Hearthstone like card game, worth playing even if you don't want to spend any money on it, which I can see a lot of people not wanting to since you can only buy packs with ETH crypto coins, cool concept though hope it takes off.


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 29, 2019)

arma 3 and nier automata


----------



## Kotatsu_Snuggler (Oct 31, 2019)

Recently I picked up Yakuza kawami 0. I'm not to far into it yet, but it's a fun time. And like most modern games set in Japan they really get their backgrounds right.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2019)

Playing Rikki & Vikki. Great game.
I think it's gonna try to pull some UnderTale shit though. One of the characters is...off. 



 

And I've accidentally stumbled across some screenshots of late game scenes that seem mildly disturbing.
Good little co op platformer recently released for Steam and...........Atari 7800 if you've got one of those just kinda lying around next to your Switch and XBox. You know, just plugged into your TV via HDMI. Not at all caked in a mile of dust. Pretty popular console choice today I'm hearing from kids in their 50's.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 7, 2019)

Destiny 2 and Outer Worlds. I'm going to tear the Raygun Gothic hellscape of a world apart in the latter, one Mammonist hive at a time.


----------



## Failcon (Nov 8, 2019)

After getting a lot of furry thoughts off my chest I'm starting to get back into gaming on PS4, mostly playing Destiny 2, Modern Warfare (my first CoD) and a little game called Spirit of the North :3
I also dabble in Ark, Battlefield V, Fallout 76 and REALLY would like to get back into Monster Hunter World, I bought the expansion but didn't even touch it yet...


----------



## Heppi (Nov 8, 2019)

Luigi's Mansion 3 and I love it! It's combining the best elements of the first two games and adds* many* new things to it. It's really fun to use the vacuum cleaner to suck in all kinds of things. The game also rewards curious players, the small details in this game are just lovely~


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2019)

I got that New Super Lucky's Tale game on Switch. I think it and the previous one are pretty great if just a tad unpolished and on the safe/easy side of things. But I really just need a 3D platformer on Switch. 



Failcon said:


> Modern Warfare (my first CoD)


Modern Warfare '19 is sick.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 9, 2019)

I’m playing the original Mass Effect trilogy again.

I’m finally playing as Renegade Shepherd, when I didn’t have the guts to do so before...


----------



## Furrycatboi2282 (Nov 9, 2019)

Destiny 2 with rainbow six seize as runner up


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2019)

I actually set up a whole list to set me for the rest of the year.  Vermintide 2 (with a goal of completing all careers on Champion), both Corpse Party games, Anarchy Reigns, Shadowrun Returns (as well as Dragonfall and Hong Kong), Borderlands 2 (Axton) and Pre-Sequel (Claptrap).... and Prey 2017.  A little less than two months for all of that - I know I'm pumped.



MCtheBeardie said:


> I’m playing the original Mass Effect trilogy again.



Y'know, the second game didn't like my computer a whole lot.  When it kept crashing on that one planet that introduced the second half of the game, it enraged me so much I uninstalled Origin completely (though to be fair, my temper was already nearly completely fractured by that point).  I've been very reluctant to touch anything EA owns ever since.  (I may or may not reinstall Origin if I can get a second hard drive in this computer.)

Sucks because I was otherwise well on course for a nearly-full Paragon playthrough (headbutting the whiny krogan's the one Renegade option I remember doing) a genophage cure if I'd stuck through all three games.


----------



## Furrycatboi2282 (Nov 9, 2019)

If you have steam rocket league is an ok game (if you like soccer and cars) but it takes grinding to get very good


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 9, 2019)

Destiny 2 and Outer Worlds as previously mentioned, but now I've also decided to subject myself to a mobile game called Azur Lane out of morbid  curiosity. Moe isn't my thing.


----------



## Kinare (Nov 11, 2019)

Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth: Complete Edition. It includes both CS and Hacker's Memory and all DLCs that they had. Never played the originals, so this is the perfect thing to scratch that itch of "I really want to play a Digimon game, but the two mobile options suck".


----------



## Leeze (Nov 14, 2019)

Finished up the Witcher 2 today. I really liked the storyline, though  the combat system was a little clunky, especially compared to the Witcher 3, but pretty good for it’s age.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 15, 2019)

I've been kinda getting into Minecraft a lot the past week or so. Yeah, I know . . . but I had never played it so much before (the last time I really played it was when it FIRST came out, like ten years ago). I'm currently aiming to make some big-ass house with a bunch of bridges and underground tunnels.

Oh, and I'm on the PS3 attempting to play through the first Mass Effect as well. (Which I have all three games). I watched my brother play the trilogy when I was younger and always wanted to play it myself. I just need to get my lazy ass to turn on the PS3 more often.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm on that Apex Legends grind baby


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm playing Digimon Cyber Sleuth and it makes me SO ANGRY but I can't stop playing because I don't ever want to not finish what I start, I'm holding out for that magic turning point but I'm already in Chapter 16 and I don't think it's coming


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 17, 2019)

In MH4U, apparently you can craft the Ceadeus CB if you beat the one HR8 quest that I have yet to even attempt.  (Two Deviljho, no armor).  Unfortunately, it doesn't look near as beautiful as the relic versions I'm getting from my Shagaru Guild Quest (which is now Lv.137, out of Lv.140, and EGAD is it brutal to do solo.), like a Rare 9 with heavy Water element and good Sharpness, plus a lovely yellow tint on the blade.


----------



## Kinare (Nov 18, 2019)

Got my 7 Days to Die server set up finally (I own my own server box) and played that yesterday and plan to play more going forward. It's not a very fun game to play solo though, so I dunno how much I can keep up with it having no friends to play it with atm.

Also Ark on that same box, so I was playing that semi-recently, but probably won't play an extreme amount until Genesis releases.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Inklop Bunny (Nov 27, 2019)

Pokémon Shield, The Outer Worlds, and FFVIII Remastered.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 27, 2019)

Empire Total War, Europa Universalis, Civilization and every other Grand Strategy (what a fucking joke) games


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 3, 2019)

Since I picked up Monster Hunter World on a Steam sale, last night I decided to try booting it up.

The good news:  It didn't melt my laptop.

In other news, my Guild Quest of Shagaru Magala in MH4U finally topped out at Lv140.  Shagaru's attacks do so much damage at this level it's insane (an angry ground-slam can easily one-shot you if you aren't full on HP) but on the other hand I have so much experience with this dragon it's almost a science.  I did attempt it earlier today but had to abandon because I forgot to bring Pickaxes for mining (and I'm not wasting the quest's treasure area without mining some relics).


----------



## ZoeyKitten (Dec 4, 2019)

Got Xcom 2 like 4 days ago and already put about 32+ into it. (Strategic, turn based and extremely difficult with a noticable sense of background fear of losing within one turn)


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 9, 2019)

So I did pick up Pokemon Sword, and by now I have just explored all of the Wild Area south of Motostoke City - not that I could actually catch anything in the northern half of it, but I apparently do have access to the Nursery over on the east side, and I filled out a lot of Pokedex sightings.  Plus, I love how some of the wandering Pokemon just look at you, roar, than walk/fly away.  That early encounter with

Also, Surprise Trade (the new Wonder Trade) is too much fun; I'm gaining SO MUCH raw Pokedex completion it's not funny.  My best acquisitions so far:


Spoiler



- Female Scorbunny
- Grookey
- Dreepy in a Beast Ball
- Type:Null
- Eevee with Hidden Ability (Anticipation)



That last one I put on my active team for about an hour, and it subsequently gave everybody on my team Pokerus.  Just great....


----------



## Baalf (Dec 11, 2019)

I was playing Shiness: The Lightning Kingdom for a while. It's an RPG where 3 out of 5 of the main characters are anthropomorphic (one is a cat and the other two, I think, are supposed to be mice, and they are the starting characters, with the two human characters being obtained later). I was enjoying it for a while, and it felt like the game kept getting better and better... and then it went into the usual "animal lovers are evil and hunters are always angels" schtick that I absolutely hate about modern media. I'm taking a few days off of it to cool down, but I'll probably return to playing it soon.

In the games defense, what pissed me off was an optional quest line and I'm not required to partake in said questline, but it still kind of pisses me off.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 11, 2019)

Shadow Warrior 2

Having a blast with this one.


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 12, 2019)

Dying Light and Star Wars battlefront 2!


----------



## Sairn (Dec 12, 2019)

Enjoying myself some Evil Within, haven't ever played before but I'm hooked!


----------



## LoonA (Dec 12, 2019)

playing some modern warfare :3


----------



## TheKC (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm bouncing in-between Nier: Automata and Final Fantasy 9.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 14, 2019)

Saint Seiya Awakening SEA


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2019)

Got this game called Control.
It's got a premise similar to Astral Chain, but the game's actually fun and cohesive. 
And damn...this game's pretty.


----------



## Giana36 (Dec 17, 2019)

Well, recently I played
Fallout 1
Counterstrike:GO
Warioware Touched
and Atari 2600 Q*bert


----------



## Breyo (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm currently trying to do a pistol-only run on Resident evil 4 and also classic mode on Evil within 2 (then it's on to akumu mode )


----------



## Tenné (Dec 19, 2019)

Bought Armello to play with my brother. It's a fun little board game ruined by microtransactions and glitches.

Also got myself Fire Emblem: Three Houses, which so far has too anime, too much plot. Font size is lacking too.

Luckily the new Shovel Knight expansion is super good!


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 19, 2019)

i was balling on some hoes in battlefield hardline and then played some pubg. i'll try to play dead space later on too.


----------



## oappo (Dec 19, 2019)

At long last, I will be playing Baldur's Gate 1 soon. I'm not super into this type of gameplay, but it's made by old bioware(I think? Apparently there's like 2 or 3 developers for this), so I'm sure this will be something of a hidden gem for me. 

Might also start playing Journal


----------



## _Oliver_ (Dec 19, 2019)

Apex legends and sometimes Vrchat and rarely Overwatch.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 19, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Shadow Warrior 2
> 
> Having a blast with this one.


you no mess with LO WANG.


----------



## Giana36 (Dec 19, 2019)

Just recently played CS:GO with a wired Switch Pro controller.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 19, 2019)

Banjo-Kazooie, for the first time. I know it's old news, but as pretty as she is, Kazooie is a total bitch. Or maybe she's just into verbal abuse....


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 19, 2019)

I saw someone playing Oblivion on Twitch, and had to dig it up again myself.


----------



## oappo (Dec 20, 2019)

bruh, Journal really dropped a bomb on me with the ending. Granted, most of the game wasn't as related to the ending as it arguably should've been, but it still hit me sort of hard. Perhaps I'm just a sucker for that type of stuff. I think need to replay it to really "get" the game knowing what I do now. 

Anyways, probably going to start doing The Talos Principle soon. Finish that up. Probably play another game too, just not sure what yet. And hold on Baldur's gate for a week or 2 probably. I heard it takes 150+ hours of playtime and I don't really want to start up a really long game right now. Those things are journeys,you gotta prepare yourself for them :>


----------



## BayoDino (Dec 20, 2019)

I played Bayonetta on February at that is great to me (although some of its views were frickin' well)

I play JustCause 2 and Ory and the blind forest when i've free time


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Dec 21, 2019)

Playing KOTOR again! I don't remember why I stopped playing it, but I have it on PC now (I used to just play it on the old-school Xbox... the original, you know, not the Xbox One. The whole Xbox naming thing is still confusing to me.) It's a fun game. I like being stubbornly light-side even when it's entirely inconvenient.


----------



## WXYZ (Dec 21, 2019)

Stardew Valley, and not much else.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dragon Age 2 on PS3

Switching between being diplomatic and sarcastic depending on who I talk to, between this and my inconsistent play style in Origins should make Inquisition interesting.


----------



## Giana36 (Dec 21, 2019)

Fallout 1 on PC from GOG.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Dec 21, 2019)

I've had Wreckfest on my computer since it was NCG, but I'm revisiting it lately and I gotta say it's drastically improved. It's smack in between BeamNG and Forza and I'm loving it.

It's the only racing game that's made me enjoy driving angry, because the takedowns are _so_ satisfying.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 22, 2019)

Approaching the endgame in Pokemon Sword.  Eight badges and we've arrived in the final city, which for once is an ACTUAL city (with shops, NPCs, etc).  Strangely, it's also the first time you actually SEE Corviknight Taxis in-game (you receive it as a fast-travel option in Motostoke, but you basically only ever see vacant Taxi parking spots otherwise).  Another thing for the list of easy opportunities that GF missed in this generation, I guess.


----------



## mrgrtt123 (Dec 22, 2019)

I just got a copy of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare but I haven't played it yet since I really feel kind of blue.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 22, 2019)

The Isle, on PC.

I don’t know why I haven’t picked it up before, it’s fun!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Dec 23, 2019)

Pokemon Sword. 
I need my battle doggo


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm playing shield, for another kind of battle doggo >:3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 23, 2019)

Playing a lot of Rocket League and Hearts of Iron IV nowadays


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 26, 2019)

Pokemon Ultra Sun.  I just had THE MOST degenerate battle against Totem Togedemaru....


Spoiler



I led with my Lanturn (with Volt Absorb).  This meant I had was immune, doubly resistant, or at least singly resistant to literally anything the Totem could do to me.  The worst my fish was subjected to was Torment (which doesn't wear off without switching Pokemon) and Super Fang (a fixed 50% of your _current_ HP in damage) and flinching (Iron Head caused me to flinch LITERALLY every turn I didn't spend healing!).  Also, Lightningrod works even when the Pokemon is in the invulnerable phase of Bounce (Fly, etc.) meaning I couldn't use any of my fish's Electric moves, either.  Nonetheless, by the time the battle was over my fish was nearly out of moves (but not HP, thanks to Volt Absorb) and I am NOT repeating that.


----------



## oappo (Dec 27, 2019)

I am currently playing The House in Fata Morgana and absolutely loving it. Wonderful VN. Also playing Life Goes On somewhat casually as well as Monster Loves You.


----------



## Universe (Dec 27, 2019)

I play no man’s sky on Xbox one

gamertag: PearlOregano572


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 27, 2019)

An assortment of atrocities that came on a Chinese bootleg NES Classic Mini simply called "Entertainment System", which I got for Christmas.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 27, 2019)

Diablo 3, Rome total war 2... All you olive trees R belong to Caeser!!


----------



## Giana36 (Dec 27, 2019)

Battlefield 1 on Xbox One.


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Dec 27, 2019)

Pokemon sword ( i got it for christmas )


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Cesula (Dec 29, 2019)

Good place for a first post  - After Party, technically a second run through of Outer Worlds (XBox One), but taking that at a slow pace this time through, and Never Alone.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 29, 2019)

Back to Banjo-Kazooie again. NASTY difficulty spike at the end!


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 1, 2020)

Super Smash Bros. Ultimate. I completed the entire "Adventure" page in "Challenges" without using a single Golden Hammer.


----------



## Deegan Rin (Jan 1, 2020)

Star wars fallen order, generation zero, GTA 5, Forza horizon 4, once in a blue moon I'll play fortnite, also play break point on occasion. I normally play those on my days off. I'll use my old 360 most other days so I can smoke in bed and just relax


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 2, 2020)

And for the record, even though Kirby was the sole survivor in "World of Light", I made sure Sonic was the one to kill Galeem and Dharkon.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 3, 2020)

Shovel Knight: King of Cards.

The map is HUGE this time around, with the tradeoff that individual areas are shorter (typically just 1 checkpoint instead of 3-5).  The collectible card minigame, "Joustus", is also fun.  But it has two MAJOR improvements over the average in-game CCG:
* The weakest cards in the game have unlimited quantity.
* When you just can't seem to win a card back after losing it to your opponent, Chester will allow you to buy the card back directly.

Also, a smaller scale RPG called "The Tenth Line" on the Switch.  Not much to say about the story so far, but the setting prominently features beastfolk (of your three protagonist party members, two are beastfolk with one being a furry "kobold" and the other a dracomage - yes, dragon) and the character banter is well written.  Even item descriptions are written in-character!


----------



## Cres Moon (Jan 6, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> The Isle, on PC.
> 
> I don’t know why I haven’t picked it up before, it’s fun!


I just got it too, though having trouble finding a decent server


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 6, 2020)

Cres Moon said:


> I just got it too, though having trouble finding a decent server



I know a great server! It’s called Eden, it’s fun to play there.


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

CrazyDragon said:


> My main one right now is _Rainbow 6: Siege _(so addicted), and _Rim World_ is a close runner up.
> 
> What are you playing these days!
> (And share your Steam/gamertag if you're interested)


Was playing Skyrim a few hours ago, exploring blackreach.


----------



## Kinare (Jan 14, 2020)

MHW Iceborne just got released a few days ago for PC, so I've been playing that any chance I get. My wrist has been very mad at me though, so I had to take it easier that I would like to initially. Still, I made pretty good progress by my own standards despite taking things pretty slowly. Hopefully it's better by Thursday because I have at least 4 days off then that I want to dedicate to being a #nolifegamer.

Just before Iceborne came out and when I need a break from it I started a new character in Skyrim, one I've wanted to do for a while now, but I'm still in that "figure out the mods" stage. Luckily I'm in the last phase: trying to figure out what housing situation will work best for me. I think I've settled on making a camp near somewhere that I can fast travel to, which will be really cool because of the Hearth Craft and tents mod combined with the survival mods. Once I figure out the layout and exact location I'm considering starting over fresh with the same character and scenario and forcing myself to not cheat with things like encumbrance - might even stream it to keep myself honest. Before I get too into this playthrough though I need to tire myself of MHW, so I'm just sort of derping about when I do play it. I don't wanna stream MHW again and I wouldn't want to take large breaks from streaming Skyrim if I were to do so.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jan 17, 2020)

code vein and world of warcraft. (However I have not been playing WOW that much lately and I am mostly waiting for shadowlands to drop as grinding has become dull.)


----------



## Deathless (Jan 17, 2020)

Guitar Hero World Tour baby!!
Never gonna get tired of this game, it's my life. When you've been waiting years to play it for the one Dream Theater song on it and you finally get to it after spending the entire weekend completing career mode, how could you not cry???


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 18, 2020)

Pokemon Sword is won.  I rather like how the epic story boss was done in a raid-battle format (though I totally missed an opportunity to throw a Beast Ball with presumably no chance of failing).  Champion match was a champion time, though I wish I didn't have to sacrifice a few team members to use Revives.

In other news, I've found some of the hidden areas in Baba is You, and things are getting WEIRD.  There's an area called "Depths" which may as well be the "of insanity" variety given what shenanigans you do.  The best part, of course, is that it's all entirely consistent with what you've played up to this point....


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 18, 2020)

Been playing Skyrim, because of no wifi. But plan on ESO and maybe GTA online when I get wifi.


----------



## Giana36 (Jan 22, 2020)

Just played Venture for Atari 2600 via Stella emulator


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jan 23, 2020)

Spoiler: Got my baby backlit


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2020)

Battlefield V


----------



## Ghostbird (Jan 23, 2020)

Untitled Goose Game, SW Battlefront 2


----------



## David Drake (Jan 24, 2020)

Still focusing on FFXIV the majority of the time, but when PSN goes down I've been throwing in Mortal Kombat X (I know I'm a game late, but that just let me get XL on the cheap. I'll probably pick up MK11 in a few years once everything's released). I kinda main Alien, Reptile, Raiden, and D'vorah.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 24, 2020)

Making progress in Celeste.  Already beat the story some time ago, and was hunting Crystal Hearts until I got stumped.  But I noticed a hidden Feather powerup while watching a LP, realized "that's what I'm missing!" and went directly there myself -- turns out I was right but that was a serious puzzle at the end to solve before unlocking the Heart.

Then I finally acquired the Heart in level 7 (which itself required finding six collectible crystals throughout the level).  The final one to find was the Emerald in the hotel section, and I was so stumped I literally turned on all of the assists (infinite stamina, dashes, and invincibility) to just bum around and explore every corner of every room until I spotted the one suspiciously-cracked wall I'd overlooked.

After that, went back to the Core (epilogue chapter) for another run this time made it past the one room that had stumped me previously, and ultimately finished it (there's no missing the B-side tape here).  This unlocked the DLC chapter ("Farewell") and WOW did things escalate quickly there.  I've only made it a few rooms in before having to take a break....

On the bright side, I've also beaten the B-sides of the first three areas.  Still quite difficult, but not so intimidating after surviving the Core, and there's even some new mechanics to learn (which were always present, you just never needed them until now).  And the music remix for the B-side hotel level is awesome.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 24, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Been playing Skyrim, because of no wifi. But plan on ESO and maybe GTA online when I get wifi.


Oh, cool. I'm playing Skyrim too.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Anno 1800 lately


----------



## Kinare (Jan 25, 2020)

Temtem.

Send help plz.


----------



## Godbear999 (Jan 28, 2020)

Playing a ton of FFXIV lately


----------



## Giana36 (Jan 30, 2020)

Going to play either Hexen or Duke3D soon, seeing as Steam is down in many countries right now, and not just the store.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jan 30, 2020)

Everyone plays Mario Kart and all that, but what do y'all know about..




 

...


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 30, 2020)

Pokemon Ultra Sun.  How the hell does my team (particularly my Salazzle) keep getting constantly outsped by the likes of Guzma, Gladion, Nanu, and Lusamine!?  I used up nearly all my healing items (not taking any trips back to town to resupply) in the raid on Aether Paradise, but in contrast, that battle against Lusamine herself actually went super well.  (Hawlucha's Flying Press is 4x super effective on Bewear, goood night sweet prince...)

Special mention for Gladion -- when he tossed out his Type:Null (which somehow outsped my Salazzle!) I waited it out with Toxic, and it ultimately turned out to be his Zoroark.  Totally forgot they gave him one in Ultra Sun/Moon.  (His actual Type:Null was nowhere that fast.)

I have already noticed they toned down the ferocity of Lusamine's antagonism.  Regular Sun/Moon had a rather memorable line where she identified Lillie and Gladion only as the daughter who took Cosmog and the son who stole Type:Null (almost exact quote), but that line didn't happen this time.  Oh, and Dusle's Poipole was surprisingly sturdy in battle.  (I was leading an Absol built for a 100% crit rate, very useful for piercing Defense buffs.)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 30, 2020)

Conker's Bad Fur Day. Trading off with a friend when someone dies or gets to a new area.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 31, 2020)

I have just discovered Yakuza series.

I wish I have discovered it earlier


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 2, 2020)

Pokemon Ultra Sun: I was actually kind of relieved that I didn't have to battle Hapu before entering Vast Poni Canyon (instead, it was the Ultra Recon Squad again; Poipole may be unevolved but it's still rather strong).  Dragon trial was a little predictable: Thunder Waves for everybody, Feather Dances for Totem Kommo-o and then chip away at its HP, meanwhile ally Noivern is Screeching everybody and ally Scizor loves Bullet Punch.  Oh, and Snarl didn't work because apparently the totem is Soundproof, but that's okay because its main threats are physical in nature and only Noivern was special-based.

After that the plot deviated sharply from normal Sun/Moon, in that instead of facing down endgame Lusamine, Necrozma appears and takes on Solgaleo, creating the cover legendary.  Then we're introduced to a new minigame event (which is going to take a while longer to learn), as the plot otherwise proceeds straight to Ultra Necrozma in the Ultra Megalopolis.  It's time for a showdown, I guess?

Aside: It's no comparison to that raid-format Eternamax Eternatus battle in the Sword/Shield finale for spectacle, but there's no telling just how this will go down.  The current team is Lv.49-52, with: Lanturn (with Thunder Wave), Absol (with Snarl and a 100% crit build), Hawlucha (with Feather Dance), Rufflet (with Eviolite), Salazzle (with Toxic and Protect), and Decidueye (and all birds have Roost).  I'm low on Revives but otherwise well-stocked on out-of-battle healing (Sitrus Berries are amazing for this).


Spoiler: edit: well, THAT escalated quickly.



Well, looks like Ultra Necrozma is Lv.60 which isn't that bad except it STARTS WITH ALL STATS AT +1?

I literally couldn't do anything but watch my party get entirely outsped AND one-shot.

Haven't been beaten by this wide a margin since that time I accidentally challenged the Lv.37 Battle Cafe owner on my first visit to Hammerlocke (i.e. my team was only Lv.25-30).  But this isn't an optional battle that I can tell; it's a brick-wall difficulty spike.

Nonetheless, Photon Geyser was obviously Psychic-typed so it's time to bring in Toby (my Zoroark), that should be able to buy me at least one free turn (or a free swap-in).  My rookie Jangmo-o will need a lot of training but it has Bulletproof (i.e. immunity to Dragon Pulse) and Noble Roar, and I absolutely need to land a Thunder Wave on this guy.


In other news, beat the B-Side of level 5 (Mirror Temple) in Celeste.  It didn't feel like 40 minutes and near-200 deaths!  Most of the rooms were actually pretty fun to navigate.


----------



## oappo (Feb 3, 2020)

I've finally finish The House in Fata Morgana and _wow_. It's absolutely amazing, an absolute rollercoaster until the end. A wonderful VN. 

Next up is The House in Fata Morgana: A Requiem for Innocence. Not sure what I'll play after that.


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Feb 3, 2020)

Since the Reach update, I've been getting back into the Halo Master Chief Collection. I still got about 200 achievements left to get.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 3, 2020)

Destiny 2.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 5, 2020)

Celeste's B-sides (level 6 and 7) are now beat.  It only took about 1,000 deaths!  Late in Lv.7 the crow appears and teaches you a new mechanic with your dash, but fortunately you don't need to use it very much.

As for Pokemon Ultra Sun, my reworked team is now Lv.55-ish and Poni Island is almost impossibly dark with that wormhole above it.  However, nobody on Poni acknowledges this, and the other islands are their usual brightness.  I did manage to snag myself a Goomy and some Leftovers (which in this game are apparently exclusive to wild Munchlax), but my main strat for Ultra Necrozma will be to stall out its Photon Geyser if possible, while trying to paralyze and debuff it to level the field.


Spoiler: Umm....



Well, the good news is that battle lasted roughly twice as long.

The bad news is my team STILL can't survive even one attack yet.  Decidueye barely survived a non-STAB from him, but...


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Feb 7, 2020)

Stronghold Crusader and Age of Empires 2


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Feb 8, 2020)

Henry has come to see us!


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 8, 2020)

Celeste B-side 8 is complete.  Total 16 crystal hearts, and this unlocked even more challenges:  Golden Strawberries and C-Sides.

As for Pokemon Sword, last night's highlight was a *shiny* G-max Grimmsnarl raid.  (Forgive me, Master Ball, but I must do this, just this once....)


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 8, 2020)

Legend of Zelda; Link’s Awakening for the Switch. Afterwards I’m gonna play Bloodstained; Curse of the Moon then wait for my sister to finish playing Fire Emblem; Four Houses.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 9, 2020)

Dragon Ball Z: Kakarot
It is not a very polished game but I have always been a huge Dragon Ball fan. So I am having fun with it :3






Favorite moment so far? I have some Philips Hue lamps in my room that are synced to my PC. When Namek was about to blow up while Goku and Frieza where fighting my whole room was filled with red light and the lights were flashing, made pounding Frieza into paste feel even better


----------



## Kinare (Feb 10, 2020)

Fired up RimWorld again recently. I play it a lot on and off. It's a very good game for me to play at work because I can pause it any time, and it's very casual so it doesn't require 100% of my focus. Problem is I tend to get bored with a world I make after I get to like mid-tier tech. I have never actually "won" because I can't force myself to get that far, even if my colony is doing well. I've been trying to challenge myself more lately, but I also tend to get bored if I just keep dying repeatedly, so I'm trying to find a decent balance this time around.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 25, 2020)

After much grinding in Ultra Sun, I challenged Ultra Necrozma again, and this time _we beat him!_


Spoiler: The team



All Lv.58-59
- Lanturn with Thunder Wave (important!), Charge, Sitrus Berry
- Zoroark with Protect, Snarl, U-Turn
- Sceptile (wild caught) with Dual Chop and X-Scissor
- Decidueye (starter) with Spirit Shackle, U-Turn, Sitrus Berry
- Kommo-o with Noble Roar and Haban Berry
- Hawlucha with Feather Dance and Payapa Berry


My battle strategy: Paralyze and debuff Ultra Necrozma to level the odds.


Spoiler: The battle



Lanturn tanked a Photon Geyser to land the Thunder Wave, but not even the Sitrus Berry could save him from getting two-shot.
Zoroark stalled a turn out with Protect, but (even paralyzed!) Necrozma still outsped him , didn't go for the illusion (a Hawlucha) either, instead just Dragon Pulsing him off the field.  One-shots really hurt.
Hawlucha had to eat a Photon Geyser (thanks Payapa Berry) but landed one Feather Dance -- turns out Necrozma's fourth move is Smart Strike (a physical attack) so that's good.  Besides, I hear that Photon Geyser is physical or special depending on whichever is stronger, so I can't just debuff Necrozma's Sp.Atk, I have to debuff both.
After Hawlucha is down, by this point I have good reason to believe Necrozma is out of Photon Geysers, so Kommo-o's Haban Berry saves him enough to land one Noble Roar.  Still gets outsped and two-shot.
Decidueye hits for DPS with Spirit Shackle and U-Turn.  Necrozma loses a turn to paralysis, buying me time to Max Revive my Zoroark and Snarl him once, making his special attacks actually survivable now.  Necrozma's still faster, but at least this meant I can U-Turn out and give Sceptile a clean entry.
Sceptile, fastest on the team, turns out to be the only one capable of outspeeding Necrozma, and finishes the battle off easily.


----------



## Warzak (Feb 25, 2020)

Currently playing a lot the early access game of Gloomhaven, I do own both the physical copy and digital version of this tabletop adaptation. 
Other titles I'm running at the moment would probably be Serious Sam, both the second encounter and SS3 with the BFE Enhanced mod. Brilliant one I might add. Probably one of my favourite series, though I'm by far no expert, just enjoying some retro FPS shooters now and then. So yes I have played Doom, Duke Nukem, and even a few new ones, but I'm basically getting sidetracked again. 
Last but not least, have been playing a lot Battle Chasers Nightwar and Wolcen: Lords of Mayhem though I'm keeping it to offline character at the moment due to its current mess upon release. Gameplay though is brilliant.


----------



## Arix (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm a retro gamer for the most part. Working my way through my NES backlog, currently on Kid Icarus.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 25, 2020)

3 MORE WEEKS UNTIL I CAN PUNCH DEMON HEADS INTO THEIR CHEST CAVITIES.


----------



## FrostHeart (Feb 25, 2020)

Saints Row 2!


----------



## WitherSDL (Feb 26, 2020)

Factorio.   I can't stop.


----------



## Kinare (Feb 26, 2020)

Arrrrrrk. New Genesis DLC dropped last night and I love it. It's very difficult, but I just can't get over how pretty it is. My fav map previously was Aberration (which not many people would agree on, ha) but Genesis might take the cake if it hasn't already. The only biome I'm kinda meh on is the ocean one, but I know that's likely because I have not explored the actual ocean part yet, I've only seen the very disappointing surface areas while traveling around on a raft. I want to build a legit boat, build on a turtle, and go for a dive. More than that, I want to build somewhere in the lunar area. And tame some new snowy saber cats. And all the new critters.

So much to do, so little time!


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 27, 2020)

been playing lots of minecraft for some reason lol


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2020)

Okay, so in Pokemon Ultra Sun my team got wiped against the Fairy Totem.  I wasn't expecting the totem to start with all stats at *+2!*  Or to start buffing Sp.Atk even further with Quiver Dance.  Now I need to develop a few team members specifically to counter this ... Thunder Wave for starters, then I swap in my Red Oricorio (male) because Dancer nullifies Quiver Dance.  Add in some confusion and Sp.Atk debuffs ... I think I got it.

Meanwhile, last night in Pokemon Sword I had one of the worst raid attempts imaginable....


Spoiler



It was a 5-star Ribombee, and 5-star raids definitely require help from other players.  The only other player to join signed on with a Farfetch'd -- a _Galarian_ Farfetch'd, mind you.  And I can't imagine how he should react when opening up his combat menu to see "Not very effective" written across his ENTIRE moveset.

Let's just say it was difficult NOT to make my Corviknight attack HIM instead of the raid boss.  My bird was literally the only Pokemon still standing by just turn 3.



It wasn't all bad, though.  Kanto starters (Bulbasaur, Squirtle) and Mewtwo seem to be the current raid event.  For some reason, though, it won't let me catch Mewtwo (not that it mattered, we got defeated quite handily).  It literally said "you won't be able to catch this Pokemon. Is this okay?" when I tried to join.


----------



## WitherSDL (Feb 27, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> been playing lots of minecraft for some reason lol



We all have our vices.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## DariusTheLoony (Feb 29, 2020)

No more heroes 2


----------



## Wodenofthegays (Mar 1, 2020)

Lots of HoI4 multiplayer. Really fun kicking the shit out of the Axis for historical and certain-kinds-of-people-tend-to-play-them reasons.



Spoiler: Fun China Game














Years of China multiplayer and Japan players still let me do naval meme. Literally only country I play because of this.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 1, 2020)

Been playing through the new Darksiders on the Switch.

I love it. The game has some bugs here and there but nothing that ruins the entire experience. I've enjoyed the series ever since I played Darksiders II on the Wii U. The series feels like a hidden gem because NOT ENOUGH PEOPLE PLAY IT.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Stratelier (Mar 1, 2020)

Well, seems my strategy for defeating Totem Ribombee in Pokemon Ultra Sun worked _flawlessly_:


Spoiler



I lead off with my Thunder Wave Lanturn and paralyzed the Totem on turn 1, which has been key to my strategy in several battles lately.  Apparently the Totem has Shield Dust which means the _only_ debuffs I can apply are through status moves directly (attacks with secondary debuffs won't work here).
The totem's first ally is a Drizzle Pelipper.  Luckily for me, the Totem lost its next turn to paralysis, allowing Lanturn to get a clean Volt Switch off the Pelipper to bring in the Red Oricorio I had specifically been training for this task.  Water+Flying is 4x weak to Electric moves and even a Stockpile (+1 buff to defenses) couldn't save it from getting one-shot.
This Oricorio is actually a male (the species has a distribution of 75% females) which gives me an advantage because the Totem is female and so is its second ally (Blissey), so Captivate (which only works on the opposite gender) allows me to debuff its Sp.Atk at will.  Furthermore, Oricorio's signature ability makes it copy any "dance" move it sees, so any time the Totem uses Quiver Dance (+1 buff to Sp.Atk, Sp.Def, and Speed, and the bane of my first attempt) my Pokemon copies the buff too.
Did I mention it was raining?  During my training I swapped out Air Slash for Hurricane, which is 50% stronger but less accurate -- but _never misses during rain_.  That was a super solid hit on the Totem, but actually not enough for a one-shot (its Sp.Def is still +2 stages above my Sp.Atk).
The totem's Blissey has a support build with Light Screen and Heal Pulse, so it has the Totem fully healed in two turns while I wear it down (Blissey is an infamous Sp.Def wall). The rain has stopped by now, but the Totem is still losing a turn or two to the paralysis, and its actual attacks (Bug Buzz and Dazzling Gleam) can't even scratch this bird (especially since I can just heal it off with Roost).
Eventually the Totem goes down.  Indeed, THIS is the battle I trained this bird for.



Next up is the Grand Trial battle against Hapu.  My bird's moveset will be considerably less useful here, but I'm certain I can still ply its rarer gender to some advantage against Hapu's team of females.  Salazzle of course will have to stay out, but Lanturn and my Decidueye should be able to mop up the rest easily.  Naturally, the only real danger is the general overlap between Ground and Rock types (not unlike the overlap between Ice and Water).


----------



## Arix (Mar 1, 2020)

Finished Kid Icarus, moving onto a weird homebrew title called Lizard.






It's kind of a weird exploratory platformer, almost Metroidvania style but not quite?


----------



## real time strategist (Mar 2, 2020)

I've gotten Doom 4 on saturday and finished it the next day. I was a bit skeptical at first, but I gotta say, I'm hooked. It's not perfect, (jesus christ after all these years it is still buggy as hell, it's somewhere in-between a normal game and trying to run a winxp game on modern pc's, also imo soundtrack needs to stop being so bipolar by going from metal to electronic constantly in the battle theme's) but all around I'd give it a 7.5/10. idk if Doom Eternal is going to be as good, as Bethesda is really good at being Bethesda sometimes, but it does look pretty good.


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 3, 2020)

At the minute, I am playing a lot of Crusader Kings 2. I love playing as a count and scheming and killing my way to the throne. I do enjoy the almost Little Finger/Varys level of scheming.

I recently played a game as the count (later duke) of Suffolk, built up my duchy, by marrying the daughters of nearby nobles and then murdering all their sons. I formed an alliance with the Duke of York and overthrew the king (with permission from the pope, because the king was no longer catholic) and installed myself as King. Now I had the throne, I didn't need the Duke of York as an ally anymore and started revoking his counties and awarding them to my sons, nephews and cousins who did not have any titles.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 3, 2020)

Tokyo Afterschool Summoners. Curating a team of hasubandos and waifus with features I like and who aren't jailbait has been fun. My current lineup is Ziz, Ose, Hakumen, and Hati.


----------



## CocoMuffin (Mar 3, 2020)

Mostly Super Smash Bros. Ultimate currently. While I wait for Animal Crossing: New Horizons. Day one, that's gonna be amazing!


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 18, 2020)

The game about the movie that subliminally made me a furry


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 18, 2020)

I hate most girly games like I hate Barbie Dolls... here's a list of my current games...
Miitopia
GTA5
Mario Kart 7
Skyrim
The Sims 4
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
Super Mario World (2D)
Animal Crossing New Leaf... 
and I might have forgotten a few


----------



## kiroku (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm currently playing Black Mesa (Half-Life remake) because it just hit its 1.0 release. It's an amazing recreation of the original with some great new music.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 25, 2020)

Minecraft new Nintendo 3ds edition


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 25, 2020)

In Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, finally took down that Raging Brachydios (G-rank postgame monster).  Needed several tries -- the first one was a clear abandon after we took a few one-shots learning how NOT to fight this variant.  He's big and slow, but hit a glowing part and it'll explode for easily 100 damage, and Raging Brachy's strongest (but most-telegraphed) attacks will almost certaily one-shot you.  Second try we bailed after making the subquest.  Third try we pressed on but failed, however I did recognize that two of the carts were definitely my fault for trying to sharpen my weapon on the field (getting hit as a direct result).  Plus the chip damage from constantly blocking attacks was costing me a fortune in healing items.  So I switched armor sets and tried again (Heat Res for immunity to lava damage, Speed Sharpening, and Guard+2 which nullified chip damage from everything but the strongest attacks), and won easily, even getting all breaks (including the tail) in the process.

The dance still lasted 30 minutes (this was solo) but man, _we did it._

...Unfortunately we mostly only got regular Brachy loot (very little of the unique Raging Brachy parts) so I am definitely going to have to farm him a bit more before I can do anything useful, but I think I'll call in some other players to speed that up.

We also completed (solo) "Operation Fire Extinguisher" against a Teostra in the Battlequarters arena, and now suddenly there's a new quest for hunting  a _rusted_ Kushala Daora.  I do not think that's a coincidence.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 25, 2020)

It's day 3 in Animal Crossing: New Horizons for me. My starting villagers are both birbs!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 25, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's day 3 in Animal Crossing: New Horizons for me. My starting villagers are both birbs!


I have new Leaf, but haven't started it yet


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 26, 2020)

Rimworld.... always Rimworld... beautiful Rimworld


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 26, 2020)

And this is where I'd mention ACNH... _*If I HAD a copy!     *_


----------



## grrfret (Mar 26, 2020)

Thimbleweed Park


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 31, 2020)

I play kingdom hearts 3 for the plot, honest!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 31, 2020)

Super Mario Galaxy 2... they need to make a part 3...


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Mar 31, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I play kingdom hearts 3 for the plot, honest!


but fr though, damn..... what's sora doing with those cakes


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 31, 2020)

Not played this year but I played these before:

Bayonetta 
GTA vice (?) 
Meet the Robinson family
Plants vs zombies
IGI 2
Max Payne 2
Just cause 2


----------



## soggy_fri (Mar 31, 2020)

I've been playing a lot of animal crossing new horizons and replaying a bit of xenoblade chronicles 2 because a friend pointed out a weird Easter egg in the trailer for the switch remake of 1 that's leading me to theorize there connected more than I originally thought

Btw anybody got roses? I need some roses...


----------



## лОРИк (Mar 31, 2020)

Suffer in Hollow Knight. Any boss fucks me deep in the ass.


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Mar 31, 2020)

Pathologic. Thematically appropriate.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 31, 2020)

Did some work in Mario Maker over the weekend.  The one major development is I finally figured out a bust-the-wall setup that I liked (just a Flimsy Lift that drops an offscreen Bob-omb into lava to blow the wall open, very simple and efficient).  Course ID: *TYS-3B8-6NG*.

And if you can beat that easily, try its speedrun version: *H82-QTN-B5G*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 31, 2020)

*



*


----------



## Aedion (Mar 31, 2020)

Right meow? League of Legends, I'm currently slamming Morgana mid to gain Mastery. Her new skin was revealed today & I cant even...

Otherwise, WoW (retail), Assassins Creed Odyssey, & Aninal Crossing.


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

im late for the party but i mostly play rage 2 or fallout series or elder scrolls series i really cant get into morrowind due to quest markers. I gotta say about rage 2 theme menu sounds like a 80's vib


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 31, 2020)

MINECRAFT YA ZOOMERS XD


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Apr 2, 2020)

I started playing Castlevania: Bloodlines again to try to beat it this time. It's just as hard as I remember... ^^;


----------



## Skittles (Apr 2, 2020)

LA Noire.

Press X to DOUBT!!


----------



## Thrashy (Apr 2, 2020)

I've started to play Conker's Bad Fur Day again on the N64


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Apr 2, 2020)

Skittles said:


> LA Noire.
> 
> Press X to DOUBT!!


We know you shot Everett Gage. We can put you at the scene, skittles.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 2, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> We know you shot Everett Gage. We can put you at the scene, skittles.


But can you? OFFISHAH?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 3, 2020)

I probably haven't mentioned playing Astral Chain recently (or at least not here?).  Progress in that game is at Chapter 09 and the endgame has definitely been started.

Meanwhile, in MH4U I officially soloed my Shagaru Magala guild quest (at LV.140).  Man, I definitely had some lucky RNG throughout the fight (like actually surviving Shagaru's ground pound, one of three attacks that, at this level, is otherwise expected to one-shot you), getting two Pure Scales (somewhat rare) from shiny drops AND two Phosgems from carves.

I've also been challenging some of the postgame Apex monsters.  Apex Gravios wasn't much more a threat than a frenzied Black Gravios, but Apex Tigrex took longer as Tigrexes are just so constantly aggressive.  Apex Zinogre, you are next ... as soon as I decide what gear I should be bringing.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 4, 2020)

Right now, I'm playing SuperEpic: The Entertainment Wars. It's a metroidvania game starring a racoon and a llama. The basic plot lampoons those crappy freemium games on your phone like your typical Bejeweled or Bust A Move clone with microtransactions. The game is really fun, and has an extensive combo system that's kind of fun to use, and figure out all these different combos and combinations you can use.

Ironically, there are sections blocked off by QR codes that you can scan, and when you do, it takes you to Regent corp's crappy games, and when you beat those games, you got a code that shuts off the barrier. The games are short and don't outstay their welcome, so this ends up being in a surprising and fun gimmick, and it's kind of humorous how they lampoon those games by having fake stores within the game with fake microtransactions that do nothing if you try to buy anything, but poke fun at how far microtransactions can go by buying difficulty modes and higher graphics and whatnot. Also, one of the games is a Bust A Move clone where the theme is Up on the Housetop. Maybe they missed an opportunity to use the song Bust a Move, or they just couldn't get the rights.


----------



## oappo (Apr 5, 2020)

Kingdoms of Amalur. Enjoyable enough overall, but quite grindy.


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 5, 2020)

Borderlands the Pre-Sequel. It's okay. Borderlands overall is a meh series for me, I love the combat but hate the forced humor.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2020)

Well, in Astral Chain we got a second opportunity to review files in the otherwise-unaccessible "Police Database".  A few of them are still locked under a 4-digit passcode though.  The previous level was a blast, featuring very climactic fights against [REDACTED] except that afterwards there's a plot twist.  A huge one, y'know, on the order of "there's actually two villains and you were _just_ involved in a battle between them".  The good news is that you were found by a few friends (who both happen to recently be declared wanted persons by the government) and given a new base of operations down in [REDACTED] with all the same functional amenities as the old one.  The bad news?  You've been legally declared dead after [REDACTED], and there's a high change you'll have to take down [REDACTED] in a climactic duel.

("Redacted" is a reference to the police files you got to access, where certain names have been wiped from the otherwise-intact records.)


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 14, 2020)

I just bought a game called "Not For Broadcast" on PC (windows only). It's similar to papers please if you ever played that game. It sounds boring at first, you are a producer type guy for a british news channel and you control what gets broadcasted. It starts simple where you only have to choose the feed where people are talking but it gets more complicated and nerve wracking. You have to censor swears, change feeds, avoid interference and static, play ads, and other things all at the same time. It's great fun!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 14, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> I've started to play Conker's Bad Fur Day again on the N64



I wish I still had that!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 14, 2020)

I just finished Doom 64. The final boss killed me, but my last rocket finished it off and triggered the ending anyway


----------



## GroovySpaceFox (Apr 15, 2020)

I've been playing a lot of Cities: Skylines lately. That game is very addictive.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 15, 2020)

Been playing a lot of Diablo 2 lately. I can never escape the urge to collect more pants in this game <:


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 15, 2020)

Star Fox and CSGO


----------



## Kinare (Apr 15, 2020)

Mostly been playing Mount and Blade: Bannerlord. Sandbox games ftw. Sadly, I can't seem to get my laptop to run it once I put mods in, and I can't play without the mods. ;-; This means no playing it at work, and now that my desktop's RAM is shipped off to be replaced I can't play it at home unless I can somehow get it running on my laptop.

As a bit of a side game at work I've been playing Monster Sanctuary, but it reminds me just how much I detest platformer mechanics. I'm not good at them and it's very frustrating to spend 10-15 minutes getting a jump _just right_ so that I can access a thing, or to have to backtrack once I have the ability to access something (especially considering some of these things are unmarked and far from the portals). Ree. If there was a cheat to just fly through levels I absolutely would use it (I looked, there isn't - yet). I like the rest of the game's mechanics, but the platforming is ruining it for me.

Last but not least, I decided to try out Guild Wars 2. Been itching for a social game lately, but I'm not far enough in to know if I will like it for long enough to get involved in a guild. This one will also be hard for me to play at work just for the sheer fact that I could have to get up at any time, which means no getting involved in anything that needs my undivided attention. I'm sure my laptop could run it, so maybe I could just do simple tasks if I decide to make it a long term thing. So far it's both fun and annoying. No mount makes charr a slow beast, and I'm not sure when I get one.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 15, 2020)

Been playing some BL3, it's easy to just run farms and throw on some music to relax


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2020)

Half-Life: Alyx.

Yeah, so I'm the spoiled brat that already had a VR headset ready to go... thing is, between work and just how unused to standing up while gaming I've become as of the last month (and I insist on playing most VR games standing up unless the game's designed ONLY for sitting down), I get about 2-3 hours of progress maximum a day.  (Quite possible that I'm just overdoing it honestly.)  Sooooo this might take me until Saturday or Sunday to finish, if I can manage to burst-play on one of those days.

Is it weird that I went for ammo capacity in my weapons as my top priority?  (Well, okay, I got the burst-fire thing for the pistol as my third total upgrade, but I didn't have the pulse gun yet!  Pulse gun capacity is my next planned resin upgrade.)


Gonna have to get back to Vampire the Masquerade Redemption after all is said and done... swore I'd finish that before Bloodlines 2 drops (I already beat Bloodlines 1 again).  Got a pretty good-sized to-do list beyond that.


----------



## Olivitree (Apr 16, 2020)

So much 7 days to die, utterly addicted to that game, really good mix of exploration, building and combat, and just the right amount of spooks to keep you on your toes.

Really looking forward to see what else they do to it while its still in development! In my opinion, genuinely best zombie survival/ general survival game I have ever played or heard of thus far.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 16, 2020)

The US release of the obscure ps2 gadget racers


----------



## Skittles (Apr 16, 2020)

Final fantasy 14


----------



## honeyglitter (Apr 17, 2020)

Elder Scrolls Oblivion. I started watching this one dude play it on YouTube and got excited to play it again. Currently I have e khajit character bc of course I do


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Apr 17, 2020)

honeyglitter said:


> Elder Scrolls Oblivion. I started watching this one dude play it on YouTube and got excited to play it again. Currently I have e khajit character bc of course I do



Oh hey, I just started playing that too! My favorite thing to do is try to play the game with a wildly impractical build.  Last time I was a simple alchemist/merchant who mostly ran away from their enemies, and this time I'm doing a Mysticism-only run!


----------



## Wodenofthegays (Apr 18, 2020)

Just finished and am about to start replaying Final Fantasy 7 Remake. 

And replaying it and replaying it and replaying it


----------



## ZeroGHero (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm playing Animal Crossing New Horizons and Conan Exiles because I like to build things.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Apr 19, 2020)

Biscayne said:


> Borderlands the Pre-Sequel. It's okay. Borderlands overall is a meh series for me, I love the combat but hate the forced humor.


URh. the presequel. ive been forcing myself to like it. the one reason i play is that you can be frigging claptrap


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Apr 19, 2020)

I've been playing a lotta castle crashers remastered. It's a great trip to waaay back to when i was 10 years old on my xbox 360 and i couldn't even beat the game.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 19, 2020)

i do very little video game stuff but when i do it's usually S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Call of Pripyat

сука блять


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Apr 19, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> i do very little video game stuff but when i do it's usually S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Call of Pripyat
> 
> сука блять


get out of here, stalker.


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 19, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> URh. the presequel. ive been forcing myself to like it. the one reason i play is that you can be frigging claptrap


Yeah that's basically the only reason I keep playing. Claptrap's ability at least keeps things interesting.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 19, 2020)

Mass Effect, Dead Space, Animal Crossing, etc too many to list here....


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 20, 2020)

Y'know, I really need to finish up my demo play of Trials of Mana since it's releasing this week.  Best feature so far: when one of your three chosen characters joins the party, you can choose between hearing a summary of their backstory (as in the original) or playing it yourself (as you did when selecting your main character)!

Loading times are a little sad, but the environments themselves look great and have a lot of newly added nooks and secrets to find things in.  The fade-ins/outs around cutscene moments are a bit slow though.

Meanwhile in Monster Hunter (MH4U and MHGU), nothing very new here, just assorted grinds.  Today I managed to solo Apex Diablos (a post-G3 hunt) despite one cart and basically always getting the bad end of Frenzy status.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 20, 2020)

Persona 5. Way too much Persona 5.


----------



## oappo (May 2, 2020)

Now doing the Talos Principle. A great game.


----------



## faepaintings (May 4, 2020)

Only Elder Scrolls Online atm. But I don't really play anymore, I only do roleplay ingame... So does that even count? xD


----------



## Pogo (May 4, 2020)

faepaintings said:


> Only Elder Scrolls Online atm. But I don't really play anymore, I only do roleplay ingame... So does that even count? xD


I think Roleplay is play. I mean its in the name.
Now Grinding for gold and xp by hunting the same old mobs over and over again, thats a chore. : p


----------



## Bababooey (May 5, 2020)

Pokemon SacredGold. It's a DS rom hack of Pokemon HeartGold. I started playing it on my R4.


----------



## ShadowCatzz (May 5, 2020)

The Adventures of Tintin: The secret of the Unicorn !


----------



## Stratelier (May 5, 2020)

In MH4U, hunting the G-special Chaotic Gore Magala unlocked (of all things!) Amatsu materials at the Wycoon, however, I need to defeat the G-rank Akantor to actually trade the parts -- and done.  That hunt actually went SUPER well, just 20min solo, definitely faster than I'd have expected from a G-special hunt.


----------



## Lenago (May 6, 2020)

I use a Switch, so Mario Maker,smash bros and all that.
A game i recomend if you are into Jrpgs and own a Switch is Dragon quest 11, loved every bit of that game


----------



## Kinare (May 7, 2020)

Mutazione. So far it's a very lovely game. Simplistic plant managing mixed with an eerie and feels-filled story. The art style is very simple, but also very satisfying. I don't think I'm very far yet, but I've been taking my time getting every story tidbit I can and exploring for all the different plant types.


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (May 7, 2020)

Way too many games I bounce from. Division 2, The Last Remnant, Sniper 4, State of Decay 2, and Destiny 2 are the mains right now. Considering buying World War Z or The Forest here soon.


----------



## Lucidic (May 10, 2020)

Recently finished Danganronpa and Ai Somnium and am currently mourning over the fact that those journeys are over.  My in-progress games are Catherine: Full Body, VA-11-Halla, Fate Stay Night, FFX...and two other games, but I've been sitting on them for months so they don't count. My next targets: Zero Escape and Steins;Gate. 

Though this is just a lengthy way of me saying I have degenerate, low effort weeb tastes in gaming choices.


----------



## Stratelier (May 17, 2020)

Been playing Monster Hunter World this week.  Don't ask me about how it performs on my laptop (you do _not_ want to know), but I am willing to forgive it, so long as I play a 'slower' weapon (like my main, the Charge Blade).  Among the highlights:
- So the "Defender" class gear that's available when you have Iceborne installed?  It has "disc one nuke" written on it so blatantly it's not even funny.  I crafted the Charge Blade just because, but I won't even consider using it until my other weapons are up to par (it's still a good 50% stronger even ignoring its blast element for now).  On the flipside, they don't seem to have any upgrades beyond low rank (at least not yet).
- First story quest in the Wildspire Waste ends with hunting a Barroth.  There was also a wild Cactuar (part of the FF14 collaboration) there, quite the surprise since that crossover isn't otherwise available until after beating the game.
- Got the Palico Gadgets from the Grimalkyne tribes in Wildspire Waste (which wasn't too hard) and Ancient Forest (which took much longer, because apparently I have yet to explore its upper reaches
- Jyuratodus ("mud Lavasioth") actually put up a good fight, but I went in prepared with Gajau leggings (improves mobility in deep water).  This makes me HR4 which unlocks the next tier of (lower rank) event quests.
- Had enough event tickets to craft almost the full set of Spring Blossom armor (so I ignored the headpiece for now).  The triple Jagras arena quest wasn't too hard, but I should probably farm it a bit more because you need 3 event tickets for the event longsword, and it yields a full set of Palico event gear.
- The next story hunt is Tobi-Kadachi, but I've been doing a few side missions here and there to get more materials first.  The sheer pace of story assignments affords almost _zero_ time for new gear or upgrades, and if you're not upgrading your gear as you go along you will suffer for it later.
- I find the Wildspire Waste really easy to navigate despite its size.  Ancient Forest, not so much....


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 17, 2020)

Silent Hill: Origins 

I'm about to storm the theater and cleanse it of ugly, scary things.


----------



## Sarachaga (May 18, 2020)

Doing all the dark souls trilogy now. Finished 2 and halfways through 1 and 3


----------



## Inanis (May 18, 2020)

Checking Terraria's Journeys End.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 18, 2020)

Super Mario Odyssey. Fun game, but the campaign was too easy. Now I feel like playing Super Mario 64.

I'd be playing Ion Fury on the Switch but they forgot to add inverted aiming in the options menu. Feels bad.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 18, 2020)

Gta online
5 is free on Epic lol


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 18, 2020)

Civ 4


----------



## Skittles (May 18, 2020)

Talespire beta. Literally Roll20 meets Minecraft. ADDICTED!!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 18, 2020)

The Walking Dead: Saints and Sinners.

Current progress is I'm working on the second pump control and the intel location in Old Town.  I've found four of the secret recipes (including both the gumbo and the jambalaya) and I ALMOST have the Herbal Medicine recipe available (which'd make things MUCH easier as I don't have to strictly ration pill bottles)... but trying to get the proteins for one of the bench upgrades resulted in me throwing away too many Twinkies and soda cans to have the sugar I need for the bench upgrade that unlocks Herbal Medicine, and I admit that's definitely one crafting ingredient I should NOT have been short on having.  (Workable metal, sure, that one's used in a LOT of upgrades and items.  Proteins, yeah that's a part of several items that increase stamina without dinging health and that took me WAY too much effort to find 30 of when I needed it.  Not sugar.  That stuff is VERY common in this game.)


----------



## Sir Thaikard (May 18, 2020)

You ever want to become a ninja?

Did you ever want to see what would actually happen if you were a ninja?

Play Sekiro and find out how shitty of a ninja you'd be and how fast you'd have ass handed to you.


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 18, 2020)

Precalculus: Enhanced with Graphing Utilities Sixth Edition by Sullivan Sullivan
Been playing with my emotions.


----------



## Stratelier (May 19, 2020)

Latest progress in MHW:
- Reached the Coral Highlands and took out a few Tzitzis.
- Did I mention Tobi-Kadachi was the first monster (so far) to land a good/solid hit on me?  Anjanath was the first one to actually cart me. (Not the story one, but an event quest)
- Shamos gear is limited to a headpiece but said headpiece is awesome -- literally tinted sunglasses.  A pair of shades makes my hunter look TOTALLY different, plus it helps obscure the fact that the makeup design I put on my hunter unfortunately makes his eyes look bruised or weary or something (I seriously need to fix that).  It also pairs well with my almost-complete Spring Blossom set....
- edit: turns out that you CAN edit parts of your character (hairstyle/makeup) without needing the "character edit voucher".  You just need to do so from your room.
- Paolumu is now the second monster to cart me.  It was his airborne ground pound that did a "wait, what?" amount of damage.
- Next story-based hunt will definitely be Legiana (who so far has proven almost as territorial as Old World monsters), but I want to finish up some side missions first, including a Rathian or two so I can craft her Charge Blade (I could craft it from scratch instead of the upgrade tree, but that requires a Plate...).  Oh, and talking to the Second Fleet master smithy finally unlocked the Special Arena quests (themselves unlocked by trapping a monster instead of killing it).

Meanwhile, in MH4U I'm bashing heads against G-rank Dalamadur (normal and Shah).  The subquests in either quest are easy to take care of (that alone has won me enough materials to upgrade my Dal glaive to Shah tier, though it still has one upgrade left), it's mostly just those stupid meteors raining down everywhere....


----------



## AbstractReptile (May 20, 2020)

I've just been playing some old games, and having a good time.


----------



## Stratelier (May 20, 2020)

Oops, the next story beat in MHW is actually the first foray into the Rotten Vale.  Bagged me that Radobaan (required hunt) and a Great Girros (optional).  Great Girros was actually somewhat more dangerous due to paralysis, little Girros, and the surrounding effluvium mist, but not being geared for environmental dangers (at least not yet) is part of what makes a good first impression of a threatening new area.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 20, 2020)

I'm replaying some old PC games when I don't feel like doing much.


----------



## ash♤Feliz (May 20, 2020)

yakuza kiwami, just got into the series but i already love it, it really fun and have great characters.


----------



## Punkedsolar (May 23, 2020)

Animal Crossing New Horizons on the Switch, because it keeps me calm.


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (May 23, 2020)

Stratelier said:


> Been playing Monster Hunter World this week.  Don't ask me about how it performs on my laptop (you do _not_ want to know), but I am willing to forgive it, so long as I play a 'slower' weapon (like my main, the Charge Blade).  Among the highlights:
> - So the "Defender" class gear that's available when you have Iceborne installed?  It has "disc one nuke" written on it so blatantly it's not even funny.  I crafted the Charge Blade just because, but I won't even consider using it until my other weapons are up to par (it's still a good 50% stronger even ignoring its blast element for now).  On the flipside, they don't seem to have any upgrades beyond low rank (at least not yet).
> - First story quest in the Wildspire Waste ends with hunting a Barroth.  There was also a wild Cactuar (part of the FF14 collaboration) there, quite the surprise since that crossover isn't otherwise available until after beating the game.
> - Got the Palico Gadgets from the Grimalkyne tribes in Wildspire Waste (which wasn't too hard) and Ancient Forest (which took much longer, because apparently I have yet to explore its upper reaches
> ...


I can only imagine what it's play playing on laptop. If it's not like a supped up gamer lap top when it comes to MHW.

I personally play on console but good luck on your missions! You seem to not to be having trouble moving along but keep at it! Try to keep honing in on your favorite weapon, but don't forget to make a couple that have better elemental bonus's against the Monsters. ^~^


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 23, 2020)

Finally playing Majora's Mask on the N64 again after years of wanting to go back to it. The intrigue is long gone since I've played through it multiple times, but I still love the world.


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (May 23, 2020)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Finally playing Majora's Mask on the N64 again after years of wanting to go back to it. The intrigue is long gone since I've played through it multiple times, but I still love the world.


Has been wanting to get back into that game. I think as a kid I found it too hard. Might bust the Gamecube back out and try it again.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 23, 2020)

Stellaris I am amazed how much replay ability is in this game.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 23, 2020)

NHL 20 on Ps4 Pro
Uncharted the Nathan Drake collection
Digimon Cybersleuth
Digimon Cybersleuth Hackers Memory
Animal Crossing New Horizons
Supers Smash Bros Ultimate.​


----------



## Doppelfoxx (May 23, 2020)

Darkest Dungeon. Addictive, anxiety-creating.
Life Is Strange. Addictive, anxiety-creating.
Also, Dota 2. Addictive, anxiety-creating.
Risk of Rain 2. Addictive, very, very anxiety-creating


----------



## Stratelier (May 24, 2020)

nan_nan_yakamoto said:


> I can only imagine what it's play playing on laptop. If it's not like a supped up gamer lap top when it comes to MHW.
> 
> I personally play on console but good luck on your missions! You seem to not to be having trouble moving along but keep at it! Try to keep honing in on your favorite weapon, but don't forget to make a couple that have better elemental bonus's against the Monsters. ^~^


For performance, let's just say I can count the frames-per-second on one hand and leave it at that.

Now, the visual _quality_ of environmental (and character/weapon) rendering is consistently good despite this, though the rendering quality of monsters varies from one to the next, and specifically how close they are to the camera (rough-textured monsters like Barroth and the Raths noticeably suffer here).  But I'll let you be the judge on that...:
Steam Community :: strata_ranger :: Screenshots

Also, apparently somebody's made a mod that removes a bunch of internal CRC tests from the game's code (which are probably just an anticheat measure and never intended to do anything noticeable), so I need to test that out to see what kind of difference it might make on performance (even a +2 frames/sec boost would be very significant here):
www.nexusmods.com: Performance Booster and Plugin Extender

[edit] Meanwhile in MH4U, after many, many, many, many, MANY attempts, I've finally succeeded in soloing G-rank Dalamadur (both regular Dalamadur, exclusively an event quest, and Shah, a G-special quest).  The good news is that prior attempts almost always ended in subquest only (with partial rewards) instead of failure/abandon (and no rewards), so I was already successful in upgrading my Dalamadur insect glaive to its maximum (which has white sharpness for DAYS!).  Both runs needed only 35min, which is on par with high-rank Dalamadur (using high-rank gear).

That officially gives me the achievement for all subspecies & rare monsters in G-rank.  The only ones left are ... Fatalis, all three colors of them (two of which are exclusive to event quests) since they aren't classified as subspecies of each other.


----------



## The-Courier (May 29, 2020)

At the moment? Escape from Tarkov.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2020)

Silent Hill: Homecoming


----------



## Verona (Jun 1, 2020)

Animal Crossing New Horizons
Final Fantasy XIV
Dauntless
Hollow Knight


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

I must be the only COD gamer here. I hope not. Well, here's the list I suppose:

Call of Duty: Black Ops (zombies only)
Call of Duty: Black Ops III (Zombie Chronicles as well, mainly played it for the zombies. Only the zombies.)
Call of Duty: Black Ops 4 (Some multiplayer, mainly zombies)
Call of Duty: WW2 (Zombies and multiplayer)
Grand Theft Auto: Criminal Enterprise Starter pack edition (Multiplayer only)
Saints Row III
Saints Row IV
Need For Speed: Rivals
Marvel vs. Capcom: Infinite
Mortal Kombat XL
Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition
Injustice 2

And that's all of em!


----------



## Deathless (Jun 2, 2020)

Been getting into Rainbow 6 Siege a lot more! Really enjoy playing it, still on Newcomer matches tho


----------



## AbstractReptile (Jun 2, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> Risk of Rain 2. Addictive, very, very anxiety-creating



Absolutely. Things can, and will, go downhill very quickly in that game.


----------



## GreyCatfish (Jun 4, 2020)

Currently Total War : Warhammer 2 and a little bit of Guild Wars 2 (playing since BWE, but I feel kinda burned out lately)
Elite Dangerous sometimes to relax.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 4, 2020)

Destiny 2, GTA V/Online, StarCraft II, and FinalFantasy XIV Online. These are the best for my taste of each genres I prefer.

I'm in search for furry games that of course feature furries as playable character/race and no NSFW obession. There aren't any that makes up these at the same time unless the game itself is not entertaining. (The best by far is FF XIV Online...with the big cat furries as one of the races. Pity there're no smol cats...)


----------



## Skittles (Jun 4, 2020)

Conan Exiles. Been making myself a fancy tree palace.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 4, 2020)

Playing bioshock infinite on the switch,i'm not a FPS guy,but i am enjoying the game quite a bit.


----------



## WolfSpark (Jun 5, 2020)

as of now im playing black ops 4  :3


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 5, 2020)

At the moment? S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat.


----------



## oappo (Jun 7, 2020)

oappo said:


> Now doing the Talos Principle. A great game.


Finished this.

Completing it was very satisfying. This is a game I picked up, dropped and then picked up again, so I was really happy to finish it. Next is The Talos Principle: Road to Gehenna. 
Also playing 1bitheart.


----------



## Kinare (Jun 10, 2020)

Playing through the story modes for This War of Mine. Got through the first already, messed up early on the 2nd so skipped it for now, and I think I'm close to done with the 3rd.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 10, 2020)

SPACE NINJA DELUXE 9000

I mean.

Warframe.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 11, 2020)

Been playing a lot of Valorant lately. Pretty neat-o game. I'm surprised it's not as frustrating as CS:GO (yet).


----------



## Kinare (Jun 17, 2020)

Satisfactory. It is, indeed, satisfactory. (Had to go for the obvious joke there, sorry doods.)

Desperately needed a distraction over the weekend, was feeling very not good. Shouldn't be spending money, but meh. Sanity is more important than money I guess, even if lack of money is part of the sanity loss.


----------



## WXYZ (Jun 17, 2020)

Shiren the Wanderer for the SNES. Can't find any other games that can interest me at the moment.


----------



## WolfSpark (Jun 24, 2020)

im just playing some modern warfare on the pc side :3


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

Frostpunk and Transport Fever 2


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 24, 2020)

Ashen on the switch


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 24, 2020)

Escape from Tarkov.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 25, 2020)

Monster Hunter World.  Where was I?  To wit, Zorah went down and it's time for high rank.

I remember, while watching a LP of the game, Zorah Magdaros didn't feel like a compelling apocalypse to stave off then.  But now was different, and not just because of the intrinsic difference between watching and playing; I absolutely noticed the subtle foreshadowing that Zorah's trajectory towards the Everstream is actually _not_ a part of its normal life cycle (it's instead the influence of the base game final boss).

Now it's time to start working on high-rank gear and upgrades ... oh, and watch out for invading B-52s.


----------



## BrambleBabe (Jun 27, 2020)

Persona 4 Golden.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 27, 2020)

I've gone back to Pokémon Sword now that the first expansion is out. Starting up a new team.


----------



## LeFay (Jun 27, 2020)

I've primarily played Monster Hunter World since December, but I've only put about 800 hours in the game. Prior to that I almost exclusively played Warframe.

I do jump on 7 Days to Die or Starwars Battlefront 2 though when my friends are online.

Other then that I play Pokemon Crystal most nights before going to bed.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 27, 2020)

been playing through each halo game on legendary as they've come out on the PC MCC 

alone.

again.


----------



## Sharg (Jun 27, 2020)

Quake Live, Divinity Original Sin, Elex. Trying to get my massive backlog down...


----------



## Sharg (Jun 27, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> been playing through each halo game on legendary as they've come out on the PC MCC
> 
> alone.
> 
> again.



Does it have co-op? Id' buy it and play with you lol.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 28, 2020)

Sharg said:


> Does it have co-op? Id' buy it and play with you lol.


it does, but i'd rather you save your money if you haven't played halo or aren't a masochist, because halo on legendary is pretty cancer in a no-fun unfair way.


----------



## WolfSpark (Jun 28, 2020)

just played some modern warfare after 4 hours of it XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 28, 2020)

Vidja games?

LMAO, I ain't got no time for that shit. I miss the days when I actually had time on my hands, now it's just work, work, work.


----------



## magicandwires (Jul 3, 2020)

slots for free online  

it's just such a relaxing game to play around with. i love how there's practically no instruction and you just get to play however you want.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 3, 2020)

Vivi is adorable.
Vivi taugh us the value of life.
You must protect Vivi.


----------



## oappo (Jul 3, 2020)

1bitheart


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Yesterday I played Mordheim: City of the Damned and I'm waiting for Necromunda: Underhive Wars to launch as I've pre-purchased it on Steam.  I got Titanfall 2 and Doom (2016) version on Steam this week!


----------



## zeroPony (Jul 3, 2020)

Life is Strange. I bought it in far 2015, but played only first chapter, because game was in development. Pretty good game, but sometimes... eh, too girly.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

zeroPony said:


> Life is Strange. I bought it in far 2015, but played only first chapter, because game was in development. Pretty good game, but sometimes... eh, too girly.



Try Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## zeroPony (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Try Duke Nukem Forever.


I never played Duke. Instead I finished Serious Sam 3 before Life is Strange. Serious Sam is one of my favorite game series


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

zeroPony said:


> I never played Duke. Instead I finished Serious Sam 3 before Life is Strange. Serious Sam is one of my favorite game series



I was perhaps too young to play Serious Sam but now it's probably not for me.


----------



## zeroPony (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I was perhaps too young to play Serious Sam but now it's probably not for me.


I think we are about the same age. Look at HD remakes of Serious Sam, they rocks. And I'll try Duke Nukem


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

zeroPony said:


> I think we are about the same age. Look at HD remakes of Serious Sam, they rocks. And I'll try Duke Nukem



Wait, I was joking about Duke Nukem, don't actually try it. I know of far better shooters. What type of shooter do you like?


----------



## zeroPony (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Wait, I was joking about Duke Nukem, don't actually try it. I know of far better shooters. What type of shooter do you like?


Do I? Hm... Serious Sam  Not exactly shooter, but Dead Space trilogy.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

zeroPony said:


> Do I? Hm... Serious Sam  Not exactly shooter, but Dead Space trilogy.



So um, a third-person perspective shooter?


----------



## zeroPony (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> So um, a third-person perspective shooter?


Maybe. Or just FPS.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

zeroPony said:


> Maybe. Or just FPS.



Tactical or twitch shooter?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 3, 2020)

Modern Warfare: Warzone. Only using a PS4, so I renamed the game Modern Lagfare: Not Funzone.


----------



## zeroPony (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Tactical or twitch shooter?


Any examples?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

zeroPony said:


> Any examples?



Twitch shooter is like Doom or Quake. Tactical is like Planetside 2 or Arma. From running around to actually having to aim and position while compensating for recoil.


----------



## zeroPony (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Twitch shooter is like Doom or Quake. Tactical is like Planetside 2 or Arma. From running around to actually having to aim and position while compensating for recoil.


Twitch. More ammo and armor is better


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

zeroPony said:


> Twitch. More ammo and armor is better



Then I would highly recommend picking up Doom 2016 on steam while it's on sale for around $10 on Steam before the 7th.


----------



## Kahnrad (Jul 4, 2020)

Slowly going through Digital Devil Saga 2 while also trying to get all of the old Loremaster titles in WoW


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 4, 2020)

I've been playin' Guild Wars 2 and Fer.al, which was just released by Wildworks and is in beta. It's more meant for kids but I do enjoy it still!
Guild Wars 2 has always been my main stay for the last 5 years in terms of games. It's alot of fun with a great community.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 4, 2020)

Super Mega Baseball 3 - CPU vs CPU - full season.

Because MLB's not playing and I want to watch baseball.


----------



## ShawnRoy (Jul 6, 2020)

Still playing World of Warcraft after all these years. Now at 11 max level characters.
4 Vulpera, 3 Tauren, 2 Pandarean, 1 High Mountain Tauren, 1 Worgen. I'm sensing a pattern there.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 6, 2020)

ShawnRoy said:


> Still playing World of Warcraft after all these years. Now at 11 max level characters.
> 4 Vulpera, 3 Tauren, 2 Pandarean, 1 High Mountain Tauren, 1 Worgen. I'm sensing a pattern there.


Naaaah! Needs more Worgens though.


----------



## ShawnRoy (Jul 6, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Naaaah! Needs more Worgens though.


I got another 4 of them that aren't maxxed yet


----------



## Skittles (Jul 6, 2020)

ShawnRoy said:


> I got another 4 of them that aren't maxxed yet


Ooooh!!!


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 7, 2020)

In Monster Hunter World, still at the early stages of high-rank.  I've collected all the tracks to unlock the special (subspecies) Rathian quest, but I'm still doing optional quests and assorted grinds for the most part.

Oh, and I had my first Bazelgeuse encounter.  It lasted all of ten seconds ... in all fairness, I did NOT get blown up by his scales, I was actually out on a gathering quest in the Rotten Vale when I sort of accidentally picked a fight with a Great Girros.  (I was actually taking down the small Girros when I hit the big one sleeping in its nest.) I was already low on HP when the flying invader showed up so I made a good attempt to get away to heal, but after leaping off a nearby ledge and popping out a Mega Potion, Bazel leaps down after me and *STOMP* I'm carted.

In other news, I also lost to Kirin in the Coral Highlands.  That's the main reason I'm trying to upgrade my armor more than my weapons.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 7, 2020)

Guild Wars 2~! I'm working on getting through the Heart of Thorns story. So far, Plant People are bad but they are still my favorite race.

I have almost finished the main storyline as I just need to defeat Mordremoth the Jungle Dragon and then move onto the next storyline! So far, it's going okay but I really wanna go on to the next story because thats when they introduce mounts!
And this are really flippin handy!


----------



## Skittles (Jul 7, 2020)

Elite Dangerous. Trying to make credits to buy flashy new ship to make more credits to get a bigger flashier ship.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 8, 2020)

Nothing much to report in MHW, still delaying the assigned quest so I can do some grinds and farming.  Like finding the rare ingredients (mushroom colonies, cacti, etc.) on high-rank maps, and doing the event quests for the Wiggler Helm and Kulu Mask.

Oh, and we picked a fight with a high-rank Odogaron on an expedition to Coral Highlands.  Fight actually went SUPER well, too -- sure I did take a few hits worth 70+ damage (even forgot to eat before questing) but didn't actually get carted once.  My cat is usually pretty timely with the Vigorwasp gadget....

Bazel tried to attack us in the Ancient Forest so this time we fought back.  Still didn't get blown up, but did get comboed to death instead (blocking just two explosions did maybe 40% damage and all my stamina, then Bazel followed it up with a head rush).


----------



## otakunanon (Jul 8, 2020)

Been bored to death so mostly been grinding in Rust, 7 Days To Die, RE2 and Apex.


----------



## Universe (Jul 9, 2020)

No man’s sky


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 12, 2020)

Made it to the Elder's Recess in MHW.  Interestingly, this map seems to have better performance than the others.  The initial expedition went on for quite some time -- captured a Dodogama, fought Urugaan to a limp (but was slightly too late to trap it, it woke up and dug its way off the map LITERALLY as I was setting a trap to capture it).  Oh, and Deviljho appeared.  Apparently he unlocks after the Pink Rathian hunt.

Also, I have ABSOLUTELY got to upgrade the Odogaron charge blade.  Initially it's just a metal charge blade with some Odogaron hide attached to it (stupid "modular" weapon design aesthetic, grr), but once you upgrade it to high-rank tier ... wow, now THAT's what an Odogaron Charge Blade should look like!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2020)

Been toiling away at Monster Boy and the Cursed Kingdom. This is...my favorite Metroidvania since Axiom Verge. Tons of fun and good platforming. Makes honest use of everything you find and doesn't take long to get itself going despite being like a 20 hour game.


----------



## Kinare (Jul 12, 2020)

Soda Dungeon 2

Added a bit more depth over the original, but like the original I find I got kinda bored of it after the first few hours. Apparently I've got 8 in it if Steam is telling the truth. Not bad for a free game I suppose. I'm not very far, but the progress is very idle (as intended) yet takes some effort (which to me feels weird).


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm still playing HL2. I think I just lack imagination.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 12, 2020)

Halo: Spartan Assault


----------



## transwolfman (Jul 12, 2020)

Yakuza 0, I've been wanting to play the Yakuza series back when it came out but never had the chance so I was happy to see it on PC recently. Hopefully I can finish the game since I hit roadblocks pretty fast in games but Yakuza 0 isn't the case so far. Gotta love SEGA.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2020)

Bought CrossCode (again) for the Switch. This port has a lot of little problems, but it's playable. Excellent game as always. I can't wait to see what got added because I know there was some additional stuff I didn't play on the PC version that's in the Switch port now too. This formula never tires me honestly. Nothing beats going through a big ass, storied, mind bending temple with a MASSIVE, well presented boss at the end.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

Modern Warfare Warzone seems to have their fair share of glitches, and the lag may be atrocious, but that can't stop the ferret CEO from breaking down doors FBI style, and shotgun blasting people out of my way! I'm still working towards the whole incendiary shells, since you know, shooting someone with 3000 degree rounds should do more than put them on their back. It'll frickin' get a roasted turkey on standby!


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 23, 2020)

In MHW, had our showdown with Nergigante.  And in style, too, with a very lovely Odogaron Charge Blade in tow.

The fight wasn't perfect (by far), but it was very fitting.

* Generally failed at keeping his spines in check, but on the other hand, mostly didn't get caught off-guard by his super dive (only performed at full spines) either.
* Had an extended fight in the narrow corridor between two zones, but managed to turn it from "I'm trapped in here with you?" to "you're trapped in here _WITH ME!_"  (That's how you know a CB main.)
* Cut off that tail with a mount finisher.
* Wait, is he limping already?  It's only been 15 minutes!
* Broke both horns (and apparently each horn counts as separate rewards)
* Did get carted twice, but only at Nergigante's nest.  One of them was his super dive for sure, but I was already guarding and I can't tell if it was the stamina cost or the chip damage that actually killed me.


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Jul 24, 2020)

Well, _computer_ game, anyhow--

I've been obsessively playing _The Isle_ since lockdown started.

I bought it on a bit of a lark, since most of the reviews called it a glorified walking simulator, and well, I was/am stuck inside. But it's turned out to be really fun. I enjoy the challenge of surviving and growing a dino from a small, gangly chicken to an adult chompy thing. And there's a small horror element, too -- nothing scares me more than sneaking down to the riverbank, at night, only to hear a pack of dilos whistling just out of sight...


----------



## WolfLight (Nov 8, 2020)

as of now im going to be re playing kingdom hearts on the xbox  since its on gamepass :3


----------



## Lenago (Nov 8, 2020)

Im planning on buying animal crossing for the switch soon, so theres that haha


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 8, 2020)

among us on my pc


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 8, 2020)

Undertale I STILL haven't beat genocide


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 9, 2020)

Me, I have been playing these recently:

"Gems of War" (Switch) - A collectible card-battle game where you play a match-three puzzle grid to collect the energy you need to power your cards' attacks.  You and your opponent take turns on the same board as each other, which means that when you make your move you have to consider how the board looks afterward and what your opponent might be able to do with it (e.g. try to _avoid_ creating a setup where the opponent can line up 4 in a row; matching 4 or more gives an extra turn, which can yield some deadly combos fast). It was designed with a (ugh) free-to-play model, but if there's a "good" kind of F2P then this might be one of them -- it doesn't artificially limit your play sessions (only a few game modes entail a cost to play; most are indeed free), it has expansive single-player options and like a bazillion things you can grind and level up (_every individual card_ has at least three grinds: stats level, passive traits, and rarity ascension). Real-money purchases are mostly just item bundles as an alternative to grinding (again, ugh, but at least it's ignorable). The setting mixes a lot of elements from popular mythology and also features several anthropomorphic races ("Rakhsa" felines, "Wargare" canines, "Urskya" bears, "Naga" reptiles, and "Stryx" birds) -- not that it impacts your gameplay (beyond the specific abilities on each card) but as a matter of overall flavor it's nice. Also, my favorite game mode so far is "Treasure Hunt" (requiring 1 "Treasure Map" item per run), a timed single-player minigame where the tiles are form a linear hierarchy and matching 3 leaves behind 1 tile of the next tier up (and when you run out of time/turns, all tiles on the board are cashed out as loot).

Monster Hunter World: Iceborne - I may be playing this on a potato and only getting an average of 4-5 frames/second per map but it is fun regardless.  Currently MR12 and my next assigned hunt is Fulgur Anjanath (already at research level 2 despite not actually hunting it yet, because of course I gather all the tracks I can).

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (3DS) - I started this one last month or so, and am now G-rank, maining Lance.  Unfortunately the 3DS version does not have native online play but apparently there are two solutions for that:  I can also get a copy of the Wii U version ($18 from our local used-game shop) and use a separate 3DS Transfer app (which also keeps a backup copy of your save file, hmm) to toggle between versions, or I can use a "Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate Packet Relay Tool" (free off the Wii U eShop) as an intermediary between online and the 3DS (but you have to connect the Wii U itself via wired LAN only, because it needs the local wireless to talk with the 3DS).


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2020)

No man’s sky, Minecraft,Astroneer and GTA Online


----------



## TR273 (Nov 9, 2020)

Currently this, on my reconditioned Pentium 2.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 9, 2020)

My go to games right now are Destiny 2, Guild Wars 2, and Control


----------



## MainHammond (Nov 9, 2020)

I've been playing this indie JRPG called HEARTBEAT.
It's basically Pokemon meets Steven Universe.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 9, 2020)

Hooked on COD: Modern Warfare so far.


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (Nov 10, 2020)

Balancing between GTAO, The Forest, Stellaris, and Far Cry 5 X3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm doing an Ocarina of Time multiworld randomizer run with my bf, Among Us once in a while with him, and Observer: System Redux


----------



## VeeraTheFox (Nov 11, 2020)

i think it has to be minecraft


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Nov 11, 2020)

TF2!!! TF2!!!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 11, 2020)

I just picked up Baldur’s Gate 3, to help soothe the crippling depression I have because of the fact that I have no friends who want to play Dungeons & Dragons with me. :’)

I do occasionally switch to my favorite Elder Scrolls games here and there, too.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 11, 2020)

Welp, in Gems of War I've accidentally built up a team with a lot of synergy with Red Gems.  The list:
- Hero (assorted class and/or weapon, usually playing a tank role).  Favorite class so far is probably "Warlord" for one of its perks being a +2 attack buff per ANY damage taken, though "Archer" has a nice perk in inflicting "Hunter's Mark" status for each match of 4 or more (doubling damage inflicted by matching Skulls -- and there seem to be a _lot_ of cards with unlockable resistance to Skull damage).
- Spellpaw: Raksha (catperson) mystic.  Ability gives small Armor buff to ally with strongest HP (typically hero, see above point) AND a "Barrier" effect which negates ONE strike of _any_ damage value.  It also switches all Blue gems on the board to Red.
- Fire Lizard: Main source of DPS, ability does modest damage plus Burn effect (3 damage per turn) to a randomly selected foe.  Also switches 7 gems on the board to Red.

Between Spellpaw and Fire Lizard there's the potential for MASSIVE red gem combos and extra turns (and with Fire Lizard being the only red user on the team, this means a very quick recharge time for its ability, and soon every enemy is Burning).  Does pretty well at shutting down Blue teams but can obviously backfire against opposing Red teams (who also benefit from red gem combos) and Fire Lizard's random targeting also allows it to hit "Stealthy" opponents (who can't be manually targeted if non-Stealthy targets are also present).

Other cards I've used regularly:
- Goblin: One of the first cards you get for free; I actually haven't used him much lately but his ability charges very fast, and apparently it's a theme that all Goblins have abilities which are relatively weak BUT give you an extra turn after use.
- Dragonette: Immune to Poison (a weak source of DPS but unlike most status effects does not wear off over time), ability does modest damage but inflicts random status effects on a selected enemy.  Kinda fragile though, even at max level and full traits.
- Clockwork Sphinx: Ability allows me to pick one tile on the board and collect all Gems of that color, plus modest Armor buff to all allies.  Not so great when the opponent has True Damage (ignores armor), but with Armor being just a secondary HP pool, it's effectively a healer of sorts.
- Drake: Ability strikes one targeted enemy plus splash damage to adjacent troops; damage scales with Red Gems on the board.

This team came together sort of by accident.  Not unlike Pokemon, I prefer building a team based first on the visual designs of the creatures (because there's just so many to choose from).  Of course, I am leveling up assorted cards whenever I have an opportunity so I will inevitably find more cards to like as I progress further.  I'm already at the point where quests in each kingdom tend to feature opposing teams that are max level (16-20 depending on rarity tier) and with full passive traits, so I'm typically fighting with stats a few levels below them and having to pick my moves very tactically.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 12, 2020)

I've been working my way through the Trine series, just finished the 3rd game today and I'll start the 4th one soon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2020)

I've been back to grinding this game to shit since it got a Switch port.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326182811317936128


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 12, 2020)

Honestly, I haven't been interested on them at all lately
I can't afford a console
but I wish I could play ghost of tsushima
if there is any video game I'm playing right now, it would be a gacha one, SDS grandcross


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 12, 2020)

Either gonna play borderlands or skylanders...

I don't care if someone says "eww skylanders, play some cod kid" cuz skylanders is still good to me


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 12, 2020)

Skylanders, that brings me memories, always wanted to play giants, but ended up playing the swapping-body one
pretty great nonetheless


----------



## ben909 (Nov 12, 2020)

Mostly cold-waters and dangerous-waters, and the other sub games i have

But also creeper world and the demo for the new one


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 12, 2020)

Judgement, Trials of Mana Remake (I'm on the new post game content) and dome others I got for my birthday in October such as God of War (latest one) or Kingdom Come: Deliverence.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 12, 2020)

Yeah, Skylanders is actually a lot of fun.  Easy fun, but fun.  I remember playing through the first two games (Skylanders and Giants) and the third (Swap Force).  I've also played the opening of the fourth game (Trap Team), and have the remaining two (Superchargers and Imaginators) though I haven't played them.  And, wow, the unlockable "Nightmare" difficulty in Swap Force (onwards?) fixes enemy attack power at 50% of your maximum HP so you are ALWAYS dead in two hits.  But that also makes it exciting, because you really have to "get good" during some of the more intense sections.


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Nov 13, 2020)

For someone who's been a huge fan of Tomb Raider since they were a child. I've only just now bought and started playing the Uncharted games.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 20, 2020)

Continuing to make progress in Gems of War.  I'm now at the point where story quests feature teams composed of fully-traited Lv.20 CPU cards and it is brutal (my main troops are already max level for their rarity class).


Spoiler: Some new additions to the team



- Emperina: One of many NPC partners you collect after completing a kingdom, this one is a full-on dragon.  Even without activating her passive traits, her skill is a full heal (HP and status ailments) plus a max-HP and attack buff to one ally which is great to have (and tag-teams well with Spell-Paw or Clockwork Sphinx, since otherwise that ability needs a rather expensive 13 mana to charge).
- Dragonette: I've collected enough copies to upgrade her rarity by two tiers (common/rare/ultra-rare), so her level cap is now Lv.17 (from Lv.15).  Level-ups from 15 onwards are generally quite significant, but her skill is still underpowered in the DPS department (but makes up for it over time with its sheer barrage of status ailments)
- Warlord's Battlecry: This class-reward weapon (weapons are basically just another skill, but exclusive to your player character) has a low base damage but scales (on a 1:1 ratio!) with your target's Attack stat, making it very powerful, though it has a slow charge time (13 red mana).  Regardless, it can generally one-shot any enemy whose Attack is greater than their current durability (Armor+Life), and is great to have on hand for enemies with Attack buffs (like Orcs).





Spoiler: other adventures, long post warning



Had a bad run-in with a daily CPU team led by Harpy Eagle (with Eagle Eye trait).  Her passive buff "inflicts Hunter's Mark when dealing Skull damage" (i.e. matching Skull tiles on the board), but what the game doesn't tell you is that it inflicts Hunter's Mark _before_ calculating the Skull damage, causing the bird to deal double damage (the sole effect of Hunter's Mark is to double Skull damage).  This feels kind of broken (especially since it's Harpy Eagle's first trait), but not completely since there are plenty of ways to counter it:  1 - Immunity to Hunter's Mark, 2 - Stun status ailment (suppresses passive traits), 3 - Entangled status ailment (forces Attack=0, even if buffed), 4 - Barrier (negates one attack), 5 - skills that shuffle the enemy team lineup (only the leading team member can inflict Skull damage).  And besides, there are MANY passive abilities throughout the game that can boost Skull damage above a unit's displayed Attack stat -- my hero is running one skill that adds 20% of his Armor stat to all Skull damage dealt out, and various cards have passive traits that double damage if the opponent is a specific type or inflicted with a specific status, so what's one more?.

I also fought a Boss in a different game mode (King Dokkalfar, a Zhul-Kari Elf) and apparently "Boss" cards are just buffed counterparts of their normal card.  For example, for this one the normal version has a skill that does relatively low scatter damage to the opposing team and summons one Giant Spider if his team has an empty slot (plus passive buffs like "Stealth" which prevents being manually targeted by spells), but for the Boss version his skill (now prefixed with "Mega") deals higher scatter damage and summons up to _three_ Giant Spiders.  I have also previously seen some Bosses that can collect three (or even all six!) colors of Mana, and ridiculously powerful skills balanced by equally-ridiculous charge times (one of which was a repeatable Devour i.e. one-hit-kill + add opponent's stats to yours, but it needed a whopping 32 mana to cast. _32!_  I made sure to take him out before he could get it fully charged...)

Anyway, combined with his Stealth perk and placement at the end of his party, that made him extremely difficult to target with much of anything.  (Only Cedric Sparklesack of the Gnome Vault game mode is a peskier target; he's also a summoner with Stealthy trait, but placed 3rd in his lineup, not last).  But after getting wrecked a few times, I discovered a hard counter and won handily:  Since his attack deals ordinary damage (not true damage) I can just repair the damage with armor buffs, which Clockwork Sphinx does in style.  Even a +7 armor buff, x4 team members > 25 scatter damage, so as long as I can charge this ability faster than the boss can his, I can literally out-buff his DPS (made all the easier by Clockwork Sphinx having the same mana colors as the boss: Brown+Purple)  Plus, Clockwork Sphinx is one of my few cards to be fully traited (all 3 passive buffs) and gets +1 magic per ally spell cast (so after a +8 armor buff, the next cast is +9, then +10, etc).  AND finally, Clockwork Sphinx's skill isn't solely an armor buff, you also select one Gem from the board and she destroys all Gems of that color (quickly collecting Mana for every team member that uses that color, even herself) so I can be certain to collect energy faster than the boss (provided he doesn't find a deadly combo of extra turns, which he seemed to have a penchant for doing).



I still have only a handful of regulars that regularly I swap in and out of the team as I go, but at least it's slowly expanding.  It's a shame that Chests are the primary source of new cards, but that's just the F2P model for you and the currencies/keys to purchase them are not at all difficult to farm.


Spoiler: Other, non-F2P sources of new cards



- One free Epic-tier card per kindgom story quest (the NPC ally who accompanied you)
- A few free Common cards (Attack Dog and Goblin) from the starting kingdom's questline (Broken Spire)
- Free weapon cards as your hero levels up (and increases spell proficiency for each gem color)
- One free Mythic-tier weapon card per hero class (after 250 wins using that class)


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 20, 2020)

I wish I had a game set in Hungary in like medieval times where you could do little side quests based on their fairy tales.

These sound awesome: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4IHjMTbstJlt5vO181UWEQ/videos

Guess Skyrim will do.


----------



## Jamiedenver (Nov 21, 2020)

I am an oldfashioned player!!! i play Zelda and Mortal Kombat! I also enjoy playing online casino games, you can check top online slots uk


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 21, 2020)

RyuokoWolf said:


> For someone who's been a huge fan of Tomb Raider since they were a child. I've only just now bought and started playing the Uncharted games.


They are so damn good. I bought a ps3 purely because of the first 2.


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Nov 21, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> They are so damn good. I bought a ps3 purely because of the first 2.


I managed to accidentally clip through a wall in Uncharted 2, so y'know. Having fun


----------



## Marcl (Nov 22, 2020)

TR273 said:


> View attachment 93429
> Currently this, on my reconditioned Pentium 2.


Have you heard they re-released the original version and a remake on GOG?

I have not played the game itself, but I heard good things about it.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 22, 2020)

Marcl said:


> Have you heard they re-released the original version and a remake on GOG?
> 
> I have not played the game itself, but I heard good things about it.


I did.
Their on my 'To get' list at some point.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 23, 2020)

I do like how Gems of War has these pop-up panels defining gameplay terms and status buffs/ailments so that you can understand them.  Really takes the hassle out of learning the basics.


Spoiler: example



Probably the weirdest one is Freeze:  "A Frozen troop no longer receives extra turns from mana or spells."  Straightforward sounding, right? (and great vs. Goblins whose skills feature extra turns)  But the implementation is weird -- if you match 4 or 5 Gems you get an extra turn _unless_ the troop that collects the matched color is Frozen.  Meaning it's possible to work around it -- even if your entire team is Frozen, you can still get extra turns by matching 4-5 Gems of a color NOT collected by your team (or by matching 4-5 Skulls).



Anyway, not much to report here -- cleared another kingdom, current team is level-capped (until I can upgrade their rarities), etc.  Also doing some farming in the game's "Arena" mode.


Spoiler: Arena mode details



You pay 1000G per run of Arena mode.
- You assemble a team consisting of your Hero, one Common troop, one Rare troop, and one Ultrarare troop.  Troops are randomly selected (you get to pick 1 of 3 cards for each).
- Your hero can equip any Weapon or Banner, but not a Class.  You can also select a difficulty level to buff the opposing teams' stats (and receive better rewards) -- here too the game is good about explaining precisely what each difficulty level does.
- Then you face similarly assembled CPU teams (featuring the hero character of other, actual players) until you win 8 battles or lose 2 (retreat/quitting a battle counts as a loss).  Final rewards for the run increase with the # wins.
- Battles frequently reward you with Ingots (to upgrade your hero's weapons with passive buffs/effects) in addition to the usual random drops (Gold Keys, etc).
- After a run (at least if you win) you are also get an option to purchase (one copy of) the Troops in your arena team -- but it's paid for in a high Gems cost (the game's premium currency which actually _is_ slow to grind).  Again, ugh F2P model (but the offer does at least pre-level the cards to Lv.15) and the mode itself is fine for a change of pace from the high-level battles in late story missions.

Of course, Arena battles can still turn sour very quickly -- got into a bad one against an "Egg Snatcher" (as in Dragon Eggs) who is functionally a summoner, so she kept filling her side with replacement troops faster than I could defeat them (and the team I assembled didn't have any skills able to target her directly) making her impossible to actually take out, as she slowly whittled away at me with minor damage.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 25, 2020)

Finally! Fuck!



That stupid FUCKING last boss!


----------



## zandelux (Nov 26, 2020)

Okami HD is 50% off on Steam, so I'll probably play that next. I never played the original but I've heard nothing but good things.


----------



## лОРИк (Nov 26, 2020)

hollow knight. Stuck again in the coliseum of fools (fully pumped the nail + put on an amulet for additional damage). I'm a bad player.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 26, 2020)

Лорик said:


> hollow knight. Stuck again in the coliseum of fools (fully pumped the nail + put on an amulet for additional damage). I'm a bad player.


Colosseum of Fools is no joke. Let me know if you want any advice.


----------



## лОРИк (Nov 26, 2020)

The biggest problem is the thorns. I hate them.


----------



## Lenago (Nov 26, 2020)

Animal crossing, i am actually enjoying that game very much, and very soon will be able to work on the island's terain.


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Nov 26, 2020)

Been playing a lot of Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy with the Movie Battles mod.
Me and my friends play it a lot lately.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 27, 2020)

Damn, I'm nice.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332044901119389696


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2020)

I really should find another game, but in the meantime...


Spoiler: more playing Gems of War



In story quests I've encountered an occasional CPU team that's either a good counterbuild for my team, or just has a strong (and CPU-viable!) build strategy, with the top of that list being the "I've decided it's just not going to BE your turn" strategy.  The AI may be a little dumb when matching colors or activating spells, but MAN does it capitalize on virtually every 4- or 5- match it can get (because so should you).  Plus, I am now in kingdoms where the CPU teams range from Lv.21 to Lv.25, where just one mistake can sometimes cost me the entire battle.  (I've forfeited and restarted battles more than I'd like to admit).

...apparently this is the main way the game increments difficulty against the CPU: their cards are allowed to level higher than the Lv.20 cap.  Several event modes (tower, pet rescue, bounties, etc.) pit you against CPU teams that are more or less the same each time, just increasing in level as you progress.

Regardless, I've had more than a few of these late-game boss battles where I've handily won on the first try, sometimes by sheer luck but more often just through good play with my team composition.  Some more additions:
- Dimetrexia: This dragon is the NPC ally you get in Darkstone kingdom.  Her skill does modest scatter damage and burns the _entire enemy team_, racking up some great DOT but (unlike Fire Lizard's skill) the burn effect isn't guaranteed.  (Her male counterpart, which I forget the name of, has a similar skill except it inflicts Disease instead of Burn).
- Amira: This fox girl (not "foxgirl", but this Wargare is a fox and female) is your NPC ally from Leonis kingdom.  She's still underleveled but her skill deals true damage (plus steals the opponent's Magic stat, weakening its skill while buffing her own) and doubly so on Blue enemies.  I definitely need a blue-killer....
- Spider Knight: Not particularly a fan of this one but he can inflict Web status on enemies, which forces the target's magic power to zero.  Great for nerfing those boss attacks that can inflict massive team-wide damage (but useless against fixed effects, like swapping gem colors on the board, extra turns, or boost ratios).  You can tell when an effect scales with the user's Magic stat because the number is highlighted with color (any other scaling, or 'boosts', are clearly identified in a skill's description itself).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2020)

ARK: Survival Evolved with some feathered friends


----------



## Marcl (Nov 29, 2020)

TR273 said:


> I did.
> Their on my 'To get' list at some point.


Good for you it's on a sale right now!

As of games I play right now... Dicey Dungeons a bit, and Bugsnax X3


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 30, 2020)

I really should clean up some of the older titles and/or demos I have on my Switch, so yesterday I crossed of _Puzzle Quest_.



Spoiler: details and comparisons



Just two battles in and I realized that I've played the demo before -- but not sure when or where.  Maybe on the 3DS?

Mechanically, it's a lot like Gems of War except Puzzle Quest did the format first ... but its age shows.
- Swap adjacent tiles on an 8x8 grid to match lines of 3 or more.  Matching 4 or more lets you move again instead of passing the turn to your opponent.
- Mana comes in four colors: Red, Yellow, Green, Blue.  (Gems of War also has Brown and Purple mana)  You can store up to 10 mana per color; using skills/spells consumes various amounts of differing colors.
- Gold coins and purple stars also appear on the board; match them to collect Gold or EXP.
- Skulls (and power skulls) appear on the board; match them to attack.
- You have a single hero but can equip weapons/armor them to provide stat buffs and usable skills/spells.
- It does have that "Gen 5 problem" where, when one side in a battle is low on HP, the combat music changes.  Unlike Pokemon, this isn't an instant track change but a fade swap (so it takes a few battles to realize the pattern).



Meanwhile, in MH3U I've completed every single-monster hunt in G1 but that's not enough to unlock the urgent quest for G2.  On to the multi-monster hunts then?  Barroth+Nibelsnarf, then Barioth+Baleful Gigginox. If that doesn't unlock it....

Edit: Whoops, spoke too soon -- Barioth and Baleful Gigginox were the last required quest for me.  G2 urgent is two Brachydios in the Tundra.  Hmm, maybe I should farm the Barroth set....


----------



## soulbox (Nov 30, 2020)

I haven't really done any gaming in a while, but I'm trying to get back into it.  I was practicing playing Nier Automata because I want to beat it in hard mode. I was also playing a bit of Code Vein.


----------



## KaioteWulf (Dec 1, 2020)

Hyrule Warriors for the moment. Got burned out on Animal Crossing. Gotta pick up some new gen stuff when my PS5 comes in a few days. Prolly AC Valhalla and I really want to try the new Watch Dogs since I loved the 2nd one so much.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 1, 2020)

Judge Spear said:


> Finally! Fuck!View attachment 94719
> That stupid FUCKING last boss!



May I ask what game that is?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 2, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> May I ask what game that is?


Gunfire Reborn


----------



## Baalf (Dec 2, 2020)

Judge Spear said:


> Gunfire Reborn



I looked up the game. It looks cool, though it's probably not going to be for me since I'm not a big fan of first-person shooters, or games in general where shooting is a big part of the experience. That being said, it is always nice to see anthropomorphic protagonist characters in video games.


----------



## dineloamokounia (Dec 2, 2020)

I only like playing games on mobile, when I am on my pc it's work time. My favorite mobile games are Mcoc, 7DS, and betanoapp for sports betting! Cerberus3000 (mcoc), We$Cerberus(7ds) add me


----------



## sxSophie (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm not playing Elden Ring... ohhhh~.. U∩U


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Dec 3, 2020)

Uninstalled csgo last week to have a much needed break. Roamed around on the steam store page and found Deus Ex Human revolution on sale. Never were one into the series too much or had intentions to play it, but some kind of chill single player gig to enjoy after work with zero intentions of streaming it I welcomed greatly.

It's a bit rough around the edges and stealth can be a bit spotty, but any game I can sit down infront of six hours straight deserves a hats off at least. 

Good warmup for Cyberpunk 2077 probably.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Dec 3, 2020)

replaying outer worlds rn and trying to actually shoot things instead of meleeing everything i possibly can. controller aim is... a struggle, but i'm workin' with it! i have a bad habit of playing games with shootin' in em and deciding to smack everything to death instead.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 3, 2020)

Just started Ni No Kuni 1
I really dig the 2D animated cutscenes in this game. They're actually full on 1080p and look just like Ghibli films and even are just as well animated, its kind of impressive.
The MC moves soooooo slow though and I fear once the game gets moving that getting anywhere will be a pain.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 3, 2020)

Had one of the worst hunts in MH3U the other day, because I forgot to bring any Whetstones.  Whoops!  I still took down the monsters, but either Sandy Plains doesn't have any Whetstone gathering points or I just haven't found them because by the time I completed the hunt my poor Sharpness was red(!), even after using up the supply items.



Spoiler: in other news



Finished the questline in Gems of War for the ruined kingdom "Sin of Maraj".

The first thing that made it unique is that your NPC partner is Luther, the same partner (and tutorial giver) from the first kingdom in the game.  He explains a bit about the Maraj's backstory while you fight off primarily Demon-typed teams, with minibosses led by demons of the Seven Deadly Sins.  And my team still largely has this weird pattern of having less difficulty with the actual "boss" battles than the "lesser" battles preceding them.

I really should start looking into Freeze sometime, to reduce the CPU's ability to farm extra turns.

Anyway, what is the final boss of the area?  None other than Plague, War, Famine, and Death.

Yup.  And hell, as a boss battle The Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse (their home kingdom as stated on their cards is literally the "Apocalypse") do not disappoint.

1 - Their base rarity is Mythic, and at Lv.25 they are over cap.
2 - Their spells require over 20 units of Mana, but each one can collect three(!) colors of Mana.
3 - All of them have some a nefarious final passive buff:  Plague debuffs your entire team by 1 point on matches of 4 or more (and is itself immune to status ailments), War's Attack stat increases 3 points per turn (and its spell not only Burns your whole team but scales with its own Attack, ouch), Famine debuffs your party leader by 2 points per turn (plus regens 1 Armor per turn, and its spell drains all mana from your team to strike one target for massive damage), and Death drains 2 Life from your leader per turn (not to mention its spell deals damage scaled with its Life, ouch).
4 - Fortunately, I did have at least _some_ counters already on team: I've classed my hero as a Stormcaller with +2HP regen per turn (conveniently heals off the damage from Death's ability, though its HP still increases over time), plus the Warlord class weapon's ability to scale damage by the target's Attack enables me to literally one-shot War about five turns in.  (War isn't even first in the party formation, so its increasing Attack stat isn't even a threat until its spell is charged.)  Also, everyone except Famine is at least partly Blue Mana, so Amira (who is finally leveled up) can two-shot any of them with her skill, so long as I can collect Mana quickly enough. ...and that was the main problem.  I don't have any team members ready who can generate Purple gems on the board (though I have seen quite a few by now), and as usual, I can't afford to let the CPU get any extra turns.

I didn't bother counting the number of times I had to retreat from the battle because I could tell it was going badly and fast (or persisted through to actual defeat).  I did eventually beat them, but it was definitely a lucky victory.

Yes, I know; I could have trained up new team members with different skills or buffs (double damage vs. Demons, for example) but I play collectible games with a "Pokemon rule" -- if you can't proceed with team members that YOU personally like then what's even the point?  With so many options you should be able to make almost anything viable.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2020)

Upon, revisiting it, Sonic Lost World is pretty alright. A weird one, but still gives me smiles.
It's got some contentious points about it, but it really is one tightly made game...the console version. 
3DS version? Dimps, what the _FUCK_. :l


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 5, 2020)

Among Us, after dinner.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm G2 in MH3U now.  Those dual Brachys were almost a cakewalk, given that Brachydios doesn't really have any new surprises in G-rank (mostly just a bit faster than in highrank).  Now I can start hunting some of the fun monsters ... like Sand Barioth, so I can finally upgrade my Barioth ice lance to G-rank level.  (But it's still not enough to solo HR5 Jhen Mohran...)



Spoiler: And, of course, Gems of War



Latest progress is the Maugrim Woods.  Again, my team composition (which is sorely lacking in passive buffs) has this weird phenomenon of just _shredding_ through tougher CPU teams when "easier" teams shred me in return.

And while your player team has a level cap of 20 where CPU teams do not, you _do_ have access to unique buffs the CPU does not:
- Your player character (Hero) is a very strong Troop in its own right when equipped with a Class
- Class "Talents" are often stronger than the equivalent Trait (in addition to actual class Traits, and yes they stack)
- Upgrading a home kingdom to higher levels gives you "Kingdom Bonuses", stat boosts for having specific types (or varieties) of troops in your team
- Collect "Tokens" to assemble "Badges" (and in turn, "Medals") which you can equip 3 of to provide stat boosts across the entire team (I assembled the one for +2 Armor)

Regardless, your NPC ally for Maugrim Woods is a hunter called "Scarlet", and she's not the only nod to Little Red Riding Hood in this area's questline.

The area's boss fight was against three-headed demon dog "Kerberus", accompanied by a full Wargare (wolfpeople) attack team, all scaled to Lv.27!  Dimetrexia's not-quite-reliable burns had proved useful in many fights leading up to this, but not here.  Clockwork Sphinx, though, proved invaluable once again (for the ability to quickly fill mana for a different team member + teamwide Armor buff), and (after only 2-3 attempts) I emerged victorious with no casualties.

Oh, and now I know the appeal of the "Gnome Vault" battle mode:  Defeating a Gnome always yields unique rewards (depending on the Gnome type), but they are even higher in this mode specifically, with the leader (Cedric Sparklesack) yielding the absolute best rewards when beaten.  Like the cards for actual Gnome troops, Souls (XP) in the thousands, or Gold in the tens of thousands.  The last of which helped me level up a few more kingdoms here and there....

Oh, and apparently upon unlocking this tier of kingdoms I also unlocked the "Underworld" map, with even more regions (called "Factions").

All in all, a good run for today.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

Fallout 76.


----------



## KaioteWulf (Dec 10, 2020)

Started Immortals Fenyx Rising two days ago and it really is a gorgeous game. I know everyone keeps saying Assassins Creed meets Breath of the Wild. It’s true though. Great humor too. Looks gorgeous on PS5


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 10, 2020)

Playing Total War 2: Warhammer. As Skaven, yes yes man-things!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 11, 2020)

So the Game Awards happened, and among other news was the next Smash DLC character (hint: villain) and a new trailer for Monster Hunter Rise ... of course, the latter isn't coming out for a few months yet (but there will be a demo!)....

Otherwise, not much to report for today.


Spoiler: except for...



Beat the Zaejin region in Gems of War, which primarily featured Goblins (and their assortment of "gain an extra turn" spells/skills).  As I've said earlier, these types of skills tend to be lower-tier than others, but when the CPU teams are scaled higher than you are, they still hurt.  And some of them can be charged particularly fast.  Luckily for me, I recently acquired a Blue weapon that can strike and freeze an enemy (negating at least some extra turns).

There was also a dangerous wildcard in the form of the "Black Beast",  a Green/Brown troop whose ability Devours a fellow ally on its own team.  Devour is a one-hit kill that additionally adds ALL of the victim's stats to the user, so it can become exceptionally dangerous if left unchecked.

And AGAIN, despite having trouble against a few CPU teams during the area's quirky questline I prepared and took down the boss with relatively little trouble.

In the meantime, I specifically farmed Traitstones to unlock one passive trait for Amira (nothing special yet, but her next trait is "Stealthy" which will be a massive help for her survivability) and Roc (now fully traited).

Also got a new event pet, "Minfernus" or something.  It's on fire and it's cute, and it even comes with a bonus.  It doesn't buff you in combat directly, but it does buff your Kingdom Bonus (one of few things the game _doesn't_ give you at least some explanation of); other pets tend to just be cosmetic.

Starting to acquire some really interesting Weapon cards, at least, like one called the "Dragonfire staff" or something.  Deals "Mana Burn" (10 + enemy's current Mana charge as damage) followed by actual Burn status, and if it kills the target directly you transform into a random Dragon.  However, this latter effect (though cool) is generally not too useful because (and the game _does_ explain this) when a card Transforms, its level may be capped to the current level of whatever target card it transforms into.  E.g. if I transform from a Lv.20 Hero into a Dragonette, I have her card at Lv.17 so the transformation caps at Lv.17; my Silver Drakon is only Lv.10 so Transforming into that would get capped at Lv.10.  And it he transforms into a card I don't otherwise have yet ... ouch, Lv.1.


----------



## Polaris (Dec 12, 2020)

UnderMine, since it's such an addicting action roguelite with gameplay very similar to Binding of Isaac.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 15, 2020)

Picked up "Monster Sanctuary" on a weekend sale but playing it will be later.  Part Pokemon-like, part sidescroller, all pixelart.



Spoiler: more Gems of War...



Completed the story quest in Glacial Peaks.  Opposing teams frequently featured Fey and Beasts, a lot of Blue Mana users and a lot of Frozen status ailment, but now that Amira has the Stealthy perk (exempt from manual spell targetting) she just started wrecking things.  It also helps that I equipped my Hero with a Weapon called "Anu's Sceptre" -- remove/collect all gems of a single color, similar to Clockwork Sphinx (and boy do the two make a powerful combo for charging team members fast).  Really didn't encounter much trouble in this region at all ... a surprise or two, but most battles were over on the first try, and even the boss (against a Queen Mab and her blue dragon Borealis, among two other cards) nothing needed more than 2 attempts.  Weird, but that's been my luck in general, and it's still holding out.

No new additions to the rotation currently, but I am definitely considering farming out the passive traits on more of my regulars first.  Next region to visit is "Ghulvania", which features a lot of Undead typed characters.  That will finish this tier of story progression and unlock the next (which includes the Raksha catpeople's homeland, known as "Pride Lands").

Also, while you generally unlock a "Class Quest" after completing a region's questline, for some regions (notably Shentang and Blighted Lands) it only tells you "Class quest: coming soon".  Turns out their class quests just become available after completing later tiers in the story.

[Update] Welp, Ghulvania didn't take long at all.  A few unexpected battles against Templar and Paladins were a mean combination to fight, but the mainly Undead-themed enemy teams were otherwise not too difficult, especially with Dimetrexia to keep everyone burning.  I've now unlocked all kingdoms on the map, as confirmed by the game itself.



In other news, MH is uploading Rise editions of weapon showcase trailers, with the first two being Bow and Dual Blades.  (When will they cover Charge Blade and Lance, I wonder...)  Bow keeps the Dragon Piercer and Dual Blades keeps the "beyblade" aerial attack.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 15, 2020)

I jumped on the Cyberpunk 2077 train.

Initially completely disregarded it because sci-fi and what they were showing at the time was very meh to me. Then delay, then another delay, then I kinda forgot about it until a couple days before release when people were talking about it again. Looked into it again, found out there's some neato features and I can avoid the sexings, plus I have nothing else to do with my time right now and desperately need distractions... So I spent money I shouldn't have and got it.

I'm 36hrs in as of writing. Doesn't say much about my progress though, because I keep getting sidetracked by quests and exploring and just generally being in awe of things. Oh, and crashing... Lots and lots of crashing... Probably the buggiest game I've ever played. The only thing that could rival it is Ark when it first came out because, while it didn't crash, you were lucky to get 20fps at best, regardless of system and settings. Another comparison I see a lot is Bethesda games because they're infamous for being buggy messes, but at least they're playable. Cyberpunk crashes on me every 20-30 minutes if I'm in the central area, I can go 1-2 hours without a crash outside of it. Needless to say, me and the F5 button have become besties. B)


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 15, 2020)

People playground
props to markiplier for getting me into what I always enjoyed to play
Simulators where I get to play god and see what  bests ways I got to have fun and destroy a "human being" 
don't worry, I always try to reverse my doings by reviving them.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 18, 2020)

As promised the other day, started playing Monster Sanctuary.  Nothing too difficult so far...

No sooner do you name your character, the game prompts you to pick one of four creatures to be your "starter"; the lore describes these as special "Spectral" monsters immortally tied to four family bloodlines (one of them yours; the other three are seen in the companionship of friend/rival NPCs).  Not only are they your first creature but they are also an NPC who gives you your first tutorials (and you can consult for a reminder of your current main objective).



Spoiler: Observations about combat



Battle system is simple so far ... and the game isn't afraid to tell you a monster's elemental matchups right out of the gate.  The game's elements are classical (leaf/earth, thunder/wind, fire, water/ice) and seem to be arranged in opposing pairs, with a given monster being vulnerable to one and resistant to another; monsters tend to have access to two elements (plus a "neutral" element) for attacks.

Combat moves tend to inflict multiple hits _by default_, and this builds up a "Combo" meter that boosts the effect (damage or healing) of your next move in the same turn.  Which moves a given monster can learn is determined by four Skill Trees, some of which are shared between several monsters.

Certain monsters are dubbed "Champions"; these are boss monsters with boosted stats from their normal counterparts, and can take multiple actions per turn.

And all monsters have some kind of ability you can use in the field to help explore, find secrets, etc. -- for example, flying monsters can levitate your player (for a few moments) to assist in jumps.



And, apparently the similarities between Gems of War and Puzzle Quest are more than just striking, because (according to its store page) it's actually made by the same team!


Spoiler



Apparently this originally released in ... 2014?  WOW.

Version was recently updated to 5.2.5 (Switch), which lags behind the Steam version by about a month but no big deal.

One major tweak (started with 5.2.0) is to its "Arena" mode:
- Your Hero no longer participates in this mode.  (even without a Class, being able to bring a late/endgame Weapon apparently dominated it too much.)  Instead, you get to pick an Epic-tier troop for your arena team.
- "Difficulty" option was removed.
- Overall length reduced from 8 victories to 6 (with corresponding adjustments to rewards).
And according to the game's official update notes:
- More consistent difficulty in Arena mode
- Special Offer if you won at least 5 battles (+10% discount if you won 6).  Today it offered a variety of Arcane Traitstones (the rarest tier) and I had enough Gems stockpiled to afford it.  I kinda miss being given the option to purchase the team (I was actually saving Gems for one such occasion), but whatever.

I really need to start farming out Traitstones to get various troops fully Traited, because that's a requirement for upgrading the Power level of regions.  Ironically, it's the Minor Traitstones I'm always super short on (they're easy to farm, but still).


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 22, 2020)

Little Nightmares

Such a wonderfully crafted and artistically unique game


----------



## ben909 (Dec 22, 2020)

Just started replaying war in the north again for the ... at least 10th time


----------



## Deathless (Dec 22, 2020)

Just got BloonsTD 6, Feeding Frenzy 2, and Rocksmith as early Christmas presents, I'm excited to play those, along with sticking to Clone/Guitar Hero of course


----------



## NeonBadger (Dec 22, 2020)

The Steam winter sale just hit so I ended up buying a bunch of indie games with a gift card I had. The games I got were Timespinner, Wonderboy: The Dragon's Trap, Ori and the Will of Wisps, and Streets of Rage 4. I think I'm going to go back and finish the first Ori game so I can play through the sequel.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 23, 2020)

Sephiroth releases today, but over the weekend I booted up Smash Ultimate for the first time in a while and did the "Sephiroth Challenge".  Defeating him on Normal took three tries; afterwards I swept Easy, then started bouncing off of Very Hard for awhile.  I eventually did defeat him on Very Hard but it was by complete accident -- I picked Ike (not a good matchup, apparently) and not 10 seconds into the match I'm sent flying off, I legitimately attempt to recover but Sephiroth gets in the way, then red freeze-frame and "Game!" in my favor.

Yeah, I defeated Sephiroth with Aethercide.

I later bested Very Hard a second time, with Marth, in a time of just 16sec by somehow knocking Sephiroth so far offstage that not even Octoslash could save him.



Spoiler: and Gems of War



Been playing Underworld areas his week; Werewoods and Hall of Guardisns are complete.

Underworld areas feature one minor tweak to the gameplay where the board has a few squares occupied by inert blocks that slightly limit the area you can match gems in.  (But you can clear them with explosions.)

After clearing the (relatively short) questline, you unlock a mode called "Delves".  Access to this mode is limited by a "Delve Token" (e.g. about 3 runs per day).  You are required to assemble a team based on a restriction (like eligible mana color), then you proceed through a dungeon map of rooms.  Every time you beat the cpu team in a room, this stacks one passive buff onto all future battles during the run, but it also increases the overall rewards for your run.

However, the biggest difference in a Delve is that you can't edit the cards in your team in the middle of the run.  While your team does start each battle at full status, any Troops that get defeated are left behind and you must continue without them.  But by the same rule, any Transformations or Summons you perform also persist from one battle to the next!

Delve rewards include "Chaos Shards", a currency of sorts that you can spend to acquire Troop cards of the area in question.


----------



## zandelux (Dec 23, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Little Nightmares
> 
> Such a wonderfully crafted and artistically unique game


And it's 80% off on Steam right now!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 24, 2020)

Welp, starting today Gems of War just went full Christmas mode.



Spoiler: Various things



- Different BGM for the game's main map screen.
- Boss BGM changed out for a "Carol of the Bells" remix
- Skull tiles randomly feature reindeer horns, elf or Santa hats

Quest-wise, I just completed Sword's Edge, which sees you accompanying a zany Raksha on a personal journey to succeed at four challenges.  Not the first so colorfully questionable ally, either (your NPC ally in Zaejin had a similar story).  Definitely had some trouble against cpu teams composed largely of Wolf Knights and/or Knights Coronets, but my team's strange luck of defeating the end boss on the first try came through once again (despite them approaching Lv.30 by now).  That leaves only two kingdoms left on the map: Pridelands (home of the Raksha catfolk) and Merlantis (take a guess), with a possibility of whatever the game has for a finale.

Afterwards, did some event battles -- this week is a "Tower of Doom", comparable to Delves in a way that you are given a map with an arrangement of rooms and a boss at one end; the main difference from a Delve is that every battle is independent from each other (no persistent effects).  Restriction was yellow mana users only, for which I assembled a team led by Roc (fully traited) and for once actually got some decent mileage from him.  Strangely, if you put your Hero on the team you don't seem to be restricted to a matching weapon (though there have been events where such a restriction does apply).

Version notes (on PC) mention changes to the overall difficulty levels in various modes (notably Arena), but I'm starting to wonder if some of these apply just in general.  I've seen a few cases where the cpu actually ignores a potential extra tun (i.e. match of 4 or 5) and many cases where the cpu will wait a turn before activating a spell (previously it would usually activate a spell immediately when fully charged).


----------



## Polaris (Dec 24, 2020)

Picked up Project Warlock on steam's winter sale. It's a really neat Wolfenstein 3D like FPS with retro style graphics, loads of upgradable weapons and magic powers one can acquire throughout the game.


----------



## Lenago (Dec 25, 2020)

Animal crossing new horizons, loving that game


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 25, 2020)

worms Armageddon for pc


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 25, 2020)

My roommate got me into Mass Effect and I'm really enjoying it so far. Might screw around and make a turian OC


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 28, 2020)

Mostly free to play games like tf2 im poor or doom wads


----------



## anonfoxer (Dec 28, 2020)

Skater XL! Got it as an xmas gift, was torn between it and Hades. Ill have to try out hades sometime, but Skater XL is pretty fun! Buggy, but eh, gaming in 2020.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 1, 2021)

So in Gems of War I've now completed every kingdom on the map (and unlocked all classes); this didn't unlock a super final area or anything, but whatevs ... for now.


Spoiler: More details



Went back and challenged the underworld area "Fang Moor" again.  Literally EVERYTHING you fight in this area inflicts Bleed (both actively AND passively, troop depending), but somehow my team's luck pulled through this time ... not at all like my first attempt.

It seems that the underworld "Factions" have only four cards each, and you're introduced to a new one with each stage of the quest.  By the time you fight the region boss, you're facing all four faction troops as a team.

New cards I've been using:
- Ice arrow (weapon): Double damage against red mana users!  Otherwise not really special, other than its color (blue/green) which complements my other regulars quite well..
- Incubus: Incubus is dead weight on base stats but its skill deals Charm damage to two opponents, meaning they inflict their full attack power in damage on adjacent troops.  So, because its power effectively scales by the opponent and not you, it's proven VERY useful in this week's Raid Boss event.

Other cards I've thought about using:
- Sheggra's Heart: Cleanse all allies of status ailments?  Cool, would've helped a lot in Fang Moor, but fairly unspectacular outside of that.
- Nullifictaion Orb: Reduces an enemy's Magic power to zero outright (like Web).  Cool!  Would definitely help against enemies whose spells feature major damage numbers (though not against boost calculations).

I've also leveled the Soulforge mode up to Lv.10 for a full menu of crafting options, including none other than Zuul'Goth which is the card featured as the Raid boss.  The normal version of its skill is still lethal to one opponent, but its secondary effects differ from the raid version.  And, uniquely, Zuul'goth seems to be the _only_ card with "Boss" as its sole base type (boss versions of normal cards are always "Boss" + base type).

Which reminds me, I really should put together a Stealthy Summoner card sometime, as that seems to be Zuul'goth's major weak point.


----------



## katalistik (Jan 6, 2021)

Been playing Vermintide 2 and Phasmophobia lately. Even if they're two different kinds of games, I've been enjoying them quite a lot! (Wants makes me want to cry and the other doesn't, tho qwq)


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 6, 2021)

In Gems of War, this week there was a new creature (Wyrmling, a baby dragon) available in the "Pet Rescue" event and I actually farmed it to completion.


Spoiler: Some details



The cpu teams in this event were blue teams centered around Scylla.  Great news for Amira in the first few rounds with her double damage against blue users, but I absolutely had to start changing strategies after that.

At round 7, the cpu is up to Lv.80 which is, quite frankly, ridiculous.  However the specific team I was fighting wasn't much threat, with its only usable colors being Green, Blue, and Purple -- blue being common to all of them, but the first two cards (both Coral Golems) having Green and Scylla having Purple.  And Coral Golem's skill is fairly low-tier (explode 1 gem, armor+life buff) meaning their only real threat is Skull damage (from the cpu's overleveled attack power).

I eventually discovered a strategy to level the field: There's a weapon card ("Mang") which strips ALL armor from the target before inflicting (relatively minor) damage, but it adds that armor (at a 1:1 ratio) to your hero's Attack.  So, like Warlord's Battlecry, this benefit effectively scales with your opponent's level, making it great against teams that outlevel you.  The only hitch?  Attack is generally only relevant for matching Skull tiles, so you need to be good (and lucky) at lining up Skulls to actually hit your opponent.  And if your hero gets knocked out, you'd better have a backup plan ready.

Regardless, despite requiring very many attempts, I finally beat the cpu teams at Lv.80 and Lv.100 for the guaranteed pet reward (instead of just a chance at the pet reward, as you get for earlier rounds).

I'm thinking this weapon should prove useful against raid boss Zuul'goth, too, as if an opponent has roughly equal Life and Armor scores then this weapon can two-shot them regardless of level.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 6, 2021)

Battlefield 4, Rainbow Six Siege, and A Link to the Past


----------



## Glossolalia (Jan 6, 2021)

Hylics 2. I love it, just wandering around and admiring the sculpted landscapes makes it worth it.


----------



## Ziv (Jan 7, 2021)

I recently started FFXIV and I've been playing when I have the time, as I haven't hit the free level cap yet.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 7, 2021)

Just reached the latter half of G2 in MH3U today.  Green Nargacuga was the semi-urgent (not an actual urgent quest, just gatekeeper for the second round of new quests), and while I made a few mistakes early in the hunt I caught on (and caught up) quickly and captured it without further hassle.  Except for that tail ... managed to pop it off and it landed literally one step away from the zone exit (I was actually worried I might not be able to carve it).


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 7, 2021)

Little Nightmares and replaying TWD telltale series


----------



## oappo (Jan 8, 2021)

Styx: Master of Shadows
It's the first time I've played a stealth game. It's neat. Definitely not my favourite genre, but I suppose I can see myself picking up something that looks interesting every now and then.


----------



## Faustus (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm playing 'Wait for PS5 Consoles to Be Back in Stock'.

...it is not fun.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 8, 2021)

Spyro's Reignited Trilogy


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 8, 2021)

wings of hope said:


> Spyro's Reignited Trilogy


I can't get past "Sunny Flight" but I completed everything else 100% in Artisan's.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm playing Injustice 2 and like the first 10 or 20 minutes of Assassin's Creed Valhalla. I like the dice game, it feels really comfy.


----------



## grrfret (Jan 9, 2021)

Started playing through GTA IV a few days ago. It's a game I'd got maybe half-way through in the past but I want to see it through to the end this time. Currently about 20% of the way through the story.

Also just completed Donut County, which was fun ^_^

And continuing to play hidden object games, latest being New York Mysteries: Secrets of the Mafia. I'll probably start another Artifex Mundi game after this. I find them pretty relaxing to play.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 9, 2021)

Was streaming a few nights ago but was too tired to play anything intense and was suggested to pick up Stardewvalley.

The game itself never appealed to me that much and I just remember the hype that was around in a few years ago, but I am glad that I did make a visit into the game. It's adorable and very relaxing to play, can easily understand why people like that game. Only a few hours into it as of now but excited to visit that game more.

Also currently playing through some Diablo II as a "blast to the past" kind of thing.


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 13, 2021)

_*HL2 SMOD
Meat, meat, meat!



*_


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 13, 2021)

Prior to the lockdown I managed to get into an internet cafe and try Phasmophobia. That game consistently manages to scare and be unsettling.

I'm looking forward to trying it again when I'm allowed out of my house.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 13, 2021)

I played the demo for Monster Hunter Rise -- Great Izuchi is a nice early monster, and it's lovely to see Mizutsune again.  They changed bubble-blight, and Mizutsune has new moves (including its side tackle which was previously only seen in G-rank).

In other news, made a little more progress in _Monster Sanctuary._  I'm prepping my team to take on the next "trainer battle" in the plot, mostly by exploring new areas.  I unlocked a region called the Sun Temple and while it's clearly higher level than I am (Lv.18 versus Lv.13-15), I have been largely able to fend off the monsters (and even get a few of my own).  Then I also explored almost all of the Snowy Peaks that are above it, largely while avoiding encounters with the wild monsters.  I think my team should be ready....


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 13, 2021)

Best Pokemon game ever

(Mystery Dungeon 2: Explorers of the Sky) 






I am also listening to remixes of the OST and they are making me very emotional send tissues


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Stratelier (Jan 13, 2021)

Well, apparently the level scaling in _Monster Sanctuary_ isn't 100% realtime like I had an impression of -- backtracking across earlier areas revealed wild monsters still at lower levels.  Hmm.

That trainer battle against the enemy Alchemist was still pretty rough ... but somehow I prevailed in the end.

And apparently "Champion" monsters aren't always fought alone, as the "Goblin King" boss was accompanied by two standard Goblins; I chose to focus on taking them out first.  Afterwards, I explored the rest of the area and made it to the neighboring zone (Horizon Beach or something).


----------



## Pigsy (Jan 17, 2021)

Since it was included in PS-Plus this month, I’m currently playing Shadow of the Tomb Raider. I was a little disappointed to learn that Laras muscles were slightly downgraded compared to earlier E3-presentations, but I’m still happy with what’s left. 
It’s probably silly how much I’m focused on that aspect XD but it’s not only sexy in my book it also fits a character whose supposed to climb/handle a bow a lot.
I’m also making frequent use of the photo-mode. Crystal Dynamics rly put a lot of effort into those sceneries.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 17, 2021)

I just recently started replaying The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind. It was one of my favorite games in high school. It always holds a special place in my heart, despite its flaws.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 17, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I just recently started replaying The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind. It was one of my favorite games in high school. It always holds a special place in my heart, despite its flaws.


N'wah!


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 17, 2021)

Monster Sanctuary is definitely NOT Pokemon.  Trying to play it with a "collect them all" mindset is actually becoming a handicap, because the more monsters you rotate in and out of your team, the slower your team as a whole levels up, ad this game seems to be designed with a difficulty curve of keeping a mostly static "A-list" of monsters.  E.g. the last area I went through started with wild monsters at Lv.18 but ends with a boss at Lv.25 (yes, a +50% increase in _just one area_) and my team ranages from merely Lv.14 to Lv.18 currently.

So some of my options are (1) just keep grinding, or (2) run a limited team.  I am conflicted.


----------



## Exzerass (Jan 23, 2021)

I've been playing a lot of modded spore recently! There's just something about that game that keeps reeling me back in


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 23, 2021)

I’m playing the original Fallout games by Black Isle. Don’t know why I didn’t pick them up sooner, it’s actually really challenging in a fun way.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 23, 2021)

Starwars battlefront 2, 2017 version. if anyone wants my gamer tag for Xbox, dm me, we can set up some gaming fun. 
If that's not your thing, I also play the Halo series, and a few other Starwars battlefront games.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 23, 2021)

Right now, destiny 2 and minecraft


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 25, 2021)

As always, rotating between a few things.

In Gems of War's daily challenges, one of them featured gnomes from The Vault and had four levels ranging all the way up to "Ultimate" (cpu scaled to Lv.125!).  Levels and stats start to lose all meaning once the cpu is above Lv.50 or so, so I put together a cheese team and, though it took countless tries, beat it.  Got two rare "VIP keys" from it!


Spoiler: How to cheese



One hero weapon you can unlock is called "Mang".  It's a red/black-mana weapon card that strips _all_ Armor from a selected opponent then adds that value to your own Attack stat (while dealing otherwise only modest damage).  Which means that if you use it just once you become capable of two-shotting the average opponent (by matching Skulls); use it against two different opponents and you become capable of one-shotting most opponents outright.

But the Gnome team features the gnome king, "Cedric Sparklesack", a Stealthy Summoner type card that is extremely pesky to even hit.  One of the counterstrategies is to use any skill that can shuffle the opposing team's formation, such as "War Goat" which knocks the first enemy to the last position (other enemies are shuffled forward).  Two uses of this (and it charges in just 2 turns) leaves Cedric exposed in first position and ready to two-shot.

The challenge, of course, was figuring out how to keep my team alive long enough to actually _do_ all of that -- I brought Priestess and Dwarven Gate for their ability to add Barrier to allies (blocks one hit of any damage), but it still took over a dozen attempts before I nailed "the run".



Meanwhile, in MH3U, slowly gearing up to take on G-rank Deviljho.  Upgrading armor sets, weapons, etc ... I really need a Dragon-type weapon sometime, but my choices for that are limited.


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 25, 2021)

Minecraft because I'm a basic b*tc#


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 26, 2021)

Honestly there aren't many videogames for me to enjoy nowadays. Be it the poor gameplay, poor setups(those that reach the point you can't focus with your brain running), poor management(especially the inability to prevent hackers, but not limited to), obsession towards microtransactions(another reason you cant focus long enough), suddenly transforming into what the game didnt use to be... etcetc.

Listing a few I used to enjoy but abandoned now: 

Destiny 2 (the patch shifted the game)... bye. 
PlanetSide 2 (same)... bye.
CounterStrike 2 / Online (simply dead, no longer exists)... bye.
Skid Rush / Drift City (same, but happened so long ago, I failed to adapt to the 'new' game despite I tried to)... bye.
GTA V / Online (hackers never go off)... bye.
World of Tanks (game changed, cant handle abusers, flooding microtransactions... this one is the ultimate)... bye-bye.

Gotta blame myself for being a light-core gamer, otherwise I'd potentially have been playing more games.. Like Escape from Tarkov, Rainbox Six: Siege, Lobotomy Corporation, Super Animal Royale(to be mentioned below)..etc.

Still, I'm playing The Crew 2, designing LEO decals... It's rather fun to RP and have fun with some pals, but never fun to play alone.

Furry games? Not much of them turned out to be enough for me to have fun for long. But the best of them personally was Super Animal Royale. Nothing to blame unless you care about high detailed graphics and freedom. However, it's very energy-consuming for me.

If anyone(potentially) is interested, I can play World of Tanks Blitz, The Crew 2 and Super Animal Royale. But I can never seriously enjoy them alone.

Other than that, I play various Pokemon games(main but also MD) on emulators, thus can never go for multiplayer, but I suppose it's one of the best singleplayer games(in terms of taking the longest time till you get bored) in our history... At least, for me. UwU


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 26, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> obsession towards microtransactions(another reason you cant focus long enough)


Microtransaction-based design is its own web of problems.  On the plus side, these games usually also double as their own free demos, but on the downside, what kind of progression grind do they expect from you, what kind of limitations might they impose on your play sessions or game modes?  It's super hard to get a balance that feels "right" to the players.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 26, 2021)

Getting ready to start DOOM 64 on my Switch


----------



## .Antho (Jan 27, 2021)

_save me_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 27, 2021)

Just recently, Hitman 3, and it's awesome! One of those honestly beautifully designed games that's very open-world in style and pretty realistic mostly in AI. Good music, intelligent interactions...frankly, I'm impressed! The level set in Dubai where you enter from the outside of the glass sunset-reflective building, then enter to a light-streaming party was breathtaking!


----------



## Play3r (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm playing KARLSON its a sort of early access parkour FPS game made by a youtuber by the name of dani


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 27, 2021)

Welp, I just unlocked the final boss in MH3U, Dire Miralis.

Deviljho and Ivory Lagiacrus put up quite the fight beforehand (Ivory's super attack can hit up to 4 times at close range, DO NOT attempt to guard that without Constitution+2).


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 28, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Nova Drift
> It's a Bullet Hell game where you control a spaceship and fight off endless hordes of enemies. As you progress, you gain levels and get to choose in which direction you upgrade your ship.
> It has really tight mechanics, and there are *loads* of combos and upgrade-paths to go with, lots of room for experimentation and optimization, and it's not just that you have many options, but also that so many of them are in fact viable. Don't let the fact that it's in 'early access' dissuade you, it's as good as a finished product by now.
> Here's the trailer:


Nova Drift! Left a review of it in the indie game thread.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 28, 2021)

Team Fortress 2.

I'm crap at it but I like to play as medic so I have an excuse to follow the scouts around like a lovesick puppy while healing them (I have a stupid crush on The Scout/Jeremy.)


----------



## IvoryAvian (Jan 30, 2021)

I’m playing the Witcher 3 at the moment! I recently finished RDR 2 and I wanted to try out another open world game.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 30, 2021)

Grown very fond currently of Dyson Sphere Program. I absolutely LOVE Factorio, and this takes it to the next level with interplanetary systems.

Nilaus is a Danish gamer and does a lot of different games.




In this series he will be playing Dyson Sphere Program, and very fun to follow his streams. 

It's currently only Singleplayer, but I hope they add Multiplayer at some point.


----------



## Arishipshape (Feb 1, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Minecraft because I'm a basic b*tc#


Also Minecraft! Anyone else on Bedrock? Perhaps we could get some multiplayer going


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 1, 2021)

Arishipshape said:


> I Also Minecraft! Anyone else on Bedrock? Perhaps we could get some multiplayer going


I wish i had good enough internet to play with ppl online ToT


----------



## Arishipshape (Feb 1, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> I wish i had good enough internet to play with ppl online ToT


Minecraft doesn’t need great internet in my limited experience. Have you tried?


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 1, 2021)

Arishipshape said:


> Minecraft doesn’t need great internet in my limited experience. Have you tried?


I share limited bandwidth with a hippie commune in the forest, far away from civilization. lol im lucky I have internet at all. My neighbor 5 miles down the road still had dial up last year lol


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 1, 2021)

*А ну чики брики и в дамки!*
get out of here STALKER
​


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 1, 2021)

The Sims 4, Dauntless, Destiny 2, Warframe, TemTem, etc. I recently bought Skyrim and AC Origins.


----------



## Couratiel (Feb 1, 2021)

I've been playing a lot of minecraft. (Xbox One)
I think I have 550 hours logged now.
Kind of wish I had some people to quietly play with.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Feb 2, 2021)

Been getting into some bannerlord after having it lay around for almost a year, got my first castle just yesterday!


----------



## ziishu (Feb 2, 2021)

I've been getting back into Destiny 1 recently due to not really enjoying D2, still a blast all these years later.

Also Pokemon Sword! I just finished the main dex and now i can finally start Isle of Armor! 
(I like to complete everything before moving onto the next thing in most games)


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 4, 2021)

Demo of _Balan Wonderworld_.  Its technical performance (on portable Switch) isn't the best, and the character animations didn't look great in the trailers, but in actual play it's okay.  And while I don't know how large the demo is, the setting is at least quite charming.

Meanwhile, Gems of War got updated to v5.3.5, more or less synced across all platforms.  A new feature here, a few balance tweaks there, but they gave Arena challenges a nice (however small) improvement: reversed the order in which you pick cards (Epic to Common instead of Common to Epic - but their default positions in your lineup is unchanged, Common first and Epic last), and after you've made your picks you get one prompt to confirm (or "re-roll") before you're locked in for the run.

I browsed its Steam forums, and the word isn't quite as positive there given the game has some history (change of publisher, power creep, etc.).  Apparently the CPU gets a "cheat" where new gems dropping onto the board are more likely to be favorable (i.e. capable of arranging 4 in a row, matching skulls, etc.) than they are for you (which might scale with cpu level).  Regardless, it's well-known that if the opponent team is getting too many extra turns your response should be to Freeze them (subject to how Freeze applies per color, so while you can most always freeze a card out of its own mana color, you can't freeze mana colors that go uncollected, nor can you freeze Skull matches).


----------



## GreyCatfish (Feb 7, 2021)

A little bit of Mount & Blade: Bannerlord because I wanted to check the state of the game and I was very positively surprised - hope they'll release 1.0 this year 
Total War: Warhammer 2 and Stellaris - addicting stuff XD
Elite Dangerous - still enjoy this game after a few years and it truly shines in VR.
I'm also trying to heal my wounds caused by Cyberpunk 2077 because what CDPR did is unforgivable. I've never played such a technically bugged game...I totally lost my faith in CDPR.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Feb 8, 2021)

I've been feeling very sandboxy so I've been playing the fudge outta Terraria, Minecraft, and any game like it.


----------



## Kinare (Feb 9, 2021)

Valheim. Right up my alley - survival, building, exploration, PVE focused. Haven't gotten all that far into it yet, but enjoying it. Desperately needed something to play.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 9, 2021)

War Thunder and Brawlhalla, everyday.
VRChat soon will be in this list.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 9, 2021)

*The Sims: Extreme*


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Feb 11, 2021)

yo i just play forza


----------



## iamtheend (Feb 28, 2021)

currently still play The Crew 2, COD and Forza, sometimes I mix it up with battlefield or borderlands. HMU with gamer tags if anyone wants to join.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

Last night me and the boys played a match of Gladius: Relics of War. It's like Civilization 5 mixed with Dawn of War. There's NO diplomacy though, there is only war.


----------



## Einuko (Mar 1, 2021)

Over the past two weeks I went back to Fortnite (again) for the first time in about a year. I also picked up Out Of Space: Couch Edition and Moving Out, which are both excellent co-op/ solo games (they're both made for local multiplayer, and I've been enjoying them solo). I'm playing them both on Nintendo Switch, but apparently Out of Space has online multiplayer on PC.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 1, 2021)

Destiny 2.




The game itself is free to play but it's not really worth that much of a drive space(about 50GB) compared to what you can access unless you buy their season pass. Also, you won't access the full game unless you buy DLCs. You're getting like.. 2 pieces of pizza and you'll have to order other pieces separately to complete a pizza.
About DLCs, I have Forsaken and Beyond Light but Shadowkeep. It's just too expensive to buy here in my country yet my pal sent me as gifts, so... OwO

If anyone's gonna play, you better have no other games to play at all or be able buy Forsaken and Beyond Light DLCs after finishing tutorial campaign.

If anyone's already playing and is interested to play together, I'd tell you beforehand that I don't prefer PvPs nor I'm good at them. But I do go PvEs. Open world playing is my cup of tea, though. It's relaxing UwU


Oh and the new lever action rifle (season pass campaign reward) is really fun to fidget around =UwU=
(It's about 2 months left until the end of the season)

Why is there an antique gun in a universe with spaceship traveling? Well..... I dunno >p<


----------



## AndersK (Mar 2, 2021)

Book of Ra is my favourite


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 14, 2021)

Been playing a mix of games as of late.

For the PC, I've mainly been playing a combination of Stellaris and Fall Guys. Stellaris, even unmodded is as fun as always and Fall Guys is just plain hilarious, especially since I don't really know people to go ahead with the likes of Among Us without timezone issues.

For Xbox, Titanfall 2. The population is low, and my PC isn't up to spec for playing on the PC to get to the larger population, but it's still a ball of fun! And I'm too damn good at it as well.

As for a Nitendo Switch, a combination of Pokemon Sword/DX, Fire Emblem: Three Houses, New Horizons and Mario Kart 8. All are a curious mix of good entertainment, although Mario Kart 8 occassionly leaves furious because of the power ups on times.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 14, 2021)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Been playing a mix of games as of late.
> 
> For the PC, I've mainly been playing a combination of Stellaris and Fall Guys. Stellaris, even unmodded is as fun as always and Fall Guys is just plain hilarious, especially since I don't really know people to go ahead with the likes of Among Us without timezone issues.
> 
> ...


Stellaris is great. Its currently sitting at #2 on my all time most played, behind Europa Universalis 4, and only because I used to leave that AFK all the time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 14, 2021)

I've gone back to ACNH and Pokémon Sword


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 14, 2021)

Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town.





UwU that's a lotta eggplant


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 14, 2021)

Been husslin' at ACNH since I got reinspired to add more stuff to my town. Half of my problem is waiting. 

I don't have people to visit and buy stuff from. So I'm just stuck with the same stupid 20 items it's been cycling through all year, or whatever event/theme items get released.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 15, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Stellaris is great. Its currently sitting at #2 on my all time most played, behind Europa Universalis 4, and only because I used to leave that AFK all the time.



Stellaris always is great, both for relaxing gameplay and more intense military gambits.

Never could get into the other Paradox games though. Crusader Kings felt too complicated and... well... boring. Plus, I wanted to play as my own nation. Not a real life one.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 15, 2021)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Stellaris always is great, both for relaxing gameplay and more intense military gambits.
> 
> Never could get into the other Paradox games though. Crusader Kings felt too complicated and... well... boring. Plus, I wanted to play as my own nation. Not a real life one.


EU4 has a custom nation option, but is is locked behind DLC. 

Crusader Kings has an option to have every county start as independent. Ck2 has a hidden option in it's nation-shuffle mode to have half of them ruled by furries. IIRC you have to flip through the cultures options until it says "animal kingdom" on the second cycle through.


----------



## primordialcryptid (Mar 16, 2021)

Fallout 4, pretty exclusively, now that I finally have a gaming-friendly laptop.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 16, 2021)

Destiny 2 and Little Nightmares


----------



## Rassah (Mar 16, 2021)

I've mostly been playing MSFS2020. With mine in the shop it's been a great way to practice, and VR makes the experience very close to how it is in real life. I keep wanting to get Cyberpunk, but I fear I'm too busy to get hooked on something like that, and I don't want to get too distracted


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 16, 2021)

I may have reached an end in Gems of War.  I've cleared all kingdom questlines (all 36), and unlocked+cleared all* Factions ... except that "Fell Roost" appeared and I'm pretty sure it wasn't previously unlocked on the map (making 21 faction areas instead of 20), so I guess there are a few more with hidden unlock conditions?

Had a great time in last week's event, despite the restrictions (Leonis Kigndom troops with Yellow or Brown mana only) -- Amira is my go-to troop from that kingdom but she's Red/Purple mana.  Still, Tigraki Warrior is a fun troop to use against foes with high armor and could generally two-shot most foes (so long as others weren't attacking it).


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 17, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> EU4 has a custom nation option, but is is locked behind DLC.
> 
> Crusader Kings has an option to have every county start as independent. Ck2 has a hidden option in it's nation-shuffle mode to have half of them ruled by furries. IIRC you have to flip through the cultures options until it says "animal kingdom" on the second cycle through.



Huh, I see there. Still having to play on Earth though.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 17, 2021)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Huh, I see there. Still having to play on Earth though.


Not with mods you don't have to.


----------



## Hogo (Mar 17, 2021)

I've been getting into Nuzlocking pokemon ever since trying it out with Pokemon Yellow and enjoying it so I am going through an easier generation (Pokemon Y) at home and Pokemon Heartgold at work during downtime hours since I have a nice DS emulator on my phone.


----------



## Einuko (Mar 18, 2021)

I've recently gone back to Vigor on Nintendo Switch after initially giving it a pass, and have found it to be both very enjoyable and quite the unique take on a sandbox survival genre. Aside from that, I've also been playing #Drive and Sky Force Reloaded (both of these are mobile ports, but are of better quality than most other mobile titles) on Nintendo Switch as well.


----------



## X-MXNE666 (Mar 18, 2021)

Mostly, Black Ops: Cold War, GTA V, a bit of Mortal Kombat XL, and a bit of BO2 just for the Zombies.


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 18, 2021)

Forza horizon 3 is what Sandvitch is playing


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 18, 2021)

Doppeldoggo said:


> Forza horizon 3 is what Sandvitch is playing


mostly because


----------



## Lenago (Mar 21, 2021)

Trying to play crash 4
..so far...i hate it


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 21, 2021)

Tabletop Simulator, but it's because I'm learning Age of Sigmar with my friends.


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 26, 2021)

Crash 4. If I have the time I might try to 106% it.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 26, 2021)

The Outer Worlds....great game


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 27, 2021)

Minecraft on the Nintendo Switch that I bought yesterday. I play it on any device I can.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 27, 2021)

Dorfromantik. It's a super cute little tile laying game that just came out on Steam.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 28, 2021)

Little Hope. Just starred and really liking it so far


----------



## Balskarr (Mar 29, 2021)

Went back to Hunt: Showdown recently and I've been enjoying myself for the most part. Any frustration comes from the hardcore nature of the game which plays like an old timey themed Tarkov that you actually get to have fun with. Hardcore in premise but so much more accessible with laughs all around if your sense of humor is dark because while you aren't meant to laugh... Engagements with your enemy can be fairly slapstick.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 2, 2021)

Mostly playing Finial Fantasy 14.
Can't wait for 5.5 and then Endwalkers.

Tho I also am slipping in some Grandia HD Remaster.
Will go back to Lil Dragon's Cafe after finishing that.


----------



## Mangotun (Apr 3, 2021)

Unraveled 2 and Marvels Avengers
Unraveled is beautiful, so preeeety


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Apr 3, 2021)

Been obsessed with genshin impact, and CoD zombies.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

I've been playing Rene 21X


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 1, 2021)

Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth
LET'S GOOOO!!


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

Not too sure about what I should play. Been thinking about getting back into league of legends, but dunno if that’s the move


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 1, 2021)

Well I was planning on playing Europa Universalis 4 now that I'm back with my PC but uh

you seen the news? 









						Europa Universalis 4 hotfix doesn’t stop new Leviathan DLC being the lowest rated game on Steam
					

The latest DLC and update for Europa Universalis 4 has introduced a raft of bugs, crashes, and glitches




					www.wargamer.com
				




_*"at press time, has the lowest user rating of any game on Steam, with only 10% positive reviews."*_


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Well I was planning on playing Europa Universalis 4 now that I'm back with my PC but uh
> 
> you seen the news?
> 
> ...


Don’t know anything bout the game, but that rating score gets a yikes from me chief


----------



## лОРИк (May 1, 2021)

8Doors - Arum's Afterlife Adventure.
13 hours and 1 death.
Everything was very good, but I died.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 1, 2021)

Erix said:


> Don’t know anything bout the game, but that rating score gets a yikes from me chief


So it's a grand strategy world politics game taking place from the 15-19th centuries. 

It's been going pretty consistently since 2013 - the devs release paid DLC fairly often which, whilst intimidating for newcomers, help fund constant development. 

The most recent, Leviathan, was meant to add more depth to South Asia, Oceania, and North America. It looked pretty great and everyone was hyped. 

Problem is, on release the DLC and associated update have rendered the game literally unplayable for most due to bugs and crashes. For those who are able to play it, it is wildly unbalanced. 

The biggest issue for most though is that this wasn't entirely unexpected. The last update, Emperor, was also buggy as fuck on launch. It wasn't nearly as unplayable, but most players have noted the consistency with poor launches. Another game by the same game director, Imperator, also performed poor on launch in 2019. Whilst it has improved substantially since, the playerbase never recovered and yesterday it was announced they weren't going to update it further. 

Because of these many are blaming said game director for the recent failures and calling on him to resign.


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> So it's a grand strategy world politics game taking place from the 15-19th centuries.
> 
> It's been going pretty consistently since 2013 - the devs release paid DLC fairly often which, whilst intimidating for newcomers, help fund constant development.
> 
> ...


I’m just wondering why would they release the update if it’s buggy?? Like shouldn’t they have game testers for that kind of thing? I’m pretty sure if they communicated with their community that they needed more time to fix said bugs you guys would understand right?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2021)

Diablo II. Currently doing a Druid and Necro playthrough.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 1, 2021)

Erix said:


> I’m just wondering why would they release the update if it’s buggy?? Like shouldn’t they have game testers for that kind of thing? I’m pretty sure if they communicated with their community that they needed more time to fix said bugs you guys would understand right?


It's not just buggy. There's actually parts missing too. 

The cherry on top is the devs have started complaining about "toxic fans" making them not want to look in the Feedback forums. 

Bitch please, you're charging £20 to _break_ the game. Of course people are going to get pissy. Maybe if you'd actually done your job and not blatantly lied about how functional it was people would be praising you instead.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Well I was planning on playing Europa Universalis 4 now that I'm back with my PC but uh
> 
> you seen the news?
> 
> ...






Just don't bother with the DLC? The base game is fine. The DLC is utter garbage looking at the reviews, so stay clear of it.


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> It's not just buggy. There's actually parts missing too.
> 
> The cherry on top is the devs have started complaining about "toxic fans" making them not want to look in the Feedback forums.
> 
> Bitch please, you're charging £20 to _break_ the game. Of course people are going to get pissy. Maybe if you'd actually done your job and not blatantly lied about how functional it was people would be praising you instead.


Not to mention if people were hyped about it, your charging money for essentially big disappointment. Sounds like a company in denial, lacking accountability for their actions, and choosing to appallingly try and blame fans instead. This company sounds like a joke lol


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2021)

Paradox Interactive is going the way of Blizzard, EA, Bethesda, etc. Greed before good games and content.

Hell, Nemesis DLC for Stellaris only have a 41% positive review rating which says a lot about the company going downhill.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 1, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 108801
> 
> Just don't bother with the DLC? The base game is fine. The DLC is utter garbage looking at the reviews, so stay clear of it.


Unfortunately the associated update is also bugged to shit. I rolled my copy back and I've had no issues but I've heard that some people are still experiencing bugs after rolling back, due to leftover files. 



Yakamaru said:


> Paradox Interactive is going the way of Blizzard, EA, Bethesda, etc. Greed before good games and content.
> 
> Hell, Nemesis DLC for Stellaris only have a 41% positive review rating which says a lot about the company going downhill.


I've actually heard good things about Nemesis. I don't own it yet, granted, and most people seem to be against the new population system but I saw a poll yesterday where most people put it down as their favourite update yet.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Unfortunately the associated update is also bugged to shit. I rolled my copy back and I've had no issues but I've heard that some people are still experiencing bugs after rolling back, due to leftover files.


Well, that sucks. Checking reviews is important before buying anything. Never trust journalists and game reviewers as most of them are bought and paid for to begin with. Like Polygon, Kotaku, etc. Couldn't even give Warcraft III: Reforged a better rating than 6.5/10, which says a lot. And for the love of the gods, stay away from pre-purchase options, especially if the game have testers/reviewers sign an NDA for it. That alone should smell fishy to people.

Would recommend deleting it all manually and starting over. If possible get a refund.



The_biscuits_532 said:


> I've actually heard good things about Nemesis. I don't own it yet, granted, and most people seem to be against the new population system but I saw a poll yesterday where most people put it down as their favourite update yet.


The population aspect is part of the base game. Overall the update does a lot of good, but the population aspect annoys a lot of people as your population ends up being fucked due to more and more numbers needed to grow ONE pop. Takes forever to get ONE pop on a new colony which is really annoying. Takes forever to develop a single planet into anything remotely useful.

There is a lot of optimization issues for late game too that's not really been solved either.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 1, 2021)

Link's Awakening, ACNH, Sonic Mania and Super Mario 64


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 4, 2021)

WITCHER 2
But Geralt is a boring bollocks


----------



## BareJim (May 5, 2021)

Just recently got into Rising Storm 2: Vietnam after getting it on sale. It's definitely scratching the itch the newer Battlefields couldn't. They got a little too arcadey for me.

Otherwise I've been (literally) grinding Tony Hawk 1+2, it's fun!  Just got three achievements left for 100%!

And aside from that, been going through my old old backlog games, like TR II, III and the Last Revelation, Blood,  and Turok. >:3


----------



## Whimsycal (May 5, 2021)

Darkest Dungeon! Cause I refuse to let them die in the hands of the dark!


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

due a distinct lack of non-human first party games on this planet i've been mostly playing visual novels for the past 5 years


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

playing Redwall


----------



## Tacoshark (May 9, 2021)

Just got back into Warframe


----------



## Kuroserama (May 9, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Just got back into Warframe


It keeps whispering to me to come back...


----------



## Balskarr (May 9, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> It keeps whispering to me to come back...


And screams to me to stay away.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 9, 2021)

Dragon Petting for the Gameboy.

10/10







Also trying Left 4 Dead again.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 9, 2021)

The Sicilians in AoE2 DE got buffed last week, their towers cost less stone and their unique unit got +1/1 armor. Time to get good at tower rushing >:v)


----------



## JinxGlider (May 9, 2021)

Currently Playing Winds of Change and I love it. Though not sure a visual novel counts. It's a furry game too.


----------



## JinxGlider (May 9, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> due a distinct lack of non-human first party games on this planet i've been mostly playing visual novels for the past 5 years


I would love to know what non-human visual novels you might recommend. Currently really enjoying winds of change.


----------



## лОРИк (May 9, 2021)

Blasphemous. Again.


Completed. Hard mode ahead.


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 9, 2021)

Dragons Dogma: Dark Arisen
Old but good
Having a nightmare this bloody grim reaper thing *but I’m level 86  *


----------



## Erix (May 10, 2021)

JinxGlider said:


> Currently Playing Winds of Change and I love it. Though not sure a visual novel counts. It's a furry game too.


Yooo Winds of Change was awesome. Really loved the neat art style, and the story itself wasn’t that bad. Think my favorite character was Pro if I recall. Just loved his kind of bubbly personality and his cool appearance <3


----------



## Stratelier (May 10, 2021)

Did I mention picking up Monster Hunter Rise after it launched?  No?

Well ... nothing really important to say about it.  Been playing mostly solo, finished the village quests (the village storyline was quite short -- certainly better than Generations but the "showdown" with Magnamalo arrived too soon) and have made it to HR7 in the Gathering Hub.

Designwise, it's an interesting counterpoint to MH World before it.  Many of the lesser mechanics directly reprise how World did things, but the overall design is more comparable to "old-world" MH design. The split progression between "village" and "hub" is back, but if you play through village quests first you unlock exclusive "Special License" quests which increment your HR in the Hub so that you don't have to repeat the same progression all over again.  It's still not as convenient as the unified progression that there was in World, but it's a nice favor to see (even though I actually missed it completely and started up a second, disposable save file JUST to see them).

Oh, and quests are marked as "unstable environment" starting at HR6 meaning "invader" monsters start to show up -- like Rajang.  Strangely, he always seems to be found sleeping, but I've made a point of waking up the angry monkey and then letting it pursue me to my target so the two monsters can tangle with each other.  And last night I was on an HR7 quest with TWO unknown monster icons, one of them Rajang and the other one NOT Rajang.  (I have an idea what it might have been, but I didn't actually encounter it during that hunt.)


----------



## The-Courier (May 11, 2021)

Escape from Tarkov and Knights of the Old Republic 2.


----------



## Stratelier (May 14, 2021)

Meanwhile, in the "minor timesink" category, Gems of War got a tangible update and they're running a "campaign" (the first one in a while).  Nothing too special, but there is some narration for each new chapter released weekly, with matching themed event modes and specific objectives to climb the way up the campaign's reward ladder.  The best rewards, of course, are locked behind the "epic" tier campaign pass (sold for $10) but the free-tier rewards aren't bad.  Not great, just not bad.



Spoiler: More details



Basically, each week there are 2 Gold tasks, 3 Silver, and 10 Bronze tasks, all adding up to a total 100 campaign points (which levels up the campaign's "artifact" and gives your team a stat boost during the event).  If a given campaign task is undesirable you can pay a Gem price (50 for Bronze, 100 for Silver, etc.) to skip it, but thanks to the latest update you can also (and for free) re-roll a task for one different one.  For example, "defeat Queen Aurora in any battle mode" was functionally impossible because unless you're into PVP and facing an Aurora team explicitly, the only place to encounter this Mythic-tier card is, presumably, in Silverglade's Mythic Boss Battle, which requires grinding the Explore mode for Mythstones and even then there are multiple Mythic bosses you could face.

According to the game's patch notes there are also two more tweaks:
- Lycanthropy status ailment: Currently only implemented via "random status ailment", but it's a random chance that the affected troop card will transform into a random Beast card (presumably with the typical 10% chance to heal).
- "Uber Doomskull" tile, or perhaps I should just call it the "Uberskull".  Adds +10 to a Skull match and explodes a rounded 5x5 area of the board when matched.  Quite rare to see one in play, but they promise future Troop cards that will interact with them as part of their spell effect.



Oh, and last night I finished my latest armor set in MH Rise and then beat the final boss.  Not gonna go spoiling it.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 14, 2021)

Shadows of war. I like it.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 14, 2021)

Mostly just sitting anxiously until 4pm when my preorder for Mass Effect Remastered unlocks.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 14, 2021)

They Are Billions, Micro Annihilation and Stellaris. Oh and Frostpunk.


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

right now i'm playing illegal skyrim mods because playstation screwed the system


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 14, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Mostly just sitting anxiously until 4pm when my preorder for Mass Effect Remastered unlocks.


Update: got it, is gucci


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

i played skyrim a while back because i like the whole northern europe aesthetic.
since then i went onto other things but since being in lockdown i've got back into it.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 17, 2021)

JinxGlider said:


> I would love to know what non-human visual novels you might recommend. Currently really enjoying winds of change.


just ones in the community. there's hundreds of indie.


----------



## Lenago (May 24, 2021)

Miitopia


----------



## BareJim (May 24, 2021)

Uh-oh! I'm back to Doom Eternal and Animal Crossing!  Just got a Switch Lite to play with during my downtime at work, and got tired of putting off playing through The Ancient Gods.


----------



## katalistik (Jun 1, 2021)

I started playing GTFO not long ago and it seems to be some sort of "If PayDay and L4D2 had a weird-ass baby". It's a fun game, but difficult asf and scary.


----------



## evatra (Jun 11, 2021)

Candy crush, Zombie vs PLants


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 11, 2021)

Terraria, its always terraria.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 11, 2021)

katalistik said:


> I started playing GTFO not long ago and it seems to be some sort of "If PayDay and L4D2 had a weird-ass baby". It's a fun game, but difficult asf and scary.


I like playing Get The Fuck Out too, its a great game LOL


----------



## katalistik (Jun 11, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> I like playing Get The Fuck Out too, its a great game LOL


Bruh.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 11, 2021)

katalistik said:


> Bruh.



~its a joke~


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 11, 2021)

Necromunda: Underhive Wars. It has it's faults, but I enjoy it anyways.









						My Escher Gang by JaredtheFox92 on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				




It has an "almost" Fallout like feel to it.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 11, 2021)

katalistik said:


> I started playing GTFO not long ago and it seems to be some sort of "If PayDay and L4D2 had a weird-ass baby". It's a fun game, but difficult asf and scary.


its a horror survival game, i know what it is but everytime i see the name that comes to my mind


----------



## лОРИк (Jun 11, 2021)

The Messenger, Heroes of Annihilated Empires, GTA SA.


----------



## Kyrick (Jun 11, 2021)

Guild Wars 2. Getting ready for End of Dragons


----------



## NimuTheFox (Jun 15, 2021)

Rocket League. Nothing like car soccer... I'm terrible at it but that's why it's so addicting - I want to get better. I have it both on Epic Games and on Steam. Beware there are a lot of toxic players x.x


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 24, 2021)

Metroid: Zero Mission.


----------



## лОРИк (Jun 26, 2021)

Fallout 4 at minimum settings.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 26, 2021)

Post Void
Honestly one of the best shooters


----------



## Curt Goynes (Jul 19, 2021)

Stratelir said:


> Did I mention picking up Monster Hunter Rise after it launched?  No?
> 
> Well ... nothing really important to say about it.  Been playing mostly solo, finished the village quests (the village storyline was quite short -- certainly better than Generations but the "showdown" with Magnamalo arrived too soon) and have made it to HR7 in the Gathering Hub.
> 
> ...


Giving Just Cause 3 another go. Played it first on PS4 but it was near unplayable with the severe frame drops so I dropped it. However, with PS5 it's running at a locked 30 with no drops whatsoever, not even during the most intense explosions. And this game is so much fun. The traversal is very good, especially with the upgraded Rocket wingsuit you get from Sky Fortress. And the island of Medici looks so beautiful. The colors really pop on my 4K setup.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 19, 2021)

Mechwarrior Online.

Again.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 19, 2021)

Me and the boys are gonna play Planetside 2 tonight!


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 19, 2021)

Lately, just Destiny 2. I'm not like a huge Destiny player, but I was needing some sci-fi shooting action, and hadn't played with a buddy of mine in some time, so we've been playing.


----------



## Balskarr (Jul 20, 2021)

Speaking of sci-fi shooting action: I have finally returned to Warframe after thinking I never would. Currently gearing up for the day that crossplay/save comes. 

Not thinking about making the jump to PC yet but being able to play with some of the friends I've made over that side, including the missus will be a big incentive to actually play.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Jul 22, 2021)

Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 2 with the restored content mod. 
It's pretty funny how Obsidian managed to make NV and KOTOR2 in little over a year and theyre both considered some of the best in their frenchises despite all the bugs


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2021)

Gotten back into Final Fantasy XIV. Playing as a Summoner and OH MY GOD THE CARBUNCLE IS SO CUTE!


----------



## arveryl (Jul 23, 2021)

Scary Teacher by link, because it's mindless and still fun as an adult. I'm never getting tired of playing this game. Amazing story, really fun gameplay, some of the best characters in gaming, and one of the best soundtracks I've ever heard.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Aug 16, 2021)

Cruelty Squad, it's not a game for everyone but it is a game for me <3


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Aug 16, 2021)

Oh heck yes! What a fun, positive thread. I don't have much time to play lately, so I'm juggling a dozen or so titles atm:
Conan Exiles
Terraria
Dark Souls 1-3
Fallout 4
Apex Legends
Bloodborne
Skyrim
Borderlands 2-3
Black Desert
The Sims 4
Valheim
Minecraft
etc.


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 17, 2021)

Snowrunner, lots of fun but can be a time sink and frustrating depending on your decision making skill.
Monster Hunter: World, I mainly just respond to SOS flares and the occasional specific hunt for parts to make another weapon I don't need


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Aug 17, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Bloodborne


Grant us headpats, grant us headpats


----------



## Band1t (Aug 17, 2021)

Back 4 Blood Beta! Who else plays it?


----------



## Sven Solitude (Sep 20, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Dragon Petting for the Gameboy.
> 
> 10/10
> 
> ...


Is Dragon Petting an actual game? I can't find anything about, haha.


----------



## FlunseyTheFox (Sep 20, 2021)

Currently been playing Watch Dogs Legion, Minecraft. Just finished Life Is Strange: True Colors.


----------



## Lenago (Sep 20, 2021)

Warioware get i together

And later this week Dragon ball Z Kakarot


----------



## Sven Solitude (Sep 20, 2021)

lenago said:


> Warioware get i together


Do I need a friend for this game or can I play all the modes alone too? Do you like it so far?


----------



## Lenago (Sep 20, 2021)

Sven Solitude said:


> Do I need a friend for this game or can I play all the modes alone too? Do you like it so far?


Story mode and a few modes are single player

But many are local multiplayer.
Yeah its a very fun game, story mode is very short, so the main focus are the extra Multiplayer modes.

There is also a score based online mode where weekly chanlanges happen and you aim for the best scory online


----------



## лОРИк (Sep 20, 2021)

*Monster World 4.  Pepe has grown!


*


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 21, 2021)

Osu!


----------



## artofem (Sep 21, 2021)

I haven't been playing games, probably for months. Anyway, I've recently played Torchlight 1 with textures mod, it's been fun so far.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 21, 2021)

Death's Door. I want to hug its adorable crowtagonist❤


----------



## V1per (Sep 21, 2021)

Dyson Sphere Programm and Magic The Gathering Arena are my guilty Pleasures at the moment when i find some time to play


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 21, 2021)

Rn I’m focused on playing Eastward, been waiting for years to play it. Loving it so far!


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 21, 2021)

I bought Kena Bridge of Spirits today and its the antithesis of everything I fucking hate about games today. This really is a classic experience that I've been wanting to come back. 

It's by the same people who made that Majora's Mask short years ago.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 21, 2021)

Sam and Max: This Time It's Virtual.


Took me two sessions of VR to finish, and I'm kind of fortunate they have both "standing" and "sitting" modes because I prefer to play standing, BUT my ceiling is so low that I can't reach everything that way.

The developers have a decent understanding of how VR works... although my grip is a LITTLE finicky thanks to the gloves I have to wear due to that stupid low ceiling.


Believe it or not, VRChat climbing maps kind of prepared me for some of the challenges of this game.  Unfortunately, the aiming on the guns is... well, I nearly have to break my wrist to aim even half properly most of the time.  I guess that's why the gun stuff is generally so forgiving.

Also, there's a baseball minigame... and the two-handed stance I usually associate with a baseball bat swing does not work!  It's too slow to hit anything.  I have to whip the bat one-handed.


I still have to get "A" ranks on all the challenges and get the achievements, so I'm likely coming back to it.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 23, 2021)

I continue to play Monster Hunter (largely in short bits, such as when on lunch break at work), haven't really started any new games of late.

(Tangent, there was that Nintendo Direct today and if you play MH then all you need to know about the Direct is one word: "Sunbreak".  Not as if it occupied the entire Direct or anything, but because that's more or less all we know for now)


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 24, 2021)

Darkest Dungeon keeps on being my best friend.


----------



## SolDirix (Sep 25, 2021)

Anyone playing Psychonauts 2?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Sep 25, 2021)

i have played so much offline injustice 2 it could drive a man insane


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2021)

Just redownloaded League after two+ years.
Of course, not a whole lot has changed since I left which is surprising.
The reason why I stopped playing was because they wouldn't stop changing the whole damn game every month.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 25, 2021)

SolDirix said:


> Anyone playing Psychonauts 2?


Aaaaah!! I was seeing a friend play, but I want to play it myself soooo bad!



TyraWadman said:


> Just redownloaded League after two+ years.
> Of course, not a whole lot has changed since I left which is surprising.
> The reason why I stopped playing was because they wouldn't stop changing the whole damn game every month.


I love League, love the lore, dislike the changes wildly lol


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2021)

Whimsycal said:


> Aaaaah!! I was seeing a friend play, but I want to play it myself soooo bad!
> 
> 
> I love League, love the lore, dislike the changes wildly lol



Ugh...YUP.
I can't be bothered to relearn the items and builds so I've just been playing urf so I can spam, have fun and kill some time.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Ugh...YUP.
> I can't be bothered to relearn the items and builds so I've just been playing urf so I can spam, have fun and kill some time.


The more time passes, Urf is what keeps us alive.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Sep 26, 2021)

Whimsycal said:


> Darkest Dungeon keeps on being my best friend.


Been eyeing that on my ps vita but i'm too scared to go anywhere near it. It looks HARD.


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 26, 2021)

Got into the Halo: Infinite tech preview and been having a great time


----------



## Hogo (Sep 26, 2021)

Still working on Eastward and Bug Fables and Amnesia: Rebirth and a Pokemon HeartGold nuzlocke. I play a lot of games at once so I get through them very slowly.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 26, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Been eyeing that on my ps vita but i'm too scared to go anywhere near it. It looks HARD.


Dont fear it! The game only looks hard for a while, once you actually get the hang of it you understand two really important things!

1.- Is a great game, is only hard at first cause it tells you nothing of the mechanics so you learn them yourself.
2.- There is no right way to play the game, the right way is whatever makes you have fun with it once you get the mechanics.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Sep 26, 2021)

Whimsycal said:


> Dont fear it! The game only looks hard for a while, once you actually get the hang of it you understand two really important things!
> 
> 1.- Is a great game, is only hard at first cause it tells you nothing of the mechanics so you learn them yourself.
> 2.- There is no right way to play the game, the right way is whatever makes you have fun with it once you get the mechanics.


I'll look into it, because I like the artstyle and the narrator.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 26, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I'll look into it, because I like the artstyle and the narrator.


The more you play that game, the narrator becomes a source of fun at times.


----------



## Balskarr (Sep 26, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> I'll look into it, because I like the artstyle and the narrator.





Whimsycal said:


> The more you play that game, the narrator becomes a source of fun at times.


Seconded. There is often comedic timing to what you'll hear. There is also great satisfaction hearing the one shotting lines. Just a single word to mirror the single action you took to dismiss an enemy.

Game itself is great fun once you understand the mechanics of it all. Things are a bit more intuitive than most discussion of the game would let on. Most of the difficulty comes from endurance and RNG really.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 26, 2021)

MWO, yet again

The Caustic Valley rework is awful, but dunking on a team full of people with every tactical advantage for that map, on that map feels fucking good.  LRM-heavy with a NARCer and stealth mechs, and with sniper builds... getting thrashed by brawlers. MMMM yes.  Get fucked, confettichuckers.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Sep 27, 2021)

An absolute jewel of a game, De blob.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 28, 2021)

Last night?  Original Metroid (3DS release).  Yup, it can be just as frustrating as I remember.  I like how approximately 40% of Norfair (including the Screw Attack) is hidden behind a SINGLE passage that requires solving an Ice Beam puzzle to access, though I thought Brinstar was a bit bigger.  Ridley's Lair is hell if you don't have at least 2 E-Tanks (and the game restarting you with only 30 energy after dying only aggravates it) but Ridley himself is easy prey if you have the Ice Beam -- just freeze all his projectiles then blast him with missiles, unopposed.  Kraid, you're next, as soon as I learn my way around your lair again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2021)

I got Blaster Master Zero 3.
It's pretty alright. Some goofy design choices and the sheer amount of weeb anime that Inti Creates dumps into this series is obnoxious. But at least you get an asshole "partner" character that makes fun of it all this time. And is just in general a troll.


----------



## FarronTheFox (Sep 28, 2021)

Dark Souls 3!


----------



## лОРИк (Sep 28, 2021)

I played blaster master (nes), but failed again.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 28, 2021)

Лорик said:


> I played blaster master (nes), but failed again.


Yeah, that's a game where (by today's standards) you need to keep a save state on hand to avoid the limited lives/continues.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 28, 2021)

Лорик said:


> I played blaster master (nes), but failed again.


Blaster Master Zero fixes so many problems with the original, strafing is soooooo fucking good


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 29, 2021)

Now on to original _Metroid 2: Return of Samus_ (3DS release).  Much like the NES game preceding it, this game's large map is primarily the result of re-using level assets one whole screen at a time.  The small screen size shows only 10x10 tiles around you, but the camera is better (it places you off-center so you can see farther in the direction you're facing), and you do nonetheless start to memorize your way around.  Once that's out of the way it actually progresses fairly smoothly...

...though I did get stuck for an hour at 27 Metroids left because that last pesky Metroid in area 2 (not far from the Varia Suit upgrade) requires traveling through water to reach, and I didn't realize it was actually _water,_ not lava/acid. (Tip: if it's a single color underneath the surface then it is water; if it has a stipple pattern it is lava/acid.)  Even consulting a map (e.g. this one) didn't help much, because while it told me where the Metroid was, I still had to figure out how to get there on my own.

At any rate, last I signed off I was in Area 5 with about 15 Metroids remaining; this zone consists of one large ruins tower (with ALL the beam powerups so you can have your choice of weapons) and the first Zeta Metroids.  Got a bit lost in a "dark" section (there's literally nothing onscreen except you, everything is nonvisible) that leads to a hidden Missile upgrade and E-Tank (the latter of which I sorely need at this point after failing to defeat a Gamma Metroid in an alcove that's too easy to fall off).

I'm trying not to consult extra sources or rely on extra features (I do set a save state whenever I reach somewhere that feels like a good checkpoint, but usually don't have reason to reload them).


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 30, 2021)

And another day, Metroid 2 is finished.  Not 100%, certainly, but likely very close to.  Much like the NES game before it there are actually more E-tanks than you can collect (M2 caps you at 5 E-tanks) so any more after that simply restores all your Energy.



Spoiler: Now about the latter half of Metroid 2...



I found it interesting how prevalent the main "Surface" theme was throughout the original.  You heard it in the interstitial passages between dedicated (and Metroid-hunting) zones all the way up to, I think it was zone 6 or so.

Which is about right on time for the first Zeta Metroid.  Unlike the Alphas and Gammas, this one doesn't try to constantly ram you but instead circle around you and pelt you with fireballs from a 45-degree angle.  Plus you can only hit it with missiles fired horizontally ... Zetas are indeed the most agile Metroids of the species.  Apparently if you hit it in the backside this does increased damage (implied by the increased flinching reaction when it's hit).

I knew (from the maps) that zone 6 would have only two Metroids, an Alpha and the first Omega, but I didn't know that after defeating the former there would be a change in acid level locking you into the area (until you find and defeat the Omega) even in the original.  Speaking of ... Omegas aren't near as threatening as Zetas due to their slow movements, and I already forget what exactly their attack pattern even is on account of taking them down relatively quickly -- like Zetas, if you hit them in the backside they have a more pronounced flinch reaction and it definitely does more damage than usual.

And zone 7 ... agh, zone 7.  You reach it at only 4 Metroids remaining, and this zone has 3 Omegas and ... almost nothing else.  I was running pretty low on Missiles and Energy, so I had to farm some local small enemies for pickups.

And then zone 8, the final zone.  I found the smashed Chozo statue with the Ice Beam, then as I'm Morph Ball rolling through one passage I hear a Metroid noise and the Detector changes from "1" to "9".  These final Metroids don't drop ANYTHING when you defeat them, and I ran out of Missiles with just one remaining.  So when I dropped into the Queen's lair it was just empty, nothing but the exit hole in the floor.  A bit more searching and I found the final recharge stations (energy and missiles) in an alcove I'd managed to miss earlier.



To this game's credit, I was fighting the Queen Metroid for at least half an hour before I finally slew her, and definitely needed that save state I set outside her room because I died to her more than I died to Sans in Undertale (and that took 10 tries).  I knew in advance about the ability to Morph Ball into her mouth and bomb her weak point, but I had difficulty actually trying to execute that, and meanwhile, her attack pattern is simple but effective:  She lunges at you twice with a bite attack, then retreats and fires three diagonally-homing projectiles, rinse and repeat.  You can negate all of these with a Screw Attack jump, but doing so leaves you with almost zero time to get a clean shot at her (i.e. without getting hit by her _next_ attack).  And apparently it takes up to 150 Missiles to the face to kill her!  Eventually, after so much trial and error and failed attempts and dogged persistence, I finally identified the specific method _how_ to stun her so you can use the Morph Ball technique, and not only did she finally go down, she went down FAST.

Also, apparently the starting area (with Samus's ship) has a damage layer high up above in the sky to discourage you from trying to explore, because it's otherwise connected directly to the exit tunnel.  (It functions like the acid pits, disrupting any Spider Ball or Space Jump shenanigans, but on the way back it is raised a bit higher than it was previously.)

I do like how when you enter Samus's ship (other than at the endgame) you can actually walk around inside it.  Nothing exactly to see in it but it has a hidden Energy recharge on one side and a Missile recharge on the other.

I know Metroid Dread is releasing next week, but now I can absolutely say I've beaten ALL main Metroid games.

Maybe AM2R is worth a shot...


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2021)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Blaster Master Zero fixes so many problems with the original, strafing is soooooo fucking good


It still holds up much better than most similar NES titles, but it was very limited in what it could do.
I tend to appreciate the first Zero game more than the next two. Most balanced design of the trilogy. Feel like 2 and 3 lost focus a bit and were sort of all over the place. 3 feels a bit rushed even. A lot of weird oversights and repetition. They sure padded it out with cutscenes and dialogue though. Christ.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2021)

Stratelier said:


> Maybe AM2R is worth a shot...


It's better than Zero Mission which I can't believe a *fan* was able to accomplish as I do not say that lightly in the slightest. There's a reason Microsoft picked the guy up to work on Ori 2. He's extremely talented.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 1, 2021)

Doom 3


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 5, 2021)

I need to go back to _Super Smash Bros. Ultimate_ once they release the final fighter (hint: it's not _Dark Souls_).  They knew this was the end of the road and WOW did they make sure their final pick is one for the videogame history books.  Of course some people guessed it ahead of time but that's why the correct answer (even if the guess was wrong) is simply to not answer.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 5, 2021)

Stratelier said:


> I need to go back to _Super Smash Bros. Ultimate_ once they release the final fighter (hint: it's not _Dark Souls_).  They knew this was the end of the road and WOW did they make sure their final pick is one for the videogame history books.  Of course some people guessed it ahead of time but that's why the correct answer (even if the guess was wrong) is simply to not answer.



Honestly, I absolutely hated their pick. It's yet another anime sword-wielding human (yes, I know his weapon isn't "technically" a sword, but he uses it exactly like one). Honestly liked only 2 of the DLC characters, and both were in the first pack. I have liked none of the season 2 picks.

As for what I have been playing, I have been going back to Minecraft again. There's this huge project I started a while ago that I decided to go back to work. Honestly, I don't think I've ever done anything as ambitious as what I'm doing. Basically making a bunch of platforming levels. 8 worlds, three levels each including a hub world and a boss. Also been playing a few other games. Bought Dicey Dungeons and have been playing that. Still trying to finish Kaze and the Wild Masks. Also still doing a playthrough for F.I.S.T.


----------



## лОРИк (Oct 5, 2021)

*I RETURNED IN THE HOLLOWNEST.*
colosseum, colosseum...


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Oct 6, 2021)

Лорик said:


> *I RETURNED IN THE HOLLOWNEST.*
> colosseum, colosseum...


Ugh I really gotta finish Hollow Knight, I got to 97% and hit a wall...


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Oct 6, 2021)

Picked up Super Monkey Ball Banana Mania and I'm having a blast! Finally a good Monkey Ball game again, now if only the next one could be original AND good!


----------



## Balskarr (Oct 6, 2021)

My friends have finally whittled me down enough to sit down and play (and stay playing because I needed encouragement at some points,) FF14. Usually opposed to MMOs and I've still found many of the usual reasons I don't play them to be present here. It has a lot of charm going for it though, doubly so as a series veteran who has at least dabbled with every entry in the series.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm nearing the end (I think) of Metroid Dread.

All I've wanted is a nice adventure game like this from Nintendo. It feels so nice to finally have one Switch exclusive game I thoroughly can enjoy and just get absorbed into. This game is amazing and all I've wanted for years.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 9, 2021)

Back to Skyrim.  Want there to be an Elder Scrolls 6.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2021)

I decided to play Dinosaur Planet.
These days I cry a lot about how sterile and flat modern 3D action games are so I've yearned for the good old days of N64 games when things felt a bit more handcrafted and deliberate. It's wonderful to get a near complete build of one from what I consider the height of the genre by a master studio of the era. Though I lament that the build doesn't exactly run great. Not so much expected glitches, but framerate. It plays but it's very choppy. Almost hurts my eyes and it's unfortunate but I can't be too surprised. Oddly enough that hoverbike segment is less frustrating than I remember when pursuing Tricky.

It's fascinating to see how far this progressed before it became StarFox Adventures and ported to the GameCube. I think the most stand out thing is seeing that Fox really did thoroughly replace Sabre in this build already in all but some text still referring to him as such. There's also still Sabre's portrait for Fox's health. Some NPC's still refer to him as Sabre, but he calls himself "Fox McCloud of the Lylat Royal Knights". A lot of his VA lines were taken and moved to the Gamecube which is interesting. Fox has the same attack grunts and, from my memory, most of the same dialogue even here. It doesn't seem that SFA rerecorded most vocals for him. They're just obviously compressed on the clearly non-CD N64 cartridge. And I like him better with a sword. Might be my Zelda love in me, but when it comes to melee weapons in fantasy games, nothing beats a nice broadsword for me. Screams adventure and courage.

I feel like had this game continued on it's path for the GameCube, this probably would have been Rare's magnum opus. As far as adventure games are concerned. This seemed like an epic in the works with the same bold scale and tone as Jet Force Gemini (my favorite game from them).

Also Krystal got a big fat ass head.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 14, 2021)

Breath of the Wild and ACNH


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 14, 2021)

Destiny 2 and GTA Online!
I can't shoot aliens and gangsters and run around with that all day in real life! Videogames make it happen UwU

The Crew 2!
I can have bunch of vehicles without actual eligible licenses (especially the flight one), tune them without negotiating with legal stuff on vehicles, and drive around without the fear of trespassing, speeding or crashing and get consequences... Videogames make it happen! >w< (For example, you can fly over NYC without any consequences)

Same goes for GTA O but there.. I may risk getting killed while all I wanted is to drive my virtual vehicle.. So, that!
Oh and the vehicles must be viewed on third-person perspective, because I only look at the exterior when it comes to vehicles and tools!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 14, 2021)

Persona 5 Strikers.

Of all the SMT games I hadn't finished before, I picked this one to get me in the mood for SMT 5.  I'm up to the Sendai Jail so far and probably can EASILY finish the game before SMT 5 comes out.

Even if Hard mode leaves me no room for error in just about any battle.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm currently replaying The World Ends With You, almost done with World of Final Fantasy and about to start Atelier Ryza. It's gonna be my first Atelier game so I hope I enjoy it!


----------



## лОРИк (Oct 18, 2021)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (mods)*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Oct 21, 2021)

FOR HONOR!!!


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Oct 22, 2021)

Very heavily modded Rimworld, some No Man's Sky, Going Medieval, and a smattering of GuildWars 2...


----------



## Punji (Oct 22, 2021)

I recently picked up Kenshi for the first time after seeing some YouTube videos on it. Mostly just struggling to survive but it's coming along!


----------



## Rimna (Oct 22, 2021)

I picked up CSGO again... but mostly to buy skins and capsules and viewer passes...

god damn it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 22, 2021)

Skate 3

I found a tone of fun glitches I'm trying


----------



## лОРИк (Oct 23, 2021)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: OGSR
Now I'm the immortal son of a bitch.


*


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2021)

Playing Paladins exclusively because






This game sucks. I'm having so much fun.


----------



## Lenago (Oct 23, 2021)

Made the download of Mario Party Superstars, now just waiting for the game to be released on the 29 and have the fun start


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 24, 2021)

lenago said:


> Made the download of Mario Party Superstars, now just waiting for the game to be released on the 29 and have the fun start


My friends are about to *fiend* on this game.
We were all massively let down by Super Mario Party so seeing something classic like this got us HYPE. And it has full online? GOTY


----------



## Lenago (Oct 24, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> My friends are about to *fiend* on this game.
> We were all massively let down by Super Mario Party so seeing something classic like this got us HYPE. And it has full online? GOTY


Ohh yeah! Random match making even  cant wait to play around online and steal me some stars hahaha


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 24, 2021)

Having finished Metroid Dread, I've gone back to Morrowind. I should work on the post-game content in Death's Door too.


----------



## ogeramy (Oct 25, 2021)

1. Assassin’s Creed Valhalla. It’s so f*cking long and at this point I just need to see it through.
2. New Super Mario Bros. Wii. The first game I’ve ever played, bought another Wii like a week ago since my old one has been broken for years.
3. I actually started a Skyrim again myself and I’m a straight up mage. Also I’m into betfred bingo login a bit. I’m doing a good job. You don’t even really have to be paying too much attention to it. It’s a great time killer.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2021)

I ran through Mega Man 1-11 over the weekend. Appreciating 9 more than when I was a kid. I think it might be the best game of the classics despite it's regression, but I do like all of them.
Making my way through Mega Man and Bass now. This game owns.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 25, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Playing Paladins exclusively because
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just imagining the salt you can harvest from dunking on people with this character.


Judge Spear said:


> I ran through Mega Man 1-11 over the weekend. Appreciating 9 more than when I was a kid. I think it might be the best game of the classics despite it's regression, but I do like all of them.
> Making my way through Mega Man and Bass now. This game owns.


Hot take: Mega Man 4, 5 and 6 are unfairly maligned even if the Mega Buster makes a lot of shit way easier than it was in 1/2/3

MM2 still OG as fuck tho


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 25, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I'm just imagining the salt you can harvest from dunking on people with this character.
> 
> Hot take: Mega Man 4, 5 and 6 are unfairly maligned even if the Mega Buster makes a lot of shit way easier than it was in 1/2/3
> 
> MM2 still OG as fuck tho


6 is my favorite of the NES games by a longshot. I like literally all of the classics, but I find 2 to be immediately outclassed. Especially by 9. But overall I'd call the series the most consistent next to (and above) Mega Man Zero. Iterative, but there was progression and new ideas that didn't really ruin the core gameplay or cause confusion.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 25, 2021)

Going back to playing some good old Left 4 Dead tonight


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> I decided to play Dinosaur Planet.
> These days I cry a lot about how sterile and flat modern 3D action games are so I've yearned for the good old days of N64 games when things felt a bit more handcrafted and deliberate. It's wonderful to get a near complete build of one from what I consider the height of the genre by a master studio of the era. Though I lament that the build doesn't exactly run great. Not so much expected glitches, but framerate. It plays but it's very choppy. Almost hurts my eyes and it's unfortunate but I can't be too surprised. Oddly enough that hoverbike segment is less frustrating than I remember when pursuing Tricky.
> 
> It's fascinating to see how far this progressed before it became StarFox Adventures and ported to the GameCube. I think the most stand out thing is seeing that Fox really did thoroughly replace Sabre in this build already in all but some text still referring to him as such. There's also still Sabre's portrait for Fox's health. Some NPC's still refer to him as Sabre, but he calls himself "Fox McCloud of the Lylat Royal Knights". A lot of his VA lines were taken and moved to the Gamecube which is interesting. Fox has the same attack grunts and, from my memory, most of the same dialogue even here. It doesn't seem that SFA rerecorded most vocals for him. They're just obviously compressed on the clearly non-CD N64 cartridge. And I like him better with a sword. Might be my Zelda love in me, but when it comes to melee weapons in fantasy games, nothing beats a nice broadsword for me. Screams adventure and courage.
> ...


That's something I have to try myself. I wasn't aware the Beta for that game was leaked? I'd have to question how that even happened. I of course appreciate that Star Fox Adventures gave spotlight to Fox and put him on foot. It's neat, but I think I'd have still preffered Dinsour Planet just based on how creative and different the premise was. I always thought that was one of Nintendo's scummier moves, to pressure Rare into killing it's own original IP, just to have Star Fox wear it's corpse like Buffalo Bill. Never sat right for me. I do appreciate learning that it's actually possible to downlaod the beta of that game. One of the many things to put on my to play list.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Oct 26, 2021)

Not much lately, but Derail Valley when I have time. It's a fun first-person train driving game.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Oct 26, 2021)

Stardew Valley, Dark Souls, Animal Crossing. That's 3x the amount of free time I actually have. ;~;


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> That's something I have to try myself. I wasn't aware the Beta for that game was leaked? I'd have to question how that even happened. I of course appreciate that Star Fox Adventures gave spotlight to Fox and put him on foot. It's neat, but I think I'd have still preffered Dinsour Planet just based on how creative and different the premise was. I always thought that was one of Nintendo's scummier moves, to pressure Rare into killing it's own original IP, just to have Star Fox wear it's corpse like Buffalo Bill. Never sat right for me. I do appreciate learning that it's actually possible to downlaod the beta of that game. One of the many things to put on my to play list.



I didn't get notified of this for some reason.
But yeah. Someone found it and just put it online.
And from the interviews I've read over the years, Nintendo didn't exactly pressure Rare. If there was any pressure, it was from the senior leads of Rare put onto the developers to nearly completely rewrite what they had. But even that was only mild disappointment. It was more of a suggestion from Shigeru Miyamoto to use StarFox instead based on how the gaming climate was turning. Lead software engineer, Phil Tossell recounts Nintendo wasn't even interfering with development and gave Rare basically free reign. Nintendo and Rare had a very good relationship.

When you think about it, it actually makes a bit of sense. Dinosaur Planet was being developed at the tail end of an aging, commercially failed console. Nintendo saw this and reached out asking if they'd like to use the StarFox license instead. Rare decided to also switch to GameCube for obvious reasons. But new IP's at a hardware's launch are risky for any studio. StarFox wasn't Mario or Zelda, but it was still hot at the time after 64 and could do numbers if it launched with the GameCube's opening years. Rare historically was extremely successful with Nintendo's IP's. They could only really benefit from it.

Dinosaur Planet's development in the first place was actually *very* turbulent. Before Krystal and Sabre, it was initially to be a game starring Timber the Tiger (who was also supposed to be the original star of Diddy Kong Racing.)
Despite it's legacy, you can still see how much work went into it despite the small team which is likely the real reason the game didn't pan out so perfectly. The lighting, texture, detailed animation work, and facial expressions were showstoppers. Combat was particularly eyecatching for a Nintendo entry as well and there was an overall rich art direction. There was also still that classic RareWare variety in gameplay. Honestly, becoming a StarFox game was likely the best outcome Dinosaur Planet as a concept could have even had.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 27, 2021)

Waiting for BF2042. Sometimes I play H3VR, Okami, Dishonored, and I'm making my own game too.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 27, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> I didn't get notified of this for some reason.
> But yeah. Someone found it and just put it online.
> And from the interviews I've read over the years, Nintendo didn't exactly pressure Rare. If there was any pressure, it was from the senior leads of Rare put onto the developers to nearly completely rewrite what they had. But even that was only mild disappointment. It was more of a suggestion from Shigeru Miyamoto to use StarFox instead based on how the gaming climate was turning. Lead software engineer, Phil Tossell recounts Nintendo wasn't even interfering with development and gave Rare basically free reign. Nintendo and Rare had a very good relationship.
> 
> ...


That's possible, from what interviews I read, Rare had some pressure from Miyamoto. Though, I was probably remembering it a little worse than how it was actually worded. I do recall that there was a pretty severe internal division in Rare about what to do. I suppose it might be a bit too harsh to blame Nintendo for what could just be an honest suggestion. It's still a bit personally disappointing to me to see Star Fox Adventures in Place of Dinosaur planet but it might be more fair to say Rare's internal division was self inflicted more than an outside party's fault.

I think mostly the concepts they were going for, and all the different characters and themes they were going for had me intrigued. I believe there was more time given to other characters, and that the theme was going was a little more thematically interesting and complex. So on. At least, it's what I recall about what was said of Dinosaur Planet. For all I know that could be total BS. The Star Fox Adventures route was probably the more economically wise direction, that much is true. Perhaps not the most artistically interesting option, at least possibly so. Though, despite my complaining, I do like star Fox Adventures, but I always felt it could have been more and I've always wondered what the final product would have looked like. I guess now I can more accurately get a better if all the stuff I'm going on about might have any merit! Kinda just glad I'll have the chance to see for myself what could have been.


----------



## лОРИк (Oct 31, 2021)

*Stalker A.R.E.A. 
I see this inscription more often than my penis.
Difficult but interesting.



*


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2021)

Spoiler: More pictures


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2021)

This Animal Crossing update is lame. Nearly two years and thats all they got for us in this tedious, skimpy game.
And they're never updating this again after this and the *$25* DLC? 

Wooow...


----------



## Outré (Nov 4, 2021)

Today I was playing super Mario Brothers U on my switch… One of my favorite Mario games since super Mario world!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

Getting back into practice with Grim Dawn lately, they dropped a new patch recently that tweaked a lot of things and I figured I would kind of get reacquainted with it.


----------



## лОРИк (Nov 7, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Getting back into practice with Grim Dawn lately, they dropped a new patch recently that tweaked a lot of things and I figured I would kind of get reacquainted with it.


I broke my keyboard while playing this game. I don't want to play it anymore.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 7, 2021)

Лорик said:


> I broke my keyboard while playing this game. I don't want to play it anymore.


It has a few serious difficulty spikes and sometimes it throws you at things you're not quite ready for due to RNGesus giving you the screwie on gear drops, but as aRPGs go it's one of my favorites.  Biggest gripe is that the number bar is a terrible way to manage skills, especially if you have a lot of them.





Note: do not try to win a damage race with Aleks he's a bastard about it


----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Nov 8, 2021)

Heavily modded Fallout 4 is always a go-to for me, but i've been replaying Subnautica and getting into Starcraft 2!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2021)

I so desperately need whatever the song is that plays at the timestamp.


----------



## Zorrena (Nov 10, 2021)

Lately its been a mixture of Black and White 2 and Dawn of War Soulstorm


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 10, 2021)

Binding of Isaac: Rebirth
For the longest time I avoided it because the only version of Binding of Isaac I ever tried was the flash version on a craptop that lagged to hell on it. Combined with the grotesque artwork I just didn't think it'd be my thing. Its actually quite fun though! There's an absurd amount of content that makes each run different from the last, which a decent number of secrets that lead to new floors of the dungeon and content. Music is pretty metal too.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 11, 2021)

Kicking the tires on Destiny 2

I am kind of rusty with FPS stuff


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 11, 2021)

Pick Titan

Think "oh it'll probably be a basic tank but that should be good for learning the game"

Accidentally become One Punch Man


----------



## Mike Lobo (Nov 11, 2021)

Right now I'm playing Deep Rock Galactic, Mount & Blade 2: Bannerlord, Cossacks 3, and a little Payday 2 here and there. Gonna get back into Chivalry 2 at some point. That game is really fun.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2021)

holy




*shit*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 12, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> holy
> View attachment 122308
> 
> *shit*
> View attachment 122309


Helloooo furbait!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Helloooo furbait!


Hello _ASS._
Honey is BAD, do you hear me? 
Need more actual donks like this in gaming please. Not the shit Genshin and Nier fans think is "big". Her thing is *quakin*.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 12, 2021)

she thicc like peanut butter in January


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 14, 2021)

BF2042


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 14, 2021)

LoL.

I just can't give up Yuumi!
There's no videogame I've discovered yet that has both A) Being interactive enough to affect the game flow while that also makes the game rewarding to play, and B) Having a playable character as a catto! Without any aid of mods(Which is also being shown to all other players that I am playing as one)!


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 2, 2021)

I am playing a lot, Genshin impact, Doom And Doom II, Wild Guns,ACNH, Iron Fury (not a duke person but if your duke fan old team came back and made this game the girl really Bombshell, but I guess they rebranded her for this game great game)
Graveyard keeper, evil tonight (a solid RE pixel game but overview no fix cam or anything fun), demon tilt (beautiful pinball game), River City Girls (love this as much as SOR 4) All Streets of Rages, Road Rash 3, a bunch of dos. . . .too many games really.

I want to go back to Guilty Gear and main Dizzy though. . .that's for another day


----------



## Erix (Dec 7, 2021)

Been grinding out some rank in Valorant as of late

Sometimes I think im too addicted to this game for my own good =w=


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 7, 2021)

Erix said:


> Been grinding out some rank in Valorant as of late
> 
> Sometimes I think im too addicted to this game for my own good =w=


oooh valorant?
how is it? :3

it sounds heroic and addictive =w=


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2021)

I have been a Mega Man *fiend* lately. I always have been but I realized just how much I've been playing these damn games lately.


----------



## лОРИк (Dec 7, 2021)

Astalon - Tears of the Earth. I died many times on the first boss, but now I have completely pumped all the characters and I cannot be stopped.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 7, 2021)

Anarchy Reigns.

Anyone familiar with MadWorld, there's some of the same characters and a mass carnage style that is comparable.  It's not really a noteworthy title otherwise.

I'm working through it and a few other games because I don't know how long I have until PS3/PSVita services are shuttered for good (I figure the complaints only bought us a few months at best).  Want to clear this, the two Corpse Party games on PSVita, plus... maybe one or two others like Dragon's Crown.  Then I'll redownload one game on the PSVita, do a full system wipe and restore on the PS3, and won't have to worry about the online stores ever again.

(I won't be keeping SMT Nocturne and it's unlikely I'll keep Resonance of Fate as both are available on Steam nowadays.  Nocturne's Steam edition is technically better than the original as they undid a few of the dumber early design choices, while Resonance of Fate has 4K textures on the Steam edition.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2021)

I tried playing Mega Man X 7 after all these years. I played it in 2005 last.
My GOD this game is *horrible!*


----------



## Beazy (Dec 14, 2021)

Recently played through Fallout 3/4 and New Vegas so now I'm trying Fallout 76. I'm enjoying it so far but I'm betting it'll be much better playing with mates.

None of my friends game anymore and it's just not the same with randomers.

____
https://apix-drive.com/en/verticalresponse


----------



## Bel (Dec 14, 2021)

Halo Infinite campaign is pretty solid so far. Ori and the Will of the Wisps is beautiful and amazing as well.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 14, 2021)

Rune Factory 4!
Its something to pass the time until FF7 Remake comes out on Friday. Very good farming game/life sim/action rpg


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 14, 2021)

Corpse Party.

I'm debating whether to finish it and Book of Shadows as part of my PSVita cleanup... or simply wait and get its Steam release.  The two games are actually the only ones I need to deal with at this time.

I've got about two dozen games on that system, almost all of them RPGs of some sort.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm thinking about going back and playing a nice RPG classic. Final Fantasy X. But I ain't doing that Chocobo racing for the Sun Sigil again. I can sum that minigame up in 1 word. Hell.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2021)

Mega Man X 2 because I slowly realize it's the best SNES platformer the more I play it. Damn they nailed this one.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 2, 2022)

Recently bought the Tomb Raider trilogy and the Bioshock games. I do have some shooter fatigue since it's all I seem to have on my Xbox, but it was hard to say no to the deals.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 2, 2022)

Lots and lots of Halo Infinite


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jan 3, 2022)

I was recently convinced to go buy Project Zomboid which has been lots of fun! I've also been playing some Battlefield One and have been somewhat getting back into Monster Hunter World.


----------



## ansfert (Jan 4, 2022)

Kerbal Space Program - To me it’s an underrated game but I think it’s super fun. It’s real rewarding and I think it has a lot to offer. I recommend it to those who enjoy space or astrophysics (Or the typical nerd) or if you just have fun messing around building random things that have no intentions of working (Which is basically my experience)

______
it's worthless to describe all benefits of online casino nz and it would be better to try it on your own, but if you feel like you need some practice beforehand then don't hesitate to choose free demo mode and enjoy it without risking your cash.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 6, 2022)

Reinstalled WarFrame. Phantasy Star Online New Genesis is a dogshit expansion that ruined the game for me, but I need my action MMO fix that it's base provided me for 10 years. WarFrame is the next best thing I could get. 
I had an account since it's beta with a maxed out Excalibur that hasn't been touched since 2015. Figured since I'm past DE's horrendous early game, things would go a bit smoother.

These Dual Heat Swords are kind of carrying me currently. But this game doesn't seem to want to up it's difficulty yet. I'm in the Void and things still feel like Venus which seems odd to me.


----------



## Balskarr (Jan 6, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Reinstalled WarFrame. Phantasy Star Online New Genesis is a dogshit expansion that ruined the game for me, but I need my action MMO fix that it's base provided me for 10 years. WarFrame is the next best thing I could get.
> I had an account since it's beta with a maxed out Excalibur that hasn't been touched since 2015. Figured since I'm past DE's horrendous early game, things would go a bit smoother.
> 
> These Dual Heat Swords are kind of carrying me currently. But this game doesn't seem to want to up it's difficulty yet. I'm in the Void and things still feel like Venus which seems odd to me.


Well. I'd say Warframe has had difficulty tweaks here there and everywhere. Currently the game is probably the easiest it has ever really been.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 6, 2022)

Balskarr said:


> Well. I'd say Warframe has had difficulty tweaks here there and everywhere. Currently the game is probably the easiest it has ever really been.


I've been so far out of the loop.
But I'm not really asking for the game to be terribly hard. It just feels like I'm not actually making as much progress as it seems.


----------



## Waifu (Jan 9, 2022)

Genshin and FFXIV (Anyone wanna play with me?)

Aside from those, I bought old goldies: Soul Calibur II and Space Channel 5 part 2! Soul Calibur was nostalgic, but Space Channel was on the urge to play some of sega's old zany charm!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 10, 2022)

SMT: Nocturne.

Specifically the HD remaster, and it turns out that the game's way, WAY easier than most people believe, even without the DLCs and Merciful mode.  Those are pretty much a matter of convenience to be honest.

No, dealing with bosses entirely comes down to "How much can you set your team to deal with their abilities?".


----------



## Attaman (Jan 10, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Reinstalled WarFrame. Phantasy Star Online New Genesis is a dogshit expansion that ruined the game for me, but I need my action MMO fix that it's base provided me for 10 years. WarFrame is the next best thing I could get.
> I had an account since it's beta with a maxed out Excalibur that hasn't been touched since 2015. Figured since I'm past DE's horrendous early game, things would go a bit smoother.
> 
> These Dual Heat Swords are kind of carrying me currently. But this game doesn't seem to want to up it's difficulty yet. I'm in the Void and things still feel like Venus which seems odd to me.


Warframe is a game wherein - especially if you have a Volt - things very quickly go from "You have a very firm handle on things" to "You do not have a handle on things". In no small part because of how armor and health changes work over levels, likewise damage.

Shield Breaker has made things a bit more merciful, but it's when you hit Uranus and such that most players start to really feel the burn. Which is probably something a crude joke could be made about, but yeah.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 18, 2022)

Came back to ZeroRanger. This is like UnderTale in a lot of ways (and a lot of those indie games that try to fuck with you) but even more fun.

And it has a *good* poker face.


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 22, 2022)

CrazyDragon said:


> My main one right now is _Rainbow 6: Siege _(so addicted), and _Rim World_ is a close runner up.
> 
> What are you playing these days!
> (And share your Steam/gamertag if you're interested)


lmao after years of being broke af i finally got my hands on a ps4 (not mine but still counts) and obsessing over rdd2 lately 
also genshin impact on my pc (aka my laggy laptop)


----------



## Average_Lurker (Jan 26, 2022)

Doing a playthrough of Terraria as melee-summoner hybrid class.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 27, 2022)

Playing Crysis 3. Generic Hollywood scifi military shlock but I like it a lot. Sometimes I just need a dumb big budget game like this.

First game put me to sleep but 2 and 3 are much more enjoyable to me.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 13, 2022)

I've been playing _Monster Hunter Stories 2: Wings of Ruin_, because I keep telling myself I should be playing it (especially before Sunbreak comes out in summer).  I think my main criticism of the game is how slow the pace is in the early areas.  A lot of the progression functionally boiled down to just: 1 - go out and explore somewhere, 2 - defeat a new monster, 3 - return to the village elder, 4 - rinse and repeat.

However, the pace DEFINITELY picked up when reaching the hunter city of Lulucion.  No mandatory check-ins with a village elder as you tick quests off the plot's to-do list, and major story stuff happens as a result.


Spoiler: Or if you want spoilers...



Okay, so at the end of the first chapter/area (and also the demo), you are given a special Rathalos egg, but have to flee from Hunters who are pursuing it for some reason, which takes you to the second village.  After a LOT of sidequests and backstory exposition about the main character's grandfather and the legend of the "Wings of Ruin", the Rathalos egg hatches and this baby (subsequently named "Ratha") has black, malformed, nonfunctional winglimbs, but he's added to your team nonetheless as a Monstie and you are directed to find a Wyverian who might be able to seal whatever cataclysmic power he might have.

In the next area, you meet Avinia (a key NPC from the first game) and more sidequests happen (interspersed with a few more backstory drops).  When another pit opens up and you're trying to fend off a Legiana, Ratha goes berserk, his wings energize with ominous black and purple energy, he flies off in a rampage and almost nukes Avinia's village before he's stopped by the Wyverian you were searching for.  Not long after this you are captured by the hunters and Ratha is taken away.

At the hunter city, Lilia (returning from the first game) is leading the Scriveners here but clearly she does not enjoy her latest orders, though she instructs Reverto (also returning from the first game) to accompany you.  Literally one quest / two new monsters later you hear there's trouble at "the lab" where Ratha was being kept.  On the way over you are confronted by an ominous group of hostile Riders (dressed in full Anjanth armor) who insist you cannot interfere with their business.  Anyway, tracking them across the desert region leads to a large ruined tower where you discover the villain (dressed in full Nergigante armor).  Atop the tower they are loading Ratha onto an airship for transport who-knows-where and a major cinematic moment happens:  Your character is able to barely steal away on the ship as it's leaving and confront them, but Ratha gets enraged, and in the ensuing commotion the main character is knocked off into freefall.  Ratha breaks free of his restraints AND whatever ominous power malformed his wings, catches you and you all fly off to safety.

The Rathalos shown on the game's box art with the unique patterns on its wing membranes?  Yep, that's your Ratha.

After this, Ena gives you one last backstory about how a Nergigante appeared near one of these pits, your grandfather's Rathalos (known as Guardian Ratha) tried to fight it but the ground opened up wider swallowing all three of them, though Ena found his Kinship Stone and Ratha survived, eventually returning to nest back at Hakolo Island.


Anyway, the team is cresting Lv.30 by now (though the previous boss, a Crimson Qurupeco alongside a Purple Daimyo Hermitaur, proved very dangerous without a fellow NPC accompanying my character into battle) and I've unlocked the "Fly" ability -- turns out other monsters like Yian Garuga and Paolumu (who were already obtainable) also have this ability, but it was locked for story/progression reasons (the monster showing a riding ability of "???", contrast with "---" for no ability at all).

Interestingly, though the villain is wearing full monster armor you _are_ allowed to see the eyes behind the helmet (unlike the hostile riders in Anjanath armor), no doubt a foreshadowing (and plot twist?) of just who they are.  I already have my guesses but we shall see when the time comes.  In the meantime, I'm actually glad for the pace to calm down after the latest story development.  I just wish it didn't take as long for the story to get exciting in the first place.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 15, 2022)

A little Game Jam game called "Mr. Maim".

Silly micro-sized arena shooter... where you're a mime, and literally miming a knife, shotgun, chainsaw, and grenades, with real results.  Shoot the clowns and don't let them color you in.

I usually don't care much for Game Jam stuff but this one was so absurd that I had to go with it.


----------



## Faustus (Feb 16, 2022)

I recently rediscovered Shipbreaker, since I now have a PC that's actually capable of playing it. Strange concept for a game, oddly compelling. You're a guy in an orbital ship dock, floating around in zero gravity, ripping apart old junk spaceships with various tools and feeding them into various recycling devices to make money. You can literally rip the whole thing to bits and scrap it if you're careful, though I usually end up feeding at least some of it into the wrong recycler and losing some value.

Not got very far yet because it's a very slow-paced game.

I'm also playing Dysmantle on PS5, but I'm nearly done with that now. Very good game, but I really wish they hadn't saved the best weapon until right at the end of the game when there's practically nothing left to do with it.


----------



## Chibi-Choko (Feb 16, 2022)

Dargonrompa: Trigger Happy


----------



## The-Courier (Feb 16, 2022)

Kenshi

a _lot_ of Kenshi


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 26, 2022)

Friend got Master Duel. He was hype summoning Winged Dragon of Ra because he didn't believe me when I told him the Egyptian Gods are shit cards.

As if the wasteful summoning conditions weren't enough, Kaiju's showed him real quick.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 26, 2022)

Black Mesa, finally


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 26, 2022)

Bioshock 1


----------



## лОРИк (Feb 26, 2022)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


*


----------



## The-Courier (Feb 26, 2022)

certified hood classic


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 27, 2022)

Rivals of Aether


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 27, 2022)

Played Spirit of the North and just started Ori and the Blind Forest for the first time today.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 27, 2022)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Rivals of Aether


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 28, 2022)

This isn't my screencap, but I've run into this recently and I cannot think of a more microwaved brain play. 
Gold 3 and people still doing dumb panic shit like this.


----------



## Hiridor (Feb 28, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> This isn't my screencap, but I've run into this recently and I cannot think of a more microwaved brain play.
> Gold 3 and people still doing dumb panic shit like this.


I would laugh at this but i've done it before years ago...


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 28, 2022)

Hiridor said:


> I would laugh at this but i've done it before years ago...


----------



## Hiridor (Feb 28, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 128276


In my defence i was new at the time, but I've also noticed a lot of "questionable" plays when playing master duel.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Feb 28, 2022)

Sonic Advance 2 (My cousin had that game when I was a kid, now I ordered a copy off of DKoldies, and am playing it myself)
Toy Story, SEGA Genesis (Playing on my Sega Genesis Nomad I bought on Ebay)
Pokemon Pinball Ruby and Sapphire. (Had the first one on GBC as a kid, now I'm playing the other one)


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 1, 2022)

Hiridor said:


> In my defence i was new at the time, but I've also noticed a lot of "questionable" plays when playing master duel.


I ran into a guy who Monster Reborn'd my Super Express Bullet Train thinking he was gonna freely swing on me for 3000. First line of text says "discard 2 cards to attack." He had one after wasting his Reborn. 


Harpo_K_Aussie said:


> Sonic Advance 2



Primo taste.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 1, 2022)

What can I do to improve this deck? Been playing Yugioh Master Duel as well and I lose *a lot*
I know red eyes isn't great but I wanna play as well as I can with Red Eyes cause I love Red Eyes Darkness Dragon and Red Eyes Flare Metal Dragon
Anything I can replace, remove, or add?


----------



## Hiridor (Mar 1, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


> What can I do to improve this deck? Been playing Yugioh Master Duel as well and I lose *a lot*
> I know red eyes isn't great but I wanna play as well as I can with Red Eyes cause I love Red Eyes Darkness Dragon and Red Eyes Flare Metal Dragon


Im not familiar with red eyes decks in anyway, but at a brief glance you deck seems to be overloaded with cards that dont seem to do much, and with a 60 card deck you make it even harder to draw the good cards, so brining that number down to 40 will help alot. Cards such as blustering winds, rush recklessly, axe dragonute and a few others will probably not do much, and some of your traps whilst yeah they may make you live an extra turn they dont really do anything nor stop your opponent from doing what they want to. but that's all I can say for the deck at the moment as there are cards there I dont recognise/know what they do, nor do I know what you even want to play in a red-eyes deck.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 8, 2022)

I don't know the Red Eyes build that much either, but I'm going to tack onto Hiri in terms of cutting fat.


Spoiler: Text



He's right. You are 20 cards way over and it's killing your deck consistency.
Get rid of Threatening Roar. If you're worried about your opponent hitting you, run Battle Fader instead since direct attacks are what really matter. This will actually at least put a monster on your board and is a hand trap that can't be hit by Called by the Grave (which you should also be running 2 of to stop Ash Blossom, her friends, Maxx "C", and other discard hand traps).

If your deck pops off in the GY a lot, ditch MST in favor of Twin Twisters.
Get rid of Dark Hole. Lightning Storm and Raigeki are enough. Even with those, I'd say pick one or the other and replace one with Harpie's Feather Duster for backrow.

Ditch Blustering Winds. It's only spell speed 1 and 1000 atk/def doesn't justify neither being a brick in the hand nor advancing your board. That difference won't win you that many games. You already run dragons which hit hard as it is.

Get rid of Mirror Force. It's an appealing card with niche use, but most remotely meta decks go off in the GY. If you were to use this against Tri-Brigade for example, you would be dead the next turn.

Put 2 Dragon Shrine and 3 Allure of Darkness in to speed up your deck. You might want to experiment with Trade-In. One Dragon Ravine would be useful since many Red Eyes cards bring out each other from the GY.

Replace Bottomless with Solemn Strike. Strike will negate the setup entirely while Bottomless is slower and can be negated by some monsters you want to stop with it in the first place. Ash Blossom will also take care of what Bottomless does sooner if you use her correctly. Ring of Destruction is also outclassed by these. Basically you want to identify and stop the big plays outright as often as possible.

You want your deck to generally look like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Consistent and trying to do one task with very few outlying tech cards that don't fit into your win condition. My deck is designed to get a huge monster as fast as possible and kill you in 4 cards. Everything else is there to facilitate this or be _complimentary _back up should something go wrong.

Staples to consider:

*Gameceil the Sea Turtle Kaiju* - Completely goes over monsters that cannot be destroyed by battle, card effects, targeting effects, and summoning negation. This will get rid of any monster that has locked you down unless another card denies tributes or summoning monsters with certain stats.
*Infinite Impermanence* - Can be a hand trap to stop a monster in it's tracks.
*Nibiru the Primal Being* - Punishes greedy players that special summon a lot in one turn.
*Maxx "C"* - Rewards you against greedy players that special summon a lot in one turn.
*PSY-Framegear Gamma *- Negates monster effects and destroys the monster if you're empty and gives temporary defense if you run the Driver with it. All for the cost of one card.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 12, 2022)

Look at this stupid dumb idiot.


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 12, 2022)

I finally got caught up in the _Gunvolt _gamez. So I'm back to _Rivals of Aether_ (song mouse and grass dog baybee) and maybe something else.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 12, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> I finally got caught up in the _Gunvolt _gamez.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I'm so sorry.


I had a good time! They each have unique issues that keep me from loving them, but overall it was a fun time.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 21, 2022)

Chocobo Racing GP ... is what I would have _liked_ to say, but I never made it past the frontend menu to actual gameplay.

There looks to be a decent kart racer game in here somewhere, but I was hoping for a traditional premium release NOT weighed down by F2P currency grinds and popup notifications about the in-game shop.

Uninstalled.

(And this is legitimately the first time I can say that.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 24, 2022)

Stratelier said:


> Chocobo Racing GP ... is what I would have _liked_ to say, but I never made it past the frontend menu to actual gameplay.
> 
> There looks to be a decent kart racer game in here somewhere, but I was hoping for a traditional premium release NOT weighed down by F2P currency grinds and popup notifications about the in-game shop.
> 
> ...


Oh bro, You and me both. That free version is fucked up garbage.


----------



## unamedfloof (Mar 25, 2022)

ive got back into minecraft after not playing it for a yr and im having fun lol


----------



## FlareAeon (Mar 25, 2022)

unamedfloof said:


> ive got back into minecraft after not playing it for a yr and im having fun lol



It took me a long time to get over myself and stop playing 1.12. I upgraded to 1.16.5 and I'm having fun with it, despite Electroblobs wizardry mod not being available. @w@ 

I have too many games I wanna play. Namely, Elden Ring (which I'm playing right now), Triangle Strategy, Tunic, and that new Kirby game that came out today. @w@ Aaah, so much to do, so little time!


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm waiting on that new patch for FF14 and hoping I can buy a house next to that fancy hot spring, but I've been playing minecraft and Sekiro in the meanwhile.
I'm super upset my switch controllers died again for seperate issues after I went and fixed them like not even 2 months ago. D: but at least I have minecraft on pc too.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 25, 2022)

I've been through quite the thicket of games during my time of finding different titles, but I can say with certainty that I now play the following on a constant basis.

COD Cold War, mainly for the zombies, though I give..._*small*_ attention to Multiplayer, though not as much for obvious reasons.

GTA Online, frankly because I can find fun in it, though that's plausible since folks are god modding often now.

Paladins, because Pip. I need not explain that any further.

Super Animal Royale, because it's simple, fun, and addictive once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Mar 25, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> I've been through quite the thicket of games during my time of finding different titles, but I can say with certainty that I now play the following on a constant basis.
> 
> COD Cold War, mainly for the zombies, though I give..._*small*_ attention to Multiplayer, though not as much for obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


I really miss GTAO, I dumped like 700+ hours into that game. Unfortunately modders found a way to detect if you report them, and crash you to desktop. D: I got too scared to play after that, since the way the multiplayer works they have your IP address too. But last time I was on, I had fun fighting a hacker that made all of his attacks explosive. I cheesed him with the hatchet and stunlocked him for a few minutes since he couldn't die. After a while he stopped griefing me and my buddy and showed us his hacked garage. I have no idea how rockstar can't detect people hacking their 4 floor garage to have like 12 floors full of cars, but it was a pretty interesting sight. 

That game has so much shenanigans without hacks, but I find RDO has a _slightly_ more tolerable online experience, even if it's just because you don't have jets overhead. xD


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 25, 2022)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> I really miss GTAO, I dumped like 700+ hours into that game. Unfortunately modders found a way to detect if you report them, and crash you to desktop. D: I got too scared to play after that, since the way the multiplayer works they have your IP address too. But last time I was on, I had fun fighting a hacker that made all of his attacks explosive. I cheesed him with the hatchet and stunlocked him for a few minutes since he couldn't die. After a while he stopped griefing me and my buddy and showed us his hacked garage. I have no idea how rockstar can't detect people hacking their 4 floor garage to have like 12 floors full of cars, but it was a pretty interesting sight.
> 
> That game has so much shenanigans without hacks, but I find RDO has a _slightly_ more tolerable online experience, even if it's just because you don't have jets overhead. xD


I agree with you. Despite me never really having tried the PC version due to being a console household, that does indeed sound quite terrifying. I'm glad you did stop, and let me tell you, it's still as toxic as ever. If people aren't glued to MKIIs, then it's really salty, cheap ways of killing. No justice whatsoever, and not to mention god modders are starting to really plague the game with immortal grieifing.

Though at least the garage sounds neat! And this is Rockstar we're talking about, the suckers can't even solve their _cheating _problem, and this game's been around since 2013!


----------



## HarpyFeather (Mar 25, 2022)

I finally managed to add backup to my Wii through homebrew, and I've been replaying some old childhood games of mine, mario & sonic olympic winter games, loz: twilight princess, resident evil darkside chronicles, its been a bunch of fun

and of course genshin impact...saving for scaramouche


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 25, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> That free version is fucked up garbage.


Not wrong, but that is not entirely what made me uninstall it.  I'd already set my expectations accordingly (I still play one or two F2P titles here and there, like the tile-matching collectathon that is _Gems of War_), but I was left wondering how closely the F2P demo mirrors the actual (retail) version --

-- and it turns out the PAID version features the same currency grinds, microtransaction shop, and popup notifications (not the least being two highly-anticipated bonus characters locked behind currency grinds _on day one_).  THAT is fucked up garbage.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 25, 2022)

Stratelier said:


> -- and it turns out the PAID version features the same currency grinds, microtransaction shop, and popup notifications (not the least being two highly-anticipated bonus characters locked behind currency grinds _on day one_).  THAT is fucked up garbage.


I remember the tutorial also being horribly implemented and poorly explained. Pure video game hell when mechanics don't work as laid out and then they make you restart the WHOLE thing if you miss your first chance to do each step frame perfectly.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 26, 2022)

Breath of the Wild. Durability system is both fun and incredibly frustrating. Also, man the rain is awful in this game.


----------



## Lenago (Mar 26, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Breath of the Wild. Durability system is both fun and incredibly frustrating. Also, man the rain is awful in this game.


Hint in case first time playing:
Free Vah Medoh, the flying divine beast, you get a power that will REALLY help with climbing stuff


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 26, 2022)

Finished Kirby. It's alright.


----------



## meloreo (Mar 26, 2022)

Warhammer Vermintide 2! just been getting into it again after a long while of not playing. It's pretty fun


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2022)

Preordered Lego Star Wars the skywalker saga


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 27, 2022)

Now I *actually* finished up Kirby. Beat up Morpho Knight, but I feel like there should have been something after...


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2022)

So....that happened.


----------



## Rystren (Apr 27, 2022)

All I can say is rock and stone, brothers. 
Those of you that know, see you on Hoxxes


----------



## LeFay (Apr 27, 2022)

On that Destiny 2 grind, watching new lights get clapped repeatedly by running into groups of enemies like they have rabies. 100% wholesome . Also been playing a lot of Back 4 Blood. I discovered melee builds and I'm killing zombies like an angry chimp with a hatchet.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 27, 2022)

Right now it's The Planet Crafter, but in general I have a long list of games. Most of them are very old or from indie studios. Unfortunately, I do not have the financial resources to buy a new computer, and my old one is not able to withstand modern games. YwY


----------



## Punji (Apr 27, 2022)

The Serpent Rouge!


----------



## Reavos (Apr 27, 2022)

Trying to get to grips with "no man's sky" lots of investigation and flying about.
So far it does have an intriguing story


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2022)

Warhammer 40K: Mechanicus. 

Really enjoying the game thus far.


----------



## TR273 (Apr 28, 2022)

Test Drive Unlimited 2

Currently enjoy free roaming around Hawaii in a '57 Chevy


----------



## Reavos (Apr 28, 2022)

TR273 said:


> Test Drive Unlimited 2
> 
> Currently enjoy free roaming around Hawaii in a '57 Chevy


Did you ever play test drive unlimited 1? , I loved that game spent hours in there my best car was the XJ220


----------



## TR273 (Apr 29, 2022)

Reavos said:


> Did you ever play test drive unlimited 1? , I loved that game spent hours in there my best car was the XJ220


I think I played the PSP version.


----------



## Kope (Apr 29, 2022)

Playing Chrono Cross on my switch rn


----------



## Reavos (Apr 29, 2022)

TR273 said:


> I think I played the PSP version.


I was devastated when the save game went up in smoke.......I think thats when I went over to TDU2 ....... and spent loads of time there


----------



## Judge Spear (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Rayd (May 4, 2022)

been playing rimworld a lot again recently!

i got raided by a bunch of super soldiers almost immediately after raising the difficulty. to say the least, one of my colonists are taking the outcome super hard






but hey, at least the hospital he's staying in is somewhat impressive!


----------



## Reavos (May 4, 2022)

Rayd said:


> been playing rimworld a lot again recently!
> 
> i got raided by a bunch of super soldiers almost immediately after raising the difficulty. to say the least, one of my colonists are taking the outcome super hard
> 
> ...


well there is nothing like an impressive hospital


----------



## Lira Miraeta (May 4, 2022)

Sims 3.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (May 6, 2022)

I've been playing Elden Ring to relax after work.


----------



## Kope (May 6, 2022)

Jax Cottontail said:


> I've been playing Elden Ring to relax after work.


Not the most relaxing game at times lol


----------



## Jax Cottontail (May 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> Not the most relaxing game at times lol


It does have its moments


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 6, 2022)

My Time at Portia. The only major complaint that I have so far is that it is still kind of slow even after I changed the graphic settings to the fastest option.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2022)

Been playing a lot of Hero's Hour, Core Keeper and Rise to Ruins as of late. Core Keeper in particular have a lot of potential.


----------



## лОРИк (May 6, 2022)

*Infernax*. I ate chicken and...


----------



## TyraWadman (May 7, 2022)

Juggling Elden Ring (beat it but I wanna get a certain outfit to pull off funny shenanigans with, if I can make it work. 
Phas with the trait wheel to keep things spicy. 
Fortnite.


----------



## TR273 (May 9, 2022)

Conan Exiles.

Currently stealing/mining iron.


----------



## Lenago (May 9, 2022)

лОРИк said:


> *Infernax*. I ate chicken and...
> View attachment 131646


Eating chicken that was inside the wall, how unsafe, who even eats wall chicken anyway *coff Belmonts coff*


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (May 10, 2022)

Finally playing Kirby and the Forgotten Land, and soon I'm gonna start replaying Xenoblade 1, then 2 and Tourna to get ready for 3.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 10, 2022)

I'm learning to like Skyrim again. I played it when it was fresh in 2011. Haven't played it since until this week. I think I got my memory of it sullied by the overwhelming amount of cynical, hollow, draining slop that's tried to ape this game's success since then in the last 11 years. 

Last decade or so made me magnify it's flaws, _that it absolutely damn well has_, and view the game as something far worse than it really is. I lumped it with the likes of Fenix, FarCry, Ass Creed, Horizon, Genshin, New Genesis, BotW, BioMutant, Rage 2, Tsushima, GTA, CyperPunk, and.....FallOut. All games I just can't fucking stand. But Skyrim really is not doing me any wrong right now. I appreciate it even more than when it was new. I'm just consistently impressed by the things it does right. 

And the experience is helped a LOT by finally getting mods to work for it so I can make a _not_ hideous fucking character Bethesda seems to have a fetish for.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (May 11, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I'm learning to like Skyrim again. I played it when it was fresh in 2011. Haven't played it since until this week. I think I got my memory of it sullied by the overwhelming amount of cynical, hollow, draining slop that's tried to ape this game's success since then in the last 11 years.
> 
> Last decade or so made me magnify it's flaws, _that it absolutely damn well has_, and view the game as something far worse than it really is. I lumped it with the likes of Fenix, FarCry, Ass Creed, Horizon, Genshin, New Genesis, BotW, BioMutant, Rage 2, Tsushima, GTA, CyperPunk, and.....FallOut. All games I just can't fucking stand. But Skyrim really is not doing me any wrong right now. I appreciate it even more than when it was new. I'm just consistently impressed by the things it does right.
> 
> And the experience is helped a LOT by finally getting mods to work for it so I can make a _not_ hideous fucking character Bethesda seems to have a fetish for.


Interesting, every time I've tried Skyrim I personally found it super boring. Just don't find the world interesting or the gameplay. I do love BotW and Biomutant tho


----------



## zandelux (May 13, 2022)

I'm replaying the Dragon Quest games, starting from the first.

One big problem I have with most modern games is that there's this hivemind mentality among a lot of players. They expect games to follow a lot of modern conventions and not surprise the player. Phrases like "ages well" or "quality of life" emphasize this, and there is an underlying assumption that modern gaming conventions are better than past trends, when it's clear to me that the modern conventions are just newer trends. They're not inherently better.

That's one thing I like about older games, especially from the last century. There were a lot fewer conventions then, and even where there are trends they are a nice change of pace from the modern trends. Dragon Quest I is very grindy, but because each battle goes back quickly I get into a trance and I don't mind the repetition. I can throw a YT video on my 2nd monitor and kinda play it unconsciously too. On the plus side of things, the game is a lot better balanced than I remember. There's a pretty smooth (although very slow) difficulty curve, all the spells so far are useful, and I'm enjoying re-exploring this world that I had forgotten.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2022)

zandelux said:


> I'm replaying the Dragon Quest games, starting from the first.
> 
> One big problem I have with most modern games is that there's this hivemind mentality among a lot of players. They expect games to follow a lot of modern conventions and not surprise the player. Phrases like "ages well" or "quality of life" emphasize this, and there is an underlying assumption that modern gaming conventions are better than past trends, when it's clear to me that the modern conventions are just newer trends. They're not inherently better.
> 
> That's one thing I like about older games, especially from the last century. There were a lot fewer conventions then, and even where there are trends they are a nice change of pace from the modern trends. Dragon Quest I is very grindy, but because each battle goes back quickly I get into a trance and I don't mind the repetition. I can throw a YT video on my 2nd monitor and kinda play it unconsciously too. On the plus side of things, the game is a lot better balanced than I remember. There's a pretty smooth (although very slow) difficulty curve, all the spells so far are useful, and I'm enjoying re-exploring this world that I had forgotten.


That's an interesting perspective, and I can see where you're coming from. I've played a few retro games here and there on the Switch Online and had the same experience. Like, on a very basic level, you can make the comparison between an old game where you had to restart a level upon dying, versus a new game where dying just takes you back a couple feet. There's value in both experiences.


----------



## ben909 (May 13, 2022)

surviving mars just got trains


----------



## Furryfriend69 (May 13, 2022)

Hey I'm new and I want some ideas for a fan fiction


----------



## Furryfriend69 (May 13, 2022)

Is there any one who wants to help?


----------



## Furryfriend69 (May 13, 2022)

Also my main game is uncharted 5


----------



## Adergan (May 14, 2022)

Diablo 3 season 26, and Fallout 4 modded. I have one DLC like mod called Project X that adds elemental weapons and different weed chems. It feels like a completely different game on top of other mods I have.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 18, 2022)

Good god, Rosalina is SO broken in Mario 3D World. It's really no wonder that you don't get her until you finish Star World - 1.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 18, 2022)

Just started Morrowind for the first time. It has been quite the experience playing a game that released the exact day I was born.


----------



## лОРИк (May 19, 2022)

Brutal Doom/Project Brutality v3.0/Hell on Earth Starter Pack.


----------



## Erix (May 21, 2022)

Still addicted to Valorant since the last time I posted on this thread, and actually have been hopping on roblox from time to time.

Thinking about maybe jumping back into Hades, always wanted to actually finish that game (as in at least go to the final stage and beat Hades, don’t know if there’s anything farther than that).

You know what would be fun though? Recording gameplay and starting up a YouTube channel, and trying out different games. Sucks my pc kinda is kinda ass for editing.


----------



## Kope (May 22, 2022)

DemonHazardDeer said:


> Interesting, every time I've tried Skyrim I personally found it super boring. Just don't find the world interesting or the gameplay. I do love BotW and Biomutant tho


I’ve spent over 1000 hours in Skyrim without mods. I like living in other worlds and the freedom that comes with it.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’ve spent over 1000 hours in Skyrim without mods. I like living in other worlds and the freedom that comes with it.


This was how I originally played it. I don't have many mods now. Just enough to let me play as a gorgeous ass Khajiit chick. But I really like the game for what it is minus it's character art direction and menu UI.

The game's jank, but oddly enough I don't really need any additional fixes.


----------



## Kope (May 22, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> This was how I originally played it. I don't have many mods now. Just enough to let me play as a gorgeous ass Khajiit chick. But I really like the game for what it is minus it's character art direction and menu UI.
> 
> The game's jank, but oddly enough I don't really need any additional fixes.


Eww furry


----------



## Kope (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> Eww furry


They really designed the beast races a lot better though (well any character looks better than oblivion npcs lol)


----------



## Judge Spear (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> They really designed the beast races a lot better though (well any character looks better than oblivion npcs lol)


I still think stock Khajiits are unplayably hideous in this one.
I'm also tired of playing as rectangular people in video games.


----------



## Kope (May 22, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I still think stock Khajiits are unplayably hideous in this one.
> I'm also tired of playing as rectangular people in video games.


What's wrong with them?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> What's wrong with them?


I just think their features resemble elderly people with paralyzed, botox'd facial muscles. They look taxidermized and just plain creepy to me with the absolute worst of already gross hair options in the game.
I don't think anyone in Skyrim looks good to be fair, but Khajiit are the most painful to look at for me. And Bethesda's customization sliders are historically worthless so there's no adjustments I could make in vanilla to make them less nightmarish for my taste.









Stock vs what I came up with through Khajiit Overhaul and RaceMenu (and CBBE ;] ).


----------



## Kope (May 22, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I just think their features resemble elderly people with paralyzed, botox'd facial muscles. They look taxidermized and just plain creepy to me with the absolute worst of already gross hair options in the game.
> I don't think anyone in Skyrim looks good to be fair, but Khajiit are the most painful to look at for me. And Bethesda's customization sliders are historically worthless so there's no adjustments I could make in vanilla to make them less nightmarish for my taste.
> 
> View attachment 132382
> ...


Yeah that does look better


----------



## Judge Spear (May 23, 2022)

Dope game. Shit name. Played it a lot today. Only issue is that it's really easy, but maybe there'll be harder modes after I finish it. It's fairly long for an STG it seems. Somehow they genre blended without making a trash game. 








						Save 20% on DRAINUS on Steam
					

This is a side-scrolling shooting game in which you take control of the "Drainus", the Kharlal Empire's most cutting-edge fighter with the ability to absorb energy bullets, and take down the enemy ships zipping through space.




					store.steampowered.com
				




It's also just kinda gorgeous.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 23, 2022)

Cyberpunk 2077. Turns out a lot of hostile NPCs are too strong to fight, and *looking* like a badass is a far cry from *being* one.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 24, 2022)

Super Cyborg got rebalanced and ported to Switch so I grabbed it for 64 cents. It's been nice to replay with the changes. Especially one of the road block bosses that just felt nearly impossible if you died. Was way too early in the game for that to be acceptable. Still has the original challenge but isn't as infuriating to get a shot on.


----------



## Kope (May 24, 2022)

Kingdom of amular on switch is really fun rn.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 25, 2022)

...Mario Kart 64 


XD


----------



## zandelux (May 25, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> ...Mario Kart 64
> 
> 
> XD


Still the best one IMO.


----------



## SirRob (May 25, 2022)

zandelux said:


> Still the best one IMO.


What do you like about it over 8?

To answer the topic question, I'm playing dumb mobile trash (Fire Emblem Heroes, Pokemon GO) and I've gone back to shiny hunting in Pokemon Legends Arceus


----------



## Judge Spear (May 27, 2022)

Playing that new Kao Kangaroo game. 
It's...decent. It pretty much plays mostly how I had hoped and is fun enough. But it dips in polish with it's presentation and is *horribly *optimized. There's no reason a game like this should be making a 2070 Super scream the way it is. Doom Eternal on Ultra Nightmare settings doesn't get my fans this crazy.

There also might as well have not been any music in this game. Can barely hear whats there and it sounds...stock. But I do like this game. If only because it's a refresher for me.


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Playing that new Kao Kangaroo game.
> It's...decent. It pretty much plays mostly how I had hoped and is fun enough. But it dips in polish with it's presentation and is *horribly *optimized. There's no reason a game like this should be making a 2070 Super scream the way it is. Doom Eternal on Ultra Nightmare settings doesn't get my fans this crazy.
> 
> There also might as well have not been any music in this game. Can barely hear whats there and it sounds...stock. But I do like this game. If only because it's a refresher for me.


Are you playing it on Switch? I’ll be honest, most games that aren’t native to Switch tend to run HORRIBLY on it, in my experience. If you really wanna play a game and it’s your only option then you just have to power through it. If it’s running poorly on PC or Steam Deck though, that’d be something


----------



## Judge Spear (May 27, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Are you playing it on Switch? I’ll be honest, most games that aren’t native to Switch tend to run HORRIBLY on it, in my experience. If you really wanna play a game and it’s your only option then you just have to power through it. If it’s running poorly on PC or Steam Deck though, that’d be something


PC. No way was I getting this on Switch.
Which is why I'm so surprised by how it runs, but a lot of these indie 3D games are like that. Kao doesn't run poorly, but it runs hot if that makes sense. Hat in Time is the same way.

It doesn't crash or dip below 144 frames for me. But it ramps my fans the fuck up and I...don't like that.


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> PC. No way was I getting this on Switch.
> Which is why I'm so surprised by how it runs, but a lot of these indie 3D games are like that. Kao doesn't run poorly, but it runs hot if that makes sense. Hat in Time is the same way.
> 
> It doesn't crash or dip below 144 frames for me. But it ramps my fans the fuck up and I...don't like that.


I see. I don’t have a gaming PC so that happens when I play like, Solitaire

—

Separately, I saw the Game Grumps play a new game today and decided to buy it on impulse because I fell in love with the antagonist, I absolutely love it, very charming

It’s called Will You Snail?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 28, 2022)

I got a pet bug in Skyrim. c:


----------



## zandelux (May 30, 2022)

SirRob said:


> What do you like about it over 8?


Mainly the fact that I haven't played 8.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 31, 2022)

Banners of Ruin. Rather, I finished it. Was good! Not the best Turn based game I played but, pretty good.


----------



## Sodasats20 (May 31, 2022)

I’m marathoning all kh games right now
(All 10 of them)


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2022)

I'm playing Dirt Rally and this is the hardest racing game I've ever played....
Immediately brutally difficult.


----------



## Morsh220 (May 31, 2022)

Been playing Skyrim and Oblivion here and there, been playing Skyrim (with multiple characters) for bout 4 years now. Taking a smol break from it. And Escape from Tarkov has been keeping me busy. I'll look for a cute indie or pixel game once a while.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2022)

Morsh220 said:


> Been playing Skyrim and Oblivion here and there, been playing Skyrim (with multiple characters) for bout 4 years now. Taking a smol break from it. And Escape from Tarkov has been keeping me busy. I'll look for a cute indie or pixel game once a while.


I just recently got into Skyrim. I haven't played it in a decade.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 31, 2022)

Gave up on waiting on Atlus and am playing Persona 3 FES on my Steam Deck. The game has a certain style to it that is lost in later Persona titles and doesn't really exist in any game I'm aware of. Its like a good combo of hip and edgy, and its a lot more challenging and free than at least Persona 4 was. Party members get tired, you can get sick, you can't romance more than one girl at any given point in time, but you can also use any weapon you want instead of the weapon type assigned to you. I kind of appreciate this, and I think the added restrictions make time management more interesting. Still very early in the game, surprised at how much slower leveling is in this compared to P4. Hoping I won't get exhausted of Tartarus like I've gotten the last times I've attempted to play this game.


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (May 31, 2022)

Pokemon ROWE, a rom hack of the game Pokemon Emerald that contains all 8 generations (excluding LA pokemon)


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 2, 2022)

Paper Mario


----------



## лОРИк (Jun 2, 2022)

*Dust - An Elysian Tail. *I just started playing and I already love the game.
*


*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 2, 2022)

I started playing Video Horro Society since they finally republished the Beta again after a long while. Pain in the ass given I'm back at level 1 and game sucks due to lack of anything to use really unlike DbD.

I've also been playing Project Zomboid with friends after managing to fix my desync issue (aka fixed my internet) so that'll be more. And I absolutely love this game.

Was previously playing Runescape and finally got to Prifddinas. Still not Ralph (my beloved) skill pet drop, likely might shelf it for a bit since other games


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 5, 2022)

Practicing ways you can bully bosses in this series.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 5, 2022)

Halo: Reach


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 5, 2022)

Warframe and possibly For Honor. Had it sitting in my library with no one to play with.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jun 11, 2022)

Star Wars Battlefront 2 on Xbox streaming I’m just getting into that Star Wars fever with all the new Star Wars shows coming out


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2022)

Getting better.


----------



## StarJump (Jun 23, 2022)

i am playing final fantasy 7 remake again since it finally got it on steam , so no more epic games ! less launchers the better!


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 23, 2022)

Right now playing:
- Kingdoms Reborn - Strategy town builder. It's fun (Gets brutal when you choose to build in the desert)
- Vampire Survivors - Upgrade 'em up.
- Planet crafter - Terraforming Laid back game (I tend to take large breaks inbetween content releases though)
- Elden Ring - The best open world game for enjoyment (I am waiting for the DLC content)
- Stellaris - Space Civ (Unfortunately, just waiting on my friends to start another game with them)
- Keplerth - Rimworld graphics... But Bullet Hell/Terraria esque progression (I just beat the game earlier this week and just getting the rest of the achievements on steam)

Though I probably should get the new DLC for DOS2: Divine Ascension with my BF.


----------



## herness (Jun 24, 2022)

Only Wordle on my phone. Does it counts?
And even with that i sometime use a cheating tool https://word-finder.cоm/words-with-letters/.
It doesn't make me a bad person, right? Maybe a little lazy, but not bad.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 5, 2022)

Shotgun King.

A roguelite where you play as a chess piece king, shooting enemy pieces with a shotgun, all the while trying not to end up checkmated.

Actually quite difficult, though that may just be my lack of patience with chess.


----------



## Dolox (Jul 5, 2022)

my life


----------



## zandelux (Jul 6, 2022)

I know what I'll be playing on July 22:





My favorite Japan-only game is finally getting released in English! HD 2D! Ninjas fighting alongside cowboys and baseball robots! *hyperventilates*


----------



## cindybrown (Jul 6, 2022)

Genshin had been suckin my soul lately, I barely had time for anything else regarding games
BUT OH DUDE I totally recommend a war between wardens and pillagers in minecraft creative! I had a blast  XD


----------



## Delv (Jul 6, 2022)

Castlevania Symphony of the Night 
Such a great game even though I've never played a Metroidvania game, I'm hoping to play more.


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 7, 2022)

Pokémon Fire Red


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2022)

@BadRoy Pomme is really stupid... 






Delv said:


> Castlevania Symphony of the Night
> Such a great game even though I've never played a Metroidvania game, I'm hoping to play more.


Go get Axiom Verge


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> @BadRoy Pomme is really stupid...
> View attachment 135340


Well she's hot so her stupidness is irrelevant to me :3


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 12, 2022)

Death Coming


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 12, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> Well she's hot so her stupidness is irrelevant to me :3


Thats kind of hypocritical, considering your signature.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 19, 2022)

Kao the Kangaroo (2022) for the Nintendo Switch. I just beat the story and I'm now trying to 100% it. I plan on playing the original games soon as well.


----------



## Savu (Jul 19, 2022)

I enjoy playing Teamfight Tactics and try to reach a high'ish rank. It's also a chill game to stream.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 19, 2022)

Mega Man X7. No I do NOT think it’s a good game, so please lower your pitchforks. Especially since I’m trying to get all of the achievements in the X Collection and one of them is “rescue all reploids”…

Flame Hyenard is sexy though


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 21, 2022)

Playing Rivals of Aether a lot lately, but all the players I run into online are really extremely high level so I end up just giving up most matches these days. 
At least I unlocked Pomme's stage. She feels like the only character I can win with these days even if it still isn't more than usual.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 21, 2022)

I played Tales of the Abyss for 5 mintues and I hated everything what the game stands for, So I turn the machine off and did some dishes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Mega Man X7. No I do NOT think it’s a good game, so please lower your pitchforks.



X7 was the only Mega Man game where I just didn't even finish the first stage. 
They put me in 3D in that intro stage. I shot _once._ Immediately turned on X2. 

Everything. _Everything_ just felt wrong.


----------



## Baud (Jul 27, 2022)

For Honor. I absolutely suck at any type of fighting game but I am liking it a lot.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 27, 2022)

I recently started playing little nightmares (finally) and I’ve played some scary shit (layers of fear, the vanishing of Ethan Carter, etc.) but this game finds NEW, DIFFERENT ways to scare you


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Jul 27, 2022)

CrazyDragon said:


> My main one right now is _Rainbow 6: Siege _(so addicted), and _Rim World_ is a close runner up.
> 
> What are you playing these days!
> (And share your Steam/gamertag if you're interested)


Total tank simulator i like playing on sandbox mode and do experiments.


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Jul 27, 2022)

Iovic said:


> I regularly play Dwarf Fortress, Stellaris, and Heroes of the Storm with a couple of friends.
> I recently started playing Hoearts of Iron 4


I play the mods of hearts of iron 4 like the red world mod where the Soviets one the cold war where i brought the United states back to life as a fascist dictatorship and made the untied states get revenge on the Soviet union.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 27, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> X7 was the only Mega Man game where I just didn't even finish the first stage.
> They put me in 3D in that intro stage. I shot _once._ Immediately turned on X2.
> 
> Everything. _Everything_ just felt wrong.


You should play it the whole way through, like me. It's a grand ole time

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227427430807113728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552366121075937281


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 28, 2022)

SirRob said:


> You should play it the whole way through, like me. It's a grand ole time]


I think I'll play games that make me happy. @-@


----------



## StarJump (Jul 28, 2022)

been playing Clone hero  and man bringing my old ps2 guitar hero controller playing on my pc works great !  ^^
we need someone to bring  guitar hero back  as a remake with new modern controllers !  :3


----------



## herness (Jul 30, 2022)

Vice City and Wordle on my phone. Tried to play it in Spanish but it is super complicated for me with this level of knowledge. I wish the word finder would exist in Spanish too https://word-finder.com/words-that-start-with/s/. That would be much easier and i could learn new words every single day. Do you guys also like games for learning languages?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2022)

Star Valor, Avorion and Mindustry.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 30, 2022)

Elden Ring

Lvl 20 something. Have no clue what I’m doing.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 30, 2022)

Silent Hill & Silent Hill 2
I love the fog effects in SH2. The game looks wonderful with that recently released enhanced mod. Every time the radio starts making noise in Silent Hill 1 I get really tense. I love the camera angles and how they're played with in 1, and the metal banging in the background on occasion is really unsettling.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 31, 2022)

I have the attention span of a squirrel so instead of Silent Hill, today I've been playing Shin Megami Tensei 1 (PS1) and Shin Megami Tensei Imagine.
Wouldn't you believe it even on private servers a number of people play SMT Imagine, like its not even dead. Got a lot of help from other players. One gave me over a million Macca.
SMT 1 is also surprisingly playable, at least the PS1 version is, though I find myself lost on where to go at the moment.


----------



## Delv (Aug 2, 2022)

I just got done with Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow, not sure what game to play next :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2022)

Delv said:


> I just got done with Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow, not sure what game to play next :/


Dawn of Sorrow.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2022)

Having finished X7, I have moved on to Mega Man X8. I started it on Hard and I can't get past the intro stage. There are tiny crabs that if I step on, they take out half my health. That's absolutely absurd. I might have to play on Normal because I dunno if I'm in the right headspace to have a brutally difficult experience right now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Having finished X7, I have moved on to Mega Man X8. I started it on Hard and I can't get past the intro stage. There are tiny crabs that if I step on, they take out half my health. That's absolutely absurd. I might have to play on Normal because I dunno if I'm in the right headspace to have a brutally difficult experience right now.


I’m fairly into X8 now and trying to “100%” the stages using a guide (because this is some of the most cryptic bullcrap ever)

I’m sure the “navigators” drop hints on what you’re supposed to do, but they’re annoying so I keep them turned off because I’d rather just consult a guide

Except all the guides are TERRIBLE

You get to the place you’re supposed to go to and it’s like, “oh by the way I hope you brought this thing you don’t have because otherwise you have to do it all over!” or “did I mention you were supposed to do this other thing before you got here? Nope? Whoops! Guess you have to start over!” AAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Lenago (Aug 26, 2022)

Enjoying the Pac-man World remake.
Its just a fun little plaforming rump, nothing groundbraking or the best of the very best. Just a fun, simple platforming adventure heh what more could i need~


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 27, 2022)

Lenago said:


> Enjoying the Pac-man World remake.
> Its just a fun little plaforming rump, nothing groundbraking or the best of the very best. Just a fun, simple platforming adventure heh what more could i need~


I really wanna get this.


----------



## Lenago (Aug 28, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I really wanna get this.


I am enjoying it, its a fun little platforming rump. Though it has a somewhat flaw that can distract from the experience.

Its very hard at times to tell where you going to land do to the games camera angle. Normaly this would not be a problem, since you would be able to tell by looking at Pac-mans shadow. But the shadow is kind of dinamic, in a way that us not always 100% under Pac-man. And that caused me to miss many jumps in some levels


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 29, 2022)

Soul Hacc 2.0
its good but y tf they put two underground subway maze dungeons one after the other


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 29, 2022)

Ace Combat 7. First time ever playing the series, difficult game, but fun. Refreshing too, I'm really enjoying my time with it!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 31, 2022)

Far Cry: New Dawn


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 4, 2022)

Not sure why this was so difficult with one of these new characters the first few rounds. Not like they're hard to understand.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Sep 6, 2022)

Slowly going back into more horror playing RE outbreak, then outbreak file 2 while trying not to melt. lol
With some friends, try to go back RE nemesis (the classic one not the remake) I only remember that he must had wheels for feet. . .dude could move.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Just finished POSTAL Brain Damaged.  Let's just say that series mocks anything and everything (the final boss theme of the game in question, "Take Your Hand to Hell", mocks Japanese anime songs, for instance).

Going to go back and get all the achievements and then uninstall it.

Sadly, there are some aspects I may not be able to discuss of the game without risking breaking Code of Conduct here.  Those who've played the game know EXACTLY what I'm talking about here, and it's not all the mockeries in the enemy types.


----------



## herness (Sep 18, 2022)

Minecraft and Wordle.
At the moment is search of my perfect opening word here https://word-finder.com/wоrds-that-start-with/dis/.
Disco, disme, disks - actually not so many possible options as i thought it will offer.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 18, 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog 2


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 18, 2022)

BF1 and BF2042 recently.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm finally playing Stray and it's awesome but those fucking zurks can fucking fuck themselves.


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 21, 2022)

My digging around the forgotten corners of modding forums has yielded another nugget: dgVoodoo2. It's a set of libraries allowing to run older Windows games from the era of Glide and DirectX on modern systems with some extras enabled. 

I'm using it to come back after many, many years to Etherlords, a fantasy strategy game heavily inspired with Magic: The Gathering. It's curious to see that this old game still looks pretty fine after forcing high resolution, anisotropic filtering and anti-aliasing. In fact it seems to be "over-provisioned" when it comes to the textures, there are details that were hard to appreciate in the game's original quality.

If only other games aged so graciously... looking at you, Morrowind.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 21, 2022)

I've actually found myself playing Fall Guys again.

I went three and a half seasons of hardcore play when the game released, and put the thing down somewhere in the middle of pre-F2P Season 4.  So the events of pre-F2P Seasons 5 and 6 still throw me for a loop.  But I came back around the middle of F2P Season 1 and... for the most part, I'm actually getting enjoyment out of the game again.  F2P Season 2 landed this past week and there's actually a squad event I could do solo if I had to (Pixel Painters) - we had one game where our squad was down to 2 players (they're usually 4-person squads, and being down a teammate hurts HARD in the racing rounds) in the second round and we somehow made it to round FIVE (which included beating out most teams in Pixel Painters) before a mediocre Starchart performance doomed us.

The problem with games like this is you really HAVE to play in spurts rather than focusing on the game too heavily.  This can't be a primary game, I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 22, 2022)

Built a new deck in Master Duel. 
This bitch is fucking broken.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 24, 2022)

Still playing Stray. The Sewers were a nightmare but after a couple of tries I made it through. I'm falling in love with the cyberpunk feel of the game. Very Blade Runner.


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 24, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Ace Combat 7. First time ever playing the series, difficult game, but fun. Refreshing too, I'm really enjoying my time with it!


Love the series. Been playing em since 97. Still hate the "death star runs" in every frickin game though. 

Right now playing Fox Simulator. simple enough, but why do the deer atatck?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 26, 2022)

Not playing "currently", but most certainly on my to-do list:



Spoiler: After I set it up, of course...





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574454734161072128


----------



## Bluefangcat (Sep 29, 2022)

I've currently been playing a lot of tf2 and runescape! haha these days, if its not one its the other. although im also planning to start pokemon brilliant diamond soon!


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 29, 2022)

Welp, given how MHW's download size is 100GB I prioritized a few of the smaller (filesize) titles in my library for download to Steam Deck ahead of it, and ensured that the Deck is allowed to perform background downloads while they are running (not the default setting).

In the meantime, I booted up La-Mulana 2 (which compared to MHW ran decent, if not 100% correctly, on my laptop) and have been playing that.  The last progress I made prior was discovering the minibosses of Ratatoskr and Nidhogg in the "Roots of Yggdrassl" (first dungeon) but not being able to beat them.  But now, after needing a few tries to learn their patterns I took them down and unlocked the first proper boss, Fafnir.  Defeating Nidhogg also unlocked access to a new area (defeating Ratatoskr almost did, except I have no means of activating a recessed switch to open the gate) with slippery ice and deadly lava, and after many, many deaths by the latter finally discovered its save (and fast-travel) point.  So at least that is open to exploration now.

I also tried booting up Dust: An Elysian Tail on Deck (compatibility rating: "unknown") and while it loaded fine, it didn't sync my save file properly so that's kind of an issue.  Not that starting a new file would be bad here (I haven't played it in ... years?) but it's more the principle of it.  And I especially would prefer to keep using my prior MHW file over starting a new one (not that I wouldn't if required, I've done precisely that before.  More than once even.)

A larger annoyance is that Steam Deck can't run background downloads in sleep mode.  So if it estimates it four days to download 100GB that's not so much "days on the calendar" as it is "completing a 100-hour RPG".


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2022)

Bought Tunic. Again.
So I can beat it. Again.
More bosses need to sound this scary and also be this large. I appreciated how they just jacked up the volume on him. He's the loudest thing in the game and it's fitting.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 3, 2022)

Booted up _Monster Hunter World_ for the first time in a year -- this time on Steam Deck!

The good news:
* Steam properly synced my MR13 save file so I don't have to start completely over
* I think it actually hits ~60fps which is amazing (30fps on a handheld isn't bad or anything, just 60fps is usually better)

The bad news:
* It took literally an entire week to download all the data (maybe it was including the "HD Texture Pack" which I experimented with back on PC -- sorry nope but lower texture sizes also mean faster loading between zones)
* I only played one hunt (Xeno'Jiiva event quest, using highrank gear)
* Rise made so many UI improvements over World (like the combined forge/upgrade weapon tree) it isn't funny

As for La-Mulana 2, I appreciate that the Steam menu includes a link to community guides.  One person put together a spoiler-tagged hint guide, so I looked through stuff I already knew, plus one or two things I was stuck on specifically.  One of them is there's an NPC (the "Trickster of Yggdrassil") you have to pursue around Valhalla and I lost him on literally the final step, only for the guide to point out his location and I had to facepalm for how I managed to not see it yet (he was hiding basically in plain sight), and discovered that it led straight to the boss room (which I beat on the first try, admittedly using a stronger weapon I'd picked up while lost in a later area, but I reloaded and used a different weapon that you CAN get this early, still first try) .

Still haven't found how to activate the boss of Annfwn (I have the "ship" that is implied to be necessary and an Ankh Jewel but the boss Ankh is nowhere to be found), but with two bosses down (of at least 9, because I've seen a boss door with a "9" on it) that unlocks a door leading to the icy "Shrine of the Frost Giants."

So I think I'm going to call a Mulligan, reload one of my backup saves (I've been making one prior to each major boss) and try again with a better feel for what I missed.  As an exploration-based Metroidvania it is easy to get lost, and when this game opens up *IT OPENS UP.*


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2022)

I beat Tunic tonight… really incredible game. Solving “the big puzzle” was immensely satisfying. I still have one “puzzle” left to do and I think it’s going to be pretty involved… I’m gonna have to resist the urge to look it up. I look forward to that 100% status, because I’m gonna spoil myself silly afterwards.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 9, 2022)

TMNT Tournament Fighters.... and Duck Hunt.

Those were two mini-tourneys I got in on during the convention this weekend.

Tournament Fighters.... there was no chance I could get first.  There was someone practicing all morning before the tourney and they played Armaggon to devastating effect.  The only win I got against him in practice (out of 13 attempts) was with Wingnut (because I found out the weak version of the Moonbuster was at the right angle to counter his usual jump response).

There were five in that tourney - the Armaggon player, a persistent Wingnut player, me (I played Wingnut most of the tourney - and even got a Mad Spectre instant-KO in an early match - but I played Aska against the Wingnut player which turned out to be a mistake), a Shredder player, and I think the only person who played a Turtle (they played Raph) did the worst out of everyone.

Naturally, the Armaggon player took first.  It wasn't ever in doubt, watching the guy play in practice.  I took third.


Duck Hunt?  Well, that was more of a "take your best two tries and post your scores".  We played on miniature TVs (I believe we're talking less than a 12-inch TV here, maybe even less than 9 inches), required to stay a certain distance away from the TV.  I actually posted the first solid score, somewhere in the 400k range (round 19) on my first attempt.  Later in the day, someone topped that at around 590k.

I took my second attempt on the second day of the convention, and made it to round 21 and about a 560k score, which turned out to be second place.  Turns out from about round 20 onwards, you have to play perfectly and shoot down every duck or it's game over.

Watching the way most people played in that tourney, very few people know to aim down the sights of the Zapper (which actually matters, believe it or not, when you're using that small of a TV).


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 9, 2022)

SirRob said:


> I beat Tunic tonight… really incredible game. Solving “the big puzzle” was immensely satisfying. I still have one “puzzle” left to do and I think it’s going to be pretty involved… I’m gonna have to resist the urge to look it up. I look forward to that 100% status, because I’m gonna spoil myself silly afterwards.


The final puzzle is very difficult, but it's mindblowing. And the solution hides yet another deeply extrinsic secret if you're crazy enough to even *think* about how to find it.


----------



## WhiteFur (Oct 9, 2022)

I've been playing Overwatch 2 a lot recently (mostly as Kiriko)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> The final puzzle is very difficult, but it's mindblowing. And the solution hides yet another deeply extrinsic secret if you're crazy enough to even *think* about how to find it.


Oh, believe me, after spoiling myself silly and witnessing that, it’s been keeping me up at night


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 10, 2022)

Still playing La-Mulana 2 and making progress, albeit slowly.  I figure that as long as I keep (1) solving puzzles, (2) defeating mini-bosses and (3) acquiring new items then I must be doing SOMETHING right, right?

I have had to consult a fan guide on occasion -- being careful not to read too far ahead (the clues/answers are spoiler tagged, mostly).  I sort of got progression blocked trying to locate the "Moon" mantra, or solving the 4 white pedestals puzzle (you can't place a standard weight on them, or it will zap you).  Also, because one of the bosses drops an item that allows you to absorb up to 3 lightning attacks (including the blue "Eye of Divine Retribution" used to protect certain objects throughout the game), about halfway through the game introduces a _red_ "Eye of Divine Reckoning" which functions the same except this one zaps you with lasers.


----------



## RenSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Recently finished the game Ghost of a Tale - wonderful little indie title, and I more than recommend it, especially for the art style. The collectable and stealth aspects can be a little bit frustrating, though; I needed online guides to help me with the last few bits of the former.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 25, 2022)

Help! I can't stop playing Persona 5 and Neo TWEWY








						Save 30% on Persona 5 Royal on Steam
					

Don the mask and join the Phantom Thieves of Hearts as they stage grand heists, infiltrate the minds of the corrupt, and make them change their ways!




					store.steampowered.com
				











						Save 50% on NEO: The World Ends with You on Steam
					

"Only the possibility of you can change our fate" Rindo comes to the grim realization that his life is on the line when he is forced to compete in the so-called "Reapers' Game."




					store.steampowered.com
				




I have a bad case of being afflicted upon by exceptionally good games. Persona 5 Royal in particular I already have 10 hours on and I only just got let off the leash to make my own choices. Which some might say is a bad thing and normally I'd agree but this has been a wild ride. P5R gets dark *fast*. Kamoshida will pay


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 25, 2022)

Ghostbusters Spirits Unleashed, I recently ran through Condemned Criminal Origins again, also Playing Fatal Frame Maiden of Black Water


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

I just finished a speed run of "Marvels Avengers"


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Oct 25, 2022)

Been playing a lot of Breath of the Wild lately.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2022)

This is absolutely killing me. I don't know why the sound he makes has me laughing SO fucking hard.



https://imgur.com/yIaxguU


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2022)

Bayonetta 3 is a lot of fun. I thought the summons were lame at first, but they're just meant to be SUPER heavy punishes during witch time or massive combo extension tools.
I also have no idea what people were talking about with performance issues. This game almost always stays at 50 or higher considering how much is going on. I mean it looks like a PS3 game but it's the Switch. So as far as I'm concerned it performs well enough. Sometimes it might dip lower, but it's never distracting. Unless there was an immediate patch that fixed what people were complaining about. 
Nice to play a *good *Platinum title for once. It's only been 8 fucking years. :l


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 31, 2022)

I have like 10 games that I'd love to beat but I hit a spot and get stuck and after trying 50x to get past them I give up and start another game. Most of the time 6-12 months later I go back and I'm still stuck


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Oct 31, 2022)

Once every couple of years I feel the Pangolier in Dota 2





Recently played CrashLands and Kindgdom Rush 


Spoiler:  



(eating potato pancakes with chicken, lol)


----------



## Galehawk (Oct 31, 2022)

Hero wars.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 31, 2022)

Trying to make progress in La Mulana 2 but I have so many avenues open and clues it's hard to identify just WHAT I need to be doing to progress.  The last progression block I cleared was beating the major boss Anu in the Ancient Chaos area -- turns out (again) the clues were all right there and I just didn't actually _try_ anything with them yet.

Now one of the things I'm stuck on is I need cash and don't have any good means of farming it.


----------



## CreachureComforts (Oct 31, 2022)

Star Fox Zero, which I think is pretty cool if you're not expecting a rehash of 64, _very_ steep learning curve with the controls though, and I need to figure out a way to play TV and gamepad sound through my headphones someday (yes, real hardware)

Almost done with Yooka-Laylee, pretty much what I wanted out of a 3D platformer compared to Hat in Time

I've been revisiting the Mata Nui Online Game...

Trying to set up Wario Ware Shake It to work without motion controls, but having no luck with the binds yet, so I'm not counting that yet

And I usually revert to Warframe if there isn't anything else I feel like playing


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2022)

I really really hate Viola. As a character and playing her. Insanely dull combat and just makes me miss Bayonetta for the missions I'm forced to play her. And she's insufferable in cutscenes. Completely, utterly throws off the vibe of this game. At first I thought she was gonna be some GirlBoss "YASS QUEEN SLAAAAAY!!!" Twitter diva bait. But she's even worse....she's anime...
She at least has a grapple and a classic momentum when she jumps. Aside from her and some of the side challenges/collectibles being _really _obnoxious_,_ Bayonetta 3 has been worth this 6 year wait. I'm borrowing it right now but I might just buy this off my friend. It's no DMC5 but it's so satisfying.

I'm realizing how different this one actually is from the first two. Bayonetta 2 was more of an improvement on 1. Still great fun and currently still my favorite, but it didn't do a whole lot brand new. But 3 is a true sequel.


----------



## arashim (Nov 1, 2022)

I play ctfs like those found on hackthebox and tryhackme.  I use my GPU to crack hashes. sometimes I play fps games. CS is terrible now though(more specifically csgo). COD got old fast. 

actually I could use some suggestions for good games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 2, 2022)

Please play this.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/829280/Kaze_and_the_Wild_Masks/


----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Nov 2, 2022)

I finally got into Terraria here lately, and I'm quite enjoying it. Some friends introduced me to the game last month, and thus far, I'm finding it really engaging and a bit arcadey. It's probably gonna be my mild addiction for a bit.


----------



## Borophagus Sarcophagus (Nov 2, 2022)

Over 200 hours into Elden Ring, NG+ and another character for PvP. I’m still finding new things every day.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 2, 2022)

I mean I have beaten the original Bioshock at least 15 times, don't have all the achievements yet, and still find new things each time I play


----------



## Borophagus Sarcophagus (Nov 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I mean I have beaten the original Bioshock at least 15 times, don't have all the achievements yet, and still find new things each time I play



Never played a Bioshock. I came to Elden Ring from Call of Duty, so it wasn’t hard to impress me. CoD has a tiny single player game, and multiplayer is very one-dimensional. Elden Ring is huuuuuuuuuuge.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 2, 2022)

Borophagus Sarcophagus said:


> Never played a Bioshock. I came to Elden Ring from Call of Duty, so it wasn’t hard to impress me. CoD has a tiny single player game, and multiplayer is very one-dimensional. Elden Ring is huuuuuuuuuuge.


Bioshock is addictive, It needs an update with like the game engine and can feel clunky now after playing newer games, but they hide stuff everywhere, the story is good, and on most platforms you can get the whole collection for like 20 bucks for all 3 games and DLC, and some of the DLC is really good


----------



## Baalf (Nov 2, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Please play this.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/829280/Kaze_and_the_Wild_Masks/



That's one of those games I got to go back and 100%


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 2, 2022)

Made MAJOR progress in La-Mulana 2 today.  I was stuck needing to farm 1,000G to solve the "Song of Paradise" puzzle, but hit upon the fairy exploit allowing me to spam fairy summons until I got the money fairy, and had all the coins within just 20 minutes.  It gave me the proper clue for acquiring a specific item I needed to progress.  I've unlocked quite a few things, but I'm leaving it for now at activating the boss rush in the Hall of Malice.  I love how the background changes and a real banger of a BGM kicks in when you hit that switch.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2022)

Baalf said:


> That's one of those games I got to go back and 100%


I started to do that today. Cleaned up worlds 1 and 2.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2022)

Ok so.
Bayonetta 3 is good. But its the worst of the trilogy which is a shame because it does the most unique stuff. But I don't care about uniqueness if it comes at the cost of fluidity, intuitiveness, pacing, and fun.



Spoiler: Details



The game is at its best when you play as Bayonetta herself. Even then there's some caveats, but for the most part she's very fun. Summons become a lot more fun as the game goes on. They're little garnishes to combos when you open up enemies or use them as finishers. That ScaleBound DNA found it's way into Bayonetta and it's a lot more seamless than I thought it was initially. And sometimes they need to be used in light puzzle solving. It's actually kind of impressive how these MASSIVE kaijus come in, switch out, and drop out as briskly as they do. You would think they'd have so many of the usual limitations that they'd be clunky to the point of uselessness, but they're not. They're very elegant, freely useable extensions of your kit. They should be used when you have the magic but their power requires balancing on a tightrope.
Bayonetta now turns into different demons based on what weapon is equipped. Each one provides a different movement option or plays a role in a scripted sequence. These sequences are not always that fun, but usually they are. And the ones that aren't too interesting are still entertaining at least. And Bayonetta's weapons are more insane than ever. Same addicting, familiar flow and punch to them.

Jeanne's missions are fun little arcade treats. They're short and non demanding. I'd rather play as Bayo, but they're nice. 2D """stealth""" levels with limited combat options. You have to pick up weapon power ups, hide in vents, perform stealth instakills, and fight Contra-esque bosses. The scenery gets a bit tired after the first 3 missions with her, but they don't overstay their welcome. I'd play more of these as side unlockables.

Viola sucks.
Wholly sucks. Her design. Her character. And most importantly how she plays. She isn't an _obtuse _character to use. She's actually...pretty fucking fast. But she's -extremely- linear. The gulf in creativity between her and Bayonetta is striking. It's the difference between playing Dante in DMC 5 and playing him in DMC *1 .* It's incredibly boring how little she has at her disposal. She gets NO additional tools beyond a single, very underwhelming super form (which is less interesting than Bayonetta's). And she makes you juggle muscle memory with your defensive options. 
Bayonetta's Witch Time is activated by pressing ZR before an attack hits.
Viola's Witch Time is activated by pressing _RB _*when *an attack hits. But you still evade with ZR??
Her Witch Time doesn't offer anything different as far as I'm concerned so I don't get the change.
I just breeze through her missions. I really don't like playing as her.

There's some other issues too that effects Bayonetta and Viola. The camera is the worst it's ever been. It updates your targets very poorly so it gets annyoing when certain enemies are nearby and it's very obtuse when doing movement challenges. Many enemies are also VERY huge and the camera simply cannot compensate their size.
Umbran Tears this time are so frustrating to get that I just don't even try anymore. It's a shame because they straight up unlock side levels. They make you chase down a very small bird and crow in claustrophobic areas that fight with the camera. Or they make you do platforming challenges in a game that 100% is not a platformer. For Bayonetta, you can only chase them as your big, imprecise demon forms where you must be moving to maintain their speed or you revert back. Viola fairs a bit better because she just sprints so it's much more manageable.
And the side challenges are just...dumber in this game than I remember 1 and 2's. Really overly specific annoying stipulations. Some of which I don't even know what to do. 
Rodin's shop is also kind of less useful? You can only buy healing items, costumes, and accessories. But the accessories don't do a whole a lot and you're punished for using items. You can buy things for Viola's room, but me and my friends have not figured out what the Hell her room is. I've never seen it. You don't get weapons from him anymore either
.
OH! And I have NO clue how you're supposed to do those time missions as teen Bayonetta. Run to this bridge across the map in 15 seconds except brat Bayo can't move quickly at all. Some of this is probably just me, but the past 2 games and similar games outside this series are a lot more forward and clean with what you should do. 

I'd still say buy it, but 2 is definitely the better game. 3 does have spiders that deliver you packages though so that's a big plus.


----------



## Raever (Nov 5, 2022)

Lots of Destiny 2, Call of Duty, and Elden Ring.
With some League on the side because I have a problem.
The most recent single-player game being an older Final Fantasy title.

Though to be honest I'm just wasting my gaming time waiting for that Hogwarts game to come out.

Since rowling had no direct involvement in the game's story or production, I was able to convince myself to pre-order it. 
Because of Onyx Hippogriff!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 16, 2022)

Right now I'm attempting to best dying light on nightmare difficulty


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2022)

30 hours into this Astlibra JRPG. It's a nice solid 7/10. One of the better RPG's I've played in a long time and it really takes me back to 2005 playing a lot of doujin soft stuff for Windows XP. It's very nostalgic.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

Pokémon Violet!

Quite buggy though.


----------



## Woozle (Nov 19, 2022)

GTA Vice City.

Only I don't really do the missions; I just drive around like a maniac running down pedestrians. Good wholesome fun.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

Woozle said:


> GTA Vice City.
> 
> Only I don't really do the missions; I just drive around like a maniac running down pedestrians. Good wholesome fun.






I figured this was a fitting response. Fun for the whole family.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 1, 2022)

Solved one of my major progression blockers in La-Mulana 2.


Spoiler: things that happen



I'm aware of several clues pointing me to the Underworld / Eternal Prison, except I couldn't do anything: Anubis's room was filled with lethal poison gas and even ignoring that, Anubis claims he has no business with me.  I found the "Room of Judgement" with the scales on it, but a statue called Ammit snaps down on me if I so much as attempt entering the room.

Anyway, I reviewed some clues about Ammit hiding in a "garden of stars" and then tried pulling out an item in the room in question and -- viola! -- Ammit as a miniboss.  This unlocked the Room of Judgement, with the Ammit statue on the far side of the room where it should be.  Now Anubis's room is clear of poison gas, he gives me three riddles which weren't too difficult to solve (okay, I did spoil one of the solutions but it was incredibly minor).  I got some lore and a "Shining scythe" for an NPC who unlocked the boss of the Icefire Treetops, so now I stand at 7 major bosses defeated and received the "power of fire" necessary to defeat certain minibosses like Fenrir and Vidopnir.

In the meantime, I beat all the minibosses in Hall of Malice and unlocked its major boss, Echidna, who definitely has some design similarities to Tiamat from the first game (remake edition); I also acquired the last three mantras, and (after a quick save) attempted the forbidden combination which turns out to be all 10 at once -- and which immediately kills you (unless, presumably, when used in a very specific context alluded to by a few prophecy tablets throughout the game).  I'm also trying to review the clue about "Takemikazuchi's breath" because there's one miniboss I can't even fight because flammable gas throughout the room keeps igniting, there's got to be some means of dispelling it...

I also made it to the "Dark Star" that is Nibiru.  There's one puzzle in there I can't solve because I have to activate three Mjolnir receptacles simultaneously, which the item is too unpredictable to do by default.  I've heard there's an equip I can find somewhere to solve this, but I don't recall finding any clues about it yet.



I'm still not _quite_ sure what I need to do next to actually progress -- I'm tracking my own notes about how to navigate the Underworld to reach its boss room, there's also something about Hrasevelgr I need to figure out, I haven't figured out how to operate (or even brute-force) the Brahma statue puzzle yet, but at least I'm no longer stuck on what I was before.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm replaying Stray. Nice kitty.


----------



## sofomon (Dec 2, 2022)

I’ve been playing computer games since I was a kid. I still remember my dad playing and me standing next to him and watching. It was exciting to stand even for 2-3 hours and watch my dad playing various computer games. I even remember how 20 years ago, my dad played Diablo 2 as soon as this game was released. I have been living in another city for several years, but I decided to play this game a couple of months ago. This game reminds me of my childhood. I even found a d2r lore rw on the internet to play the game more exciting.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

life...

nah... currently the "no internet" game in google chrome... yes im that bored


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> life...
> 
> nah... currently the "no internet" game in google chrome... yes im that bored


The dino game is the goat when you're bored


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 2, 2022)

Spyro: Year of the Dragon


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Pocket Monsters: Scarlet.

Beat Team Star and now just grinding up my mon so I can beat the Elite Four (after already failing once) and do the Area Zero stuffs.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

Recently I`m killed the first boss "fairy" in crashlands. Lol, I've been waiting for five years until there's a brave man who will translate the game into Russian, because the level of English in it is just terribly demanding

I really miss Gothic. And I would very much like to pass game and start Arx Fatalis. Eh, I have so many good games.


----------



## Thetallfish (Dec 5, 2022)

I've been playing a lot of vermintide 2. Like a couple hours a day.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2022)

PSO2 NGS is resembling a _game _these days so I've been playing it again.
I have to be honest, I'm surprised as tempting as it is for developers, PSO has never even provided an opportunity to be pay 2 win. Even now with how horrible gacha and battle pass shit have ravaged free to play titles. You really can't buy anything with money that will give you an edge over other players or even really get to the top dramatically faster. It's nice.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 11, 2022)

going to be resident evil village soon, people keep trying to get me to join the new call of duty, but I'm not a huge fan of the series TBH


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> people keep trying to get me to join the new call of duty, but I'm not a huge fan of the series TBH


The series has been a cynical waste of money since MW 3.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2022)

*Particle Effects*



https://imgur.com/a/jGa50uf


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

_Follow me
I'm standing on the border of everything
Listen close
Can you hear the spirits sing
Lost messages of long ago?

Leave the life you know before
See a new world worth fighting for
Find the truth of who I'm meant to become
Another path I must now walk on

I'm here
Reaching far across these new frontiers
With my life I fight this fear
In my hands I hold the ones I love
Walk forward through the cold dawn
Always to new horizons

Come with me
We'll travel through the trials and tragedy
Blessed and bleak
Can you hear the spirits shout
The secrets in their melodies?

Dream
Explore the mysteries
Breathe
A new life is revealed to me
Once again we'll start our story anew
Don't be afraid, I will be with you

I'm here
Reaching far across these new frontiers
With my life I fight this fear
In my hands I hold the ones I love
Walk forward through the cold dawn
Always to new horizons

Standing here
The way ahead's becoming clear
All across these new frontiers
In my hands I hold the ones I love
Walk forward through the cold dawn
Always to new horizons_


----------



## folvaen (Dec 13, 2022)

Been playing GOW, the one that got released on Steam recently. having a blast.
 I watched a play through of it years ago so it's not all new to me but it's been long enough I don't remember how things go exactly.

Oh and also Fortnite since the new season came out


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 15, 2022)

Reaching the endgame in _Pokemon Legends: Arceus._  Hisuian Avalugg required multiple attempts to take down because one bad dodgeroll can result in getting comboed by his attacks (particularly during final phase).

Then plot stuff happens, I met the Lake Trio Pokemon, but my rotating roster of Pokemon is (mostly) too low-level for the next Trainer battle (whose Pokemon are Lv.60) even though he has some clear type disadvantages I can totally exploit.  So the order of the day is level-grinding, then.

On a sidenote, I was hyped to see a trainer's Lucario back at base and the ensuing battle was great (on turn one we both did like 90% damage to each other).  New personal objective: catch one for myself.  I know where to find an Alpha Lucario at least, but I'm hoping I can also find wild Riolu somewhere.  However, this species has a typically low spawn rate and unlike Sword & Shield (or possibly Gen 9) I don't know how this game handles wild Pokemon spawns.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 15, 2022)

Kerbal Space Program ׃D

Currently doing an un-kerbaled mission to put a relay network in orbit around the gas giant planet Jool


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 27, 2022)

This one's pretty good. It just has the look of some cheap mobile game, but it's very well made. I'm enjoying myself quite a bit. Goes up there with Disc Creatures for me.









						Save 60% on Nexomon: Extinction on Steam
					

Nexomon: Extinction is a return to classic monster catching games, with a brand new story, eccentric characters and over 300 unique Nexomon to trap, tame and evolve.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 27, 2022)

Playing a bit of Halo Infinite currently. The campaign is alright, though the map is ridiculously big (I always thought that Halo's maps were always extravagantly large, making it easy to get lost in the middle of a mission, but Infinite has taken it to a whole new level XD)  Been trying out the  Halo multiplayer for the first time, not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 29, 2022)

*HUH?*


----------



## Alyxx the Rat (Dec 29, 2022)

Ion Furry


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 31, 2022)

No changes on what I continue to play routinely, but some of the games on my to-do list for 2023 are definitely (and in alphabetic order):

Metroid Dread (play)
Monster Hunter World + Iceborne (finish)
Pokemon Legends: Arceus (finish)
Pokemon Scarlet (play)


----------

